# Welche CPUs hattet ihr schon!?



## NEoCX (13. September 2007)

Mich interessiert, was ihr schon alles an CPUs in euren Systemen hattet. Da kommen bestimmt interessante Sachen zusammen. Fangt am besten bei eurem erstem System an!!

Ich fang mal an:

Intel 80286 16 MHz (ca. 1991)
Intel 80486 DX 33 MHz (ca. 1992)
Intel 80486 DX2 66 MHz (1993)
Intel Pentium I 90 MHz (1994)
Cyrix PR200+ 150 MHz (1996)
AMD K6-II 3D 350 MHz (1998)
AMD Athlon K7 700 MHz (2000)
AMD Athlon XP 1600+ 1400 MHz (2001)
Intel Pentium IIIm 1,13 GHz (2001 - Notebook)
Intel Pentium 4 2,53 GHz (2002)
Intel Pentium 4 HT 3,0 GHz (2003)
Intel Pentium m 1,3 GHz (2004 - Notebook)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2,2 GHz (2004)
AMD Athlon 64 3700+ 2,2 GHz (2005)
AMD Athlon 64 4000+ 2,4 GHz (2005)
Intel Pentium D 805 2,66 GHz (2006)
Intel Core2 Duo E6600 2,4 GHz (2006)
Intel Core Duo T2300 1,66 GHz (2006 - Notebook)
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 2,4 GHz (2007)
Intel Core2 Duo T7500 2,2 GHz (2007 - Notebook)
Intel Core2 Quad Q9550 (2008)
Intel Core 2 Duo SU7300 (2009-2011 - Notebook)
Intel Core i7 920 (2009)
Intel Xeon  W3520 (2009-2010)
Intel Core 2 Duo T7700 (2011 - Notebook)
Intel Core i7 2600k - 7 Jahre in Gebrauch
Intel Core i7 8700k
Intel Core i9 9900k
Intel Core i7 12700k -> @Stock - aktuell

Diesen 15 Jahre (!) alten Thread mal wieder ausgegraben und aktualisiert!

Ich hoffe, ich habe keinen vergessen und mich in den Jahreszahlen nicht geirrt, daher sind die Jahreszahlen ohne Gewähr! 

Outdatet: Manche werden sich fragen, wie ich in jungen Jahren zu so vielen verschiedenen Prozessoren gekommen bin. Ich habe immer die "alte" Hardware meines Stiefvaters bekommen, der benötigte Berufstechnisch immer die neuste Hardware (Professionelle CAD Anwendungen etc).
So, nun seit ihr dran!


----------



## @@RON (13. September 2007)

Intel P3 700 MHz
Intel P4 3000 MHz
Intel P4 3006 MHz
Intel P4 3400 MHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (noch in der Kiste)

grüße


----------



## tj3011 (13. September 2007)

Pentium2  200MHz 
Duron      1800
Athlon XP 2500+
Athlon 64 3500+
Athlon 64 4200+ (seit heute)

Bin auch noch net lange dabei der 200mhz war gebraucht und der duron auch gebraucht


----------



## Tentakeltyp (13. September 2007)

Oh Gott; bin noch nicht so lange dabei...

Celeron mit 500Mhz (kp was für einen)
Athlon XP 3000+     (Sockel A)
Athlon 64 3700+     (Sockel 939)
Athlon X2 4200+     (Sockel AM2)
Phenom X3 8750 (Sockel AM2+)


----------



## Gollum (13. September 2007)

hmm gute frage.
also ich weiss das mein aktuelle E6400ES mein 9. Core2Duo ist.
Darunter war noch Ein E6300, ein E6700 und der rest waren E6600er.
1 celeron 331
3 venice
2 san diegos
1 clawhammer
2 winchester
nen geilen athlon xp-m 2600+ der 3ghz machte 
nen alten Athlon xp 1900+
hmm und jetzt wirds schwierig.
nen 900mhz p3
nen 300mhz p2
nen 486 mit powertaste *yeah*


----------



## JimBeam (13. September 2007)

Intel P3 600Mhz (ist nach 3 Wochen unter Misteriösen Umständen kaputt gegangen, seit dem hab ich irgendwie eine Abneigung gegen Intel  )

AMD Athlon K7 1000 Mhz (hat mich von 2001 bis Anfang 2005 begleitet, heute im Office Rechner meiner Mutter verbaut)

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (werkelt zurzeit noch in meiner Schleuder )


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (13. September 2007)

1. Intel 486 SX 33MHz
2. Intel Pentium 1 mmx 200 MHz
3. Intel Pentium 3 800MHz EB (FSB133)
4. Intel Petium4 2530MHz
4. AMD K8 Venice E6 3000+@2400Mhz
5. AMD K8 Venice E6 3200+@2700MHz
6. AMD K8 Opteron170@2900MHz
7. Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@3150Mhz


----------



## NEoCX (13. September 2007)

@Gollum: Dein 9. Core 2 Duo? Alter Schwede, nicht schlecht, hast ja einen ganz schönen verschleiß an Prozis  Bestimmt aus Übertaktungsgründen, oder?


----------



## Mystik (13. September 2007)

Amiga (prozessor ka^^)
DX2 66mhz
Pentium 133MHz
Pentium 200MHz
Pentium 233Mhz @250Mhz^^
Duron 800
Duron 950
Athlon 1,4GHz
Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon 64 3700+


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. September 2007)

- Amiga500
- AMD 386 DX40
- Intel 486 SX 25 @33
- Intel 486 DX/2-66
- AMD K5-75 @90
- AMD K6-200 @ 208 (jaja, lächerlich, ich weiß)
- AMD K6/2-300 @350
- Intel Celeron 300A @ dreimal dürft ihr raten...
- AMD Athlon 600 @660
- AMD Duron 600 @ 900
- AMD Athlon (T-Bird) 1333 @ 1513
- AMD Athlon XP 1700+ @ 1730 MHz
- Intel Pentium3-S 1400
- AMD Opteron 165 @ 2,25 GHz

Zwischendrin hatte ich kurzfristig auch immer mal andere/zusätzliche CPUs. Unter anderem einen PPro 200, einen K6/3-400, einen Duron 900, einen Slot-T-Bird 750 (IIRC) und einen Celeron-T 1000.


----------



## Der Eberhart (13. September 2007)

Sinclair ZX81 (incl. Speichererweiterung auf 16kB)
Schneider CPC Irgendwas
Intel80286
Intel80386 
Cyrix PR233+
SuperNintendo (Wenn man das rechnen darf)
AMD Athlon 700 (SlotA)
AMD Athlon XP1600+ (hab ich immer noch in Betrieb)
AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+@2500Mhz (War der geil!!!!!)
Intel Pentium E2140@2x3200Mhz 

Hatte sonst keiner einen Sinclair ZX81? PS: Der geht immer noch! lol


----------



## Malkav85 (13. September 2007)

Pentium 90mhz
Pentium II 450 Mhz (Slot)
Pentium 3 800 Mhz
AMD Athlon Thunderbird C 1,4Gz (geiles Ding damals)
AMD Athlon 2600+
AMD Athlon 3200+
AMD Athlon X2 4600+
Intel C2D 6600
Intel C2D 6700


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2007)

Von allem ein bißchen.

Sorry, kann das gerad nicht genauer ausführen, wär sonst zu lang 

An K8 hatte ich z.B. 'nen 3200+, 3700+ (bisher 939), 3500+, x2/3600+, dann noch 'nen C2D.
'ne Menge P4s (u.A. einen 3.06, für meine RAMBUS Bretter), 2.4C, 2.6C und noch ein paar mehr...


----------



## PCTom (13. September 2007)

-Amiga 500+ 
-P2 333 MHz
-P3 1000 MHz
-Athlon XP 2600+
-Athlon XP 3200+ 
-E6700
-E6850 

Waren nicht viele ich weiss  hatte meine Rechner immer lange in betrieb den 3200+ nutz ich auch noch als Officerechner u.s.w. aber dafür war der Leistungssprung immer deutlich zu spüren


----------



## NEoCX (14. September 2007)

Mensch, eine paar hab ich sogar noch vergessen, und zwar die aus meinen zweit PCs:

unter anderem 

Athlon XP 2200+
Athlon XP 2600+
und einen
Athlon 1000 MHz (Thunderbird!) steht noch immer noch im Keller und staubt ein!


----------



## cane87 (14. September 2007)

Hier auch mal meine CPUs:

286er
486er
Pentium I 90MHz
Pentium MMX 200MHz
Pentium II 266MHz
AMD K6-2 450MHz
AMD Athlon 600MHz
Pentium 3 1000MHz @ 1200 MHz (da gins los mim OCen  )
AMD 64 3000+ 2GHz @ 2,25GHz
AMD 64 4000+ 2,4GHz @ 3,0GHz
AMD 64 X2 3800+ 2GHz @ 2,8GHz 

Sobald es brauchbare Phenom X4 gibt, wird mein System einem kompletten Refresh unterzogen 

Gruß Cane


----------



## Suichi (14. September 2007)

Intel 486DX2-66 mit Turboknopf!!! von 33 auf 66 MHz
Intel 200MMX
AMD XP 1700+
AMD Barton 2500+
AMD A64 3000+
AMD A64 3500+

mal schaun, was als nächstes auf mich zu kommt^^


----------



## Myrkvidr (14. September 2007)

Uff... bei den alten bin ich mir nicht so socher, aber ich glaube:

386er (DX-40, ^^ auch mit Turbo-Knopf)
Pentium I (keine Ahnung mehr, was genau)
PII-266 - der Klassiker von ALDI 
PIII-650 (?)
PIII-850
AMD Duron 800
AMD Athlon 900
AMD Athlon 1333
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Sempron64 3000+ So. 754
AMD Athlon64 3000+ So. 939
AMD Athlon64 3500+ So. 939
AMD Athlon X2 3800+ So. AM2

Dazwischen hatte ich auch noch ein paar, aber nur kurz.

Und auch ich warte auf die Quadcores von AMD


----------



## fiumpf (14. September 2007)

Ich bin relativ spät in die PC-Welt eingestiegen. Vorher war ich eingefleischter Konsolero.

2004: irgendein 466MHz Celeron
2005: Athlon XP 2400+
2006: AMD Athlon 3700+
seit November 2006: AMD Athlon X² 4600+


----------



## Mystik (14. September 2007)

Suichi schrieb:


> Intel 486DX2-66 mit Turboknopf!!! von 33 auf 66 MHz



Weißt du auch wozu die schönen "turboknöpfe" da waren?


----------



## Suichi (14. September 2007)

Es kommt auf den Standpunkt an:
Entweder zum Stromsparen oder um die doppelte Power zu haben ^^
Meiner lief immer mit 66mhz, sonst hätte GrandPrix1 und SimCity nicht funktioniert


----------



## Kovsk (14. September 2007)

Also soviele sind net aber:

Pentium MMX 200
AMD K6-2
AMD Athlon
AMD Sempron 3000+(Sockel A)
AMD Athlon 64 3000+(Sockel 754)
Intenl Pentium Dual Core E2140

Und nen Phenom coming soon


----------



## onliner (14. September 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> - Amiga500
> - AMD 386 DX40
> - Intel 486 SX 25 @33
> - Intel 486 DX/2-66
> ...


Wow  :eek:

Ich kann mich deiner Lsite nahezu mitanschliesen bis auf die zwei Inteltypen Celeron P3


----------



## Falk (14. September 2007)

AMD 386 DX40
Cyrix P200+ (150 MHz)
AMD K6-2 300MHz
AMD K6-2 400MHz
Intel Celeron 466
Intel Celeron 566 @ 850 (FSB 100 auf Intel BX 
AMD Athlon 800 MHz
AMD Athlon 1400 @ 1600 (mehr war bei einem Thunderbird kaum drin)
AMD Duron 800 MHz (im Zweitsystem)
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 2100+
Intel Pentium 4 2,533
Intel Pentium 4 3,0C
AMD Athlon64 3000+
AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ @ 2,5GHz
Intel Core-2-Duo E6600 @ 3,6 GHz

Sollte komplett sein, ich hoffe die MHz stimmen


----------



## Oliver (14. September 2007)

Hier mal meine letzten CPUs:

AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.900 MHz
AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.700 MHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 ES @ 4.000 MHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3.500 MHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3.600 MHz
Intel Conroe-L ES 2.800 MHz @ 3.950 MHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 ES @ 3.750 MHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E2140 @ 3.654 MHz

Bis auf die E4300s habe ich auch noch alle C2Ds.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (14. September 2007)

Amiga 500

Intel 386SX 25
Intel 486DX 66
Intel 486DX4 100
Pentium 133
Pentium 200 MMX
Pentium II 450
Celeron 500 (Dual)
Pentium III 933
Pentium III 1000
Pentium 4 3,0 HT
Pentium M 750
C2Q 6600

AMD 386 33
Athlon 3500+
Athlon 64 X2 4400+
Athlon FX-55 @ 57 (für ein paar Wochen)

Das sind zumindest die, die ich mal in einem Hauptrechner genutzt habe. Dürfte noch die ein oder andere fehlen. Sowas hat man ja am Lager... 

Edit: Zwei Einträge hinzugefügt, die ich ganz verdrängt hatte. Sehr Intel-lastig, ich weiß...


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. September 2007)

Meine eigenen CPUs seit PCGH-Existenz:

*Sockel A:*
XP 1700+
XP 2000+
*Sockel 754:*
Sempron 2800+
Sempron 3300+
Athlon 3000+
*Sockel 939:*
Athlon 3500+
Athlon 4000+
*Sockel 775:*
Pentium 4 531 (trifft nächste Woche ein, werden aber sicher noch mehr )
Pentium D805
C2D E6600


----------



## memphis@Mg (14. September 2007)

1. intel 468 dx2 66mhz
2. intel pentium I 90mhz
3. pentium II 266mhz
4. duron 1000mhz@ 1300mhz
5. amd athlon XP 3500+(barton kern)
6. amd 64 3200+@2,5ghz
7. Intel c2d 6550er@3,7ghz (zum verkauf einfach PN)
8. Intel xeon3120@3ghz-1,21V @ 3,2ghz-1,29V
9. Intel xeon3060 warte daheim auf mich!


----------



## Gollum (14. September 2007)

@oliver: alle cpus primestable?
4ghz wären ja schon nicht übel
zudem ist es praktisch wenn man an ES rankommt 

@neocx: ja testen etwas behalten und dann wieder verkaufen und nen neuen testen.


----------



## Soulsnap (14. September 2007)

Pentium II 266 Mhz
Pentium II 400 Mhz
K6-2        500 Mhz
Pentium 3 900 Mhz
Athlon      1Ghz @ 1,2 Ghz
Athlon      1,2 Ghz @ 1,3 Ghz
Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon XP 2000+
Athlon XP 2400+
Athlon XP 2600+
Athlon XP 2800+
Athlon 64 3200+
Athlon 64 3500+
Athlon 64 4000+
Athlon 64 X2 4800+
Intel Core 2 Duo 6400
Intel Core 2 Duo 6750
Intel Core 2 Duo 6850

Zur Zeit C2D E6750 (besseres OC Potential als der 6850)

achja was vergessen:
E6750 @ 3,92 Ghz
E6850 @ 3,6 Ghz


----------



## |L1n3 (14. September 2007)

IBM  fragt-nich-was
Intel Pentium MMX 66Mhz
AMD K6-III 400Mhz (Sockel 7)
Intel Pentium IV 2,0 GHz (Northwood, Sockel 478, 130nm)
AMD Athlon XP (Barton) 1917Mhz @ 2277 Mhz
AMD Athlon64 3700+ (Toledo E6, Sockel 939) 2200 Mhz @ 3019 Mhz 

In Zweitrechnern steckten:
AMD Duron 800 Mhz (Spitfire, Sockel A)
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (Palomino, 180nm) 1660 Mhz @ 1750 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (T-Bred A, 130nm) 1660 Mhz @ 1625 Mhz
Intel Pentium D 805 (Smithfield, LGA-Sockel 775)
AMD Athlon64 3000+ (Venice E4, Sockel 939)


----------



## uuodan (14. September 2007)

1. P1 133Mhz
2. P2 MMX 233Mhz
3. AMD Athlon C
4. AMD Athlon XP Barton
5. AMD Opteron 182
6. Intel C2D E6300
7. Intel C2D 6750 (aktuell und mehr als zufrieden!)

Coming 2008: Penryn... (:


----------



## rxamax (15. September 2007)

-Pentium 133MHz
-Pentium 2 300
-AMD Athlon64  3000+
- ..... hoffentlich bald ein neuer


----------



## Scansi (17. September 2007)

- 486er 133 MHz
- Pentium II MMX 350 MHz - Sockel 1
- Intel Pentium III 450 MHz Sockel 1, Katmai Kern
- Celeron 500 MHz - Sockel 370
- Intel Pentium III 667 MHz - Sockel 370
- Intel Pentium 4    3 GHz Northwood - Sockel 478
- 45nm [FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Quad-Core [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Yorkfield mit 12 MB Level2-cache coming soon...


mfg

Scansi
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Gollum (17. September 2007)

du gurkst noch mit nem pentium *4* rum?


----------



## Soulsnap (17. September 2007)

du wirst es nich glauben aber bis vor 2 monaten hatte mein bruder noch n 900 Mhz P3


----------



## Marbus16 (17. September 2007)

Rumgurken - also wirklich. Ein Core2Duo E6420 ist im 3DMark06 grad mal 200 Punkte schneller als mein P4 3,75GHz. Mit 55° bei nem Lufthauch von 900rpm bleibt er auch recht kühl  (Last natürlich, in der Sig sind die Temps von 3,6GHz angegeben).


----------



## Gollum (17. September 2007)

du siehst ja selber den taktunterschied.
3,75ghz zu 2,16ghz.
und temperatur und stromverbauch ist auch um einiges niedriger beim c2d.
uff na gut p3 900 ist schon wirklich nichtmehr schön.


----------



## Scansi (17. September 2007)

Gollum schrieb:


> du gurkst noch mit nem pentium *4* rum?



Ja wiso nicht mir reicht er vollkommen ( bis Crysis kommt  ) hab eine X850XT Graka und kann Far Cry in high detail spielen.

mfg

Scansi


----------



## Marbus16 (17. September 2007)

Noch reichts mir, werd mal sehen, eventuell kommt bald auch nen Quad oder ein E6850 ins Haus. Eventuell. Aber auf dem SLI-Brett, was ich mir bald kaufen müsst, geht ja auch die vCore zu erhöhen


----------



## DoktorX (17. September 2007)

AMD Athlon XP 2600+


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (17. September 2007)

- Commodore C64
- 486er 133 MHz
- Pentium II MMX 233 MHz 
- Intel Pentium III 800 MHz 
- Intel Pentium 4  1,8 GHz
- AMD Athlon 64 3000+
- Intel Pentium 4 3 GHz 
- Intel Pentium 4 650
- Pentium D 920
- Intel Core2Duo E6600


----------



## sai (17. September 2007)

intel celeron 486mhz
amd athlon xp 2000+
amd athlon 64 3000+


----------



## Imens0 (17. September 2007)

Pentium 3 - 500 MHz
Athlon xp 2600+


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2007)

Meine eignen:
Athlon XP 2700+(Thoroughbred B)
-Der musste kurz vor verkauf noch meine ersten Übertaktungsversuche über sich ergehen lassen aber ich kam gerade mal 20mhz über 2800+ Niveau. Kein Wunder dass zweiterer nur ein Papiertieger war, bei der Kernqualität.

Athlon 64 3000+(Winchester)
-Lief lange Zeit wie fast jeder @3500+ da Abit dem AV8 viel, aber keinen vernünftigen PCI-Fix mit auf den weg gegeben hatte. Auf meinem aktuellen Board erreichte er dann maximal stabile 2,7ghz(unter Luft) bis Herbboy ein Angebot machte dass ich nicht abschlagen konnte...

Athlon 64 X2 3800+(Manchester)
-Wenn man den Aufwand betrachtet kaum besser zu übertakten als mein alter XP aber dank der Kraft der zwei Kerne verbunden mit starker Kühlung reicht er bei 2,45ghz noch aus um meine 2900XT in Schach zu halten.

In den vorherigen Familienpcs befanden/befinden(beide leben noch, einer verstaubt gerade neben mir) sich noch ein P1 mit 200mhz und ein P3 mit 667 mhz(Coppermine mit FSB133).


----------



## Muffinman (17. September 2007)

Intel Pentium2 266MHz

AMD Thunderbird 1400
AMD Athlon64 3500+
AMD Athlon64 4000+
AMD Athlon X2 4800+

Intel Core2Duo E6600


----------



## alkirk (18. September 2007)

KC 85/3  (wer noch weiß was das ist)
386/16Mhz (glaub ich hatte der) (S3 4MB Vram)
P1 90  (S3 6MB Vram)
P1 233MMX (S3 8MB Vram + Vodoo2 12 MB)
AMD 1Ghz Thunderbird (MX400)
AMD 2000+ (4200Ti )
AMD 2500+ (6600GT )
AMD 3700+ (7600 GT )
AMD X2 4200+ (aktuell) (AMD 2600Pro 512Mb[ab nächste Woche])


----------



## |L1n3 (18. September 2007)

alkirk schrieb:


> KC 85/3  (wer noch weiß was das ist)


Aber hallo ^^
sagenhafte 16kb RAM


----------



## NEoCX (18. September 2007)

> KC 85/3  (wer noch weiß was das ist)



muha... ich bekomm sofort muskelkater und krämpfe in den Händen, wenn ich nur dran denke!!! Die Tasten waren mehr als nur schwergängig... Aber mit n bissel Ahnung konnte man echt interessante Dinge mit den Geräten veranstalten...


----------



## PCTom (18. September 2007)

alkirk schrieb:


> KC 85/3  (wer noch weiß was das ist



ne auf nen KC 85 nicht aber am ende meiner Schulzeit habe ich auf dem Weltberühmten KC 87 Computeruntericht gehabt, rrrhhh  da ging was, das waren noch Rechner, danach  hatte ich  nen Amiga 500+ da lagen Welten dazwischen


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2007)

Intel Pentium II 266Mhz
Intel Pentium III 500Mhz
AMD XP 2400+ 2000Mhz 
AMD 64 3200+ 2000Mhz @ 2400Mhz      sockel 939
AMD X2 4200+ 2x2200Mhz                   sockel 939
AMD X2 4800+ 2x2500Mhz                   sockel AM2
AMD X2 5200+ 2x2600Mhz @ 2800Mhz   sockel AM2
2x AMD FX-74  4x 3000Mhz                  sockel F ( auch 1207 oder L1 )

seit letzter woche  ( OC kommt erst noch. denk mal bis 3,6 lassen sich die guten stücke schon treiben  )


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

Will dir nicht die Illusion nehmen, aber 3,2GHz wisrste nur stable hinbekommen. Alles drüber erfordert ne Wasserkühlung für Chipsatz und CPUs, denn beides heizt wie doof.

Ich hatte in richtiger chronologischer Reihenfolge:
Pentium MMX 200MHz
Pentium 100MHz
nen 486er
Duron 1400
Pentium 4 531 3GHz @3,6GHz (in Verwendung)
Pentium 100 (wartet auf ne neue HDD)
Dual XEON II 450MHz (in Verwendung); Dual XEON III 700MHz (wollen nicht auf dem Board, obwohl kompatibel)


----------



## alkirk (19. September 2007)

|L1n3 schrieb:


> Aber hallo ^^
> sagenhafte 16kb RAM



Hatte sogar die beiden Rammodulerweiterunge dazu 

War schon was feines das Apfelmännchen zu Programmieren und dann ein paar Stunden auf dieBerechnung zu warten *lach*


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Will dir nicht die Illusion nehmen, aber 3,2GHz wisrste nur stable hinbekommen. Alles drüber erfordert ne Wasserkühlung für Chipsatz und CPUs, denn beides heizt wie doof.


 
hehe weis ich auch

deswegen hab ich auch ne wakü


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

Na dann, HF mit 3,3GHz   Aber mal ernst: Da ist kaum noch was zu holen.


----------



## Revolution (19. September 2007)

Habe noch net so viele Prozessoren verbaut.

intel i486 DX
IBM Blue Lightning DX2 
Pentium 4 3 GHz
AMD Athlon 64 3700+@2600 MHz
Inel Core 2 Duo e4300@3000 MHz

Der Core 2 Duo wird jetz hoffentlich erst ma reichen.
Er Schafft auch seine 3,6 GHz.


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (19. September 2007)

Hmm, vom 486er aufn 3GHz P4, das nenn ich Mal arg, rofl.

So, ich werd meine CPU-Geschichte nicht nach Leistung ordnen, sondern chronologisch (da ich oft später auch noch Systeme mit uralten CPUs gebaut habe). Kann also sein, daß sich da was krüppelhaftes zwischen den starken CPUs findet. Ist auch nicht ganz akkurat, da ich mich an das meiste schlichtweg nicht mehr erinnere.. Und nicht alle CPUs kamen in meinem Hauptsys zum Einsatz, ich hatte zeitenweise bis zu maximal 10 Rechner hier, tlw. für kleine LAN Sessions und auch für SETI@Home.

Los geht's:

MOS8500 (Commodore 64)
Intel i486DX2-66
Intel Pentium 100MHz (war ein geclockter 75er, der mir angedreht wurde)
Intel Pentium 133MHz
Intel Pentium 200MHz MMX (P55C)
Intel Pentium II 233MHz
Intel Pentium II 300 @ 333MHz
Intel Celeron 266MHz @ ???MHz (kA mehr)
Intel Pentium II 300MHz SL2WF (relabeled Deschutes) @ 504MHz
Intel Pentium II 450 UNLOCKED (Versuchs-CPU, um mehr über den Multilock auf dem P-II PCB herauszufinden: Gescheitert)
Intel Celeron 400 @ 450MHz
Intel Celeron 466 @ 525MHz
Intel Celeron 566MHz @ 1020MHz
Intel Pentium III 450 (nach 5min getötet durch dummen Peltier-Einsatz ohne Hot Plate)
Intel Pentium III 450 @ 558MHz
Intel Pentium III 550E SL3V5 @ 880MHz
Intel Celeron 533 (Mendocino)
Intel Pentium III 700E @ 1050MHz (CPU durch Elektromigration (!!) sukzessive zerstört bei konstanten 2.4V)
Intel Pentium III 750E @ 1020MHz
Intel Pentium 200MMX (Notsystem, da der P-III 750 woanders gebraucht wurde)
AMD Duron 600 (CPU rein für Review gekauft. VULKAN-DURON! In völliger geistiger Umnachtung (BIER) und im Glauben so "locker" das Locked-Multi Problem zu lösen sämtliche Widerstände mal runtergefetzt. So ein Duron kostet ja nichts! Seitdem heizt die CPU wie die ärgste Sau, läuft aber BIS HEUTE...)
Intel Celeron 800 @ 1008MHz
Intel Pentium III-S 1266 @ 1615MHz
Intel Pentium II 266
Intel Pentium IV 1.6A @ 2.4GHz
Intel Pentium III-S 1266 @ ????MHz (kA mehr)
2 * Intel Pentium III-S 1400 @ ????MHz (geplantes SMP Sys @ i840, gescheitert)
Intel Pentium PRO 1MB (Homeserver CPU)
2 * Intel Pentium PRO 1MB
Intel Celeron 1200 @ 1600MHz (CPU Sample von PowerLeap samt Adapter)
4 * Intel Pentium PRO 512k
Intel i486DX-100 auf Intel SP3G Board, 128MB FPDRAM (Versuch, den stärksten Intel 486er mit Win2000 zu betreiben: Gelungen.)
2 * Intel Pentium 90
Intel Pentium IV HT Extreme Edition 3.2 @ 3.6GHz (Gallatin S478)
DEC Alpha 21164a (EV56) 533MHz (leider wegen defektem Mainboard nie eingesetzt)
4 * Intel Pentium PRO 1MB (finaler [Homerserver] fertiggestellt)
Intel Pentium IV HT Extreme Edition 3.46GHz (Gallatin S775, kein OC wegen Unfähigkeit des nF4i-SLI Chipsatzes)
Intel Pentium M ULV 1.0GHz (Subnotebook)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4 @ 3.3GHz


----------



## NEoCX (19. September 2007)

Das nenn ich doch mal ne anständige CPU Auflistung!


----------



## SoF (20. September 2007)

siehe signatur und dazu kommen 
DX 486
Pentium 133
Slot AMD 800
XP JIHUB 1700+ (4 oder 5 ^^, lebten alle, hab nur immer mal wieder gewechselt  )


----------



## Blizzard (22. September 2007)

bisher nur nen Athlon XP 1800+@2000+ (Asrock-Board)
und meine jetzige CPU E6300 B2 mit FSB-Wall bei 405Mhz...
Ich bin noch nicht solange am Basteln


----------



## annihilator71 (22. September 2007)

angefangen hat alles vor 20 Jahren mit:

286 16MHz 1987
286 25Mhz
386 33Mhz
486 DX2 66
486 DX4 100
Pentium 60(der mit dem Bug)
Pentium 90(der austausch von Intel für den BUG-CPU)
Pentium 100
Pentium 133
Pentium 166MMX
Pentium 200MMX
Pentium 233MMX
Celeron 266
PentiumII 300 @ 450
Pentium III 450
PIII 800
PIV 1.4 GHz
PIV 2.0 GHz
PIV 2.4 GHz
PIV 2.6 GHz
PIV 2.8 GHz
PIV 3E Ghz mein letzter 478er
PIV 530J
PIV 630 
PIV 805
C2D 6300
C2D 6700
C2D 6750 @3.6GHz 2007 (20 Jahre Später der 225 fache Takt vom 1.CPU)

einige wurden mehrfach gekauft (5 Rechner Netzwerk rennt hier)

einige hab ich sicher vergessen


----------



## Piy (22. September 2007)

ich hatte bisher 3... aber ich kenn nur meine letzten beiden ^^

amd athlon xp/64  2800+             2003 (glaub ich)-2007
intel q6600                   ab 2007 ^^


----------



## Sambaddg (22. September 2007)

Ich hatte:     2002 =    AMD ATHLON XP 1700+  mit 1,45 GHz
                   2007=     INTEL CORE 2 DUO E6600 mit 2,4 GHz  non Oced 


waren bisher nur 2  ^^


----------



## Player007 (23. September 2007)

1. Intel Pentium 2 400Mhz (1998)

2. Intel Pentium 4 2667Mhz (2002)

3. Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2,7Ghz (2007)


----------



## nDivia (23. September 2007)

Intel Pentium 133@166
Intel Pentium 233 MMX
AMD K6-2 400
AMD K6-3 450
AMD Duron 700
AMD Duron 1300
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Intel Core 2 Duo E6850


----------



## schitzophren (23. September 2007)

commodore c46 und 128 ^^
commodore pc-10
 286
 386
 486
intel P1
intel P3
amd duron
amd 2000 t-bird
amd 2500 barton
amd opteron 148
amd opteron 185
amd fx-60
intel e6300
intel e6700

ich glaub das war alle


----------



## Bang0o (23. September 2007)

Pentim II 200
Pentim III 900
Athlon XP 3000+ (is nach überhitzung durrch schlechter Kühlermontage bei 94C° gelaufen aber funtzt heut noch alls Office PC mit ner 6800 XD)
C2D E4300@ (momentan) 2,52GHz


----------



## Lord Necci (24. September 2007)

Ok... mal sehen ob ich das noch alles auf die Reihe bekomme. Ist alles schon ein bissel her. 

- MOS 6502 @ 1,79MHz (2x da einmal in einem Atari 600XL und einmal 800XL)
- MC68000 @ 8MHz Atari 260ST (mit 1MB Ram) 
- MC68000 @ 7,16 MHz (Amiga 500)
- MC68000 @ 7,16 MHz (Amiga 2000) 
- MC68040 @ 25 MHz (Fusion Forty für den 2000er)
- i8088 @ keine Ahnung. War eine Erweiterung für den Amiga. 
- Cyrics 5x86 @ 100 MHz
- Pentium 1 @ 133 MHz
- Pentium 1 @ 166 MHz (ohne MMX)
- Pentium 1 @ 225 MHz
- Celeron 300 @ 450MHz (könnte man als Urvater der Overclocker CPUs sehen) 
- Pentium 2 @ 450 MHz
- Pentium 3 @ 500 MHz
- Pentium 3 @ 600 MHz (2x in einem Dualcore Mainboard @ 800 MHz) Das System gibt es noch und es läuft immer noch!
- Pentium 3 @ 733 MHz
- Pentium 4 2000 @ 2,66 GHz
- Athlon XP 1800+ @ 1,533 GHz
- Duron Mobile @ 1 GHz (Laptop)
- Athlon XP 2000+ @ 1,666 GHz
- Athlon XP 2400+ @ 2,0 GHz
- Athlon XP 3000+ @ 2,1 GHz
- Pentium 4 2,4 @ 3 GHz
- Pentium 4 3,0 @ 3,41 GHz
- Pentium M715 @ 1,5GHz (Laptop)
- Athlon64 3400+ (S754) 2,4 GHz
- Pentium M745 @ 1,8 GHz (Laptop)
- Intel C2D 4300 @ 2,4 GHz (Aktuell)

So... ich glaube, das waren alle... *grübel*


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

Also ich bin ja noch jung und da darf die Liste noch kurz sein  
- XXX
- XXX (keine Ahnung meine ersten beiden CPU´s kenne ich leider nicht )
- Pentium 2 @ 333Mhz 
- XXX (da hatte ich auch noch irgendeinen)
- Pentium 3 @ 733Mhz Dual (war einfach göttlich zu der Zeit)
- Pentium 4 @ 2ghz OC @ 2,3Ghz 
- Pentium 4 @ 2,4ghz OC @ 2,7Ghz
- Pentium 4 @ 3Ghz 
- Athlon64 3200 @ 2Ghz OC @ 2,5Ghz 
- Athlon64 3700 @ 2,2Ghz OC @ 2,9Ghz 
- AMD X2 3800 @ 2Ghz OC @ 3,1Ghz 
- C2D E6600 @ 2,4Ghz OC @ 3,8Ghz 
- C2D E6600 @ 2,4Ghz OC @ 4,3Ghz 
- C2D E6850 @ 3Ghz OC @ 5,3Ghz 
- C2Q Q6600 @ 2,4Ghz OC @ 3Ghz 
- C2D E2140 @ 1,6Ghz
- C2D E2140 @ 1,6Ghz 
- C2Q Q6600 G0 @ 2,4Ghz @ 3,6Ghz 

Ich glaube man sieht so ungefähr wo wo es mich gepackt hat 

@Lord 
Mh stimmt irgendwie naja nachher mal die CPU ausgraben, ich schmeiße ja sowas nie weg 
Verdammt ist wirklic nur nen Pentium 2 und aber irgendwie habe ich jetzt was vergessen


----------



## Lord Necci (24. September 2007)

Die 3. CPU muss aber ein Pentium 2 gewesen sein, da der Pentium 3 erst ab 450 MHz startete. 

Für alle, die eine gute Übersicht für CPUs brauchen, schlage ich http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Mikroprozessoren vor.


----------



## Soulsnap (24. September 2007)

Ist schonmal jemandem aufgefallen das beinahe alle nen Intel Prozessor haben?Das war vor einem Jahr noch ganz anders!!*g*


----------



## Lord Necci (24. September 2007)

Bei den meisten ist die CPU am Start, die das beste Preist/Leistungsverhältnis hat. Im Moment ist es nun mal Intel.


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

Und ich hab einfach Intel - mag die Marke eher als AMD :p

Der eine AMD war in nem billigen Komplettsystem drinne, wo ich mich als noob wirklich nicht auskannte.  Naja, jetzt bin ich halt auf Intel,  superstabile Dinger - was man von Windows nicht gerade behaupten kann


----------



## kuhwaran (24. September 2007)

AMD Athlon 1333
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 3700+

AMD is alive!


----------



## rico81 (24. September 2007)

Pentium1 100 MHz
Pentium MMX 233 MHz
Athlon K7 800 MHz 
Athlon  K7 1000 MHz
Athlon XP 2600+
Opteron 144 @2700MHz


----------



## buzty (24. September 2007)

hab auch leider nur einen a64 single-core...und? sind wir deswegen schlechteR? :p ich als schüler kann mir eben zb leider nicht so oft neue teure hardware leisten...


----------



## Lord Necci (24. September 2007)

Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Hier geht es darum, welche CPUs Du schon hattest.


----------



## Fonce (25. September 2007)

Pentium 166MHz@200MHz
Pentium 3 500MHz@600MHz
Duron 800MHz@1GHz
Duron 1GHz@1.2GHz
Athlon XP 2200+@1.9GHz
Athlon XP 1700+@2200MHz(JIUHB Stepping)
Athlon 64 3000+@2400MHz(S.754)
Opteron146@2560MHz@1,5V
Athlon 64 X2 3800+@1,175V(S.939)


----------



## Blizzard (26. September 2007)

naja, mir ist das was draufsteht (AMD/Intel) eigentlich ziemlich egal,
P/L muss Stimmen, eventuell auchnoch der Stromverbrauch wegen der dadurch erzeugten Lautstärke


----------



## PCGH_Chris (26. September 2007)

*Z80 *(der aus dem Sinclair ZX81, mein Vater brachte mir als Kind so ein Teil mit... Für alle unter 20-Jährigen: Das war noch ein Bausatz!)
* MOS 6502* (der aus dem C64 )
* Motorola 68000* (Amiga)

<dann während Zivildienst und Studium längere Computerpause>

* Intel 80486 DX33
Intel 486-DX2/66
AMD K5-PR133
Cyrix P166* (Wie hieß der noch genau?)
* Pentium 166 MMX* ("@200", es lebe der BF-Jumper!)
* Celeron 333*

<hier fing ich bei PCGH an>

* Duron 800
Athlon 1333
Athlon XP 2200+
Athlon XP 2600+* (nur für Gothic 2 )
* Athlon 64 3200+
Athlon 64 3800+
Athlon 64 X2 4600+
Intel Core 2 Duo E6700
** Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 *(seit Januar 2008)


----------



## Lord Necci (26. September 2007)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> *
> Cyrix P166* (Wie hieß der noch genau?)




Der hiess *Cyrix 6x86 PR166* @ 133MHz 

Der saß im zweiten Aldi PC, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (26. September 2007)

Ah genau ... danke 

Jedenfalls wurde das Teil damals schon sauheiß und die Float-Performance war echt sch...e


----------



## Lord Necci (26. September 2007)

So ist es. Das war das Problem (Float), womit Cyrix bzw. AMD und NexGen zu kämpfen hatten. Dort hatte Intel die Nase immer vorn. Geändert hat sich das erst mit dem K7.


----------



## Düsi 800 (28. September 2007)

Welche CPUs ich schon hatte? Hmm... Lasst mich mal überlegen.also da waren ein:

Intel Pentium@133Mhz
Intel Pentium II@333Mhz
Intel Pentium II@450Mhz
2x Intel Pentium III@800Mhz
AMD Athlon XP@2300Mhz
Intel Pentium D@2.8Ghz

Nicht so viele, ich weiss. Besser als nichts allemal.


----------



## gmwormsi (28. September 2007)

Also ich habe erst sehr spät angefangen.

AMD Athlon XP Thunderbird 1000Mhz, machte 1200MHZ locker mit
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Pentium 4 531 3000Mhz, machte 3750Mhz locker mit
Petium E2140


----------



## Cornholio (28. September 2007)

1.AMD Athlon 1400 MHz (2001)
2.AMD Athlon 2500+ (2003)
3.AMD Athlon 3000+ (2004)
4.AMD Athlon 64 3700+ @ 2,4 GHz (2006)
5.AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ @ 2,59 GHz (2007)


----------



## riedochs (29. September 2007)

AMD 486 DX4-100
AMD K6 200
AMD K6-2 300
AMD K6-3 450
Intel Celeron 900? 
AMD AthlonXP 1800+
AMD Duron 1000 -> Bastelrechner
AMD Duron 1400 -> Bastelrechner
AMD AthlonXP-M 2600+ @ 2500 Mhz -> Zockkiste
Via Epia M10000 -> Server
Intel Centrino 2Ghz -> Notebook
AMD AthlonXP-M 2500+ @ 1700 Mhz -> Bastelrechner
AMD X2 4200+ EE -> Zockkiste
Intel Celeron-m 1500 Mhz -> Schul Notebook


----------



## knipseringo (29. September 2007)

Hm da muss ich überlegen.

Zu DDR-Zeiten schon an vielen Computern rumgespielt ( noch mit 256kb Disketten, RIESEN TEILE), aber nie einen besessen.

8088/8MHz/640KB RAM (noch einen Tag vor der Wiedervereinigung gekauft)
80286/16MHz/1MB RAM
80386DX/40MHz (Mein erster AMD)
80486DX-4/100MHz
PentiumII/233MHz
Celeron/533MHz
AthlonXP 1600+
AthlonXP 2600+
Sempron 2200+ (hatte mir meine 2600+ kaputtgespielt)
Athlon64 3200+
Athlon64 4200+ X2

Daneben noch in Zweitrechener diverse Pentium/PentiumPro/PentiumIII/Athlon/Duron usw. verbaut


----------



## piwo (29. September 2007)

Cyrix @ 100Mhz
PIII @ 500Mhz
AMD Sepmpron 2200+ @ 1500Mhz
AMD Athlon 3800+ @ 2400Mhz
AMD Athlon 3000+ @ 2000Mhz (übergangsweise jetzt liegt er nur rum)
AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2000Mhz

Naja kleiner AMD´ler eben
und nen Lappi hab ich noch IBM ThinkPad T21 @ PIII mit 800Mhz und SpeedStep


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (29. September 2007)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ist schonmal jemandem aufgefallen das beinahe alle nen Intel Prozessor haben?Das war vor einem Jahr noch ganz anders!!*g*


 
Bei mir nicht.


----------



## HtPC (29. September 2007)

C64 leider verkauft.  Apricot F1 (Intel 8086)noch komplett.
Nur noch CPU: 80386DX, PentiumI 133, Duron 650.
In Betrieb:Turion 32MT on Desktop 754, Sempron3000(754), AM2 X2 3600+EE
MfG


----------



## Elkgrin (29. September 2007)

-C64 gebraucht gekauft (Summer Games ftw!)
-P I 200MHZ
-P III 650MHz
-Athlon XP 1800+
-Athlon XP 2400+
-Athlon XP 2800+
-Athlon 64 3700+
-Opteron 170
-Core 2 Duo E4300


----------



## Pokerclock (29. September 2007)

Intel Pentium II 266 Mhz
Intel Pentium III 550 Mhz
Intel Pentium III 1000 Mhz
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1400 Mhz @ 1566 Mhz
Intel Pentium IV 560 3600 Mhz @4400 Mhz


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (29. September 2007)

mal ein thread nach meinem geschmack... *nostalgieträum*

Commodore VC-20  (CPU: MOS 6502 mit *1,1MHz*  :eek
ATARI 600XL, gleiche CPU nur ein paar wochen 
ATARI 800XL siehe oben
Commodore C64 ( MOS 6510 ne abwandlung vom 6502)
AMIGA 600 (Motorolla 68000 ca. 7MHz)

_ (lange durststrecke)_

Intel P120MHz (Escom Fertigkiste, die erste und letzte)
Intel P166MMX (der letzte Illtel meines Lebens!) 
AMD K5 PR166 
AMD K6 200
AMD K6/2 350
AMD K6III 400
AMD K7 600 (sloti)
AMD Duron 700
AMD TB 1400 (Münchner Serie :p )
AMD XP1800+ (JUIHB) @ 3200+ (noch am rennen)
AMD XP2400+ (ebenfalls noch am rennen; saugmaschine)
AMD Athlon X2 4200 (S939)


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

Ich belasse es mal bei den CPUs für PCs -sonst wird es umfangreich 

Intel 8088 9,54 MHz (Schneider Euro XT)
AMD 486 DX40
Intel Pentium 120 MHz
Intel Pentium 133 MHz (Geschenkt bekommen)
Intel Pentium 233MMX
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1.200 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 3000+  Barton 2.170 MHz (Bei AMD gewonnen)
Intel Pentium M725 1.600 MHz (Schleppi)


Und dann hatte ich auch mal einen Atari Mega STE - aber keine Ahnung was da drin war


----------



## Barney G. (30. September 2007)

Pentium 3 500MHz
Pentium 3 800MHz (Zweitrechner)
AMD XP1200 (Zweitrechner)
AMD XP1800
AMD XP2000
AMD XP2400
AMD XP2600
AMD XP2500
AMD XP2500 @ 3200

AMD XP3500 64Bit
AMD XP4000 64Bit
AMD XP5200 64Bit DualCore
AMD FX62   64Bit DualCore


----------



## Kritz (1. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn ich mir alle Antworten so anschaue kommt es mir fast richtig peinlich vor nur 2 CPUs angeben zu können :| 

AMD Sempron 3300+
AMD Athlon X2 4200+

bald kommt dann endlich die Erlösung, voraussichtlich einer der neuen AMDs (6400+ oder höher)


----------



## Floletni (2. Oktober 2007)

Kritz schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir alle Antworten so anschaue kommt es mir fast richtig peinlich vor nur 2 CPUs angeben zu können :|


 
Da kann ich mich auch nur anschließen. Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur 2 CPU`s.

1.Pentium 2 350 Mhz (musste bei mir bis 2005 arbeiten) dann kam
2.Pentium 4 530J (3 Ghz)

Wird bald aber ein enuer Intel hoffentlich werden.


----------



## Floletni (2. Oktober 2007)

Na gut ich habe noch ein Pentium und ein 486er zu Hause rumliegen. Bei allen beiden sind aber leider die Pins verbogen.


----------



## CyLord (2. Oktober 2007)

80286 12 MHz
80386 SX-33 MHz
80486 DX-33 MHz
80486 DX2-66 MHz
Intel Pentium 100 Mhz
Intel Pentium 133 MHz
Intel PentiumII 233 MHz
Intel PentiumIII 350 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Palomino 1466 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2400+ Thoroughbred-B 2000 MHz
der 1. AMD Athlon XP 1700+ JIUHB DLT3C @2,31 GHz
der 2. AMD Athlon XP 1700+ JIUHB DLT3C @2,31 GHz
der 3. AMD Athlon XP 1700+ JIUHB DLT3C @2,31 GHz
(die 1700+ mit JIUHB DLT3C waren alle fast gleich)
AMD Opteron 144 @ 2,7 GHz
AMD Opteron 170 @ 2,8 GHz (der Käufer erfreut sich jetzt an 3 GHz @ Standard-VCore)
AMD Opteron 1210 @2,6 GHz (mehr HT macht Board nicht mit)

In der Hand gehalten und weiterverkauft habe ich AMD Opteron 265 und einen Athlon XP 3000+ Barton FSB 166 MHz. Aber den Athlon XP habe ich zumindest getestet. Der Intel PentiumIII mit 600 MHz von Zur48 hat zum Glück nicht funktioniert und so ersparte ich mir viel Geld.


----------



## henni (2. Oktober 2007)

- einige Intel Pentium I
- Intel Pentium II 333 MHz als Celeron
- AMD K6-2 400 MHz im Notebook
- Intel Pentium III 1000 MHz im Notebook (wird momentan benutzt)
- Intel Pentium IV 2000 MHz
- AMD Athlon 64 3200+
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (wird momentan benutzt)


----------



## Timo (2. Oktober 2007)

ich plage mich immernoch mit einem Pentium III mit 600MHz herum, das kann ich wirklich niemandem empfehlen^^
Habe aber einen E4400 geliefert bekommen, muss den PC nur noch zum laufen bringen.


----------



## SpyderHead (2. Oktober 2007)

Lasst mich mal überlegen...

Intel 8088 8 MHz (die CPU oder besser das IC habe ich sogar noch irgendwo rumliegen )
Intel 286 16 MHz
Intel 386 SX/25 MHz
Intel 486 DX/33 MHz
Intel Pentium 60 MHz (einen ohne "Fließkomma-Fehler", wem das noch was sagt)
Intel Pentium II 300 MHz
Intel Pentium III 450 MHz
Intel Pentium IV 2,4 GHz
AMD K6 200 MHz
AMD K6-2 300 MHz
AMD Duron 700 MHz
AMD Duron 1800 MHz
AMD Athlon Classic 500 MHz
AMD Athlon 1400 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1700+
AMD Athlon XP 3200+
AMD Sempron 2500+
AMD Athlon 64 3800+


----------



## goosepemple2k (3. Oktober 2007)

Oh Gott...jetzt muss ich ma scharf nachdenken.

Angefangen hat alles mit nem 8086er, aber fragt mich nicht was für ne CPU da drin war. Es folgten 286er und 386er. An meinen ersten, aus eigener Tasche finanzierten PC kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. 486 DLC-II C 40 Mhz, 4MB RAM, 1MB SVGA GraKa (IMO Trident), 4x CD Laufwerk und 15 Zoll Röhre. HDD war glaube ich was um 250 MB.
Danach kam mein erster AMD, ein K5 166mhz, gefolgt von nem K6-2 450mhz. Auf den folgten zwischenzeitlich 2 Pentium2 CPUs, wenn ich mich nicht täusche mit 800Mhz. Dann kam mein XP2000+ Palomino, dann mein XP1800 Tbred Schmuckstück. Das OC Potential des 1800ers ließ sich nur noch durch den XP-M2500 Barton toppen. Der -M wurde von nem A64 3200+ abgelöst (was ne Krücke :X ) und nun werkelt mein A64 4000+ unterm Schreibtisch.


----------



## cookie (3. Oktober 2007)

486SX 50
Athlon TB 900
Athlon TB 1400
Athlon XP 1600+
Athlon XP 1700+
Athlon XP 1800+ JIUHB 
Athlon XP 2000+ 
Athlon XP 2100+ AIUHB
Athlon XP-M 1200+
Athlon XP-M 2500+ 
Athlon XP 3000+ -> einer der ersten und dank eines grandiosen AF-Gewinnspiels völlig kostenlos
Via Epia M10000 Mobo mit ner 1GHz Nehemia CPU (2x)
Athlon64 3400+ S754 (nie benutzt, aber mal gehabt)
Athlon64 4000+ S939 (nie benutzt, aber mal gehabt)
Athlon64 4400+ S939 @2,7GHz
Athlon64 FX-62 AM2
Pentium-M 715 
Pentium-M 725
Pentium-M 735
C2D E4300 @3,3GHz


----------



## Zecka (3. Oktober 2007)

Intel 8088
AMD 80386
Intel Celeron 300A Mendocino
AMD K6-II 450 Chompers
AMD Athlon 1700+ Palomino
AMD Athlon 2600+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ Venice


----------



## Gh0str1d3r82 (3. Oktober 2007)

hmmmmmmm
Intel Pentium II 266mhz
AMD Duron 900
AMD Duron 1300
AMD Athlon Mobile 2500+
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+


----------



## HTS (3. Oktober 2007)

- Intel DX 2/66
- Intel Pentium 150
- Intel Celeron A 433 (oder 466?)
- AMD Thunderbird 900
- AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1333C
- AMD Athlon Palomino 1500+
- AMD Athlon 1900+
- AMD Athlon 2600+
- AMD Athlon 3000+
- AMD Athlon 64 3400+ CG
- AMD Athlon 64 4000+
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (Toledo)
- AMD Athlon FX-62

Das wars glaube ich.. diese "Wechselrate" werde ich wohl erstmal nicht fortführen können, der aktuelle muss erstmal ne Weile halten


----------



## rob21 (5. Oktober 2007)

Püh das wird auch ne lange Liste...

Intel 386 DX
Intel 486 DX2
Intel Pentium I 90 Mhz
Intel Pentium I 160 Mhz
Intel Pentium II 233 Mhz
AMD K 6-2 500
Intel Celeron 500 Mhz
AMD K7 Thunderbird 1,4 Ghz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2700+
AMD Athlon 64 4000+


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (5. Oktober 2007)

Kritz schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mir alle Antworten so anschaue kommt es mir fast richtig peinlich vor nur 2 CPUs angeben zu können :|



Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was man macht. Wenn Hardware ein Hobby ist, kanns dir halt "passieren", daß du Mal einfach zum Spaß eine andere Prozessorarchitektur testen willst, oder mal mit Peltier-Wasserkühlungen und Kompressoren herumspielst, oder es fällt dir ein, du könntest mal versuchen, einen kleinen Cluster aufzusetzen. Speziell bei den Kühlungen kann da im Eigenbau auch die robusteste CPU schon mal zu Bruch gehen. 



			
				Spyderhead schrieb:
			
		

> Intel Pentium 60 MHz (einen ohne "Fließkomma-Fehler", wem das noch was sagt)



Ah, der fdiv Bug. Trotz meines umfangreichen Repertoires an Pentium 60 (später bekommen, nie eingesetzt) hab ich immer noch keinen mit fdiv Bug gefunden. Scheint extrem selten zu sein?



			
				goosepemple2k schrieb:
			
		

> Angefangen hat alles mit nem 8086er, aber fragt mich nicht was für ne CPU da drin war.



Wird wohl ein 8086 gewesen sein?


----------



## BigBadBoss (5. Oktober 2007)

eine ganz kurze Liste:

1) Motorola MC 68000 7,14 MHz 

2) Intel Pentium 133 MHz

3) AMD Athlon K7 750 MHz

4) AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1400 MHz (133 MHz FSB)

5) AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (Sockel 939, 90nm)


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir ist jetzt noch ein Celeron 341 eingetroffen.


----------



## Masterchief (5. Oktober 2007)

Pentium 133
Pentium 233
AMD K6-2 300
AMD K6-3 500
AMD Athlon 550
Pentium 2 400
Duron 800
Pentium 4 1,8 GHz
Celeron D 346
Pentium 650


----------



## Nelson (6. Oktober 2007)

486DX-33
Pentium 233
K6-2/400
Athlon-XP 2600+
Athlon 64 3000+ 


evtl. werd ich mir mitte 2008 nen phenom zulegen (wenn die leistung stimmt!)


----------



## peety01 (6. Oktober 2007)

Also,will ich mal aufzählen:

13 800 Mhz 199?
2:Athlon XP 1600+ 2001
3:Athlon XP 2000+ 2003 läuft heute noch
4:Athlon XP 2500+@ 3200+ 2005
5:Athlon64 3000+S939 @ 2200 Mhz (läuft heute noch im E-PC) 2006
6:Athlon64 X24600+ EE @ 2,8 Ghz


----------



## cutterslade1234 (6. Oktober 2007)

IBM            120 MHZ
Duron         700 MHZ
Thunderbird 1200@1333 MHZ
Athlon XP 2600+
Athlon Xp-M 2600+ @2550 MHZ
AMD X2 3800 @ 2500 MHZ

als im Eigenbau Pcgames Hardware sei Dank zusammenbebaut 
warte noch die neuen X4 ab und werde dann Nächstes Frühjahr zuschlagen.


----------



## usopia (7. Oktober 2007)

Pentium III 1000 MHz
Athlon XP 2200+
Athlon XP 3000+
Athlon 64 3700+ (rechnet jetzt bei meinem Brother)
Athlon 64 X2 4800+/939
Pentium E2140 @2400 MHz (im Zweit-PC)
Core2 Duo E6750 @3200 MHz


----------



## Hubert Kienzl (7. Oktober 2007)

ók, hier mal meine kleine cpu sammlung:

pentium 133mhz (1996)
celeron 450mhz (1998)
duron 850mhz (1999 oder 2000)
athlon thunderbird 1000mhz (~2000)
athlon thunderbird 1333mhz (~2000/2001)
athlon xp 2800+ (2002 oder 2003)
sempron 3200+ (2006)
athlon 64 x2 6000+ (2007) erste oced von mir (läuft bei 3,115ghz)

und dieses jahr weihnachten oder nächsten frühjahr phenon x4


----------



## S3l3ct (7. Oktober 2007)

Auch mal ne kleine Liste von mir 

Intel Pentium 3 - 933 MHZ
Intel Pentium 4 -  2.5 GHZ
Intel Celeron D - 3.06 GHZ
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 - 2.4 GHZ 
Intel Pentium D 940 - 3.2 GHZ


----------



## Mr-Haid (7. Oktober 2007)

Intel P3 1 GHZ

AMD 64 3000+ 2.000 GHz


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

:eek: @Airwolf: Warum hast du denn von einem Core2Duo auf einen Pentium D zurückgwwechselt? :eek:


----------



## |L1n3 (7. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> :eek: @Airwolf: Warum hast du denn von einem Core2Duo auf einen Pentium D zurückgwwechselt? :eek:


Vielleicht war ihm kalt und er wollte Heizkosten sparen ?!


----------



## S3l3ct (8. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> :eek: @Airwolf: Warum hast du denn von einem Core2Duo auf einen Pentium D zurückgwwechselt? :eek:


 
Es ergab sich die Gelegenheit einem bekannten den Core2 für gutes Geld zu verkaufen und anschließend hab ich meinen D den ich noch hier zuhause hatte draufgeschnallt. Warten auf Penryn sag ich nur. 
Was die Sache mit der Heitzung angeht, so warm wird der D nun auch nicht. im Idlye 27 C° und bei Prime gerademal 39C°.


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

Mit meinem P4 komme ich auf 29° idle und ca. 50° unter Last - bei 900rpm vom Lüfter


----------



## Tupac-7 (8. Oktober 2007)

eine und zwar den Pentium II 400


----------



## KoRsE (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich komme mal wieder zum Thema zurück^^
Hatte bis jetzt:
Intel Celeron 433 Mhz (erster und letzte komplett PC)
AMD Athlon 650 (SlotA)
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (Sockel A)
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ @ 3200+
AMD Athlon 65 3000+ (Winchester @ 2,25 Ghz)
@ mom AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @2x2500Mhz Toledo

wenn's so weiter geht, wird mein nächster Prozi wohl ein Intel werden. Aber mal schaun was der Phenom bringt.

LG Genki


----------



## IAN (10. Oktober 2007)

468 DX4 100 (100 mhz)
Pentium 133
K6-2 400
Duron 800
Athlon 1200 (hab ich noch und läuft auch noch)
P4 2.533 ohne HT
P4 3.0 mit HT
C2D 6400
C2 Quad 6600
und wer weiß was da noch kommt... 

IAN


----------



## TommyAngelo (10. Oktober 2007)

Pentium 166 
Penitum 3 800 MHz
Athlon 64 3200+
Athlon 64 X2 3800+


----------



## Oliver (10. Oktober 2007)

Mc Zonk war nicht hier, dafür aber ich 

Bitte Offtopic-Posts vermeiden. Wer wie viel verdient, eignet sich perfekt für die Rumpelkammer.


----------



## erel68 (13. Oktober 2007)

Pentium 90
Pentium 133
AMD K6-2 450
Athlon XP 1800
Athlon XP 2400
Athlon A64 4000 (z.Z.)


----------



## LordAndrax (13. Oktober 2007)

Amd 486x40 Mhz
Cyrix DX2 66
Pentium 1/100
Cyrix 166+
Pentium1/166
Pentium 2/333
Pentium3 /500
Athlon TB 900
Athlon TB 1333
Amd T-Bred A 1800+
A64 3200+ Venice E3
A64 3700+ san Diego


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2007)

aktuelles Sortiment aktueller CPUs (die 486 und 586 Class und 686 lass ich mal weg, wie am5x86, K5, PPro, 6x86mx)...

2 1,8GHz Prestonia DP (Xeon)
1 2,4 oder 2,6GHz Nordwald
1 2,66GHz Sellerie 331, LGA775
AMD Athlon 64 X2/4200+, AM2 (90nm)
AMD Athlon 64 X2/4400+, AM2 (65nm)


----------



## memphis@Mg (17. Oktober 2007)

dazu gekommen sind:

x3230(wird verkauft)
q6700
qx6800


----------



## umts surfer (17. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte :
486sx 25
cyrix 150 mhz
amd 450 mhz
amd 850 duron
amd 1600 xp
amd 2500 xp
amd 3000 64
amd 4200 x2 ee (denn habe ich jetzt aktuell)

ps: meine ersten computer wahren ein kc 86 und c64


----------



## Denmat (17. Oktober 2007)

ohje, mal gucken ob ich noch alles zusammenkriege, wenn was fehlt bitte nicht schlagen ^^
Intel 80386 DX 25Mhz
Intel 80386 DX 33Mhz
Cyrix 80486 DX2 66Mhz
PI 133Mhz
AMD K6-2 350Mhz
AMD Athlon Slot 700Mhz
AMD Duron 800Mhz
AMD Athlon 1400Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 1600+
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon XP 2500+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
AMD Athlon 64 3400+
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
AMD Athlon 64 2 6000+


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2007)

Zu meiner Sammlung hat sich nun ein X2 4200+EE dazugesellt.


----------



## -=~W!cK3d $!cK~=- (18. Oktober 2007)

P.3 500MHz
P.3 600MHz
P.3 800MHz
P.3 1000MHz
Celeron 1400MHz
Athlon XP 1700+
Athlon XP 2400+
Athlon XP-M 2500+ @ XP3200+
Athlon XP 3200+
P. M 745 @ 1,8GHz (Notebook)
Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (S. 939)

So, ich hoffe das waren alle


----------



## sYntaX (18. Oktober 2007)

Intel Pentium 4 2.66 GHz
Intel Pentium D805 2.66 GHz


----------



## AchtBit (18. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal servus an alle,

Intel 486 DX2 66
AMD 486 DX4 133
Intel Pentium 133
Intel Pentium 200
Intel Pentium II Celeron 300
Intel Pentium III 600
Intel Pentium III 866
Intel Pentium III 1200 S
AMD 64 Clawhammer 3200+

now: Intel C2D E6400


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (18. Oktober 2007)

Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz
AMD Athlon 3800+
AMD X2 4800+


----------



## AlexKL77 (18. Oktober 2007)

C64 (Sorry,aber für mich immernoch das geilste Teil was es je gab!)
Amiga 500+
Amiga 2000
Intel Pentium 133 MHZ
Intel Pentium MMX 200MHZ
AMD Athlon XP 1500
Intel Pentium IV 530 3000 MHZ (2004 nen FS Scaleo-P Komplettrechner gekauft aus mangelnder Zeit und Lust selbst zu basteln,was ein Fehler!)
AMD Athlon X2 4400 (Brisbane)


----------



## matze7172 (18. Oktober 2007)

Athlon 950
Athlon 1200
Pentium4 2,4
Athlon64 3000
Athlon64 3800
Athlon64 4600X2
C2D E6850


----------



## Murxwitz (19. Oktober 2007)

386er
133mhz
athlon xp 1800+
athlon 64 3200+
und jetzt core2quad q6600


----------



## ED101 (19. Oktober 2007)

386
486 DX
Pentium 90
AMD (weiß nicht mehr welcher)
P3 (weiß auch nicht mehr welcher)
P4 2,4 GHz
P4 3,2 GHz Prescott
C2Q Q6600


----------



## Isengard412 (20. Oktober 2007)

alte CPU an die ich mich kaum noch erinnern kann :wink:,
AMD Athlon XP
AMD Athlon 64 3700+


----------



## Phoenix1990 (20. Oktober 2007)

Intel P2  300 Mhz
Intel P3  800 Mhz
Intel P4  3 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 
Amd Athlon 2800+ 1.7 Ghz
Amd Athlon 64 3000+ 2.9 Ghz
Amd Sempron (Muss mal schaun welcher)


----------



## squall (20. Oktober 2007)

AMD K6 - 2 450 MHZ 
Intel Celeron (Coppermine / Slot 1 ) 325 Mhz @ 375 Mhz 
Athlon TB B 1200 Mhz 
Athlon XP 1800 + Palamino 
Athlon XP 2400 + Barton (Unlocked)
Athlon Xp 2600 + Applebreed (oder so)
Athlon 64 3000 + Venice 
Athlon 64 3700 + San Diego 1 Mb Version
Athlon 64 X2 4600 + Windsor 1 Mb Version


----------



## core (20. Oktober 2007)

1. Pentium 4 (3,2GHZ)
2. C2D E6300 @ 2,7GHZ
3.C2Q Q6600 @ 2,8GHZ


----------



## Overlocked (21. Oktober 2007)

Amd Sempron 2800+ 2,0 GHz (2005-2007)
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 3,35GHz (2007-XXXX)


----------



## darkknoppix (21. Oktober 2007)

Intel Pentium 2 keine Ahnung wie viel mhz
Intel Pentium 4 1,5 Ghz 
Intel Core 2 Duo E 6750 @ 3,2 ghz


----------



## DoktorX (21. Oktober 2007)

Neu habe ich jetzt auch einen E4500
Morgen wird dann mein alter Athlon XP 2600+ in die Rente geschickt xD


----------



## S3l3ct (21. Oktober 2007)

Update 

Intel Pentium 3 - 933 MHZ
Intel Pentium 4 - 2.5 GHZ
Intel Celeron D - 3.06 GHZ
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 - 2.4 GHZ 
Intel Pentium D 940 - 3.2 GHZ
Intel Xeon X3220 - 3.07GHZ


----------



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

Na dann wollen wir mal. *g*

1. Pentium 90 @ 120MHz
2. AMD K6 2 166MHz
3. AMD Duron 1200MHz
4. AMD Athlon XP 2000+
4. AMD Athlon XP 2500+ @ 2,39GHz
5. AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2,50GHz
6. AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
7. Intel Core2Duo E4300 @ 3,0GHz

EG


----------



## Ralphi (22. Oktober 2007)

1. 80486-SX 25 Mhz
2. Pentium 2 (Slot) 233Mhz
3. Pentium 3 900 Mhz
4. Pentium 4 2600 Mhz
5. AMD Athlon 64 3200+
6. Core 2 Duo E6600
7. Xeon X3210DP QuadCore


----------



## derNetteMann (22. Oktober 2007)

Intel 486
Intel Pentium 75MHZ @ 120MHZ
AMD K6 800 MHZ
Intel Pentium 4 2,6GHZ @ 3,06 GHZ (Sockel 478)
AMD X2 4200+ @ 5000+ (Sockel 939)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6850


----------



## SoniX (22. Oktober 2007)

1. C 64 (MOS Technology 6510)
2. Amiga 500(Motorola 6800)
3. AMD Athlon 800 MHz
4. AMD Athlon 1300 MHz
5. AMD Athlon XP 2600+
6. AMD Athlon 64 3000+
7. AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
8. AMD Phenom X4 

Ich bin ja kein Fan von AMD


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (22. Oktober 2007)

Pentium 2? ~ 233MhZ
Pentium 3  ~ 700Mhz
Pentium 4 ~1400Mhz
Pentium 4 ~3400Mhz
Core 2 duo e6600 ~2400Mhz @ 3200 Mhz


----------



## MESeidel (24. Oktober 2007)

[removed]falsches Thema, sorry


----------



## Elkgrin (24. Oktober 2007)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> -C64 gebraucht gekauft (Summer Games ftw!)
> -P I 200MHZ
> -P III 650MHz
> -Athlon XP 1800+
> ...


 
-Core 2 Quad Q6600


----------



## riedochs (24. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt ist noch ein Celeron 1700Mhz dazu gekommen.


----------



## danone (24. Oktober 2007)

386er 25Mhz, 40MB Platte, 2MB Ram    - das waren noch zeiten *schwelg*
Pentium 1 350Mhz
Duron 800Mhz
AMD XP1800
AMD  XP2600
Pentium T7200 (2x2,0)
Pentium D 2*2,80


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Oktober 2007)

Meine erste CPU war nen Pentium 1 mit 90 Mhz ^^
danach nen P2 233 mhz MMX
P2 450mhz (Slot 1)
P3 800 mhz
Athlon Firebird C 1400 mhz  damals nen geiler Prozzi
Athlon XP 1600
Athlon XP 3200
AMD 64 3500+
AMD X2 4600+ 
Intel Core 2 Duo 6600
Intel Core 2 Duo 6700 @ 3,4 Ghz im Moment bei mir verbaut


----------



## point (24. Oktober 2007)

8500 beim Brotkasten C64C/II 
Motorola MC68EC020-CPU mit 14,14 MHz Amiga 1200 das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## tobybrueck (24. Oktober 2007)

1. 386er 16 MHz (Intel) 
2. 486er 100 MHz (Intel) 
3. 486er 100 MHz (war glaube ich AMD)
4. AMD Athlon 700 MHz
5. AMD Duron 1000 MHz
6. Intel Pentium 166 @ 200 MHz (Casecon Rechner für Schulprojekt in Kunst, wurde dort geklaut :mad: ) 
7. AMD Athlon XP 1700+
8. AMD Athlon 64 3000+
9. AMD Duron Mobile 1200
10. wird morgen von der Post abgeholt: Intel Pentium DualCore E2140 (Hoffe das P35-DS3 vom Abo kommt bald)

außerhalb der Reihenfolge da im Handy
ARM OMAP 710
OMAP 850


----------



## dereinzug (25. Oktober 2007)

1996-1997 Intel Pentium (P54C) 133 MHz (nie übertaktet)
1997-2000 Intel Pentium MMX (P55C) 200 MHz (lange Zeit mit 233 MHz betrieben)
2000-2001 Intel Pentium 3 (Coppermine) 800 MHz (nie übertaktet)
2001-2004 AMD Athlon (Thunderbird) 1,4 GHz (nie übertaktet)
2004-2007 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (afaik Newcastle) 2,2 GHz (nie übertaktet)
Jan2007-Dez2007 Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (Conroe) 2,4 GHz (Takt maximal 3,3 GHz) 
Update
Dez2007-Sept2008 Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (Kentsfield) 3,0 GHz (24/7-Takt) maximal: 3,42 GHz
Sept2008-Apr2009 Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 (Yorkfield) 3,6 GHz (24/7-Takt) maximal: 4,2 GHz

mfg Tom


----------



## JimBeam (26. Oktober 2007)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Athlon Firebird C 1400 mhz  damals nen geiler Prozzi



Thunderbird heisst das


----------



## Shady (26. Oktober 2007)

Am386 (hab ich noch, funktioniert auch noch )
AMD K6/II 400MHz
AMD Duron 800MHz
AMD Duron 1200MHz
AMD AthlonXP 2400+
AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ EE


----------



## -|-OCB-|-Oldschool (27. Oktober 2007)

Intel Pentium 75MHz

Intel Pentium 90Mhz

AMD Duron 800MHz

AMD Duron 1000MHz

AMD Athlon 900Mhz @ 1100MHz

AMD Sempron 2600+

AMD Athlon 2200+ (2x)

AMD Athlon 3000+

AMD Athlon 3200+

AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2510MHZ

INTEL Centrino Duo T2400

AMD Athlon X2 BE-2350

AMD Athlon X2 4200+ EE

AMD Athlon X2 4850e

AMD Phenom II X4 920


----------



## Piy (28. Oktober 2007)

DAS habt ihr bestimmt noch nich gesehn 
der Intel Core 2 Extreme Q6600
xDDD
sagt mir zumindest cpu-z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (29. Oktober 2007)

Piy schrieb:


> DAS habt ihr bestimmt noch nich gesehn
> der Intel Core 2 Extreme Q6600
> xDDD
> sagt mir zumindest cpu-z
> ...



freue Dich doch nen günstigen Extreme


----------



## gabbagabba (29. Oktober 2007)

Amd 3700+

Amd X2 4200+

Amd X2 6000+


----------



## vanWEED (29. Oktober 2007)

P2
P3
1400er
2800+ xp
3400+ (754)
3700+ (939)
175 opti (939)


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Oktober 2007)

p1-133
p1-200
p2-400
celly coppermine 800
p3-900 (notebook)
duron 800
tbird 1200
tbird 1400
xp 2000 palomino
xp 2800 barton
xp 3000 venice
xp 3500 winchester
x2 4600 manchester
core duo 2ghz (notebook)


----------



## Doomsday06 (30. Oktober 2007)

C64
Amiga 500

286
386
diverse 486er, vom DX40 bis DX5-133 (AMD)
P1 90MHz, 133MHz, 166MHz, 233MMX
AMD K5 120, K6 200
P2 333MHz, 400MHz
P3 500MHz, 667MHz, 800MHz
P4 Willamete 1600, Northwood 2800er
AMD Duron 600, 800, 1300, 1800
AMD Athlon 600, 800, 1000, 1200, XP 1500+, XP 1800+, XP 2000+, XP 2600+,
XP 2800+, XP 3200+
Athlon 64 3000+, 3500+
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Intel C2D 6400, 4400, Q6600


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Oktober 2007)

amiga 500 = motorola 68000 

hatte ich auch mal... und später noch einen 68030.


----------



## TF.Rave (31. Oktober 2007)

Hmm...
Hatte noch nicht so viele CPUs.

Sockel A:
 AMD Duron 650Mhz
 AMD Duron 1000Mhz
 AMD Athlon XP 1700+
 AMD Athlon XP 1800+
Sockel 939:
 AMD Athlon 64 3700+

Zu Weihnachten kommt noch ein Sockel AM2 AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ dazu.


----------



## Radium (31. Oktober 2007)

AMD K6 350Mhz
P3 1Ghz
Duron 800Mhz
Athlon Xp 2000+
Athlon Xp 2600+
Athlon 64 3200+ (Sockel 754)
Athlon 64 3700+ (Sockel 939)
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Intel Core2Duo E6400
Intel Core2Duo E6600

und ein weiterer folt bald *g*


----------



## Overlocked (4. November 2007)

Zitat von Piy:
DAS habt ihr bestimmt noch nich gesehn 
der Intel Core 2 Extreme Q6600
xDDD
sagt mir zumindest cpu-z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Doch sowas habe ich schon gesehen!
2002 Intel Pentium 2
2006 AMD Sempron 
2007 Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
2007 Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600


----------



## Cola_Colin (5. November 2007)

@Piy: Ist da den der Multi auch offen ?^^
Meine:
AMD K6 @ 266 Mhz (Sockel 7)
AMD Duron @ 1,2 Ghz (Sockel A)
AMD Athlon 64 @ 2 Ghz (Sockel 939)
Intel E4300 @ 2,4 Ghz (Sockel 754) Was für ein bruch mit der AMD Tradition.....
Wenn der K10 gut wird, gibts aber bald wieder AMD.


----------



## Tobi (5. November 2007)

Intel 80486 100 Mhz
Intel Pentium 166 Mhz
Intel Pentium III 1 Ghz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
Intel E4300 1,8 Ghz (aktueller)


----------



## Gunt0r (5. November 2007)

intel 286 16mhz (1992-?) der alte meines bruders, der ihn einfach "da" gelassen hat
pentium 1 200mhz (1997-1999) war der PC meines bruders
pentium 3 500mhz (1999-2001) mein erster richtig eigener PC *g*
athlon xp 1600 (2001-?)
athlon xp 2000 (2003-?) gebraucht gekauft, der 1600er kam in den zweit-pc
athlon xp 2800 (?) kam sofort in den zweit pc, etwas früher kaufte ich:
athlon 64 3500 (2004-2007)
athlon 64 4000 (2007-heute) den A64 3500 hat mein bruder bekommen *g*

jetzt habe ich den A64 4000, den xp 2800 im zweit-pc und den xp1600 im dritt-lego-win98-pc. 

irgendwo zwischendrin hatte ich vorübergehend auch noch einen xp1800 und xp2400, die jetzt irgendwo (kumpel, bruder usw) ihren dienst tun.


----------



## MorLipf (7. November 2007)

Intel Pentium 75MHz
AMD K6-2 350 MHz
AMD Athlon 1000 MHz (Thunderbird)
AMD Duron 1200 MHz (Morgan)
AMD Athlon XP 2400+ (Thoroughbred B)
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (Barton)
AMD Duron 1600 MHz (Applebred / Thoroughbred A)
AMD Athlon64 3500+ (Winchester)
AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ (Manchester)
Intel Xeon 3060 (Garlow / Conroe)


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (8. November 2007)

Hallo

-PentiumIII 500MHz /1999
-Athlon XP2000+ Palomino /2002
-PentiumII 400MHz /2003
-Athlon XP2000+ T-Bred /2003
-Athlon XP2600+ Barton /2006
-Celeron S 430 /2007


"Solange man in Chinas Flüssen Filme entwickeln kann, weiß man doch, wo der Hebel für mehr Klimaschutz angesetzt werden muss!" B.Buschmann (Brabus Chef)


----------



## darksplinter (8. November 2007)

Puuuuhh...

Pentium 2 400Mhz
Pentium 3 550Mhz
Duron 800Mhz
Celeron 2,8 Ghz
Athlon 3400+
Athon x2 4400+
C2D 4400


----------



## chosen (8. November 2007)

Intel Pentium 120
AMD K6-266
Intel P-II 333
Intel Pentium III 900
AMD Athlon-XP 2100+
AMD Athlon64 3000+


----------



## darkniz (8. November 2007)

Bei mir ist die Liste kurz

VIA C3; 800 MHz @ 840 MHz

AMD Sempron 2400+; 1,67 GHz @ 1,96 GHz

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ EE; 2,2 GHz @ 2,6 GHz


----------



## Maggats (8. November 2007)

amd athlon xp 1800+

Intel p4 3,4 ghz

amd x2 4200+ EE

amd x2 6000+


----------



## Spooky (10. November 2007)

Intel 486er - 25 MHz
AMD XP 1700+
AMD 64 3500+
Intel C2D E6600


----------



## grafdemoney (21. November 2007)

Angefangen 1993 mit nem Amiga 600
IBM PR150+ @ 120MHz
Pentium 1 200MX
Pentium III 500MHZ
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2400+ (gibts auch noch)
Pentium 4 HT @ 3066MHz (Notebook)
AMD Athlon XP 3200+
Pentiun D 940 (bis heute)
AMD Semptron 2800+ (zweit PC)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. November 2007)

Also ich dürfte schon mein eigen nennen:
- Intel 80486 DX 33 MHz
- Intel Pentium 133MHZ
- Intel Pentium II 266MHz
- Intel Pentium III 667 MHz
- AMD Athlon XP 2000+ @ 2800+
- Intel C2D 6750


----------



## badman06 (23. November 2007)

Sinclair ZX81 (Prozessor Z80 Mikroprozessor )
Commodore Vc20 C64 (MOS Technologies )
Amiga 500  600
Intel 80486 Dx 33 DX4/100
Intel Pentium 90 133
Amd K6 266
Amd K6 2 550
Amd XP 3000
Glaube das waren alle!? 

Seit 13.12.2007 Intel Q6600


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. November 2007)

Das ist lang...

C64
C128
Amiga 500
XT Prozessor 8Mhz
At 286-16
486-DX33
486-DX100
Pentium I 133Mhz
AMD Duron 800MHZ
AMD Athlon 2000
AMD Athlon 2400
AMD Athlon 3000
AMD 64 3700+
AMD 64 3800+ (hab ich noch)
AMD 64 4200+ @ 2800 Mhz
Opteron 170 @ 2800 MHz (habe ich noch)
Aktuell Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2,66@3,6 GHz


----------



## ElsiE (26. November 2007)

-1. C64 - 1990
0. Atari 1024FM (oder so)  - 1993
1. Pentium 100 - 1995
2. K6-II 350 - 1998 
3. Athlon K7 750 MHz@800  - 2000
4. Athlon XP 1700+ - 2002
5. Athlon XP 2500@3200+ - 2003
6. Athlon FX 62 - 2006 
7. Athlon X2 6000+ (TDP 89W) - 2007


----------



## Mantiso90 (3. Dezember 2007)

-Pentium 100
-Intel Celeron
-Pentium 3
-Pentium 4
-AMD athlon XP 1800 +
-AMD Athlon 64 3800 +
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+@2.4 GHz
-Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@3 Ghz


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> aktuelles Sortiment aktueller CPUs (die 486 und 586 Class und 686 lass ich mal weg, wie am5x86, K5, PPro, 6x86mx)...
> 
> 2 1,8GHz Prestonia DP (Xeon)
> 1 2,4 oder 2,6GHz Nordwald
> ...


Die Prestonias sind weg, der 4200+ auch, dafür ist 'nen Phenom gekommen...


----------



## master_of_schrott (24. Dezember 2007)

Intel Pentium III 933 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Venice @ 2,5 GHz


----------



## Lordac (24. Dezember 2007)

C64
Amiga 500
Intel Pentium 3 (450 MHz)
AMD 1700+


----------



## oc--H2OKopf (25. Dezember 2007)

- Athlon 64 2400+
- Athlon 64 2600+
- Intel Celeron M 2,6 Ghz
- Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 2,8 Ghz
- Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3,1 Ghz
- Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3,3 Ghz


----------



## Lee (25. Dezember 2007)

meine Liste ist ziemlich kurz:
- irgendein Intel Celeron
-ein Athlon XP-M 1800+ (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hatte der nen freien Multi, nur als ich das bemerkt habe war der Recher schon verkauft)
-ein Athlon 64 3500+ (S754)
-ein Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (90nm, SAM2)
-ein Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (90nm, SAM2)

demnächst Phenom B3 Stepping


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Dezember 2007)

*Intel Pentium II 400Mhz* <-- habe ich vor einer Woche abrauchen lassen (Kühler im betrieb angenommen...hatte langeweile^^)

*AMD Athlon XP 2800+ *<-- war das geil..in verbindung mit ner 9600 Pro und 1gb ram konnte ich endlich alle spiele aufs höchste spielen^^, besonders Gothic 2)

*AMD Athlon64 4000+ @ 2,7Ghz*<-- in verbindung mit ner 7900gt + 1gb ram noch dazu, konnte ich endlich Gohtic 3, oblivion, bf2 usw. zocken^^

*AMD Opteron 165 @ 2,66Ghz*<-- Benutze ich zurzeit....bremst aber sehr doll meine 8800gts aus

*Intel C2D E4500 *<-- habe ich bestellt^^


----------



## mk81 (26. Dezember 2007)

C64
Pentium 120Mhz
Celeron 1200Mhz
Pentium M 715
Athlon64 3200+
Athlon64 4200 X2
Core 2 Duo E6550


----------



## ultio (26. Dezember 2007)

Intel 486
Pentium 4 2,4 GHz
Intel Pentium D 820
Intel Core2Quad Q6600


Mehr weiss ich leider nicht, den 486 kenn ich auch nur, weil mein Vater mirs erzählt hat, bin nämlich grade mal 15 .


----------



## stabilox (27. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, mal Überlegen:

1. MOS6510 (985 KHz / Commodore 64)
2. Motorola 68000 (7 MHz / Amiga 500)
3. 486SX25
4. 486DX4-100
5. Pentium III (800MHz)
6. Athlon64 3500+ Winchester (2,2 GHz)
7. Athlon64 X2 4200+ Toledo (2,2 GHz)


----------



## V8Actros (27. Dezember 2007)

Öhm ja, woran ich mich noch errinnern kann, das man erster Rechner 133MHz hatte, was das für eine war 

133MHz 
600MHz 
Intel P3 oder P2 1,00GHz
Intel P4 Northwood 2,0GHz
AMD 939 X2 4600+
Intel QX6700
Intel QX9650


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

Der erste war ein PII,allerdings weiß ich den Takt nicht mehr...
Der nächste ein PIII mit 1GHz,
gefolgt von meinem jetzigen Pentium M @ 1.5 GHz


----------



## silentservice (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich hab auch schon einige durch:


8086 im Schneider PC 1512
80286 im Commodore PC/AT III
Erster Eigenbau ein Intel DX 4-100
Pentium 90
AMD 233
AMD K6 300
AMD K6 850
P III 900
Dual AMD MP 1800
AMD XP 2800 Barton
Intel Presscott 3,2
AMD XP 3200 Barton
AMD X2 4400 Toledo auf Sockel 939
und jetzt kommt definitiv die Rückkehr zu Intel mit dem Q6600 G0


----------



## Tremendous (29. Dezember 2007)

MOS6510 985 KHz
Intel Pentium I 133 MHZ
Intel Pentium I 200 MHZ MMX
Intel Celeron 333 MHZ
Inten Pentium II 400 MHZ
AMD Athlon XP 1700
Intel Pentium IV 2,53 GHZ
Intel Pentium IV 2,8 GHZ
AMD Athlon 64 3,0 GHZ
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 2,2 GHz @ 3,0 GHz


----------



## Gast1654636202 (9. Januar 2008)

Fangen wir im Jahr 1985 an, da war sicherlich der ein oder andere User hier noch nicht auf der Welt  und ich 12 Jahre alt.

Zilog Z80 4Mhz (Schneider CPC 464)
Motorola MC68000 7,09Mhz (zuerst Amiga 1000 & Amiga 500 später)
80286-12Mhz (als 20 MiB !!! Seagate HDDs noch umgerechnet 300 Euro kosteten mit Controller)
Diverse 80386 & 80386DX (Der 486er kostete damals immer noch über 10000DM!)
80486SX25 (Notebook mit Farbdisplay, tolles Teil 5000DM damals liegt hier leider kaputt rum)
Pentium 90Mhz
Pentium 133Mhz
Pentium 200Mhz
Pentium II 400Mhz
AMD K6 450Mhz
AMD K6 500Mhz (Slot) liegt grad neben mir aufm Tisch inkl. Asus K7M, brauchte ein Gehäuse da musste er raus 
...
AMD Duron 800Mhz
AMD Athlon 1Ghz
...
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP M 2600+
Pentium M 1,5Ghz (Notebook)
und enden im Jahr 07/08 mit Intel C2D 4300.

In den doch jetzt schon 22 Jahren gabs noch andere Prozessoren an die ich mich aber ehrlich nicht erinnere aber im Grunde nur Mhz-Variationen.
Im wesentlichen habe ich wegen Rentabilität später fast immer die Rechnergeneration des Vorjahres gehabt.

Einige der Rechner stehen noch im Keller, andere sind schon lange im Müll...
In Spitzenzeiten hatten wir zu 2 Personen 4-5 Rechner im Haushalt  ich sag nur Everquest und 4 Accounts wegen Bankplatz.

Angefangen mit meiner Leidenschaft für Computer hat es mit einem Texas Instruments 99/4a und Sinclair ZX Spectrum bei nem Kumpel und seinem Bruder. Mann ist das lange her..


----------



## L0cke (9. Januar 2008)

nen slot1 ? cpu mit 333mhz??? keine Ahnung habe ich schon Jahre nicht mehr angemacht.

Celeron 633mhz? auf Servermainboard (370, manchmal noch in Betrieb)

Celeron 1,7ghz @ 2,1ghz (478,ausgemusstert) auf einem Asrockboard oO lief so 4 Jahre lang bis bei einem Kühlerwechsel ein Pin sich lösste

Pentium 4 ht 2,8ghz (478, in Betrieb)

Q6000 2,4ghz @ Alltag 3ghz / @ max 3,7ghz  (775, in Betrieb ) (mehr brauch ich net, ist aber noch Luft nach oben)

E4500 2,2ghz @ Alltag 3ghz  / @ max 3,5ghz (@9er Multi) da Luftgekühlt und noch Netzteil das nicht genug Spannung bereitstellt (775,in Betrieb)

ergo:
slot1 ? cpu
Celeron 633mhz?
Celeron 1,7ghz @ 2,1ghz
Pentium 4 ht 2,8ghz
Q6000 2,4ghz @ Alltag 3ghz
E4500 2,2ghz @ Alltag 3ghz


----------



## Soulja110 (9. Januar 2008)

Oh ja, solche Thread find ich cool 

Intel Pentium 1 - 133 Mhz
Intel Pentium 2 - 500 Mhz
Intel Celeron - 633 Mhz getaktet auf 950 Mhz (läuft bis heute ^^)
Intel Pentium 4 HT - 3000 Mhz
Intel DualCore D805 - 2660 Mhz getaktet auf 3000 Mhz
Intel Core2Duo E6600 - 2400 Ghz getaktet auf 3200 Mhz
Intel Core2Duo E6750 - 2660 Ghz getaktet auf 3400 Mhz

Von mir aus nennt mich Intel Fanboy aber ich kaufe eigentlich fast nur nach Preis/Leistung.


----------



## ashura hades (10. Januar 2008)

AMD Athlon 1 Ghz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon MP 2400+
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
AMD Opteron 170@2,4 Ghz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (Brisbane, 65nm)

Also von Anfang an bis jetzt AMD Fanboy und hoffe das der Phenom es irgendwann bringt und das so bleiben kann.


----------



## Maggats (10. Januar 2008)

athlon xp 1800+

ip 4 3,4 ghz (prescott )

athlon x2 4200+ EE

athlon x2 6000+ 125 watt tpd

athlon x2 6000+ 89 watt tpd

athlon xp 2200+ @ 2250 mhz


----------



## X_SXPS07 (15. Januar 2008)

Mmmhh...ich hatte bisher nur:  
-Athlon XP 1800+ (der in einem Jahr mehr mals kaputt gegangen ist, keine Ahnung warum  )
-CeleronD 351 (Denn versuch ich grade hier zu verkaufen  )
-Core 2 Duo E6600 (läuft auf 1.018V)


----------



## Invain (15. Januar 2008)

_Das erste was man Prozessor nennen kann ist wohl ein_
- Intel 286, 6 MHz
_Der Appel davor  najaa, meiner Mama zu Unizeiten hat er gute Dienste gleistet, Entchen abknipsen mit Joystick war auch noch lustig. Anyway, danach ein_
- Pentium 133 Mhz (oder doch nur 66?)
_gefolgt von einem_
- Pentium 3 933 MHz
_Der erste Rechner auf dem Alpha Centauri richtig lief *g*_
_Mein erster eigener:_
- Athlon XP 2600+
- Athlon 64 3700+

_Daneben noch_
- Irgendein alter Celeron 2 GHz
- Athlon 64 3000+


----------



## Razzor (16. Januar 2008)

Duron 1200+
celeron 2,0GHz 400FSB
Pentiuzm 4 2,53GHz 533FSB
Pentium 4 2,8GHz 800FSB
Pentium 4 Prescote 3,2GHz 800FSB 
C2D E6750 

m.f.g.


----------



## SeoP (16. Januar 2008)

Meine Guete jetzt muss ich hirnen.

-Schneider Computer :Amstrad/Schneider CPC 464 mit Datasette im Tastaturrechner integriert
-C64 natuerlich das original (es aergert mich, dass ich den nicht mehr besitze)
-Intel 486 DX-33 (mit dicken 4MiB RAM) meine Doom 1+ Doom 2 - machine
-AMD K6/3 400MHz (mit dicken 32MiB RAM) meine Quake 2 machine
-Pentium 2 350MHz (mit 320MiB RAM, konnte alte Firmenrechner ausschlachten) mein erster Musikrechner
-AMD Semprom 3000+ (1,5GiB RAM) Oblivion, Bioshock, Mucke, da war alles machbar, und vorallem lief der extrem Stabil. der macht jetzt Mucke...
- C2D 6320 @ 3.0GHz, (4GiB Ram) reiner Zockerrechner

is gar nicht so viel, aber es ist schon erstaunlich was man schon alles gemacht hat und welche Freuden und auch Leiden man an den Apparaten erlebt hat. *in Erinnerungen schwelg*
cooler Thread!


----------



## ]@N (17. Januar 2008)

AMD K6 400mhz
Inrel Pentium 4 HT 1x 3,4 GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo T2300 2x 1,66 GHz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 4x 2,4GHz


----------



## Nobbis (24. Januar 2008)

C64
Amiga500
Amiga1200 mit Turbokarte 28Mhz und 4MB RAM und 250MByte 2.5" HDD
386er
486er 33Mhz ich glaube sogar mit Turbotaste = 66Mhz
AMD K? 100 oder 133Mhz
Pentium 200Mhz MMX
AMD K4 xxxMhz
AMD Athlon 900Mhz
AMD K5 500Mhz
Athlon XP1600
Athlon Thunderbird 1400 - Heizung
Athlon XP2000
Athlon XP2600 FSB333
Athlon XP3200 FSB400
Athlon64 3500+ 939
Athlon64 3800X2 939
Athlon64 4800X2 939 Reinfall, da genauso taktbar wie der X2 3800
Athlon64 3800X2 EE AM2 Windsor ging bis 2850Mhz
Athlon64 4800X2 AM2 Brisbane ging bis 3000Mhz
Athlon64 5200X2 EE AM2 Windsor 3150Mhz aber sehr warm
Athlon64 6400X2 AM2 derzeit aktuell

zwischendurch für Server oder Internetmaschine oder die Tochter alle möglichen P3´s, P4´s, Duron´s, Celeron´s (unterdurchschnittlich schlecht)

in Notebooks hatte ich bisher

P2 xxxMhz
P3 xxxMhz
AMD Barton mobil 2500
Pentium M 1,7Ghz
Turion 1,8Ghz
1.83Ghz Core Duo
C2D 2,0Ghz

was ich noch nicht hatte, waren oder sind Sempron, dual Pentium ....


----------



## Overlocked (26. Januar 2008)

Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Intel Pentium 3 -} den habe ich geschliffen und den Die freigelegt... danach war das Schmirgelpapier kaputt und einen zerbrochenen CPU.


----------



## The Doc (26. Januar 2008)

AMD Duron 1000MHz
Intel Pentium 4 3GHz (Prescott)
Intel Pentium D 945 3,2GHz@3,6GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 2GHz@3,5GHz
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ 2,6GHz@3GHz


----------



## schneiderbernd (26. Januar 2008)

Athlon XP 2500,
Athlon 64 3700+
AMD Opteron 165 (verheitzt)
AMD Sempron 1,8Ghz Single Core
AMD Athlon 64 4600+
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
Intel Core 2 Duo Q6700
Intel Core 2 Duo QX6800
Intel Core 2 Duo QX9650 (aktuell)


----------



## CoOl-Oc (26. Januar 2008)

Da muss ich erstmal überlegen:

775er Celeron S420 1,6ghz@3,1@1,328Volt (1,30er VID)
775er Q6600 2,4Ghz@3,7Ghz@1,456Volt (1,3250er VID L733A420)
775er Q6600 2,4Ghz@3,8Ghz@1,392Volt (1,265er VID- L734)
775er E6750 2,6Ghz@3,9Ghz@1,376Volt (1,2875er VID)
775er Q6600 2,4Ghz@3,4Ghz@1,3Volt (1,275er VID)
775er E6750 2,6Ghz@3800@1,456Volt (1,31er VID)
775er 352er Celeron @4800Mhz@1,48Volt
775er E6600 2,4Ghz@3,4Ghz@1,52Volt
775er E6600 2,4Ghz@3,5Ghz@1,55Volt
775er P4EE 3,46@4000Mhz@ 1,75Volt
775er P4 630 3000Mhz@4000Mhz@1,28Volt
478er P4 Prescott @3,8Ghz@1,5Volt
Sockel A Duron 1200@1500Mhz@2Volt
Sockel A Duron 700@ 1400Mhz@2,3Volt


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2008)

Du übertreibst es aber auch Cool-OC  Willkommen im Forum


----------



## CoOl-Oc (26. Januar 2008)

Bin en schraubenverwechsler


----------



## Masselchen (27. Januar 2008)

Intel 8086 ? MHz (hat mein Vater vom Flohmarkt angeschleppt)
Pentium 1 75MHz @ 120MHz
Pentium 4 2,53GHz
Pentium 4 3,2GHz
Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2,5Ghz
Athlon 64 X2 4600+ @ 2,6GHz
Core2Duo E6420 @ 3GHz
Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,8GHz (aktuell)
Core2Duo Q6600 (Bestellt)


----------



## CrSt3r (27. Januar 2008)

An die 386er und 486er erinnere ich mich gar nicht mehr. 
Weiß nicht, welche das waren. Aber danach kamen.

AMD K6-2 350
AMD K6-2 550
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
AMD Opteron 175 (aktuell)

... und nach laaaaaaaanger AMD-Phase, nun mal was anderes in den Startlöchern (liegt im Regal und staubt, aufgrund Ermangelung eines MBs und RAMs, ein) ...

INTEL C2Q Q6600 [G0 ; L741] 

EDIT: Sieht so aus, als ob ein paar mehr Leute den G0,L741 stabil auf 3,6GHz mit 1,4VCore,und sogar mit wesentlich weniger, bekommen ... w00t ... auch testen will.


----------



## Metallica233 (27. Januar 2008)

Intel Pentium Pro 200MHz
Intel Pentium II 400MHz (Laptop)
Intel Pentium III 500Mhz
Intel Pentium IV 1,4Ghz


----------



## DopeLex (27. Januar 2008)

Intel 386SX-16Mhz
AMD Athlon 750 Slot A
AMD Duron 750 (Sockel A)
AMD Duron 800 (Sockel A)
AMD Duron 1000 (Sockel A)
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (Palomino - pretested -Sockel A)
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (Thoroughbred A - Sockel A)

Intel Pentium 4 - 2,4B (Sockel 478)
Intel Pentium 4 - 2,4C HT (Sockel 478)
Intel Pentium M 1400 Mhz
Intel Pentium M 735 (Dothan)
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 (Sockel 775)


----------



## CaSiR-oMaT (27. Januar 2008)

hmm muss da mal überlegn^^
angefangen hats mit nem alten pentium  mit 800mhz oda so
dann kam ein pentium 4 mit 2,6 ghz dann ein pentium 4 mit 3 ghz un im mom werkelt ein x2 4200+ in der kiste^^
ich weiß es is anfang des jahres aba ich als schüler habe nich so viel ohle d.h. en neuer kommt also erst ende des jahres dann entweder en phenom oda en Q... ka was fü einer von intel 
muss mal gucken auf jeden fall ne 4Kern Cpu


----------



## elite-kampfsau (27. Januar 2008)

Pentium 266Mhz
AMD 900Mhz (Monsterkühler drauf ...)
Athlon XP 2800+
Intel E4300

MfG
Jens


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (30. Januar 2008)

irgendwelche in uralten ibm dosen weiss nimmer was des für welche waren ich mein ichw ar 4 jahre als ich meinen ersten pc bekommen habe
motorola in nem apple
dann nen intel in nem apple
dann nen amd athlon irgendwas mit 1 ghz (den hab ich gegrillt weil ich vergessen hab n kühler drauf zu tuhen^^)
dann nen pentium D 805+
und im 2. rechner hab ich nen pentium 3
und ich hab noch n apple wobei ich da nicht wiess was da drinne is
und nen amd k7 hab ich hier noch rumliegen


----------



## rehacomp (3. Februar 2008)

Hmm, da wären:
Atari 1024STE CPU???
AMD 386 DX40
AMD 486 DX2 66
AMD 486 DX2 80
AMD 5x86 P75 (133MHz)
INTEL P1 100
Cyrix 6x86 P166+
AMD K6-2 300
AMD K6-3 400
Intel PIII 700, 900
AMD Athlon 700, 1000, 1400
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ OC 2600+, XP-M 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+, 3200+, Opteron 144
AMD Opteron 854 2x
AMD Opteron 885 2x (aktuell)

In meiner Sammlung befinden sich derzeit von mit nicht benutzte CPUs:
AMD 8088, 188, 186, 286, K6-200, K6-2 500, K7-500
INTEL 387 DX (mathemathischer coprozessor)
INTEL P200 MNX, PII 233, PII 350

Da fehlen bestimmt noch einige, an die ich mich nicht mehr so erinnern kann.


----------



## PCTom (3. Februar 2008)

-Amiga 500+ 
-P2 333 MHz
-P3 1000 MHz
-Athlon XP 2600+
-Athlon XP 3200+ 
-E6700
-E6850 
-Q6600 kleines Update 
Waren nicht viele ich weiss hatte meine Rechner immer lange in betrieb ,den 3200+ nutz ich auch noch als Officerechner u.s.w. aber dafür war der Leistungssprung immer deutlich zu spüren


----------



## sockednc (4. Februar 2008)

Uff...

286
386
486
Intel 200 MHz
Intel 500 MHz
AMD Duron 800 MHz
AMD Duron 1200 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
AMD Athlon 64 3400+ So 754
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ So AM2
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ So AM2
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ So AM2 Update auf X2 6000+ EE erfolgte am 10.02.08
und jetzt folgt Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 So 775

Den AMD Duron 1200 MHz und der AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ habe ich noch bei mir. LoL, Will sie jemand kaufen?


----------



## sockednc (4. Februar 2008)

Masselchen schrieb:


> Intel 8086 ? MHz (hat mein Vater vom Flohmarkt angeschleppt)
> Pentium 1 75MHz @ 120MHz
> Pentium 4 2,53GHz
> Pentium 4 3,2GHz
> ...


 
Wat...Du hast Dir jetzt noch einen bestellt?!?!
LoL...warum wartest Du nicht noch 4 Wochen, dann kannste gleich Q9300 oder Q9450, fast zum selben Preis, bestellen. Is nur gut gemeint


----------



## Maeyae (11. Februar 2008)

sockednc schrieb:


> Wat...Du hast Dir jetzt noch einen bestellt?!?!
> LoL...warum wartest Du nicht noch 4 Wochen, dann kannste gleich Q9300 oder Q9450, fast zum selben Preis, bestellen. Is nur gut gemeint



Vielleicht weil die Multis der neuen bezahlbaren Quads einfach Mist sind und die Leistungssteigerung mit grob 5% bei selbem Takt nicht wirklich zieht. Meine Meinung.


----------



## sockednc (11. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich seh das etwas anders.

Ein Q6600 bei 3GHz ist langsamer als ein Q9450 mit 3GHz. Ich sag nur zwei Wörter: Cache & Wärme.


----------



## Soulja110 (11. Februar 2008)

sockednc schrieb:


> Naja, ich seh das etwas anders.
> 
> Ein Q6600 bei 3GHz ist langsamer als ein Q9450 mit 3GHz. Ich sag nur zwei Wörter: Cache & Wärme.



Stimmt, wäre für mich auch ein guter Grund zu warten. Allerdings bringts der Q93 in meinen Augen nicht und der Q9450 wird anfangs doch noch spürbar teurer sein. 

Aber egal -->


----------



## OMD (11. Februar 2008)

bei mir fing es an mit nen 

intel 486 100mhz
intel pentium 1 200mhz
intel pentium 2 350mhz
amd k6-3 450mhz
amd athlon +1600 (2mal) 
amd athlon +1700
amd athlon +2500
amd athlon 64 +3200
amd athlon 64 +4000 (war nen spontan kauf brauchte was neues zum spielen)
intel celeron d 336 (übergangslösung um das neue system zu testen ob alles funzt, während auf den q9450 gewartet wird  )
intel core2quad q9450 (bestellt)

und ab dem k6-3 hab ich noch alle hier


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2008)

genutzt hab ich
??? 80286
intel pentium II 350 (@392)
intel pentium III 600 (katmai. lebensdauer: eine woche @600, 0sekunden@erhöhter vcore. zurück zu oben)
amd athlon 1000
intel pentium IV 2,6 (ht/northwood c)
intel pentium IV 3,4 extreme edition (galatin, seit einiger zeit @3,8)

pII350&pIV2,6 leben bei meinen eltern weiter, der rest ist noch lauffähig. (der thunderbird hat zur zeit aber kein lauffähiges betriebssystem)

mitlerweile haben sich hier zusätzlich ein pentium 166, ein pentium mmx 233 und 2 durons angesammelt. (hab aber nur ein so7 und nur ein soA bord, letzteres wird vom athlon belegt)


----------



## Atosch (12. Februar 2008)

also 
386
486 dx 2/66
486 dx 4/100
Pentium 90 (glaube ich)
PII 400
AMD 2500+ xp (glaube ich)
AMD 3000+ xp
Amd 64 3500
Amd X2 4400+
Core 2 duo E4400 @ 2,75Ghz


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. Februar 2008)

- intel 386SX; glaub 33MHz (erster rechner in der family) -> cpu ok, aber system zerlegt
- intel 286 20MHz (uraltes Nixdorf Laptop) -> laptop defekt
- pentium mmx 100MHz -> cpu ok, aber system zerlegt
- amd K6-II 233MHz -> cpu ok und in funktionstüchtigem system verbaut
- amd athlon classic 550MHz -> cpu und dazugehöriges sys ok (erster eigener rechner)
- amd athlon thunderbird c 1,4GHz -> cpu ok, system dazu zerlegt
- amd athlon 64 3200+ clawhammer 1MB -> cpu ok und sys läuft
- amd sempron 3000+ -> damit bin ich gerade im internet ^^
- amd athlon xp-m 2800+ -> FSC K7600 notebook (verkauft)
- intel pentium m 1,73GHz -> notebook dient als office-pc 
- intel c2d E6700 ES -> funktioniert, aber ausgebaut
- intel c2e QX6850 ES -> aktuelle gaming cpu
- amd turion x2 TL-56 1,9GHz -> lan-laptop

fast alle cpus (der XP-M 2800+) befinden sich noch in meinen besitz und meistens sind die systeme dazu noch ganz  ich bin halt nen sammler


----------



## hempels_sofa (12. Februar 2008)

mein CPU Werdegang !!!
486SX        25 MHz
Pentium I    166MHz
Pentium III  600MHz
Athlon TB    1200MHz
Athlon XP    1900+
Sempron      3000+
Athlon64      3500+
Core2Duo     E6300


----------



## DrHouse (16. Februar 2008)

Coole Sache, sind ja doch einige AMD-Fans hier unter den Schraubern. Also meine Liste sieht so aus:

Intel P II 333MHz
Intel P 4 3 GHz HT
AMD Athlon 2400+
AMD Athlon 64 3800+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
und nun solls bald ein neuer sein, denke mal erst noch ein DualCore, nächstes Jahr wird dann mal komplett umgestellt mit neuem MB.
Den Intel II hatte ich damals 6 Jahre lang in Betrieb. Ohne Lüfter und rattenleise. Der hat es selbst nach 4 Jahren noch sehr gebracht, obwohl er damals "nur" 128mb RAM hatte. In heutiger Zeit ist ja schon die Produktion eines Prozessors veraltet, nur das Reißbrett kommt da noch mit


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (16. Februar 2008)

-AMD Athlon 1000
-AMD Athlon XP1800+
-AMD Athlon XP2400+
-AMD Athlon XP3000+
-Intel Core 2Duo E6850


----------



## xpfreddy (17. Februar 2008)

Intel Pentium MMX 233 MHz @ 300 MHz 
AMD K6 -III 400 MHz
Intel Celeron 900 MHz @ 1,32 GHz
AMD Sempron 2200+ 1,5 GHz @ 2,2 GHz
AMD Athlon XP 2700+ (Thoroughbred) 2,1 GHz @ 2,4 GHz
AMD Sempron (sockel AM2) 3600+ Manila 2 GHz @ 1,25 V semi-passiv
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ EE Windsor 2,66 GHz -OC geht nicht  

Leider geht der Windsor nicht über 2,85 Ghz. Entweder sind ihm 1,39 Volt zu wenig, oder das Board macht schlapp. Wem soll man heute noch vertrauen -Speedfan oder Coretemp ?


----------



## C2DOwner (17. Februar 2008)

Da mach ich doch auch mit:

Intel 80486SX 33MHz (1994)
Intel Pentium 133MHz (1996)
Intel Pentium II 333MHz (1998) 
Intel P4 Northwood 2,66 GHz (2002)
Intel Core2 Duo E4400 2,0 GHz (2007)
Intel Core2 Duo E6600 2,4 GHz (2007)

Ist schon der Wahnsinn, wie fast schon exponenziell die Rechenleistung in den Letzten Jahren gestiegen ist. Mein grösster Schritt war 2002-2007. Mich traf fast der Schlag, als ich sah, was für ne extreme Rechenleistung der E4400 gegenüber meinem P4 hatte und dabei weniger Strom brauchte
und weniger WVL produzierte. Der P4 hatte für Superpi 1M (OC to 3.2GHz) ca. 139s (E4400 @ 3GHZ ca. 22s). Das entspricht der mehr als 6-fachen Leistung. Der E6600 @ 4GHz ist sogar 9 mal so schnell wie der übertaktete Northwood. Wahnsinn....


----------



## HowDee (18. Februar 2008)

Dito 
Mein CPU- Werdegang

- 8086 (10mhz)
- 386 DX 25
- Pentium 100
- Cyrix 6x86 PR200+ (kleine Kochplatte *g*)
- AMD K6-2 300 @ 450
- Intel Celeron 433 @540
- AMD Athlon 900
- AMD Athlon 1000
- AMD Athlon 2600+
- AMD64 3200+ 
- Intel C2D E6300 (wobei ich grad noch auf die CPU warte  )


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Februar 2008)

Pentium II(im Passivbetrieb! damals ging das mit guter Gehäuse lüftung noch..)
Athlon XP 3000+(166)
...hoffe dann bald  nen Phenom .sparen.. solange wart ich noch..


----------



## revenge1809 (21. Februar 2008)

Atari ST1024
386 SX 33
Pentium 100
Pentium 133
AMD K6 166
AMD K6 333
AMD K6-2 500
Duron 800
Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon XP 2700+
Core2Duo 4400

Ich glaube das wars bei mir.


----------



## shorty71 (21. Februar 2008)

Also nun ich:
Pentium III
Pentium IV 530
C2D 6400@2800 MHz
C2D 6600@3400 MHz
C2Q 6600@3600MHz (aktuelle CPU)


----------



## Willy Thunder (24. Februar 2008)

Bin noch nicht so lange Dabei.

1. Intel Pentium 4 (3Ghz Northwood Sockel 478) @ 3.8 Ghz
2. Intel Centrino 1.6 Ghz (Laptop)
3. Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 3.9 Ghz
4. AMD Athlon X2 4000+ EE (Server)
5. Core 2 Duo E7200 (Laptop)
3. Core 2 Quad 6600 @ 3.6 Ghz


----------



## esqe (24. Februar 2008)

Pentium 4 2Ghz A
Pentium 4 3Ghz E
Pentium 4 3.2Ghz E
Pentium 4 630
Xeon X3220

Zum warmwerden hatte ich nen Cyrix 6x86 P120. Seit 2002 mit jeder Ausgabe der PCGH dabei. Noch nie ein Treiberproblem (gruss an die AMD-Gemeinde).


----------



## Danger23 (26. Februar 2008)

Also dann fang ich mal an:

1. AMD DX2 66 Mhz
2. Intel DX4 100 Mhz
3. AMD K6 2 350 Mhz
4. Intel Celeron 600 Mhz
5. AMD Duron 1200 Mhz
6. AMD Athlon 1400 Mhz Slot A
7. AMD Sempron 2400+ 1667 Mhz (im Office Rechner eines Freundes noch in Betrieb)
7. Intel Pentium D 3000 Mhz (noch in Verwendung bei meinen Eltern)
8. AMD Athlon 64 6000+ 3150 Mhz (noch in Verwendung)


----------



## SeLecT (26. Februar 2008)

Hmm, mal sehen, ob ich sie zusammen bekomme:

Pentium Celeron II
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Duron 1800Mhz
AMD XP-M 2600+ IQYHA
Intel Pentium M 730
Intel Celeron M xxx
Intel Pentium M 740
Intel Pentium M 750
Intel C2D E6600 ES A0
Intel C2D E6600 ES A1
AMD 64 3700+
AMD X2 3800+ EE (939)
AMD X2 4000+ (AM2)
Intel Pentium E2140
Intel C2D E6600
Intel C2D E6850
Intel C2Q 9200 ES
Intel C2D E6300
Intel C2D E6850
Intel C2D E8500
AMD X2 BE-2400


Das sollten sie ungefähr gewesen sein. Die Reihenfolge sollte auch stimmen...


----------



## holzkreuz (27. Februar 2008)

Naja nicht viele:

Pentium 3 700Mhz Slot 1 
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ Server 1
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Server 2
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 (momentane CPU)

Joa


----------



## snappz (27. Februar 2008)

Intel Pentium II 400 MHz (keine Ahnung was das für ein Sockel ist damals kannte ich mich noch nicht besonders mit PCs aus)

Intel Pentium IV Prescott 2.8 GHz (Sockel 478)

AMD Athlon X2 4200+ EE (Sockel AM2)


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Februar 2008)

Intel Pentium I 150 Mhz
Intel Pentium III 667 Mhz
Amd Athlon 64 3000+ @1800 Mhz
Amd Athlon 64 4000+ @2400 Mhz
Amd Athlon 64 x2 4200+ @2550 Mhz [alle amds auf s 939]
beim aktuellen 4200er geht noch was,
der is zur zeit undervoltet um 0.075 v


----------



## drufnuf (8. März 2008)

hier mal meine CPU-Historie:

Pentium II 233MHZ
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+

und neuerdings wieder bei Intel: C2D E8400


----------



## h!ghn00b (9. März 2008)

irgend so einen 266er
Amd Duron 1Ghz
Amd Athlon 1800+
und Amd Athlon 64 x2 4400+


----------



## Aslinger (9. März 2008)

Socket A History:

Athlon 1000 B
Athlon XP 1800 Palomino
Athlon XP 2100 Palomino
Athlon XP 2800 Barton
Athlon XP-M 2500
Athlon XP-M 2600
Athlon XP-M 2600 welcher bei gleichem Takt genau 0.10V weniger braucht als mein vorheriger 2600er.


----------



## Brzeczek (10. März 2008)

Intel Pentium 
Intel Pentium 3 500 Mhz
AMD Duron 1000 mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2500+@3300+
AMD Athlon 64 3500+@2695 mhz
AMD Athlon X2 3800+@2800 Mhz


----------



## killer89 (10. März 2008)

PIII 800Mhz bis Anfang 2006
AMD X2 4200+ seit Anfang 2006

Ich kann nur sagen: Was für ein Leistungssprung und was für eine Umstellung von Win98 auf XP 

Ende diesen Jahres gibts wahrscheinlich ne komplette Aufrüstung


----------



## Onkel_Dithmeyer (11. März 2008)

weiß leider nich, welcher in meinem Atari drinnen war!
P2 400
Duron 800
P3? 800Mhz
Duron 1000
Athlon 1600+
Athlon 2000+
Athlon 2400+
Athlon X2 6000+ EE

Hab hier auch noch mehr rumschwirren, aber den Kram hab ich nie voll genutzt!


----------



## storf (11. März 2008)

Intel Celeron 700 (2000-2003)
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (2003-2006)
AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (2006-2008)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 (sei Feb. 2008)

Der Intel 386 und der Intel Pentium 100 davor steckten in PCs die offiziel nicht meine waren, daher zähl ich die nicht mit


----------



## Sansbane (12. März 2008)

intel pentium II 350mhz
amd thunderbird 1ghz
amd thunderbird 1,3ghz
amd 2800+
amd x2 5200+


----------



## Buzzz (12. März 2008)

AMD Athlon XP 2000 (A)
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (754)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ (939)
AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (939)


----------



## rxamax (12. März 2008)

Mit irgendeinem Intel Ding mit 333mhz hat alles einmal angefangen. Danach ein AMD 64 3000+ der aber vor 2 Monaten bei meiner Schwester werkelt. Aktuell ist ein Q6600 verbaut. Meine nächste CPU wird aber wieder eine AMD CPU werden.


----------



## xQlusive (14. März 2008)

so dann will ich mal so schreiben was ich alles hatte.... ( schreib gleich mal grakas dazu)

1. Cpu: Intel 486 SX 25 / Graka: kA mehr sry^^ RIP: glaube das war 95 als der in rente ging
2. Pentium 2 MMX 233MHZ / Graka: Ati rage 128 (RIP: steht hier noch immer aber bissel aufgestockt.... 768mb am ram und ne geforce 2 Mx-400 auf PCI)
3. Pentium 2 MMX 233MHZ / Graka Tnt 2 RIP: verschollen...
4. Pentium 3 500 MHZ/ Graka Ati ALL-in Wonder 3D Rage Pro RIP: nein er lebt auch noch =D
5. Amd K6/III 533MHZ/  Graka: Geforce 2 MX-400 RIP: Der ist auch noch am leben..
6. Pentium 4(Celeron) 2GHZ / Graka: Geforce 4 Mx-400 .... Rip: er lebt...
7. AMD 64 3200+ (Clawhammer) 1gig ram Graka: Saphire 9600xt-4 upgrade: His 1650 pro ICEQ II RIP: er lebt und arbeitet^^
8. C2D e4500 / graka: Asus EAH 3850 TOP (512mb) RIP: der aktuellste.. bis der wegkommt dauert es noch bissel...

wie man sieht habe ich hier noch jede menge hardware "müll" rumstehen, von denen ich mich nicht trennen werde/will =D


----------



## hafi020493 (15. März 2008)

Meine CPUs waren:
1. 486DX 66
2. A XP 1800+
3. Sempron 2400+
4. C2D E6600 @ 3GHz Gleichzeitig auch noch: A XP 1800+ @ 2400+, P2 333, P3 500 (Slot1), P3 866 (Socket 370)


----------



## AlterKadaver (16. März 2008)

1. AMD Athlon XP 2400+

2. Intel Core2Duo E6400

- kleine aber feine Liste x) -


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (17. März 2008)

Intel 133mhz
AMD 350mhz
AMD Duron 800mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Intel Pentium 4 630
Intel Pentium D 820
Intel Pentium D 945
Intel Core2Duo E4300
Intel Core2Quad Q6600

Ich seh jetzt erstmal wieviele CPU's ich bisher mit meinen 15 Jahren hatte^^


----------



## KvD (17. März 2008)

- nen 286
- nen 486-
- Intel Pentium 3 500
- AMD Athlon Xp 1800+
- AMD Duron 1800+
- AMD Athlon XP 2500+
- AMD Athlon XP 3200+
- Intel Pentium D805
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
- Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6420
- Nochmal Intel Pentium D805
- Celeron D326
- Celeron D336


----------



## ROSEbud (17. März 2008)

-Cyrix PR200+ 150 MHz
-Inte Pentium 2 400 MHz
-AMD Duron 1300MHz
-AMD Athlon XP 1700+
-AMD Sempron 2200+
-AMD Opteron 140 @ 2,6GHz
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ @ 2,4GHz


----------



## Speed-E (17. März 2008)

- 68000 (Amiga 500) / 7 MHz
- 68020 (Amiga 1200) / 14 MHz
- 80386 DX / 25MHz
- 80486 DX2 / 50MHz
- 80486 DX4 / 100MHz
- Pentium 133 
- AMD K6-2 300 @ 333
- AMD K6-3 400 @ 450 (abgeraucht)
- AMD K6-2+ 550
- AMD Athlon 900 @ 1010 MHz (ist später bei  OC abgeraucht)
- AMD Athlon 1000 @ 1100MHz
- AMD Athlon 2200+ (den hat es inkl. dem MoBo zersetzt)
- AMD Athlon XP 2500+ @ 2300MHz , 1,725v
- AMD X2 4400+ @ 2850MHz , 1,59v (mein DFI Lanparty DR Expert ist abgeraucht und hat ihn  mitgenommen )
- AMD X2 4400+ @ 2630MHz ,1,39v (mehr war nicht raus zuholen)
- Intel C2Q 6600 G0 @ 3600 MHz 1,416v (aktuell)


----------



## DerZeitgeist (17. März 2008)

386
486
P133
dann ein paar notebook´s ovn ibm und toshiba (arbeitsmittel)
P4 1800
AMD Athlon 3400+ 
Intel C2D 6750 (Zweitsystem)
Intel C2Q 9450 (warte drauf)


----------



## Genius637 (17. März 2008)

hmmm
1. Intel CPU glaube der Pentium I
2. AMD Athlon 64 3200+ S754
3. AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ SAM2
4. Bald wahrscheinlich ein Intel Q9450 oder E8400


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. März 2008)

Also:
486 66Mhz          (leb noch immer)
AMD Athlon 1000 Thunderbird (verkauft)
AMD Athlon 700 (tot ??)
AMD Athlon XP 2000 (CPU Lüfter hat sich gelöst drum TOT) 
AMD Athlon XP 2200 (verkauft)
AMD Athlon 64 3700 (verkauft)
Pentium3 330Mhz (lebt noch)

AMD Athlon X2 6000 (Aktuell)
Intel E2140 @2900 Mhz 1,34V (Aktuell)
Intel Celeron M Prozessor 410 1.46Mhz (Notebook)


----------



## kuttis (19. März 2008)

Dann Reihe ich mich mal ein
-C64
-Amiga 500
(Eine lange Konsolenphase  )
-cyrix 6x86 mx 200 und Zeitgleich Pentium 100
-AMD k6 350 (Beim zusammenbau hab ich mein erstes MB zerschossen)
-AMD K7 800
-AMD Duron 1600Mhz (Der lebt sogar noch)
-AMD 3000+ 
-AMD 3800+ 
-AMD 3800 X2
-Intel Q6600 (Meine aktuelle Heizung)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. März 2008)

Ach je, die Jahreszahlen weiß ich aber nicht mehr.

Pentium 1 (90MHz)
Pentium 3 (900MHz)
Pentium 4 (1800MHz)
Pentium 4 HT (2800MHz) - _immer noch im Sekundärsystem_
Core 2 Duo E6420 (2x3200MHz) - _im Primärsystem_


----------



## blueman (24. März 2008)

Also:

1: P4 1,6 GHZ
2: P4: 2,66 GHZ
3: P4 2,8 GHZ
4: Core2DUo E6600 2,4 GHZ

P4 Freak


----------



## i!!m@tic (24. März 2008)

1. 286 IBM
2. 386 Schneider
3. Pentium I 100 Mhz
4. Pentium III 333 Mhz
5. Pentium III 866 Mhz
6. Amd Duron 1333 Mhz
7. Amd Athlon XP 2,4 Ghz
8. Amd Athlon 64 3000+
7. Amd Opteron 144
8. Intel Centrino 1,86 Ghz
9. Amd Athlon X² 3800+


----------



## Dolceman (25. März 2008)

1. 486 IBM 
2. AMD 1000 Mhz ( verkauft )
3. AMD Ahtlon 3000+( läuft immer noch als 2 rechner )
4. AMD Ahtlon 64 X2 3800+ ( Aktuell )
5. AMD Ahtlon 64 3800+ ( verkauft )
6. Intel Core Duo E8400 ( Bestellt )


----------



## Philster91 (31. März 2008)

1. Intel Pentium 3 @ 500 MHz
2. AMD Athlon 2600+ @ 2,1 GHz
3. Intel Core2Duo E4300 @ 3,15 GHz


----------



## Silvecio (31. März 2008)

Naja, ob ich das noch lückenlos hinbekomme?

1. C64
2. 386 SX 25Mhz (der erste AMI TBird, der einzigste Komplett-PC bei mir)
3. 486 DX 2 66MHz (der erste Selbstbau)
4. Pentium II 400MHz (wartet auf den Einsatz als Erst-PC meiner Tochter)
5. Pentium III 700MHz
6. Athlon 64 3200+ (S939)
7. Athlon 64 X2 4800 (S939)
der nächste Wunsch: Intel E8400

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. April 2008)

1. Intel Celeron, kp welches Modell mit 700 MHZ
2. AMD Athlon XP 2400+
3. AMD Athlon 64 3500+
4. AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
5. AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-52 (notebook)
6. AMD Phenom X4 9650


----------



## El-Hanfo (13. April 2008)

1. Intel Pentium 2 - irgendein Modell
2. AMD Duron 800Mhz
3. AMD Athlon XP 1800+
4. Intel Core 2 Duo E6600


----------



## exxe (13. April 2008)

Intel Pentium 75
Intel Pentium 133
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (ja das war ne lange zeit, aber für anno 1602 hats gelangt)
AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+ [@3600+]
AMD Phenom 9500

seit dem XP-M kamen dann noch diverse retro systeme dazu, z.B. Asus P2b-ds mit PIII 450 oder n SlotA Athlon mit 800MHz


----------



## uk3k (15. April 2008)

Irgendein 386er mit 33 MHz
Intel Pentium MMX 133 MHz ->erstes Notebook
Intel Pentium II 266 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ 1,6 GHz ->tot, da Kühler verrutscht
AMD Athlon XP 2400+ 2,0 GHz
AMD K6-2 500 MHz ->alter Server
AMD K6-3 800 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 2,0 GHz (auf 1.25 GHz Downclocked) ->aktueller Server
Intel Pentium III 700 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 4000+ 2,4 GHz (2.9 GHz)
AMD Sempron 3200+ 1,8 GHz ->mein Notebook
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,4 GHz (3.33 GHz)

ich weis die Reihenfolge erscheint etwas chaotisch, stimmt aber in etwa überein...je nach dem wie Geld da war/gebraucht wurde...oder Hardware den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## CentaX (15. April 2008)

1. P III 800 MHz
2. P 4  550 3400 MHz
3. C2D E4500 2200 MHz @3000 MHz
Bisher warens nur Intel, auch, weil ich mir die ersten beiden nicht aussuchen konnte 
PS: Noch nen Pentium MMX 233 MHz in nem uralt-Laptop


----------



## Leopardgecko (15. April 2008)

1. AMD K6-II 400MHz
2. AMD K6-III 500MHz
3. AMD Duron 800MHz
4. AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (arbeitet noch bei meinem Neffen im PC)
5. AMD Athlon XP 2400+ (arbeitet noch bei meinem Bruder im PC)
6. AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (arbeitet auch noch bei meinem Bruder im PC)
7. AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (im Notebook, noch immer im Gebrauch)
7. Intel Core2Duo E6400 (liegt in der Ersatzteilschublade)
8. Intel Core2Duo E6700 (werkelt im Ersatz-PC)
9. Intel CoresQuad Q6700 (arbeitet im Haupt-PC)


----------



## Las_Bushus (20. April 2008)

angefangen hat alles mit nem 286 er und 22mhz, das war der erste familien rechner (der wurde dann das ein oder andere mal aufgemozt^^ letzte ausbaustufe war ein pentium mmx mit 240mhz glaube  )
2. war mein erster eigener 486er mit 66mhz 
3. war dann schon ein Intel p2 450mhz
4. war ein AMD athlon 3000+,(dazwischen gabs noch so ne späße wie duron 1200 und duron 1600) der durch einen sempron 3000+ ersetzt wurde, dieser läuft noch 
5. Intel Celeron 500mhz
6. war ein AMD Athlon X2 4600+ EE
7. Intel P3 500 Mhz (in nem notebook) 
8. VIA C3 1ghz (gabs mit defektem mini-itx board geschenkt. wurde repariert und läuft seit dem  )
9. Core 2 Duo T7200 
10. AMD Phenom X4 9850 BE


----------



## Robär (20. April 2008)

1. Intel 486DX2 33 MHz
2. Intel Pentium MMX 166 MHz
3. AMD K7 500 MHz
4. AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1400 Mhz
5. AMD Athlon 2400+
6. AMD 64 3200+ @ 2,7 GHz
7. AMD 64 X2 3800+ @ 2,5 GHz (mein Liebling)
8. Core 2 Duo E4300


----------



## devon (20. April 2008)

0. Intel 486 30Mhz oder so
1. Intel 266Mhz MMX glaub          irgendwo hier war noch ein laptop (riesig)
2. Intel 400Mhz P2 oder auch MMX
3. AMD Athlon XP 2200+
4. AMD Athlon XP 2600+
5. Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
6. Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
7. Intel Core 2 Duo T7250
8. Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600


----------



## 2000Miles (21. April 2008)

AMD 450Mhz, Duron 1300, Athlon XP 2000+, jetzt AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (22. April 2008)

also das sind die, an die ich mich erinnern kann:

Pentium I ~166 MHz
Athlon XP 2000+
P4 HTT 2,8 Ghz
P4 HTT 3 Ghz
Ahtlon 64 X2 4200+
Athlon 64 X2 6000+


----------



## Fifadoc (22. April 2008)

Desktop:
1. Intel Pentium 75 Mhz
2. Intel Pentium 166 Mhz
3. Intel Celeron 400@450Mhz
4. AMD Duron 800 Mhz
5. AMD Athlon 1200
6. AMD Athlon 1800+
7. AMD Athlon 2400+
8. Intel Pentium D805
9. Intel Core2Duo E6750

Plätze 6-9 sind sogar alle noch in Betrieb 

:
Notebook:
1. Intel Pentium4 2,8Ghz HT
2. Intel Core2Duo T7300


----------



## JackBen (6. Juni 2008)

*1*. Pentium3 600Mhz *@* 800Mhz

*2*. Celeron Willamette 1700Mhz *@* 2100Mhz

*3*. Celeron Tualatin 1100Mhz *@* 1540Mhz

*4*. AthlonXP Palamino 1800+ *@* 1700Mhz Real (ca. 2000+)

*5*. AthlonXP T-Bred B 1700+ *@* 2000Mhz Real (entspricht 2400+)

*6*. AthlonXP Barton 2500+ *@* 2083Mhz Real ( entspricht 2800+)

*7*. AthlonXP Barton-M 2500+ *@* 2500Mhz Real (entspricht 3800+)

*8*. Athlon64 Venice 3000+ *@* 2600Mhz Real (entspricht 4400+)

*9*. Opteron170 Denmark 2x2000Mhz *@* 2x2500Mhz

*10*. Opteron170 Denmark 2x2000Mhz *@* 2x2880Mhz (-> nicht ausgelotet)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Juni 2008)

Also Das sind net grad viele gewesen.
Intel Pentium 8086 
Intel Pentium MMX 166
AMD Duron 1600 
AMD Athlon XP 2400+ @ 2200 Mhz
AMD Sempron 3000+ @ 2 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E 8400 @ 3,4 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E 8600 @ 4 GHz
Intel Core i7 930 @ 3,8 - 4 GHz
So das wars


----------



## Mr_Duese (6. Juni 2008)

1: Pentium 2 MMX @ 350Mhz (2ter Aldirechner glaub ich)
2: AMD Athlon XP 2000+
3: AMD Athlon A64 3000+ @ 2,5Ghz
4: "Pentium" DualCore E2180 @ 3Ghz
5: E8400 geplant (Wunschdenken )


----------



## killer89 (7. Juni 2008)

*update* 
zum PIII 866Mhz, AMD X2 4200+ kommen hinzu:
AMD 486
PI 166
diverse PII
AMD 3500+

MfG


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (7. Juni 2008)

1. AMD K6/3              400Mhz
2. Intel Celeron D 347 3.06Ghz
3. Intel C2D E4500     2.2Ghz
4. AMD XP 2400+  

Ist jetzt so geordnet wie ich sie bekommen hab, der AMD fühlt sich im 2.PC wohl


----------



## M. Polle (7. Juni 2008)

1. AMD Athlon XP 2800+ S.A
2. AMD Athlon 64 3400+ S. 754
3. AMD Opteron 144 S. 939
4. AMD A64 X2 3800+ S. 939


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juni 2008)

Pentium 3 800MHz
Celeron D 347 3.06Ghz
Athlon XP 3000+ mit Barton Kern
Intel Core 2 Duo (conroe) E6600 @3,15
mal sehen was noch kommt


----------



## Potman (8. Juni 2008)

1: Pentium 166mhz
2: PIII 1Ghz
3: Athlon XP 2000+
4: Athlon XP 2500+
5: Athlon 64 3000+
6: Athlon 64 X2 4800+
7: Athlon 64 X2 6000+ EE


----------



## Ecle (9. Juni 2008)

Intel 80286
Intel Pentium III
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Intel C2D E8400


----------



## Worm (9. Juni 2008)

- AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (war nicht direkt meiner, der war in dem PC 
                                 meines Vaters, aber ich hab den Prozzi schon sehr genutzt)

- Intel Pentium (altes Laptop von 1996. Das Läppi hab ich von nem           
                      Freund gekauft)

- Intel Pentium III (alter Server)

- Intel Pentium II (alter PC, den ich von nem bekannten bekommen hab)

- Intel Core Duo T2050 (Mein jetztiges Laptop. Das war mein erster     
                                 RICHTIGER und NEUER PC. ^^ Hab den seit November 2006)

- Intel Celeron D 347 (Wollt mir im Januar 2008 nen sehr günstigen PC zusammenstellen, damit Wolfenstein: ET      
                              normal Funktioniert, außerdem wollte ich noch meine Geforce FX 5200  
                              weiterverwenden... War damals ein Fehlkauf. Hab das Mainboard und den Prozessor 
                              meinem Vater für 50 verkauft ^^)

- AMD Phenom X4 9750 (Ist in meinem neuen PC)


----------



## y33H@ (9. Juni 2008)

Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon XP 2500+
Athlon 64 3000+
Athlon 64 4000+
Intel C2D E4300
Intel C2D E6300

Aktuell: Intel C2D E8200 und Xeon X3210.

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juni 2008)

Ich kann ja diese Leute mit dem "und" nicht leiden. Wer hat denn schon zwei "aktuelle" CPUs. 

*update*

Aktuell: Intel C2D E6420 und E2180


----------



## y33H@ (9. Juni 2008)

*@ <--@ndré-->*

Besitzen ungleich eingebaut  Der Xeon kommt nur zum Benchen rein, ich idle eh meist bei 1,0 GHz und unter 0,8v.

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juni 2008)

Okey, bei mir sind beide eingebaut (siehe Signatur).

Aber ich hab heute nochmal mein altes Laptop rausgekramt. Pentium 2 266MHz, 16MB RAM und 10GB HDD. Ein Monster.


----------



## myvendetta (9. Juni 2008)

pentium I 66mhz
pentium I 100mhz
pentium I 133mhz
amd thunderbird 1000mhz
amd athlon xp 3200+
amd athlon xp 3800+
intel pentium 4 540 3200mhz
intel core2duo e4300 1,8ghz
intel core2duo e6400 2,13 ghz

... to be continued


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Juni 2008)

Cyrix 6x86MX PR166+ - 133 MHz
AMD K6-II - 350 MHz
AMD Athlon Thunderbird - 1000 MHz (mann, war ich stolz  )
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Intel Pentium M 740 - 1,74 GHz
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 - 2,4 GHz


----------



## FileMakerDE (10. Juni 2008)

Also:

i80286 -> 16 MHz
i80386SX -> 25 oder 33 MHz (Gott is das lange her)
i80486DX -> 50 MHz
i80486DX2 -> 66 MHz

Intel Pentium II 400 MHz 

AMD K6-II 350 MHz @ 450 MHz
AMD K6-III 400 MHz @ 500 MHz

Intel Pentium III 1000 MHz

AMD Athlon 1000 MHz @ OC
AMD Athlon 1333 MHz

AMD Athlon XP 1600+ / 2000+ / 2400+ / 3000+ (alle OC)

AMD Athlon 64 (S939) 3800+
AMD Athlon 64 (S939) 4200+
AMD Athlon 64 (S939) X2 4200+ @ DFI LanParty @ Wasserschaden 

Intel e4200 / e6600 / e6750 / e8200 (aktuell)

Ich hab aber auch ein paar vergessen!


----------



## Ecle (10. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mein ganz alten vergessen 

* AMD N80L286-16/S mit 16Mhz von 1982

Hier im Retro Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ie-retro-hardwarekomponenten-7.html#post79496


----------



## Taigao (10. Juni 2008)

Also dann mal meine Liste : 
Intel:
Pentium 2 - 266 MHz

Pentium 3 - 900 MHz

Pentium 4 - 1800 MHz  ( 533 FSB )

Pentium 4 - 2400 MHz  ( 533 FSB )

Pentium 4 - 2600 MHz  ( 800 FSB )

Q6600 - 4 * 2400 MHz

AMD :
AMD Sempron 2400 +

AMD Athlon 3800 + 

AMD Athlon 64 4400 + X2

AMD Athlon 64 5000 + X2

Alles Ohne Gewähr da aussem Kopp fehlen auch noch 2 oder so nur da fällt mir die Bezeichnung nicht für ein 8)

Gruß euer Taigao


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> VIA Cyrix?? - 133 MHz
> AMD K6-II - 350 MHz
> AMD Athlon Thunderbird - 1000 MHz (mann, war ich stolz  )
> AMD Athlon 64 3000+
> ...


Der cyrix war von ibm


----------



## Masterwana (10. Juni 2008)

1. Celeron 400MHz
2. AMD XP 2600+ @ 2700+ (aktuell, dank Nvidia 6200 Crysis tauglich )
3. Intel C2D 8400 (wird noch bestellt)


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der cyrix war von ibm



Stimmt nicht ganz. Die Firma selbst hieß Cyrix und der Prozessor nannte sich 6x86MX als Modell PR166+.

Laut Wikipedia wurden Cyrix Prozessoren, welche von IBM produziert, jedoch unter anderem Namen verkauft, sehr bekannt.

Ich hoffe das stimmt 

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## MESeidel (13. Juni 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz. Die Firma selbst hieß Cyrix und der Prozessor nannte sich 6x86MX als Modell PR166+.



richtig

Cyrix 6x86MX PR166+




SilentKilla schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia wurden Cyrix Prozessoren, welche von IBM produziert, jedoch unter anderem Namen verkauft, sehr bekannt.
> 
> Ich hoffe das stimmt
> 
> ...



Cyrix war eine Fabless Company.
Wie nVidia oder ATi (vor dem Kauf).
Bedeutet sie haben die Chips designed aber nicht gefertigt.

IBM war einer der Fertiger (wie TSMC für nVidia und ATi Chips), nicht aber der Einzige!
Wenn auch sicher die meisten Cyrix CPUs von IBM kamen.

Die von IBM hatten ein großes IBM Logo.
Während die anderen ein großes Cyrix Logo hatten (so einen hab ich noch^^).



Bekannt waren Cyrix Prozessoren weil sie oft schneller waren als gleich getaktete Pentium.
Deshalb auch das Performance Rating (133 MHz = PR166+ = Pentium 166 in der Theorie).
Außerdem ließen sich die Cyrix CPUs gut übertakten (für damalige Verhältnisse).

Als Nachteil lässt sich nennen, dass sie nicht auf jedem Mainboard liefen.
Die Mainboards basierten ja auf der Intel Plattform.
Cyrix hatte keinen eigenen Sockel wie AMD.


----------



## esqe (14. Juni 2008)

Den 166+ hatte ich (IBM), auf einem Redfox(?)-Board, Firma schon zehn Jahe pleite...
Tomb Raider 1 und Forsaken mit einer ATI mach64 (2mbyte) spielbar, mehr weiss ich heut nicht mehr... Aber immer stabil, an diesem Ziel orientiere ich mich noch heute...


----------



## da_Fiesel (14. Juni 2008)

also dann geb ich auch mal meine CPU's dazu

Intel Pentium II 200 Mhz ( weis ich nich mehr genau wann das war..ich lguab dda war ich so 10 odda 11(bin heut 17))
Intel Pentium III 500 Mhz (Jahr 2004-2006)
AMD Athlon 3200+ (Januar 06 bis Mai 06)
AMD Athlon 4000+ (Mai 06 bis August 07)
AMD Athlon X2 4200+ (August 07 bis Januar 08)
Intel Core2Duo E6550 (Janaur 08 bis Mai 08 )
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 (Mai 08 bis jetzt un noch viel länger )


----------



## olsystems (15. Juni 2008)

Bei mir kam als erstes ein 

Intel Pentium 4 2400MHz (S.478)
Intel Pentium 4 3000MHz (S.775)
Intel Core 2 Duo 2660MHz

Geplant Q9450 in den nächsten Monaten!

LG
olsystems


----------



## RedBrain (15. Juni 2008)

Intel Pentium 1 mit 100 auf sockel 7(nicht aktuell)
Intel Pentium 1 mit 166Mhz (aktuell)
Intel Celeron mit 333Mhz auf SLOT 1(ist in board drinne und liegt verpackt in mein regal)
Intel Pentium 2 MMX mit 350MHZ auf SLOT 1(noch aktuell auf mein Voodoo Zockerrechner)
Intel Celeron mit 700 Mhz auf Sockel 370 (aktuell für Workstation)

AMD Sempron 2800+ auf Sockel A mit 2,00GHz(Hauptrechner)

greetz
RedBrain


----------



## Creeper17 (15. Juni 2008)

also ich fang dann mal an, auch wenns nicht so viele sind 

Intel Celeron mit 450 MHz (Sockel 370)
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (Sockel A)
AMD Sempron LE-1150 (Sockel AM2)
AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (Sockel 939)


----------



## cccc (15. Juni 2008)

ich hatte auch nicht sehr viele:

Intel irgendein P3 (der jetzt im Keller steht^^)
Intel E6400
Intel q9450

Intelfanboy bin ich aber nicht!


----------



## Dr.Helium (15. Juni 2008)

*Chronologisch:*
Intel 486 *=* 33 MHz (DOS)
AMD K6-2 *=* 500 MHz (Win98SE)
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ *=* 1'917 MHz (98SE, XP)
Intel Pentium M 760 *=* 2'000 MHz (XP)
AMD Athlon XP 2100+ *=* 1'733 MHz (XP)
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ *=* 2'000 MHz (XP)
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140 *=* 2x1,6 GHz (XP)

Der Wechsel von 500 MHz auf den 2600+ war ein absoluter Quantensprung. Mit dem 500 MHz Rechner habe ich Jedi Knight 2 durch gespielt (640x480@min. details@15" röhre ).


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Juni 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> Cyrix 6x86MX PR166+
> 
> ...



Cool, danke für die Infos 

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur einen.

P4 2,4 Ghz, aber bald kommt ein neuer, bin aber auch erst 14.^^


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Juni 2008)

Gerade in letztes Zeit sind einige dazu gekommen

Pentium 66MHz @ Turbo-Taste
Slot 1:
Pentium 2 350 @ 392MHz
Pentium 2 400 @ 535MHz
Pentium 3 450 @ 600MHz
Pentium 3 550 Katmai @ 616MHz
Sockel 370:
Celeron 366 @ 551MHz
Celeron 400 @ 500MHz
Celeron 466 @ 583MHz
Celeron 533
Celeron 533A @896MHz
Pentium 3 550E
Celeron 566 @ 952MHz
Celeron 600 @ 927MHz
Pentium 3 600E @ 800MHz
Pentium 3 600EB
Celeron 633
Celeron 667 @ 1030MHz
Celeron 700 @ 1082MHz
Pentium 3 700
Celeron 733
Pentium 3 733
Pentium 3 750
Celeron 766 @ 1184MHz
Celeron 800 @1066MHz
Pentium 3 800
Celeron 950 @ 1266MHz

Sockel A:
Thunderbird 900 @1250MHz
T-bred 1700+ @ 2100MHz
T-Bred 1800+
Barton 2500+

Sockel 939:
Athlon 64 3500+
Athlon 64 X2 4200+

Sockel 775:
Celeron S420 @ 2600MHz   leider schon Schluss
Pentium E2160 (G0) @ 3780MHz 
C2D E8400 @ 4498MHz

HWBot


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Juni 2008)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Gerade in letztes Zeit sind einige dazu gekommen
> 
> Pentium 66MHz @ Turbo-Taste
> Slot 1:
> ...



WTF?  Bist du Sammler und kaufst die alten Prozis über eBay? 

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Juni 2008)

Die meisten über Ebay. Nur die Sockel 775 und Sockel 939 Cpus waren auch mal länger im Einsatz.


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2008)

Bei mir ist jetzt noch ein PIII mit 500MHz dazu gekommen 

Gruß


----------



## Dae666mon (23. November 2008)

1. C64
2. Amiga 500
3. Amiga 1200
4. 486 DX 40 von AMD
5. P3 800 EB
6. Athlon 64 3400 So 754
7. C2D 6420

der P3 800 und der A64 3400 laufen immer noch.
Dann hab ich noch mehere P1, P2, Ahtlon XP 2400, P4 2,4, P4 2,8, Duron 1000, die mir aus Systemaufrüstungen überlassen wurden.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. November 2008)

A64 3400+ Clawhammer - 754
A64 3000+ Venice - 939
A64 X2 4800+ Toledo - 939
A64 X2 4200+ Irgendwas - AM2(+)

Nächstes: Deneb / Phenom 

Laptop: Turion64 X2 TL-58 - S1
Notfall-PC: Sempron LE-1100 - AM2

Solang Intel für deren Mafiamethoden nicht ordentlich abgestraft wurde, werden sich auch in künftigen Listen nur AMD CPUs finden lassen, obwohl ich gegen VIA auch nix hätte.


----------



## AjS (23. November 2008)

pentium 2 350
amiga 1200
intel pentium 4
amd sempron 3000+


im so einem ganz altem laptop pentium mit 66Mhz


----------



## Fransen (23. November 2008)

Intel Pentium3 @1,2Ghz??
-> befand sich in meinem ersten PC

AMD Turion MT-32 @1,8 Ghz
-> war damals in meinem Notebook, dass mittlerweile weiterverkauft wurde

AMD Athlon 64 5200+X2 @ ~3,0Ghz
-> aktuell in meinem PC und leistet gute Dienste.

Mehr Prozessoren hatte ich noch nicht...
Für die Zukunft steht höchstwahrscheinlich wieder ein AMD ins Haus, der Deneb...^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. November 2008)

Pentium 4 2,4 ghz (fsb 533 Variante)
mein jetziger Core 2 Duo

Mehr hatte ich noch nicht, und das wird (wahrscheinlich) auch noch einige Zeit lang so bleiben.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (23. November 2008)

Intel Pentium 3 - 500 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP  - 1400 Mhz
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ - 2000 Mhz

und im Moment
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ - 2800 Mhz


----------



## roga01 (23. November 2008)

Intel Pentium MMX 200MHz
AMD Sempron 3000 1,8GHz
AMD Athlon 64 3500 2,2GHz
Intel Pentium D 820 2,8GHz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2,7GHz
AMD Phenom X4 9950 2,6GHz


----------



## CentaX (23. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> 1. P III 800 MHz
> 2. P 4  550 3400 MHz
> 3. C2D E4500 2200 MHz @3000 MHz
> Bisher warens nur Intel, auch, weil ich mir die ersten beiden nicht aussuchen konnte
> PS: Noch nen Pentium MMX 233 MHz in nem uralt-Laptop



Update: Seit einigen Monaten schon nen Q6600 @3400 MHz


----------



## w00tification (24. November 2008)

C64-CPU (keine Ahnung mehr von der Kiste, hatte den nur kurz und war damals noch orkgrün hinter den Ohren)
Pentium III EB 800 MHz (Monster ^^)
Pentium 4 Northwood @2,533 GHz
Core 2 Duo E6750 @3,2 GHz 
Core 2 Quad (E0) Q9550 @3,875 bei Standard-Spannung
Core i7-4790K (siehe Signatur)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. November 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Also Das sind net grad viele gewesen.
> Intel Pentium 8086
> Intel Pentium MMX 166
> AMD Duron 1600
> ...



Bei mir is jetz noch ein E8600 @ 4 GHz dazu gekommen


----------



## gettohomie (24. November 2008)

Intel Celeron ------        2 Ghz
intel Pentium 3-----      ...
intel Pentium 4 ----     2x3.06Ghz
intel C2Q Q6600---    4x3,5 GHz danach TOD , Lebte nur ein halbes jahr 
Intel C2d E6750 ---   2x3,6 Ghz und er hält noch


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2008)

Hehe 

Pentium II @ 400 MHz
Pentium IV @ 3.0 GHz
C2D E6600 @ 2.4 GHz

Bin Frischling..


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (24. November 2008)

Boah ist das lange her, ich zähl mal auf. Ich mein ich hab so 1996 angefangen, lasst mich nicht lügen 

1. C64
2. 286
3. 386
4. 486 /DX 66
5. P1 90Mhz
6. P1 133 MMX
QUANTENSPRUNG 
7. Duron 800 Mhz>>>>> dann wegen Max Payne augerüstet
auf einen:
8: Athlon TB 1000 gg
9. Barton 2500
10. A64 3500
11. X2 4200
12. Phenom 9750
13. Mal schauen was es so nach Weihnachten gibt 

edit: Hätt ich mir auch nen schönes Auto von kaufen können.....


----------



## PhilAd (24. November 2008)

80286 <<-- kA was genau
AMD386DX
AMD486DX
Intel Pentium 120
Intel Pentium MMX 166
AMD K6-II 450 <<-- erstes mal OC bis 550MHz über Multi
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1200MHz
AMD AthlonXP 2400+
Intel Pentium 4 Northwood 1.8 @ 2.4GHz
Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 2.8 @ 3.6GHz
Intel Core2Duo E6300 @ 3.0GHz
AMD Phenom X4 9950 BE 140TDP @ 3.0GHz


----------



## Woohoo (24. November 2008)

Denk nach! denk nach! denk nach! da waren....
Intel 80286 16MHz
Intel 80486 DX 33MHz
AMD mit 166MHz genaue Bezeichnung ist mir entfallen 
AMD K6-II 3D 350 MHz 
AMD Athlon K7 700 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Intel Centrino 1.7GHz
und aktuell Q6600@3,2


----------



## Cattivo (24. November 2008)

- Amiga (1989)
- AMD 486 DX40 (1993)
- AMD K6-2 300 (1997)
- AMD Athlon XP 1400+ (2002 bis heute)

Ich bin da immer sehr genügsam und meine CPUs halten meistens recht lange, sodass ich bisher noch nicht wirklich viele gehabt hatte. Meine nächste CPU wird voraussichtlich wieder mindestens 6 Jahre im Rechner verweilen, was natürlich auch finanzielle Vorteile hat


----------



## KrickKrack (24. November 2008)

- Motorola-68000 (Amiga 500) 
- Intel 486 DX-II 66MHz 
- Intel Pentium MMX 166 
- AMD K6-2 400 
- AMD Athlon 1100 
- AMD Athlon XP 3200+ 
- Intel Core2Duo E6400 
- Intel Core2 Duo E6750


----------



## mrwichtel (24. November 2008)

Erster Post im PCGH - Forum 


1. hatte 16 Mhz und mit Turbo Taste 32 Mhz, Turbo hab ich immer ausgemacht wenn Spiele mit zu Fix liefen 
2. Amd k6 400 Mhz
3. Athlon Xp 3000+ @Stock - mein erster eigener Pc
4. Athlon 64 3700+ @ 2,6
5. Athlon 64 x2 4200+ @ 2,6
5.1. Diesen Sommer verkauft (70 €) und gegen ein A 64 3000+ @ 2,3 (8€) getauscht ->samt rest Hardware mein 2. PC
6. Intel q 9450 @ 3,4 Ghz (richtig flottes Ding) Seit Juli 08


----------



## Patty (24. November 2008)

- Es find an mit dem C64, aber was der jetzt für einen CPU hatte...
- Danach kam ein 586er 166Mhz mit Turboknopf, der aber glaube ich ohne Funktion war
- Quantensprung! 1330Mhz Thunderbird
- 2500+ Barton (der Gute )
- 3000+ Venice, brachte aber nicht so das erwartete OC Potential. Hat innerhalb der nächsten Wochen für mich auch seine Schuldigkeit getan, denn
- E8400 (@ 4,5GHZ) wartet schon in der Hardwarekiste

So meine Entwicklung, zwischendurch und nebenbei kamen dann auch mal P2 266Mhz, P3 500Mhz, P3 800MHZ.


----------



## CrazyBanana (25. November 2008)

irgendeinen ca. 10-20MHz
IBM laptop schwarzweißbildschirm cpu ???
Pentium mit 40MHz und Turboknopf
mit 133Mhz mit 166 mit und ohne turbo
Pentium II mit 266Mhz und einen mit 350MHz
Pentium III mit 855MHz
Amd Athlon XP 3200+


----------



## gettohomie (25. November 2008)

habe noch mein Notebook vergessen 

-http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/699-welche-cpus-hattet-ihr-schon-35.html#post346338
-Intel centrino T5450 2x1,7Ghz


----------



## leorphee (26. November 2008)

1. Intel Pentium 250MHz
2. AMD Athlon 1800+ @ 1666MHz
jetzt: AMD Athlon Toledo X2 3800+ 2000MHz @ 2450MHz - 939
der nächste soll erst nächstes Jahr kommen mal sehen was AMD bis dahin zu bieten hat.


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

Intel Pentium 2 (400Mhz)
AMD Athlon 3000+
Intel Q6600

und noch paar Prozis die nur rumliegen, udn der Sempron im 2. Pc

MfG mouse


----------



## jaytech (26. November 2008)

AMD 486 DX2 100 MHz
AMD K6 233 MHz
AMD K6-2 500 MHz
AMD Duron 700 MHz
AMD Thunderbird C 1,33 GHz
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ @ 2600+
AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+
AMD Athlon64 X2 5600+
AMD Phenom 9850BE


----------



## Wolf2660 (26. November 2008)

Oh Oh das ist lang her mal nachdenken,

C64
irgendwas mit 128 war da glaub ich noch
Intel 80286 8,5
Intel 80286 12,5
Intel 80386 33
AMD 486DX2 66 noch vorhanden
Intel Pentium I 90 noch vorhanden
Intel Pentium I 150
Intel Pentium I 200 mit und ohne MMX sind beide noch vorhanden
Intel Pentium I 233 MMX noch vorhanden
AMD K6/2 500
Intel Pentium III 500
AMD K7 700
Intel Pentium D 805 2,66
Intel Pentium D 820 2,8 @ 3,4 mein jetziger

mhh das sollte es gewesen sein

MfG


----------



## maGic (26. November 2008)

intel 486 Dx2-50
Intel 486 Dx2-66 Write Back
Intel 486 DX4-100 ist noch bei mir
P2 233   (abgeraucht durch Voltmod)
P2 300 ECC   (Aus server ausgebaut)
Amd k7-700
Amd xp 1700+
Amd 64  x2 5000+ Black edition
Amd 64 x2 3800+


unter einige cpu die sehr kurz benutzt werden, p3-500, celeron 800@1,12Ghz, 2x P2-300(Multiprossezor) und zahlreiche Pentium erste Generation (P5, P55c, P54c)


----------



## PitBull (26. November 2008)

AMD K6 500Mhz
Intel 733Mhz
Intel 900Mhz
AMD 2600+
AMd 3700+
Intel Mobile T7100
Intel E6700
Intel E8400


----------



## micha2 (28. November 2008)

Motorola 68000 (Amiga 500)
486SX25
Pentium 75
8080-Nachbau von sharp (GameBoy)
5A22 (Super Nintendo)
Cyrix 166+
Pentium II 266
Athlon Thunderbird 1333
AthlonXP 2000+(der wurde anschließend im ersten Rechner meiner Tochter verbaut)
AthlonXP 2600+
AthlonXP 3200+ (für 110€ erstanden und ein jahr später für 150€ veräußert  )
Athlon64 3000+(Rechner meiner Tochter)
Athlon64 3400+
Athlon64 3800+
Athlon X2 3800+(Rechner meiner Tochter)
Athlon X2 4600+
Athlon X2 5000+
Mobile Sempron 3300+(mein erstes Notebook)
Broadway (Nintendo Wii)
Athlon X2 6000+ 
C2D T8100 (mein zweites Notebook)
Phenom X4 9950


----------



## Vln_Thomas (28. November 2008)

Man man man, da kann ich nicht mithalten. Bei mir ist es sehr überschaubar:

Pentium 2 mit 400MHz
AMD XP 2800+ Barton (richtig geiles Teil)
AMD 3700+ (@2,8GHz)
und aktuell:
Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3200 (-3600)MHz @ 1,148V


----------



## BamBuchi (29. November 2008)

AMD Turion64 x2 2x 1.60 GHz xDD
(leptop) im mom.. vorher hat ich en E4400


----------



## GIROL-GTX (29. November 2008)

Einen Pentium 4 mit 3,4 Ghz 

Einen Pentium 4 mit 2,0 Ghz (glaub ich) im alten Acer laptop

Einen Pentium 2 mit ka wie viel Mhz (da war ich 8-9 als ich mit dem arbeitete, deshalb weiß ich nicht wie viel Mhz)

Einen Centrino Duo im altem Vaio

Einen Atom hab ich momentan im Acer Aspire One

Und einen C2D E6850 hab ich in meinem rechner momentan


----------



## MoS (30. November 2008)

Der erste PC mit dem ich jemals Kontakt hatte (hat meine Mutter Weihnachten 1995 gekauft): *Pentium I 90MHz*
Dann kam mein erster eigener PC 1999?: *Pentium II 400MHz*
laaaange nichts... dann aber mein komplett selbstbezahlter PC: *Athlon XP 1800+* (als er ganz neu herauskam - keine Ahnung mehr wann das war)... der ging dann leider hops, es kam ein *Athlon XP 2100+* Thoroughbred... dann wollte ich übertakten -> es kam ein *XP-M 2600+* der sich bis auf das Niveau eines fiktiven ~3900+ takten lies.
Der nächste PC war dann einer mit Core 2 Duo *E6300* der dann im Frühjahr dieses Jahres einem *Q6600* weichen musste...
Seit Oktober habe ich auch einen HTPC (mein erster 2.-PC) mit einem *E5200*.


----------



## S3l3ct (30. November 2008)

Intel Pentium 3 -  933 Mhz - Sockel 370 - Mein erster eigener PC, Stolz wie Oscar 
Intel Pentium 4 - 2.54 Ghz - Sockel 478 - Dann schon was selbst zusammengestelltes 
Intel Celeron D - 3.06 Ghz - Sockel 775 - Dazu sag ich lieber nichts..
Intel Pentium 4EE - 3.46 Ghz - Sockel 775 - Und manchmal, muss es eben Extreme sein 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 - 2.40 Ghz - Sockel 775 - 
Intel Pentium D 940 - 3.20 Ghz - Sockel 775 - Nur für Testzwecke im PC gewesen.
Intel Xeon 3220 - 2.40 Ghz - Sockel 775 - Tut im moment noch seinen Dienst 
Intel Core I7 920 - 2.60 Ghz - Sockel 1366 - Und der hier ist bereits auf dem weg zu mir


----------



## Biosman (30. November 2008)

Desktop:

6510 (Commodore 64)
Motorola 68000 (Amiga 500)
Intel 386
Intel 486 DX2 100 MHz
Intel Pentium 166
Intel Pentium 2 MMX 266 MHz
Intel Pentium 3 600 MHz
AMD Duron 1000 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1700+/1900+/2200+
AMD Athlon XP 3200+
Intel C2D E 2160
Intel C2D E 4400
Intel C2Q Q 6600

(Und noch ein paar andere immer mal wieder....)

Notebooks:

Intel 486 DX2 66 Mhz
Intel P2 400 MHz 
Trensmeta CPU 1.1 GHz
Intel C2D T7xxx irgendwas mit 1.8 GHz
"kurze zeit Intel Atom"

(Hatte noch 2 Andere Schleptops aber kA mehr was da drinne steckte....)

Konsole:

Hatte da auch einige aber das jetzt aufzählen "mit namen usw" wäre dann doch zu viel.^^


----------



## Korn86 (30. November 2008)

Intel Pentium 1 133MHz
Intel Pentium 2 233MHz
AMD Athlon 700MHz (Slot A)
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD Athlon 64 3400+
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

Als nächstes kommt entweder eine Q9550 oder ein Phenom 2 X4 940 

Ganz schön heftig wie viele Intel-Fanboys es hier gibt, die doch tatsächlich zu Zeiten des AthlonXP/64 sich nen teuren, stromhungrigen und lahmen P4 gekauft haben


----------



## Jenspower (30. November 2008)

Also ich hatte schon mit meinen 18 Jahren:

Intel Pentium 2 233 MMX
AMD Duron 1300
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ 
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ 
AMD Athlon 64 3400+
AMD Athlon 64 3500 +
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 
Intel Pentium T2310
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

So und für meine Kumpels, Verwandte ect.
Habe ich schon folgende verbaut:

2x AMD Athlon 64 3800+
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
2x Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 3200+


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. November 2008)

Pentium 2 MHz, werde ich demnächst ma nachgucken
Pentium 3 800MHz, PC meiner Eltern
Pentium 4 1982MHz mein Aktueller


----------



## Sesfontain (30. November 2008)

Amd Athlon mit 1100mHZ der alte 
iNtel Pentium 4 3,06gHz aktuell


----------



## Eldorado (30. November 2008)

80286 16 MHz
Pentium 133MHz
AMD K6 300 MHz
AMD K6-2 450 MHz
AMD K7 650 MHz
P4 S478 2400 MHz
P4 640 @4250 MHz
ATM: E4400 & P8400


----------



## sechzger (30. November 2008)

Angefangen hat´s mit nem Intel Pentium III 500MHz
Dann kamen:
AMD Athlon 1200+
AMD Athlon 2800+

Und momentan tut ein Intel Q6600 sein Werk in meinem Rechner.
Ich stiere aber schon neugierig in Richtung AMD Phenom II X4.

Vor allem der Phenom II X4 945 (inoffizieller/voraussichtlicher Name) mit seinem 6MB großen L3-Cache und seiner Taktrate von 3.0 GHz würden sich sehr interessant machen.

Bin gspannt ob AMD wieder konkurrenzfähig damit wird!


----------



## Av3ng3R (1. Dezember 2008)

Pentium I         -   200   mhz
Athlon XP         - 1400+ mhz
Athlon XP         - 2500+ mhz (Barton)
Athlon XP         - 3200+ mhz (Barton)
Athlon X2         - 4400 mhz
Intel Quad Core - q9450 - 2666 mhz @ 3200 Mhz. (den Rest vom Rechner siehe Signatur )

Meín 64er und Amiga 500 nicht dazu gezählt


----------



## KANAN (1. Dezember 2008)

Amd Athlon XP 1600+ 
Amd Athlon XP 1800+ Barton
Amd X2 3800 S939
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 x3
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 x2
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200
Intel Quad Core  Q6600


----------



## [THM]Zany (1. Dezember 2008)

Cyrix PR166+: 133 MHz
Intel Celeron 433 MHz
Intel Celeron 533 MHz
Intel Pentium III 1000 MHz (2x auf Serverboard)
AMD Duron 800
AMD Duron 1200
AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (Barton)
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
Intel Core 2 Duo 6550


----------



## neophyte1337 (1. Dezember 2008)

1.   Intel  i486DX 33 MHz 

2.   Intel Pentium II (Deschutes) 266 MHz 

3.   Intel Pentium III (Katmai) 600 MHz  

4.   AMD Duron (Spitfire) 850 MHz

5.   AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (Barton) 2,083 GHz

6.   Intel Celeron (Northwood-128) 1,70 GHz

7.   Intel Core2Duo  (Conroe) 1,86 GHz


----------



## AMD64X2-User (1. Dezember 2008)

Cyrix P133
Pentium 60
Pentium 100
Pentium 133
Pentium 2 350
Pentium 2 400
Pentium 3 667
Pentium 3 700
Pentium 3 1000
Athlon 1000 TB
Athlon 1333
Athlon 64 3500+ am2
Athlon 64 x2 4000@5000


mfg


----------



## Lee (1. Dezember 2008)

Nen PII
 alten Sellerie
 Athlon XP-M 1800+
 A64 3500+
 A64 X2 4200+
 A64 X2 6000+
 Cell
 Phenom 9550


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. Dezember 2008)

uff,ich hoffe ich werde bald noch einen deneb haben 

meine alten
P MMX
PIII
AMD XP 2200+
AMD 4600x² Windsdor Kern


----------



## Robär (1. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm also:

Intel i486DX 33MHz
Intel Pentium MMX 166MHz
AMD K7 500MHz
AMD Thunderbird 1400MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2,7GHz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 3,0GHz
Intel C2D E4300 @ 3GHz
Intel C2D E8400 (für 4 Tage )
Intel Xeon E3110 @ 4GHz

*über nächsten CPU nachdenk*


----------



## rytme (1. Dezember 2008)

Intel P? 133mhz
AMD Sempron 2100+
AMD Athlon 4000+
Q9300

Als Schüler hat ich bisher nie viel Geld um öfters aufzurüsten


----------



## riedochs (2. Dezember 2008)

rytme schrieb:


> Intel P? 133mhz
> AMD Sempron 2100+
> AMD Athlon 4000+
> Q9300
> ...



Der mit 133Mhz müsste ein Pentium 1 gewesen sein.


----------



## Zoon (2. Dezember 2008)

Intel i486 DX2 66 Mhz
AMD Athlon 1000 Mhz (Sockel A)


----------



## Alex89 (2. Dezember 2008)

AMD Duron 600 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1666 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2000MHz
AMD Athlon X2 3800+ 2x 2000MHz
AMD Opteron 64 170 2x2000Mhz


----------



## horst--one (2. Dezember 2008)

pentium 3 mi8t ich glaube 330mhz
Duron 1ghz
Pentium 4 1,8ghz
Core duo T2000 (?) 2ghz 4mb cache 
Q9300
E8400


----------



## phenom22 (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich:

Pentium 4 1,8Ghz
Athlon 64 3500+
Athlon 64 X2 5200+
Pentium Dualcore E2180
Phenom X3 8450


----------



## mr.madman (14. Januar 2009)

Hehe, hoffentlich vergesse ich keinen 

486SX 33MHz (und das Board hatte keinen Sockel für Co-Prozessor)
486DX2 66MHz
486DX4 100MHz
Cyrix PR 150MHz
Pentium MMX 166MHz
Pentium MMX 233MHz
K6-II 350
Pentium 2 350MHz
Pentium 3 500MHz
Pentium 3 733MHz
Athlon 1200MHz
Pentium 4 1600MHz
Athlon XP 1800+
Pentium 4 3066MHz
Pentium 4 3200MHz
Core2Duo E4400

da fehlt noch bestimmt der eine oder andere


----------



## der_flamur (15. Januar 2009)

- Intel Pentium MMX 166MHz OC 210 MHz
- AMD K5 100MHz OC 133 MHz
- Intel Pentium 3 450 MHz OC 700MHz
- AMD Duron 700 MHz OC 710MHz
- AMD Athlon 64x2 3800+ EE OC 2,25GHZ
- AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+ (mein noch aktueller) OC 2,819GHz
- AMD Phenom 2 BE940 (mein kommender) 3,0 GHz
- Intel Celeron 630MHz (ASUS Eee-PC 0701)


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Januar 2009)

AMD Sempron 2800+ 2000 mhz [A]
AMD X2 4200+ 2x 2200 mhz [939]
Intel C2D E6850 2x 3000 mhz [775]
Intel C2Q Q9450 4x 2667 mhz [775]

MFG


----------



## der Türke (15. Januar 2009)

AMD Athlon 64 3800+ auf 2.5 ghz
AMD Athlon 64 5600+ auf 3,3hz
Intel Core to duo T5600 auf 2.2 ghz
Intel Pentium 3 auf 700mherz
inte pentium 1 auf 125 Mhz


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (15. Januar 2009)

AMD K6
Intel Pentium III
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
Intel Q6600 (noch drin)

greetz


----------



## Frendor (16. Januar 2009)

-486
-Intel P III 800 Mhz
-AMD Athlon 1,1 Ghz
-Intel Pentium D 805 
-AMD Phenom X3 8650


----------



## MrNice1975 (21. Januar 2009)

Hhhhmmm, ma scharf nachdenken!?

1. AMD Sempron 3000+
2. AMD Athlom 2800+
3. P4 @2,5Hhz
4. AMD Athlon64 3200+@2,8Ghz
5. AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+@2,4Ghz
6. Intel Core2Duo E4300@2,8Ghz
7. Intel Core2Duo E6850@3,6Ghz
8. AMD PhenomII 920@3,3Ghz

Das wars so im großen und ganzen......davor war ich reiner Konsolero!


----------



## msix38 (21. Januar 2009)

1. AMD Athlon 3200+
2. Pentium 4 MMX
3. Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
4. Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
5. Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
6. Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
7. Intel Core Pentium Dual Core E2200
8. Intel Core 2 Duo E8600

Die Reihenfolge müsste stimmen.


----------



## Xion4 (21. Januar 2009)

1. PIII 450Mhz
2. Athlon T-Bird 1300Mhz
3. Athlon XP 1700+ @ 2800+ 
4. Athlon XP 3200+ Mobile, obwohl jeder sagt den gab es nie, aber mein Board hat ihn so ausgelesen 
5. C2D E4500 @2,8Ghz
6. Q6700 @ 3,00Ghz unter VID
7. Q9650 (wenn er denn endlich kommen würde, verdammt ich warte!!!!)


----------



## non_believer (21. Januar 2009)

Athlon XP 3200+
Athlon X2 4600+
Athlon X2 6000+ (noch) 

Wenn ich mir die Rechnung von damals anschaue und sehe das ich für den 4600 285€ bezahlt habe, wird mir schlecht....


----------



## Nickles (22. Januar 2009)

X2 5000+ @ 2964 mhz 
E5200 @ 3200 bis 3600 mhz  ---->drinne


----------



## utacat (22. Januar 2009)

PIII-450 Mhz
Athlon 64 2800
Athlon 64 3800
Athlon X2 5000+
Intel C2D 8400


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2009)

6502
6510, der aus dem C64, aber in einem Marantz-Verstärker 
Ti9900
Motorola 68000 8/12/16 Mhz
NEC V20
amd386 40 Mhz
Intel 486 DX 33 MHz
AMD 486 100 MHz
AMD 486 133 MHz aka 5x86
Intel Pentium 133 MHz
AMD K6-II 350 MHz
AMD K6-III 400 MHz
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1,333 GHz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
Intel P4 2,53 GHz
Intel P4 2,8 GHz
Intel P4 3,06 GHz
AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+
Intel C2Q 6600


----------



## Hupe (22. Januar 2009)

Intel Pentium 2  500Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon 64 3400+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+


----------



## Memphis11 (23. Januar 2009)

Intel 486dx2 66
Intel Pentium 200mmx
Intel Pentium 2 266
Intel Pentium 2 333
Intel Pentium 3 450....Ultima IX ruckelte trotzdem
Intel Pentium 3 800
Athlon xp 1600+........Lüfter falsch drauf,schmorte nach 2 tagen durch
Athlon xp 1800+
Intel Pentium 4 2.6
Athlon 64 3000+
Intel Core2duo 6300


----------



## Andinity (25. Januar 2009)

Interessanter Thread, genau richtig für das erste Posting. 

*Intel 486 DX-2 66* 

*AMD 486 DX-4 120 *

*Intel Pentium MMX 166  *

*AMD K6-2 350 *

*AMD K6-3 550*

*AMD K7 Thunderbird 1200* 

*AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+   *

...

_Info: _Den DX-4 120 habe ich mittels Adapter auf das Board des DX2-66 gepflanzt.  Der Pentium MMX166 war mein erster erfolgreicher Übertaktungsversuch auf 200 MHz, dazu mußte nur 1 Jumper umgesteckt werden. K6 und K7 waren wenig   spektakulär, der AMD XP-M rennt jetzt aber schon seit 4 Jahren mit knapp 2,6 Ghz aber jetzt wird es Zeit für was neues. Ich glaube es wird wieder AMD.


----------



## incontrol (25. Januar 2009)

Intel mit 166Mhz oder so, kA wie der genau hieß
AMD AthlonXP 2400+
AMD AthlonXP 2700+
und nun AMD Phenom II x4 940


----------



## NCphalon (25. Januar 2009)

Intel Pentium 3 933MHz, 256KB, S370 (Coppermine)
AMD Sempron 2800+ 2GHz, 256KB, S462 (Toroughbred-B)
Intel Celeron D 345J 3,06GHz, 256KB, S775 (Presscott-256)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2GHz, 512KB, S939 (Toledo-512)
Intel Core2Duo E6750 2,67GHz, 4096KB, S775 (Conroe)


----------



## D3N$0 (25. Januar 2009)

-Intel Pentium MX 166
-Intel Celeron 333
-AMD Duron 1800
-AMD Athlon 1GHz (ka wie der hieß)
-AMD Athlon 64 3700+
-AMD Athlon 64 FX 55
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
-AMD Phenom II 940 (sobald er da ist)


----------



## Portvv (26. Januar 2009)

PII 350 Mhz (dann ein grosser sprung)
Ahtlon XP 2000+
Ahtlon XP 3000+ 
Sempron 64 2800+
Ahtlon 64 3500+ 
Core2Duo 6600 @ 3,1 GHz 
Core i7 920 @ 3,7 Ghz


----------



## DeV6iL (26. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gibts da nicht viel^^

Intel Pentium 3 ka was^^
Intel Pentium 4 Willamette 1.7ghz^^
Amd Athlon 64 2600+ 2.1ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @Standart

Mehr gabs da nicht


----------



## Xrais (26. Januar 2009)

Intel Celeron ? 500mhz
AMD XP 2000
AMD XP 2800
Pentium 4 775 3,4ghz
Intel Quad 9550


----------



## Gummikuh (9. Februar 2009)

C64 

486 DX50 (1993)

Intel Pentium 75 (1995)

AMD K6 200 (1997) den habe ich noch und er läuft auch noch 

IBM/Cyrix M2 233 (1999)

AMD K7 600 (2000)

AMD K6 III 400 (2001) war ein Zweit-PC

AMD K7 800 (Thunderbird Slot A @ 950 MHz) (2002)

Intel Pentium 4 2 GHz Northwood (2003)

Intel Pentium 4 3,06 GHZ Northwood @ 3,4 GHZ (2004)

Intel Pentium M 750 1,86 GHz @ 2,4 GHz (2005)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 1,86 GHz (2006)

AMD Phenom X3 8750 BE 2,4 GHz (2009)

Edit:

AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE 3,0 GHz (2009)


----------



## Jan565 (9. Februar 2009)

Bei mir waren es :

C64 kP was der drauf hat (den hab ich heute noch)
Amiba A500 (der lebt immer noch)
Intel Celeron 466mhz 
Intel Pentium 4 2,66ghz
Intel Pentium 4 3,06ghz
AMD Athlon X2 4400+ (939)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450


----------



## schub97 (9. Februar 2009)

bald werde ich einen gehabt haben:intel pentium d925

liebe es in futur 1 zu sprechen!


----------



## BigJim87 (9. Februar 2009)

Uhh mann... ehmm
- Intel Amiga irgendwas mit 64 MHz
- Intel Pentium I 100 MHz
- Intel Pentium II 333 MHz
- Intel Celeron 1,7 GHz
- Intel Celeron 2,4 GHz
- AMD Sempron 1,8 GHz
- AMD X2 4200+ 2 mal 2,6 GHz
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600


----------



## urml87 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hhhhmm mal überlegen
Intel Pentium I 100Mhz
Intel Pentium III 800Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
Intel Pentium 4 2,53 Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 3,06 Ghz
AMD Athlon64 X2 4400+
AMD PhenomX4 9850
und aktuell ist ein AMD PhenomII X4 940 BE drin

Gruß urml87


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2009)

-Intel Pentium 1 mit ganzen 75 Mhz the godfather of Pentium.
-Intel Pentium 2 mit 400 Mhz und neuer MMX Technologie
-aktuell nen Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 mit 2x2,0Ghz


----------



## Scorpioking78 (9. Februar 2009)

Grüße Euch!

Also

-> 386DX-40 (der ist schon Elektroschrott)
-> Pentium 233 MMX
-> K6II-350
-> Athlon Thunderbird 1,2 GHz (der ist verglüht vor meinen Augen bei 1,275 GHz)
-> Athlon XP 2800+, 3000+, 3200+
-> AMD Geode NX 1750 @ 1,75 GHz
-> Pentium 4 3,2GHz (Northwood)
-> Core Duo T2050
-> Athlon64 3200+ S939
-> Athlon64 X2 3800+ @2,8 GHz und Athlon 64 X2 4200+ @ 2,8 GHz
-> Phenom 9600BE @ 2,5GHz
-> Core2Quad Q9450 (verkauft)
-> 2* Phenom 9850BE @ 2.8 GHz
-> aktuell Phenom II 940 BE @ 3,6 GHz

So,das wars dann bislang. Der Rest lebt noch bei mir und ist funktionsfähig.


----------



## Klausr (9. Februar 2009)

Hmm so einiges ^^

Zählen Commodore C64 und Amiga 500 auch ?

Ansonsten 286 16
386 dx 40
486 DX2 66
Pentium MMX 166
Pentium II 300 und 350 -die und alle folgenten hab ich noch
AMD Ahtlon 800 Sockel A(gabs ja auch als slot) aktuell sehr erfolgreich bei HWBOT
AMD 1200
Pentium 4 Willamette 1400 hat auch einige Hwbot points eingefahren
AMD XP 1700 Palomino nach Brücken Mod will er zz nicht Booten
AMD XP 1900 Thoroughbred auch sehr gut bei Hwbot
AMD XP 2200 Thorton auch Top bei Hwbot
AMD XP 2400 Thoroughbred
AMD XP 2500 Barton
AMD Sempron 2600
AMD XP 2800 Barton
AMD XP 3200 
Intel C2D E6600@3,6
Intel C2D E8400@4

Wechsel steht demnächst an vermutlich AM3


----------



## The_Freak (9. Februar 2009)

Meine Geschichte sieht so aus:

AMD K6 -II 
AMD Athlon XP 2600
Intel Pentium 4 @ 2.2ghz
Intel E4300 @ 3ghz
Intel E5200 @ 3,5ghz
Intel E5200 im zweit-pc
Intel E8500 @ 3,8ghz 

das wars dann schon, weitere Anschaffungen nicht geplant nd werden vor weihnachten nicht kommen 
wobei ich finde, dass man schon merkt das meine ersten anfänge als pc-freak vor 2 Jahren kamen  

Gruß


----------



## Demcy (9. Februar 2009)

Also :

C64
Pentium II MMX 233 Mhz
Dann lange nix
AMD Athlon XP 1600+
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 3500
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600
Intel Core 2 duo E6750
Intel Core 2 duo Q6600

und gans bald nen Intel Core 2 duo Q9550


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2009)

486 xxMhz (weiß ich nicht mehr)
Pentium I 100Mhz
Pentium I 166Mhz
K6-2 350Mhz
Duron 800Mhz@950Mhz
Athlon XP 2000+@ ~1800Mhz
Athlon XP 3000+@~2450Mhz
Athlon 64 3500+@2,6Ghz
Athlon 64 x2 4600+@2,82Ghz
E4300@3,2Ghz
Q6600@3,4Ghz


----------



## MESeidel (9. Februar 2009)

Jan565 schrieb:


> C64 kP was der drauf hat (den hab ich heute noch)



Wahrscheinlich der MOS Technology 6510 @ etwa 1 MHz.
Der 6510 ist ein leicht erweiterter 6502, welcher (unter anderem) im Floppy Drive verwendet wurde...


----------



## MadMax 21 (11. Februar 2009)

386 16 Mhz
486 50 Mhz
Pentium I 100,133 und 200
Pentium MMX 166 und 200
K6-2 450
Pentium II 233, 266, 300 und 450
Pentium III 500 (Slot) und 600E, 700, 750, 800EB, 866 und 900
Duron 750
Athlon 900
Athlon 64 3700
Athlon 64 X2 4800

und hoffentlich bald was neues


----------



## maGic (11. Februar 2009)

meine erste war eine 486 DX2 50 

486 DX4-100
Pentium II 233 (abgeraucht durch Voltmod)
Pentium 3-500
Amd K7-700 (Slot Athlon)
Amd Athlon XP 1700+
AmD Athlon 64 x2 3800+ (Am2)
Amd Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition @3,1 Ghz


----------



## Hyperhorn (12. Februar 2009)

Da der gleiche Thread auch im OS-Informer-Forum gestartet wurde, kommt ihr mal in den Genuss der aktualisierten Liste:

CPUs seit PCGH-Existenz

*Sockel A:*
Athlon XP 1700+
Athlon XP 2000+

*Sockel 754:*
Sempron 2800+
Sempron 3300+
Athlon 64 3000+

*Sockel 939:*
Athlon 64 3500+
Athlon 64 4000+

*Sockel 775:*
Celeron D 326
Celeron D 335
Celeron D 341
Celeron D 347
Celeron D 356
Celeron D 360
Celeron 420

Pentium 530J
Pentium 531
Pentium 550
Pentium 641
Pentium D 805

Pentium E5200
Core 2 Duo E6300
Core 2 Duo E6600
Xeon E3110
Core 2 Duo E8600
Core 2 Quad Q9300 ES

Bench-CPUs (="mal in die Finger gekriegt + übertaktet") von Bekannten etc. sind natürlich außen vor. Ob die Liste wirklich komplett ist, kann ich dennoch nicht 100%ig garantieren.  

Wer einen Süchtigen unterstützen will: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...tige-so-775-cpus-gerne-pentium-4-celeron.html


----------



## Jara (14. Februar 2009)

hm da war net so viel:

Pentium I mit 166 Mhz (ca. 1996, war net mein eigeneer Rechner aber von mir am meisten genutzt)
Duron mit 800 Mhz (2001)
Athlon XP 1800+ (2003)
Pentium 4 540 @ 3,6 Ghz (2005)
Athlon XP 2400+ (2006, ersetzte obigen Athlon)
Centrino mit 1,6 Ghz (2005, Notebook)
Centrino Duo mit 2,2 Ghz (2007, Notebook)

demnächst:

Core 2 Duo E 5200


----------



## clrokr (14. Februar 2009)

Intel i486DX2
Intel Pentium II 350MHz
Intel Pentium !!! 866 MHz ?
Diverse Athlon XP 2400+ (erste OC Versuche )
AMD Duron 2 GHz
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo 1,83GHz T5600
Intel Atom N270 1,6 GHz


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Februar 2009)

c64 
celeron 1200mhz tualatin
p4 3000mhz northwood
p4 3400mhz presscott
c2d e6600 conroe


----------



## Aerron (15. Februar 2009)

naja das waren wohl schon einige wobei ich nicht weiß was auf einem C 16+4 ,C64  ,Amiga 500, oder Atari Mega ST  für CPU s drauf waren.  den Mega ST hatte ich mit 640 MB Festplatten  das waren 8 Stück in einem externen Gehäuse 

Intel Pentium II 3 Mal

Sockel A 


K 7 1000 Mhz 3 oder 4 Stück 
1,4 GHz Thunderbird 
Athlon XP 1500+
Athlon XP 1600+
Athlom XP 1700+

Athlon XP 1900+
Athlon XP 2200+
Athlon XP 2400+


Sockel 754 

Sempron 2800 +


Sockel 939 
Athlon 64 3500+ 
Athlon 64 4000+ 

Athlon X2 4200+

AM2 

Athlon 64 X2 4000 +

Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 2 Mal 

Intel LGA 775 

E 2140 
E7200 
E 8600 habe ich grade 
Q6700 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## noxistar (15. Februar 2009)

In verschiedenen Rechnern verbaut und z.t. in der Sammlung _sind_ / waren :

Intel i386 25Mhz
Intel i486 DX2 66Mhz
IBM26 6x86 133Mhz
Intel Pentium 100 Mhz
Intel Pentium 133 Mhz
Intel Pentium MMX 233Mhz
AMD K6 233Mhz
Intel Celeron 400Mhz
AMD Athlon 1200
_AMD Athlon XP 2000+_ 
_AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD Sempron 2600+
Intel Core2Duo E6300
Intel Core2Duo E7300
Intel Core2Quad Q9400_

_Intel mobile Core2Duo P8400_

mfg Noxistar


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. Februar 2009)

mist ich weis meine ersten nich hab schon mit 3jahren angefangen also da hatte ich meinen ersten eigenen pc!  XD

AMD Athlon hmm also nen 46 wars noch nit finde gerade auch nit wos steht bin grad dabei das system wida fertig zu machen edite dann hier nochma 

AMD Phenom x4 9850 BE


----------



## Burgundy (15. Februar 2009)

Da ich meine PCs/CPU immer relativ lange behalte sinds ned so viele geworden 

SLOT 1 PII 300MHz
Sockel A XP 2800+ Barton
Sockel 939 AMD 3500+
Sockel 939 AMD X2 4200+
Intel Sockel 775 E6600
Intel Sockel 775 Q9450


----------



## Holdrio (16. Februar 2009)

Witzig, nach meinen P2 266MHZ, P3 933MHZ, P4 2.8GHZ brauche ich nur den Vorposter zu zitieren. 



Burgundy schrieb:


> Sockel 939 AMD 3500+
> Sockel 939 AMD X2 4200+
> Intel Sockel 775 E6600
> Intel Sockel 775 Q9450



Genau so auch gehabt, auch genau in dieser Reihenfolge, wirklich witzig.


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (10. März 2009)

Hi, ich hatte bisher:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ =P
Intel C2D E6600
Intel C2Q Q6600

War eigentlich mit den beiden letzten am Besten bedient; der AMD ließ sich mit dem damaligen Foxconnboard leider nicht OCen...
LG
Hendrik


----------



## CeresPK (10. März 2009)

kleines Update von mir 

Intel Pentium III 800MHz
Intel Celeron D irgendwas mit 3 GHz 
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
Intel Core²Duo E6600
AMD Phenom II x4 940 BE

also eine gesunde Mischung aus Intel und AMD wie ich finde


----------



## A3000T (10. März 2009)

Motorola:
68000@7,14MHz im Amiga 500
68020@14MHz im Amiga 1200
68030@25MHz im Amiga 3000T
68030@28MHz im Amiga 1200
68030@50MHz im Amiga 1200
68040@25MHz im Amiga 3000T

PPC
603e im PowerMac 4400 (absolutes Gurkengerät zum an die Wand werfen)
604e im Umax Pulsar (Mac Clone, schon deutlich besser als der 4400er)

x86 (hier nur einige Beispiele, da sowas bei mir mitunter häufiger wechselt, allerdings meist bei gebrauchten Teilen)

Pentium II 266MMX (mein erster PC)
Intel 486DX/2 66 (feines Teil, wenn man nen Rechner mit Vesa Local Bus hat) 
AMD 5x86 @ 133MHz (in einem IBM ValuePoint verbaut. Müsste ihn mal wieder reaktivieren, feines Teil)
AMD Athlon 1400
AMD Sempron 3000
AMD K6-2 400 (die Dinger liefen witzigerweise nur auf alten Intelboards mit S7 wirklich gut)
AMD Duron 1200
Intel Pentium III 500
Intel Pentium III 866
Intel Pentium III-S 1400 (DIE CPU schlechthin)
Pentium-M 1866 (hab ich zu jener Zeit leider nicht zu schätzen gewusst)
Core2Duo E4300
Core2Quad Q6600
Pentium IV 2200
Pentium IV 3000 (Northwood, ja da leg ich sehr viel Wert drauf. )


----------



## BigBudOne (11. März 2009)

1. Pentium 4
2. Core Duo irgendwas
3. Core 2 Duo E6600
Jetzt core i7 920


----------



## moe (11. März 2009)

-pentium 3 mit 800mhz
-pentium 4 mit 3,2ghz
-athlon 64 x2 4600+

weiter hab ichs bis jetzt leider noch nicht gebracht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. März 2009)

nur den Intel E8400^^

Bald habe ich aber einen Core i7 920


----------



## Mario1983 (11. März 2009)

486 DX2 100Mhz
AMD K6 233 und 266 Mhz
AMD K6-2 350 und 450 Mhz
AMD Duron 800 Mhz
AMD Athlon 1333 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ und 2600+
AMD Athlon 64 3200+, Sockel 754 und 939


----------



## chrisz84 (11. März 2009)

hehe ich hoff ich bekomm noch alles zusammen ;-P
die dick geschriebenen sind aktuell noch im Einsatz.

Intel 286
Intel 486
Intel Pentium I 133Mhz
Intel Celeron 366Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 800EB
Intel Pentium 4 1,5Ghz
*Intel Pentium 4 1,7Ghz* (mittlerweile System -> Eltern) 
Amd Sempron 2200+
*Amd Athlon XP M 2500+ *(mittlerweile Laptop -> Eltern) 
Amd Athlon XP 2400+
*Amd Athlon XP 2500+* (kleiner Homeserver & Router)
Amd Athlon 64 3500+ mit Venice-Kern
Intel C2D e6320
Intel C2D e6420
*Intel Pentium Dual Core T2330* (Laptop für die Uni)
Intel C2D e6600
Intel C2D e6750
Intel C2D e6850
Intel C2D e8300
Intel C2D e8500 C0
*Intel C2D e8500 E0* (Spiele, Internet und Arbeitsrechner)


----------



## Imm0 (11. März 2009)

AMD 64 3000+ Winchester


----------



## killer89 (11. März 2009)

*update*
zum PIII 866Mhz, AMD X2 4200+, AMD 486, PI 166, diverse PII, AMD 3500+ kommen hinzu:
Ein P4 mit afaik 3 GHz (läuft atm nicht) und ein weiterer 4200+

Aktuell funktionieren mit System: PIII866, AMD 4200+ (AM2), AMD 4200+ (S939) und AMD 3500+ (S939). Jetzt dürft ihr mich für verrückt erklären 

MfG


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (11. März 2009)

So, dann wollen wir mal anfangen. Ist zwar nicht soviel wie bei einigen anderen hier aber trotzdem noch ne Hand voll 

Intel Pentium 4   2,67 GHz        (Northwood)
Intel Pentium 4       3 GHz        (Prescott)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+              (Venice)
AMD Opteron 180                   (Denmark)
Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,57GHz

und momentan noch nen "supra-schnellen" Celeron M 420 mit 1,6Ghz im Notebook.

MfG


----------



## Soulsnap (11. März 2009)

Mal updaten:

AMD Am386 DX40 
(Den hab ich seit ewigkeiten rumliegen, kann einer was mit der Bezeichnung anfangen?)
Pentium II 266 Mhz
Pentium II 400 Mhz
Pentium II 450 Mhz
Pentium II 500 Mhz
K6-2 500 Mhz
K6-2 450 Mhz
Pentium 3 750 Mhz
Pentium 3 800 Mhz
Pentium 3 900 Mhz
Athlon 1Ghz @ 1,2 Ghz
Athlon 1,2 Ghz @ 1,3 Ghz
Athlon XP 1600+
Athlon XP 1700+
Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon XP 2000+
Athlon XP 2400+
Athlon XP 2600+
Athlon XP 2800+
Athlon 64 3200+
Athlon 64 3500+
Athlon 64 3700+
Athlon 64 4000+
Athlon 64 X2 4800+
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 @ 3,3 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 3,5 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 3,4 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 3,3 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3,8 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 @ 3,6 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4,41 Ghz

Zur Zeit C2D E6550 (gutes Tauschgeschäft gegen meinen E8400 gemacht deshalb alten Prozzi)


----------



## Tobio89 (12. März 2009)

Intel Pentium 166 MHz
Intel Pentium III 999 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
Intel Pentium Dual Core T2330
Intel Core i7 920


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (12. März 2009)

Intel Pentium III 600MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (Erster 64bit Prozi, ohne passendes os )
AMD Athlon 64 X2 TL-62 (2100MHz > Notebook)
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400


----------



## manf (12. März 2009)

Bei mir kommen nicht soviele zusammen 

PII 350MHz
PIII 800MHZ
Athlon XP 2800+
und im moment noch C2D 6300 @ 2,8GHZ


----------



## BamBuchi (12. März 2009)

Ich guck gleich mal nach, sitz hier noch in der Schule... 


Aktuell hab ich einen :

Intel Core Dou E8500 

Mein erster war einer im Sockel A


Ich guck gleich mal nach 


MfG BamBuchi


----------



## Bleipriester (12. März 2009)

IBM 486 DX2 80
Cyrix 686 230
AMD K6-2 400
Intel Pentium II 400
Intel Pentium III 500
AMD Sempron 2200´
AMD Athlon XP 3200
AMD Sempron 3200
AMD Athlon X2 4800
AMD Athlon X2 6000


----------



## Slowfinger (12. März 2009)

Pentium II 266 Mhz
AMD K6-2 400 
AMD K6-2 500
AMD Athlon XP 1400 
AMD Athlon XP 1600
AMD Athlon XP 1800
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ Barton Sockel A
AMD Athlon 3400+ Sockel 754
AMD Athlon 3700+ 1024 Kb L2 Cache Sockel 939
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Black - Edition Sockel AM 2 

und demnächst wäre dann noch ein Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition mein eigen zu nennen


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

2X86
4x86
PII ???Mhz
K6-2 500 Mhz
Athlon XP 1700+
Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon XP 2500+
P4 630
und ab naechste Woche :
PII X4 940 BE


----------



## DJTuzla (12. März 2009)

Inrel Pentium 2
Intel Pentium 3 800mhz
Intel Pentium 4 1,5 GHZ
Intel Pentium 4 2.0 GHZ
AMD Athlon x63 Mobile 2,0 GHZ
AMD Athlon 7750 Black Edition (Noch In Schachtel)


----------



## chris070 (12. März 2009)

AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Intel P4 3,00 Ghz Sockel 478
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Intel Pentium D 805
Intel Celeron 441
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 ES
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400


----------



## TBF_Avenger (12. März 2009)

Intel Pentium 2 "Deschutes" 350 MHz (Slot 1)
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ "Thoroughbred" 2100 MHz (SoA)
AMD Sempron64 3100+ "Palermo" 1800 MHz (So754)
AMD Athlon64 "Newcastle" 2200 MHz (So754)
Intel Core2 Duo E6550 "Conroe" @2730 MHz (So775)


----------



## elmoc (12. März 2009)

Intel Celeron 341
AMD X2 3800
AMD X2 6000

Next: AMD Phenom II BE


----------



## HeaD_87 (12. März 2009)

1998 pentium 2 266mhz
2002 athlon xp 1700+
2004 athlon xp 2800+
2006 athlon 64 3400+
2008 xeon x3350 3,4ghz


----------



## Eldorado (13. März 2009)

Alles hat mit einem 286er begonnen (mit ganzen 2 Farben, also schwarz-weis)
- ein Pentium mit 133 MHz
- einen K6- 300 MHz
- Athlon 650 MHz (Slot A)
- P IV Northwood 2,4 GHz
- P IV 640 (90nm) 3,2 GHz
- E4300
- E4400
- E6600
- E6850
- Athlon X2 5050e
- Phenom II 720 BE

und ich hoffe bald einen X4 955


----------



## Robär (13. März 2009)

Ui ja X4 955 auch haben will 


AMD 486DX 33MHz
Intel Pentium MMX 166MHz
AMD Athlon K7 500MHz
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1400MHz
AMD XP 2400+
AMD 64 3200+
AMD 64 X2 3800+
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Intel Xeon UP E3110
AMD X2 7750 BE (für einen Monat, zur Überbrückung)


----------



## eXce (13. März 2009)

Pentium I 150MHz
AMD Athlon 700MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon X2 64 6000+
AMD Phenom II X4 940BE


----------



## Thornscape (13. März 2009)

C64
Intel 286 16Mhz
Intel & AMD 386 SX  & DX 33Mhz
Intel & AMD 486 DX2 66Mhz
Cyrix 686 P150+ 120Mhz
Intel Pentium 166MMX
Intel Pentium 200MMX
Intel Pentium III 667Mhz
Intel Celeron Tualatin 1100Mhz
Intel Celeron Tualatin 1200Mhz
Intel Pentium III Tualatin 1400Mhz (The King)
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400


----------



## [WW]Don-Ak47 (14. März 2009)

Von den Jahren wo die cpu´s verbaut waren keine Ahnung.

486 SX 25 ( Mein erster Vobis Colani)
Pentium 90
Pentium 200MMX
AMD 3200+
AMD 5200+
AMD 6400+
Intel Q9550 (mein jetziger)

es waren mit Sicherheit auch welche dazwischen, nur mehr fallen mir spontan nicht ein.

Natürlich gab es vor dem 486er noch nen Commodore Plus 4 und nen Schneider CPC


----------



## Shabba11 (15. März 2009)

Hi,Folks!
Sinclair ZX81,
Schneider CPC
Atari 800XL
Atari ST 1024
C64 mit allem drum und dran(Kult)<-den hab ich heute noch!!!!!!
Amiga500<-(Kult)befindet sich ebenfalls im Keller in einer Kiste(mit PCkarte!)
Amiga600
Amiga2000
Intel 486 DX4 100
Intel Pentium 233MMX
Cyrix 486 200 und 166
Amd K6-2
Amd K6-3
Athlon XP 1700-2800
Athlon 64 3500&4000
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750(Aktuell)
Geplant Amd PhenomIIX3 720 BE.

Das war Alles,bietet jemand mehr????
Ciao


----------



## Mufflon (15. März 2009)

Intel I 133mhz
Intel II 300MHZ
Intel Celeron 500 MHZ
Athlon 3200+
Athlon 3700+
Core2Duo E6300

Nächster kommt bestimmt
(wenn ich so sehe was ihr alles  nach meinen habt könnte ich diesen Post auch schon 2005 geschrieben haben^^)


----------



## Gamiac (16. März 2009)

In meinem ersten PC den ich 2007 gebraucht erworben und dann gemoddet hab bis er ne 1950 pro verkraftet hat waren 4 gb ddr ram und ein Pentium 4 prescot mit 2,8 ghz und HT technik , geiles teil aber leider schon veraltet . Beim umstieg ganz kurz ein core 2 4500 aber da mein Kumpel schon die ganze zeit nen quad hatte und ich den unterschied klar sehen konnte hab ich ihn direct weiter verkauft und mir für damals 240 € nen  Q 6600 gekauft . Habe glück gehabt den obwohl ich damals gar nicht wusste um was es geht und deshalb auch gar nicht gefragt habe bekam ich beim Arlt schon das neue G0 stepping . Da ich sowohl preisbewusst bin aber auch immer das beste haben will ist das für mich der beste Prozessor den es gibt gab und geben wird . Es gibt ihn nun glaube ich schon über 2 Jahre und dank oc wird er bestimmt noch mal 2 Jahre jedes spiel in 1680 x 1050 perfect darstellen . Gab es schon mal einen CPU die solange für den Preis unter schnellsten war . meiner meinung nach ist in normalen systemen nur der 45 nm quad der i7 und der neue phenom schneller welches eprom die einzelnen prozzis nun haben oder was alles weg gelasert ist und nicht funzt spielt keine rolle . im selben Rechner mit gleichem takt gibt es keinen Unterschied zwichen meinem 6600 und nem 6850 und die grenze setzt die Kühlung und da ich Luft kühlung bevorzuge ist die vernünftige grenze mit jedem 6600 zu erreichen . rechtschreib und groß und kleinschreib sind mir heute egal


----------



## killer89 (16. März 2009)

Ehm... ne Auflistung hätte es auch getan... ich les mir das nicht durch... vor allem die Bandwurmsätze... Absätze helfen!

Ach ja: bei mir kommt noch ein P4 3.0 GHz dazu 

MfG


----------



## warrior (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte bisher nur 2 Rechner(beide AMD).
Im ersten war ein AMD Athlon XP 1800+ und in meinem jetztigen ist ein Phenom 9850.


----------



## Fighter3 (17. Mai 2009)

Amd K6-3
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
Intel C2D E4600 (aktuell)

nicht so richtig das Maß der dinge


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2009)

Shabba11 schrieb:


> Hi,Folks!
> Sinclair ZX81,
> Schneider CPC
> Atari 800XL
> ...



C64
Amiga 500
*Intel Pentium III 700* 
*Mobile Pentium IV 1,7GHz* 
AMD K5, *AMD K6-2* (_für DSA Die Nordlandtrilogie_), AMD K6-3
Duron 650 (_einem Kollegen geschenkt_), 700, 800, 1000, 1200 (_die meisten zum benchen_)
*Athlon 1000*, 1333, 1400
*Athlon XP 2400+* (_hat jetzt ein Kumpel von mir_)
Athlon XP 1600+, 1700+, 1800+, 2000+, 2600+, 2800+ (_zum benchen_)
Athlon 64 3000+, *3200+*, *3700+*, 3800+, *4000+*
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
*Opteron 144 & 170*
Opteron 165 (_noch OVP zum benchen_)
Core Solo T1300  (_meiner Frau geschenkt_)
*Core 2 T7200
Athlon 64 X2 6400+
Phenom II X4 Black Edition

*Bin etwas spät eingestiegen, die C64- und Amiga-Zeit hab ich aber auch mitgemacht.* 
*


----------



## cyphermax (17. Mai 2009)

AMD XP Athlon 1,7
AMD 64 3,2
AMD Opteron 146
AMD Opteron 170
Intel C2D 6600
Intel C2D 8400
Intel Q9650 is coming


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. Mai 2009)

Mensch hatten da einige schon viele CPU`s gehabt da kann ich ja garnicht mithalten 

Amd Athlon XP 1000
Amd Athlon 64 3500+
Amd Athlon 64 X2 4800+
Intel Qore 2 Quad 6600


----------



## PrimeCool3r (17. Mai 2009)

Intel Pentium 133MHz 
AMD Athlon 800MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (T-Bred-B)
AMD Athlon X2 4200+ (Windsor/90nm)


----------



## Gott des Stahls (17. Mai 2009)

-Irgend so eine 800MHz Gurke,schätze mal es war ein Athlon oder Pentium 3/4
-AMD Athlon 64 4000+
-AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition
-AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition(Mein Jetziger)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Also ich dürfte schon mein eigen nennen:
> - Intel 80486 DX 33 MHz
> - Intel Pentium 133MHZ
> - Intel Pentium II 266MHz
> ...




*update*

Intel C2D E8400
Intel Q9550
Intel Core i7-920


----------



## zeldafan1 (17. Mai 2009)

Intel 486DX2-66 -> 66MHz 
AMD K6-1 -> 233 MHz 
Intel Pentium 2 350 -> 350MHz
AMD Sempron 2600+ -> 1.83 GHz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 -> 4x2,4 GHz


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2009)

ich hatte bisher:
intel celeron (unter ein ghz vermute ich, hab ich damals noch nicht selbst verbaut.)
amd athlon xp 2800+
amd athlon x2 4200+
amd phenom 9600 BE
amd phenom II 940 BE


----------



## killer89 (17. Mai 2009)

*Update*
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE  wobei ich die CPU jetzt hab 

MfG


----------



## Hellhound (19. Mai 2009)

- Commodore 16  (1985)
- Schneider CPC 464 (1987)
- Atari 520ST (1989)
- AMD 386DX-40 (1991 oder 1992)
- Intel 486DX4-100 (1994)
- Pentium 166 MHz (1996)
- Pentium II 333 MHz (1998)
- Pentium III 500 MHz (1999)
- Athlon 1333 MHz (2001)
- Athlon XP 2800+  (2003)
- Core 2 Duo E6600 2,4 GHz (2006)
- Core i7 920 2,66 GHz PCGH-PC (2009)


----------



## klyer (19. Mai 2009)

-Pentium 1 MMX 100Mhz
-Pentium 2 200Mhz
-Pentium 2 350Mhz
-Pentium 4 1,7 Ghz
-Dual Core E2160
-Core Duo E6600


----------



## bschicht86 (19. Mai 2009)

AMD - N80L286-12/S - 12MHz
Intel - 386 - 16MHz, Turbo 33MHz
AMD - Am5x86 P75 133ADW
IBM - 486 DX4 - 100MHz
Intel - Pentium l P54C - 75MHz 2x
Intel - Pentium l P54C - 90MHz
Intel - Pentium l P54C - 100MHz
Intel - Pentium l P54C - 150MHz
Intel - Pentium l P54C - 166MHz
Intel - Pentium l P54C - 200MHz 2x
Intel - Pentium l P55C - 166MHz
Intel - Pentium l P55C Overdrive - 166MHz
Intel - Pentium l P55C - 200MHz
AMD - K6-ll - 300MHz
AMD - K6-ll - 350MHz
AMD - K6-ll - 400MHz
AMD - K6-ll - 450MHz
AMD - K6-ll - 500MHz
AMD - K6-lll - 450MHz
Intel - Pentium lll - 500MHz 2x
Intel - Celeron - 667MHz
Intel - Pentium lll - 800MHz
Intel - Celeron 1200MHz
AMD - Athlon 1400C - 1400MHz
VIA - C3 1500+ - 800MHz 
Intel - Pentium 4A - 2000MHz 2x
AMD - Athlon 2100+ - 1733MHz
AMD - Athlon 2500+M - ?MHz
AMD - Athlon 2600+ - ?MHz
AMD - Athlon 2600+M - ?MHz 2x
AMD - Athlon 2800+M - ?MHz
AMD - Athlon 3000+ - 2100MHz
AMD - Athlon64 3000+ - 1800MHz 1x 754, 1x 939
AMD - Athlon64 3500+ - 2200MHz
AMD - Athlon64 X2 3800+ - 2000MHz 2x
AMD - Athlon64 X2 4200+ - 2200MHz 2x
AMD - Athlon64 X2 4800+ - 2400MHz
AMD - Athlon64 X2 FX60 - 2500MHz
AMD - Phenom ll 940 - 3000MHz


----------



## AchtBit (19. Mai 2009)

Intel 486 DX/2 66
AMD 486 DX/4 133
Intel P55C 133
Intel P55C 200
Intel PII Celeron 300
Intel PIII 866
Intel PIIIS 1400
AMD Clawhammer 3200+
Intel C2D e6400


----------



## Genim2008 (19. Mai 2009)

Intel Pentium 4 2,53 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo Q6600

wenn das keine Lange Liste ist ^^

Naja ok, zwischen durch hatte ich nochmal einen E2140 zum Benchen und als Notfall CPU mehr aber net ^^


----------



## derLordselbst (19. Mai 2009)

Upps, ich habe irgendwie nie Buch geführt:

Aufführen möchte ich aber meinen gnadenlosen Fehlgriff bei Erstkauf:

Als ehemaliger Computerfeind habe ich meiner damaligen Freundin 1995 einen Pentium 200+ besorgt. 

Der entpuppte sich leider als Cyrix 166Mhz, der bei Spielen vielleicht mit einem Pentium 133 vergleichbar war. Immerhin sorgte dieser Fehlgriff dank innovativen Spacewalker-Mainboard dafür, dass ich meinen Einstieg in die PC-Fehlerlösung fand. Das Sch-Teil stürzte so oft ab, dass ich 3 Monate brauchte, um die Absturzrate auf weniger als stündlich zu senken.


----------



## The_Final (19. Mai 2009)

Intel 8088
Pentium (166MHz)
Centrino
Pentium 4 HT
Core 2 Duo
Core i7


----------



## no_RIB (19. Mai 2009)

AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

Joar noch nicht sooo viel...ich lebe halt eine lange Beziehnung mit meinen CPUs


----------



## niakoK (19. Mai 2009)

HMMMM.....

486 schlag mich tot
Duron 800
Duron 1200 der respektaple 2ghz gemacht hat (läuft heute bei meinem sohn)
Athlon X2 6400+ 
Phenom X4 9850BE

Sin dnu nicht unbedingt viele, was daran liegt das der duron  ne halbe ewigkeit bei mir gewerkelt hat.


----------



## maGic (19. Mai 2009)

486DX2-50
486DX4-100( noch bei mir)
PII-233 (abgeraucht)
PII 300 ( Ersatz für 233er)
PIII-500 (Miese OC potenzial)
AMD K75-700
AMD athlon XP 1700+
AMD Athlon 64X2 3800+
AMD Athlon 64X2 5000+ BE
AMD PhenomII x4 940 BE


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Mai 2009)

ÂMD Athlon 1,15GHZ 
Intel Core i7 920 D0


----------



## Fl1x (19. Mai 2009)

bei mir auch noch nicht so viele....

Intel Pentium 3 mit 500Mhz 
Intel Pentium 4 mit 2,4 Ghz
Intel Core 2 quad 6600 @2,4Ghz


----------



## ltilly1991 (19. Mai 2009)

Seit 6 Jahren Intel, nix anderes 

Pentium 4 3GHz
Q9400
Q9550

dw- das wars, vorher gabs bei uns keine PC...


----------



## tobi757 (19. Mai 2009)

Intel Pentium 2 350Mhz 

Intel Pentium 4 2000Mhz

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (Aktuell) 

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 E0 (Geplant) 

Aufjedenfall wieder zu Intel !!! 
Meinen aktuellen AMD mag ich garnicht, kaum OC, kaum Leistung, hoher Stromverbauch ...


----------



## Ratty0815 (19. Mai 2009)

Also,

Commodore 64
386 33MHz
486 Dx2 mit 75MHz & 100MHz
AMD K6-2 400MHz
Intel Pentium 4 2,8GHz & 3,2GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo 6750 (2,66 GHz @ 3GHz)
Intel i7 940


----------



## ShamusMcBundy (19. Mai 2009)

in den jeweiligen Hauptrechnern

8086 Intel-Nachbau von Robotron
Intel 386-25 (?)
Intel P150
AMD K6-3+ 500Mhz
AMD Duron 1200
AMD A64 3500+
AMD Opteron 170@nBisslMehr

...zum Basteln noch endlos viele andere...


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (22. Mai 2009)

-Intel Celeron
-P4 Prescot 3GHz
-AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 2,2GHz
-AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2,4GHz
-Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2,4GHz
-Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3,16GHz


----------



## Gixxer84 (28. Mai 2009)

pIII 500mhz
athlon xp 2200+ (abgebrannt beim oc)
sempron 3000+
C2D E4300
C2Q Q6700


----------



## kreids (28. Mai 2009)

- AMD Athlon  2200+ 
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (noch in meinem rechner)

bin noch nicht so lange dabei vorher war ich nur mit konsole am zocken.

mfg


----------



## rabit (29. Mai 2009)

PII 350MHZ
P Mobile M725
P4 E6700
P4 E6850

Und der nächste wird ein I7 oder der nachfolger davon solang muss der E6850 herhalten der Knecht.


----------



## AdeE (29. Mai 2009)

Tag,


C64
Pentium mit ~66 Mhz
Intel Pentium 4 1,3 Ghz
Intel Core I7 2,66 Ghz


----------



## thysol (30. Mai 2009)

AMD Sempron 3000+
Intel Core 2 Duo T8300 (Notebook)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200


----------



## Ahab (30. Mai 2009)

irgendnen pentium III... dann:
amd duron 1300+
amd athlon 64 X2 3800+
amd athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition
amd phenom X3 8750 Black Edition


----------



## Athlon1000TB (31. Mai 2009)

Amiga500
AMD Athlon 1000 Thunderbird
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. Juni 2009)

Die ersten Rechner hab ich von Verwandten/Bekannten geschenkt bekommen, die Dinger waren da schon alt...

*- Commodore C64 <= Brotkiste rules 4ever!!!! 

- 386 SX20, 4MB RAM, ~60 MB Festplatte

- 486 DX33, 16MB RAM, ~200 MB Platte

- Intel Pentium P90, 32MB RAM, 1 GB Platte (!)

- Intel Pentium2 233 MMX, 128 MB RAM, NVidia TNT2 & Vodoo2, 10 GB Platte, BigTower mit Rollen (!!!)
*
Dann kam im Februar 2003 der erste Eigene, mit dem ging dann auch meine Begeisterung für das ganze drumherum los:
*
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
Asus A7N8X
Infineon 256MB DDR-400 RAM
NVidia Geforce FX5200
im alten BigTower
*
1. Aufrüstung: +256 MB RAM
2. Aufrüstung: +512MB, Gigabyte Geforce 6600 GT, 128MB
3. Aufrüstung: Soundblaster Audigy SE
4. Aufrüstung: geschenkter 2800+

Dann ging der Rechner an meinen kleinen Bruder wo er heute noch treue Dienste leistet, der Nachfolger kam Ende 2006:
*
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
AsRock 939Dual-VSTA
Infineon 2x512 MB MB DDR-400
und die alte 6600GT
*
....
im BigTower mit Rollen
...
1. Aufrüstung: Enermax Liberty 400W
2. Aufrüstung: Powercolor x1950 Pro 256MB
3. Aufrüstung: +2x512MB DDR-400
4. Aufrüstung Enermax Chakra, Scythe Kama Meter
5. Aufrüstung: Athlon X2 4200+
6. Aufrüstung: Club3D HD3850 256MB (wurde nach defekt gegen die 512MB OC-Version getauscht)
7.Aufrüstung: X-Fi Xtreme Music UAA & Teufel Concept E PE

Jetzt ist erstmal Ruhe, die Kiste reicht erstaunlicherweise noch sehr gut, um auch aktuelle Games auf medium zu spielen 

Da der PC mittlerweile im Wohnzimmer steht und am 32" hängt, muss eigentlich nur noch ein BluRay Laufwerk her...


----------



## Kurtch (8. Juni 2009)

hatte noch net so viele cpu´s  die heben immer lange 

Irgendein 286er
PIII 550MhZ
Athlon XP2000+
Athlon XP2500+ Barton Kern mit AQXEA Stepping ^^ 
Athlon X2 3800+ 
Q6600 G0 

was als nächstes kommt.schau ma mal


----------



## fpsJunkie (8. Juni 2009)

Intel Celeron 1,70 Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 HT 3,00 Ghz
Intel Core i7 2,66 Ghz kommt diesen Monat


----------



## Jayhawk (8. Juni 2009)

Nicht viel mit 15:
intel pentium2 (weiß nicht mehr welcher)
intel pentium3 (weiß nicht mehr welcher)
intel pentium4 ht mit 3.06ghz.
Intel core 2 duo e 8400@e8600


----------



## Paule_87 (9. Juni 2009)

In chronologischer Reihenfolge:

1. AMD        Athlon 64 3200+        Sockel 754
2. AMD        Athlon 64 4000+        Sockel 939
3. AMD        Athlon 64 x2 4600+    Sockel 939
4. AMD        Athlon 64 X2 6000+    Sockel AM2
5. Intel    Core 2 Duo E8400    LGA    775
6. Intel    Core 2 Duo E8600    LGA    775 (derzeit verbaut)

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## feivel (9. Juni 2009)

zum einen...gilt ein c64  als prozessor? 
dann hatte ich den auch..aber ich würd ihn dennoch als personal computer einordnen

irgendein atari 386er mit 33 mhz (kann mich nicht so erinnern..war schrottreif)
ein pentium 1 mit 120 mhz
ein pentium 2 mit 350 mhz @470mhz
pentium 3 850 mhz (auf dem selben board wie der pentium 2)
duron 800
amd athlon 1600+ (noch einen davor, weiss nur nicht mehr welchen)
pentium M 1,5 ghz
pentium M 1,6 ghz (liegt aber nur rum)
amd athlon 3800+
Celeron 2,4 ghz S478
celeron 2,8 ghz 775er
amd x2 6000+ 3,0ghz
q6600 @ 3ghz

wie man sehen kann, hab ich ne ganze weile pausiert, in der zeit habe ich mangels daheim sein verzichtet neue rechner anzuschaffen, und mit dem notebook gearbeitet


----------



## P4D (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte bisher:

P3 500
Duron 1800
P4 2000
Athlon 3200+
Pentium M 1,86 (Laptop)
e6300

MFG


----------



## .::ASDF::. (11. Juni 2009)

[FONT=&quot]1. AMD Athlon XP 2200+ 1,8 Ghz
2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Intel® Pentium® 4 CPU 3,60 GHz[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 3,00 GHz
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Juni 2009)

Hier ist meine kleine, aber feine CPU Liste:

1.) Intel P4 2,67GHz
2.) Intel P4 3,2GHz HT
3.) Intel Core2Duo E6750
4.) in Arbeit  

MFG 
Euer Icke&Er


----------



## Altair94 (11. Juni 2009)

Nie viele CPUs aber immerhin:

P3 800Mhz noch in Slot form
AMD X2 4400+
AMD Phenom 2 X4 940Be


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Juni 2009)

nur die die ich mir auch selbst und auch nur für mich gekauft habe:

(die ersten 2 PC's die ich zusammen mit meinem Bruder und den Eltern hatten, hatten einen 486DX100 CPU und der 2. war ein PII mit 400 Mhz)

AMD 1400 Thunderbird --> Verkauft
P4 2400 Northwood --> habe ich noch
AMD 3200+ 939 --> verkauft
event. noch ein 3800+ aber da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher --> verkauft
AMD 5200+ AM2 --> verkauft
AMD 6400+ AM2 --> habe ich noch
Intel Core i7 920 --> habe ich noch

Grafikkarten:

Vodoo 2 zusammen mit P2 400 Mhz ...

Geforce 2 MX 400 (im 1. und letztem fertig PC und gleich gegen die 2. getauscht)--> habe ich noch
Geforce 3 Ti 520--> verkauft
Geforce 4 4200--> verkauft
ATI 9800--> verkauft
Geforce 6800 --> habe ich noch
Geforce 7900GT--> defekt
Geforce 8800GTX --> habe ich noch
Geforce GTX260 --> habe ich noch

+ 2 weitere Grafikkarten und einen P4 Celeron 2400 Mhz aber nicht für mich selbst gekauft (nur Office und Co. Rechner)


----------



## Traben (12. Juni 2009)

Athlon XP 1600+ (2001)
Athlon 64 3000+ (2003/4)
COre i7 920 (2009)

und im keller habe ich noch ein rechner mit nem Pentium2 rumfliegen.

Aber erstaunlich wie lange mir der AMD 64 gedient hat. Und er läuft immer noch allerdings bei Vater des Freundes meiner schwester.


----------



## speedymike (12. Juni 2009)

pentium2
pentium3
athlon xp
athlon 64
athlon 64 x2
corde 2 duo

der pentium3 und der athlon 64 laufen noch immer in anderen pcs!


----------



## Dr.Helium (12. Juni 2009)

Intel 486 - 33 MHz (braves dos, gutes dos )
AMD K6-2 - 500 MHz (mein erster eigener Rechner)
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ - 1916 MHz @ 2.35 GHz (bis heute mein liebstes Stück, liegt noch im Schrank)
Intel Pentium M 760J - 2,0 GHz (Laptop, inkl. GO7800gtx und der Grund warum ich nix mehr zocken kann wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben muss )
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ - 2,0 GHz @ 2,4 GHz (ehemaliger Bastelrechner, später verkauft)
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140 - 1,6 GHz @ 3,0 GHz (erst Bastelrechner, dann Zockmaschine, dann verkauft)
AMD Phenom II 940 BE - 3,0 GHz @ 3,6 GHz (werkelt aktuell mit Standardtakt in meinem Rechner)


----------



## boehmer_dce (12. Juni 2009)

Ok, ich bin ein Spätzünder in Sachen PC:

- Intel Celeron aus einem Komplett-PC
- Core 2 Duo E4400 aktuell 

und eigentlich bin ich auf der Sache nach was Neuem...

Intel...


----------



## pestlu (14. Juni 2009)

intel pentium 133 sockel 7
intel celeron m 300
amd k6-2 500 sockel 7
amd k6-3 600 sockel 7
intel celeron 800 sockel 370
intel celeron 900 sockel 370
intel celeron 1000 sockel 370
intel celeron m 1,6 sockel 479
amd athlon xp 2100+ sockel a
amd athlon xp 2400+ sockel a
amd athlon xp 2800+ sockel a
amd athlon 64 3700+ sockel 939
amd athlon 64 x2 4600 sockel 939
intel e4400 sockel 775
intel e5200 sockel 775
intel e7300 sockel 775


----------



## Svenne (14. Juni 2009)

amd Athlon Xp 2600+
amd Athlon 64 3200+
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 E0


----------



## PsychoDad (14. Juni 2009)

Intel 80286 - 16 MHz 
Intel 80386 - 16 MHz
Intel 80486 DX2 - 66 MHz
Intel Pentium MMX 166
AMD Athlon - 700 MHz (Slot A)
AMD Athlon - 1333MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2800
AMD Athlon 64 3800
Intel Core2Duo E6550
Intel Core2Duo E8400


MfG

PsychoDad


----------



## AlpineRider (14. Juni 2009)

- Pentium I 133 MHz
- AMD Thunderbird 900 MHz
- AMD Duron 1200 MHz
- AMD Athlon 1800+
- Intel Centrino 1,7 GHz


----------



## hoschi8219 (16. Juni 2009)

486 DX2 80 Mhz
p 233 (mmx) Mhz
P2 333 Mhz (oc. 450 Mhz)
P3 866 Mhz
P4 2.4 Ghz 
Amd 3800+ 64 
Core 2 Duo E6300
Core 2 Duo E8400 (aktuell)


----------



## christkies (17. Juni 2009)

Intel Celeron 366 MHz
AMD K7 750 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1600+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ (3 Stück oder so )
AMD Duron 1600 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2500+
AMD Sempron 2800+
Intel Pentium 4 550 HT
Intel Pentium E2140
Intel Core2 Q6600

desweiteren so nebenbei...
AMD Duron 750 MHz
AMD Duron 900 MHz
AMD Sempron 3000+
Intel Pentium 3 900 MHz


----------



## Derber-Shit (17. Juni 2009)

Intel 486 x2 wie viel Mhz weiß ich grad nicht...musste man schon fast mit ner kurbel andrehen zum starten xD
Intel Pentium 110 Mhz
Intel Pentium II 370 Mhz 
Intel Pentium III 500 Mhz
Intel Pentium 4 2,0 GHz (mein Arbeits-PC)
Intel Pentium D 3,0 Ghz x2
Intel Xeon Sockel 604 2,8 GHz (hab ich momentan laufen in meinem Server)
AMD Ahtlon 64 3200+ 2,2 GHz
AMD Ahtlon 64 X2 5200+EE 2,6 GHz x2
AMD Phenom I X4 9950 BE 2,6 GHz x4 (den hab ich momentan laufen als Zock-PC)


----------



## SnowmanSW (17. Juni 2009)

Bei mir sind es noch nicht ganz so viele:

Intel Pentium 3 (k.A. welcher/PC startet nicht)
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (1,88GHz)
AMD Phenom II X4 955


----------



## uuodan (17. Juni 2009)

486er
Pentium 2 MMX mit 233Mhz
Athlon Thunderbird
Athlon XP 2500+ Barton
Opteron
Intel Centrino T7200
Aktuell: Intel Core2Duo E6750 / Athlon X2 4850e


----------



## 0815 (17. Juni 2009)

AMD Athlon 2800+
AMD Athlon X2 4200+
Intel E8400 
Phenom 940


----------



## der_yappi (17. Juni 2009)

Intel Pentium 133MHz
AMD K6-2 300
AMD K6-2 500
AMD Athlon 1200 C Thunderbird
AMD Athlon XP2200+ (T-Bred)
AMD Athlon XP3000+ (Barton)


Intel Core2Quad Q6600 (G0) -> jetziger PC
Intel Mobile Core2Duo T5750 -> Laptop


----------



## we3dm4n (17. Juni 2009)

Den Atari lasse ich jetzt mal weg, auch wenn er bis heute läuft^^
-> Ballerburg ftw!


AMD 486 DX2 (45MHz)
Intel Pentium (133MHz)
IBM P166 (133MHz)
Intel Pentium MMX (200MHz)
AMD Athlon (800MHz, durchgebrannt)
AMD Athlon (800MHz, die zweite^^)
Intel Pentium III (933MHz)
Intel Pentium 4 (1,5GHz)
Intel Pentium 4 (2,4GHz /Northwood)
Intel Pentium 4 (2,8GHz / Northwood)
Intel Core2Quad Q6700 (4x2,66GHz)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Juni 2009)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Den Atari lasse ich jetzt mal weg, auch wenn er bis heute läuft^^
> -> Ballerburg ftw!



gut so sonst setze ich meinen GameBoy noch auf die Liste und die PS2 sowie die X-Box 360


----------



## KempA (17. Juni 2009)

nicht viele
zuerst irgendeinen intel mit 700 mhz   

dann einen amd athlon 3500+

und jetzt einen intel core2quad q8200


----------



## we3dm4n (17. Juni 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> gut so sonst setze ich meinen GameBoy noch auf die Liste und die PS2 sowie die X-Box 360



Ich rede von einem Atari Homecomputer und nicht von einer Konsole von Atari, die ich hier aber auch noch hätte


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte schon einen:
Celeron 400Mhz
AMD K6-2 1200Mhz
Athlon xp 2800+ Barton 2,? Ghz
Intel Core2Duo E6750 2,67Ghz


----------



## darkfabel (17. Juni 2009)

ich hatte schon 
INtel Pentium II 400Mhz
intel Pentium III 550Mhz
Amd athlon 800Mhz
Amd Duron 1,8 Ghz
AMD athlon 64 x2 4000+


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2009)

P3 650MHz
P4 2660MHz
C2D E6420@3000MHz


----------



## chefmarkus (17. Juni 2009)

Die klassische "Karriere":

-Athlon XP 1800+ Thoroughbred
-P4 3,0 GHz Northwood
-Core 2 Duo E6850 Conroe
-Core 2 Quad Q9450 
-Core 2 Quad Q9550 E0
-Core i7 965 XE


----------



## maschine (18. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte nicht grad viele aber dafür mit riesigen Sprüngen 

-Pentium 1 100 MHz (ein Kumpel hat mir dann noch seinen mit 120 MHz gegeben  )
-Pentium 4 2,4 Ghz (Einer der ersten, ohne HT und son Zeugs  )
-i7-920


----------



## Blotto (18. Juni 2009)

- Amiga 500 mit 1MB RAM (hmmm was hatte der für ne CPU damals drinne?)
- Intel 486 DX2 66 Mhz
- Pentium II 350 Mhz 64 MB RAM
- Athlon 1800
- Athlon 3500+


----------



## casemodder (18. Juni 2009)

- Pentium 2 400 Mhz
- Pentium 3 800 Mhz
- Pentium 4 3 Ghz
- Core 2 Duo 3 Ghz
- jetzt Core 2 Quad Q9650

bei den obigen drei weiß ich die genaue typenbezeichnung auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Mario2002 (18. Juni 2009)

- C64
- Amiga500 ( Motorola 68000 )
- Atari ST520 ( Motorola 68000 )
- Amiga 1200 ( Motorola 68020 )
- Intel 486
- Pentium1 166MHz
- Pentium2 233 MHz
- AMD Athlon 1333
- AMD Athlon XP 1700+
- AMD Athlon XP 1900+
- AMD Athlon XP 2400+
- AMD 64 4000+
- AMD 64 X2 4200+
- AMD 64 X2 5200+
- AMD 64 X2 6000+
- AMD Phenom X4 9650
- AMD Phenom X4 9950 BE
- AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE

Bei dem Amiga 1200 hatte ich dann später noch ne 68040 Turbokarte drin.


----------



## Neoar (18. Juni 2009)

Pentium 2 233 Mhz
irgedein AMD mit 600 Mhz
AMD Athlon 2400+
Intel Q6600 (eingebaut)


----------



## JonnyCCC (18. Juni 2009)

maschine schrieb:


> Ich hatte nicht grad viele aber dafür mit riesigen Sprüngen
> 
> -Pentium 1 100 MHz (ein Kumpel hat mir dann noch seinen mit 120 MHz gegeben  )
> -Pentium 4 2,4 Ghz (Einer der ersten, ohne HT und son Zeugs  )
> -i7-920


 

was für ein sprung zur i7 bombe  

Meine bisherigen geschrotteten:

Celeron 266 Mhz
AthlonXP 2400+
AthlonXP 2600+ Barton
Duron 1800Mhz
AthlonXP 2600+ Tbred
CeleronD 2,13 Ghz
E6600 2x2,4 Ghz
i7 920 (lebt noch )


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2009)

Lord_Nikkon schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon einen:
> Celeron 400Mhz
> *AMD K6-2 1200Mhz*
> Athlon xp 2800+ Barton 2,? Ghz
> Intel Core2Duo E6750 2,67Ghz


 
Den K6-2 möchte ich sehen.
Bist du sicher das es ein K6 und kein K7 (Athlon) war?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2009)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich rede von einem Atari Homecomputer und nicht von einer Konsole von Atari, die ich hier aber auch noch hätte


ist in meinen Augen kein PC es ging doch mal um PC CPUs ?


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Juni 2009)

1.AMD Athlon 1,15GhZ
2.Intel Pentium 4 524
3.Intel Core i7 920 D0


----------



## roadgecko (18. Juni 2009)

1. AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 1,8 GHz
2. Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3,32 GHz (Standard 2,67GHz)

Das wars dann auch schon


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Juni 2009)

Athlon XP 2200+
Sempron 2600 glaube ich hieß der???
Athlon64 3000+ mit winchester Kern
Athlon x2 5200+
Und jetzt q6700@3600Mhz


----------



## Sight (18. Juni 2009)

hmm....
1. Intel Pentium 2 500mhz
2. AMD Duron 700Mhz
3. AMD Duron 900Mhz
4. AMD Athlon X2 3800+


----------



## _hellgate_ (18. Juni 2009)

eig e8300 

uns jetzt e8300^^


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich mach ma mit...
Athlon 2100+
Athlon 3000+
Athlon 3200+
Athlon X2 5000+BE
Phenom 9950
Phenom II 955

Wie man sieht... Jahre lang AMD treu geblieben


----------



## killer89 (19. Juni 2009)

Und in jungen Jahren schon mehr CPUs hinter sich als ich... 
nochmal meine komplette Liste: 
486er von AMD (kaum genutzt)
div. PI und PII (evtl. auch PIII) aus Schrott-PCs, nur einen davon genutzt mit 266MHz
PIII Coppermine 866EB
AMD X2 4200+ S939
Phenom II X4 955BE

zwischendrin und nebenher noch: AMD 64 3500+, X2 4200+ auf AM2

MfG


----------



## Efti (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

386SX                          16MHz Intel       Extern 16bit, Intern 32bit.
486DX                          33MHz Intel
486DX4                       100MHz Intel
P150+                         133MHz IBM/Cyrix 
P200+                         150MHz IBM/Cyrix
K6 266                        266MHz AMD
K6-2 400                     400MHz AMD      Der war Klasse! 
Mit Multiplikator X1.5 und FSB von 66MHz "lief" er intern mit 400Mhz

K6-2 500                     500MHz AMD
Pentium II 400              400MHz Intel
Athlon XP 2800+         2200MHz AMD
Core 2 Dua E6750       2666Mhz Intel
Athlon X2 64 5600+    2800Mhz AMD 
Phenom II X3 720       2800Mhz AMD


----------



## GlockRoXx (25. Juni 2009)

Amd Athlon 3500
und Intel E2180


----------



## Spinal (26. Juni 2009)

Liest wahrscheinlich keiner mehr mit, aber was solls.

Desktop:
AMD 286er 16 MHz
AMD 468er DX 100 MHz
Intel Pentium 90 MHz
Cyrix 6x86 P200+ 150 MHz
Intel Pentium 2 400 MHz
AMD Athlon 1200 MHz
AMD AthlonXP 2000+
AMD AthlonXP 2400+
AMD Athlon64 3200+
Intel Core2Duo E6600
AMD Phenom 2 X4 955

Laptop:
Intel Celeron 333 Mhz
Intel Pentium M 1,3 GHz
Intel Core2Duo T8100 (oder so...)

bye
Spinal


----------



## Marc1504 (27. Juni 2009)

Hm. 

Schneider CPC 464 (Cpu kA)
8086 8 MHz (war der Renner gegen den 8088 mit 4,77. lol) 
80286 16 MHz
80386 Taktfrequenz vergessen
80486 DX2-66
Pentium 233 MHz
Pentium III 500, dann 800
Pentium D 820
E2140
E7200
AMD Phenom 9550

bald 940/955.


----------



## Clonemaster (27. Juni 2009)

Meine Liste ist leider nicht so lang, bin aber auch erst 16 

AMD AthlonXP 2400+
AMD AthlonXP 2600+
Intel Core2Duo E6300
Intel Core2Duo E6850


----------



## MyticDragonblast (7. Juli 2009)

1997 Intel Celeron @300MHz
2001 AMD Athlon XP 1800+ @1533MHz
2009 Intel Core i7 920 @3400MHz (aktuell)

Ansonsten vestauben bei mir noch:
AMD Duron @800MHz
Intel Pentium 3 @800MHz


----------



## willowman (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bin da auch eher minimalistisch =P

2000 AMD Duron 800 MHz
2004 AMD Athlon XP 3200+
2009 AMD Phenom II 940 BE (aktuell)


----------



## faibel (8. Juli 2009)

Ich war auch mal Computerverrückt und bester Kunde meines Händlers 

Z80 8bit (Schneider CPC464 / Schneider CPC6128)
6510 (C64)
8500 (C64 II)
Motorola 68000 (7Mhz Amiga500)
Motorola 68010 (14MHz Amiga500 "Turbokarte Eigenbau)
286 (Vortex ATOnce 16MHz - PC-Karte für Amiga 500)
486SX25 (@33MHz)
P90 (@100MHz)
P100 (@133)
K6-233
K6-2 300(@350)
K6-2 400(@450]
2 x Hitachi 6301 (0,614 MHz - 16kB Ram - Epson HX-20 Hand-Held-Computer)
Celeron300a (@504 24/7 - ca.8Jahre lang in einem Homeserver)
Athlon 600 Slot A (@800)
Celeron566 (@977MHz)
Athlon 900 Thunderbird (@Stock)
Duron1200 (@Stock)
AthlonXP 1700+ (Palomino @1606MHz)
AthlonXP 2000+ (Palomino @1750MHz)
AthlonXP 2500+ (Barton@2.5GHz)
Duron1800 (@2.6GHz 256kb L2-Cache)
AthlonXP 3200+
Athlon X2 4200+ EE (Windsor @2.6GHz)
Athlon X2 5200+ (Brisbane @3.1GHz)
Phenom II 940BE (@Stock)

Das dürften alle CPUs sein die ich mir slebst zugelegt hatte. Die chronologische Reihenfolge sollte stimmen. Wie man sieht ist es in den letzten Jahren sehr ruhig geworden was die Aufrüstung betrifft.


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (9. Juli 2009)

Intel 80386 33 MHz
Intel 80486 DX 33 MHz
Intel 80486 DX2 66 MHz
Intel Pentium I 100 MHz
Intel Pentium I MMX 166 MHz
Cyrix PR166+
Celeron 300 MHz
Pentium II 350 MHz
AMD K6-II 3D 350 MHz
AMD K6-II 3D 500 MHz
Celeron 500 MHz
AMD Athlon K7 1000 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1600+
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ 
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2500+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 2,2 GHz
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2,2 GHz 
AMD Opteron 280 2x2,4 GHz
E6600
Q6600

Mobile:
Penitum I 90 MHz
Intel Celeron 800 MHz
Intel Core Duo T2400 1,83 GHz


----------



## Supanova93 (9. Juli 2009)

AMD Athlon XP 2500+, 1.19ghz (Schleppi)
Intel Core2Duo E8400, 3.0@4.0ghz

xDDD

viele nicht wahr ^^


----------



## donbon (9. Juli 2009)

AMD 486 / DX2 @ 66MHz
Intel Pentium 2 @ 266MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
Intel Core I7 920


----------



## Naumo (9. Juli 2009)

desk:
pentium mmx 233mhz
pentium II
athlon 1000mhz
core2duo 7400
core2quad 9450
core2quad 9550

mobil:
centrino 2ghz
core2duo t7200 2ghz
vore2duo t9600 2,8ghz
core2duo p9500 2,53ghz (wegen strom und temp)


----------



## casemodder (9. Juli 2009)

- Intel Pentium 2 400Mhz
- Intel Pentium 3 800 Mhz
- Intel Pentium 4 3000 Mhz
- Intel Core2Duo 3 Ghz (weiß nicht welcher, war noch in 55nm)
- Inter Core i7 920
- Intel Pentium M
- Mobile CPU's (da weiß nich die Bezeichnungen nicht auswendig)


----------



## alkirk (10. Juli 2009)

386 SX 16
486 DX 2 66
P2 MMX 233
AMD Thunderbird 1000
AMD Athlon 2000+
AMD Athlon 2500+
Intel P4 2,4 (Lappi)
AMD Athlon64 3700+
AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+
AMD Phenom 9550
AMD Phenom II 940 BE (aktuell)


----------



## Nilbo (10. Juli 2009)

Intel Pentium 2 (mein erster CPU)
AMD Duron 1300+
Intel Pentium 4 1,7 GHz
Intel Celeron D 336 2,8 GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 (meine akktueller)

Wird auch mit Intel weiter gehen^^


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Juli 2009)

Oha....

Mein Aktueller ist ein E8500 @ 4,5 .... 


Vorher hat ich nur Leppis un so.. muss gleich nochmal gucken


----------



## Nilbo (10. Juli 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Oha....


mein akktueller?
oder


BamBuchi schrieb:


> Oha....


meine alten?


----------



## gowengel (10. Juli 2009)

Intel Pentium MMX @ 200mhz
Intel Celeron 300 @ 300mhz
Intel Celeron 700 @ 700mhz
Intel Pentium 4 @ 1.4ghz
Intel Pentium D 830 @ 3,33ghz
Intel Pentium Dual Core e5200 @ 3,33ghz


----------



## rande (10. Juli 2009)

1. 286
2. 386sx
3. 486dx2
4. duron 900
5. duron 1800
6. athlon xp-m 2400+ (iqyha-stepping @ 2,6ghz)
7. phenom II x4 940 (aktuell)


----------



## pr0g (10. Juli 2009)

Intel Pentium 133Mhz
Intel Pentium MMX 133Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 (M)450Mhz
AMD K6-II 400 Mhz
AMD Athlon 550Mhz@700Mhz (Slot A)
AMD Duron 900 Mhz@1018Mhz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+@6000+(Aktuell)
AMD Phenom II 955BE oder 965BE(Bald)


----------



## Dal604 (11. Juli 2009)

Ohje

AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
AMD Duron irgendwas
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
AMD Phenom 9550
AMD Turion X2 RM 72

Intel Sempron Irgendwas
Intel P4 Irgendwas
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200
Intel Core i7 920


----------



## AlterKadaver (29. August 2009)

*UPDATE* 

1. AMD Athlon XP 2400+
2. Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
3. Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550


----------



## killer89 (29. August 2009)

Von mir auch noch eins 
Intel Core 2 Duo P7350  und der Phenom II X4 955BE, falls ich den noch nich hatte 

MfG


----------



## Jax1988 (29. August 2009)

- AMD Sempron 2800+
- Intel p4 3GhZ
- Pentium D 940 3GhZ
- Pentium D 945 3,2 @ 4 GhZ
- Core 2 Duo 8400 @ 4 GhZ
- Core 2 Duo 8500@ 3,9 GhZ
- Core 2 Duo 8600 @ 3,9 GhZ
- Core Duo Quad 6600 @ 3,6 GhZ
- Core Duo Quad 9550 @ 4 GhZ
- Core i7 920 @ 3,8 GhZ
- Core i7 860 (bestellt)


----------



## labernet (29. August 2009)

ihr habts vllt kohle 

mein erster eigener: athlon k7 1400mhz, danach ein athlon xp 2500+, x2 4800+ folgte, und nun ein 955BE.

benutzt hab ich schon einige, der erste war ein 286er


----------



## Jumpass (29. August 2009)

Athlon 64 3800+     (2006)
Core 2 Quad Q9450 (2008


----------



## melz (29. August 2009)

-AMD Athlon Thunterbird 1200 
-AMD Athlon XP 2200+
-AMD Athlon XP 3000+ @ 2,40 GHz
-AMD Athlon 64 3500+
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800 Sockel 939 @ 2,80 GHz
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200
-AMD Pehnom II X4 955 BE @ 3,71 GHz


----------



## grafikpower (29. August 2009)

1.AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+
2.AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+
3.AMD Phenom II 945 (bestellt)

Und noch einige andere in Zweit PC's (Athlon XP lässt Grüssen )


----------



## Fr33dom (30. August 2009)

486 DX 66
Intel Pentium II 400 MHz MMX Slot I
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ 1533 MHz Palomino Sockel A
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ 2000 MHz Thoroughbred Sockel A
AMD Athlon 64 2800+ 1800 MHz Clawhammer Sockel 754
AMD Opteron 2000MHz Denmark Sockel 939
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3200+2000MHz Toledo Sockel 939
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2500MHz Yorkfield Sockel 775


----------



## kenji_91 (1. September 2009)

1. AMD ATHLON 1.4 GHZ 
2. AMD ATHLON x2 4200 
3. AMD Phenom II 955 
4. AMD Sempron 140 (bestellt)


----------



## basti. (1. September 2009)

intel P4 1,8 Ghz (2001)

E8400 @ 3,7 Ghz (2009)


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (1. September 2009)

AMD Am486DX4-100 (liegt grad neben mir)  (100 MHz)
Intel Pentium III Katmai 533B (533 MHz)
Intel Celeron D Prescott-256 325 (2,53 GHz)
AMD Turion 64 MK-36 (2 GHz - Singlecore - momentanes Notebook) 
Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2160 (1,8 GHz)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 (2,67 GHz)

Und das in nur 16 Jahren.  Ich vermisse Windows 98^^


----------



## fpsJunkie (1. September 2009)

Intel Pentium III 800 Mhz glaub ich
Intel Celeron D 1,7 Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 HT 3 Ghz
und jetzt endlich der wechsel zu AMD (Gott sei dank)
AMD Phenom II X4 955 4x3,2 Ghz


----------



## Tig3r0023 (1. September 2009)

Hatte noch nicht so viele ..nja hab auch erst 2002 angefangen 

Pentium 3                    0.8Ghz (2002)  (Erster PC)
AMD Athlon 64 3200+    2.0Ghz (2005)  (da kam langsam das Spielefieber )
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750  3.0Ghz overlocked (2007) (Crysis!)
Intel Core 2 Duo T9500  2.6Ghz (2008) ( Für meine USA Aufenthalt)
Intel Core i7 920           3.4Ghz overlocked (Februar 2009) (Gaming PC)
Intel Core 2 Duo E7400  2.8Ghz ( Juli 2009) (Server)


----------



## fpsJunkie (1. September 2009)

was bringen dir die 200Mhz außer Wärme mehr???


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. September 2009)

Pentium III 500 MHZ
AMD Athlon 1200
AMD Sempron 2800+
AMD 64 3800+
Intel E4300
Intel E4500
Intel E6850
Intel Q6600
Intel Q9650

**Update**

Intel T7400


----------



## 1821984 (1. September 2009)

Mein erster = Pentium 75Mhz (coole nummer)
mein zweiter = Pentium 2 mit 266Mhz (oder waren das 166Mhz?)
mein dritter = Core 2 Duo T7300 2x2,0Ghz (mein jetziger Laptop)
mein vierter = AMD Turion 64x2 2x2,0Ghz (leihgabe, weil meiner beim Service is)

Ach ja trotz gleicher Taktraten ist der Core 2 Duo gefühlt wesentlich schneller als der AMD. Geschätzt gute 50 bis 70%.

Update: Jetzt hab ich nen Intel T6500 mit 2x2,1Ghz. Der andere ist ja nich wiedergekommen!


----------



## taki (1. September 2009)

-pentium 166 MHz
-pentium2 266MHz
-pentium 3 600 MHz
- Athlon 2500+ xp 1,83 GHz
-Sempron 2800+  2,00 GHz
-Pentium 4 2,4 GHZ
-Athlon x2 5200 2,6 GHz
-Athlon x2 7750 2,8 GHz
-Phenom x3 8450 2,1 GHz
-Phenom 2 920    2,8 GHz
-Celeron d336      2,8 GHz
-Core2dou E6420  2,133 GHZ
-Core2quad q9550 2,83 GHz


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (3. September 2009)

Amiga 2000

Amd Athlon xp 2000+ Thoroughbred B 
Amd Athlon xp 2500+ Barton
Amd Athlon xp 2800+ Barton 

Intel E6750 Conroe
Intel Q6600 Kentsfield ( eingebaut)
Intel Pentium Dual Core 5200 (2. Pc)

Auch recht übersichtlich


----------



## Baker79 (3. September 2009)

AMD K6 166MHZ
Intel Pentium 233MHz (grad keinen Plan, ob P1 oder P2)
AMD AthlonXP 1700+
AMD AthlonXP 2600+
AMD AthlonXP-M 2500 @ 2500MHz
AMD Athlon64x2 4400
und atm einen Intel Core2Duo E6750

ach und nebenbei noch einen Intel Celeron mit 533MHz im 2. PC, welcher aber atm nicht läuft.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (3. September 2009)

1. P3 450 Mhz
2. P3 600 Mhz
3. AMD Ahtlon XP2400+
4. AMD Ahtlon 64 300+
5. Intel Core 2 Duo E4500
6. Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550


----------



## RSX (3. September 2009)

1. Kann ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern 
2. AMD Athlon XP 2500+ M
3. AMD Phenom II 940 Black Edition

Gruß


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. September 2009)

1. AMD T-Bird 900
2. XP2500+ Barton (Bis ~Feb.-März09, daher auch mein Nick)
3. Athlon64 3000+ 
4. Phenom 8450 (seit Juli und ja ich weiss, der langsamste Phenom überhaupt)

Im Zweitrechner (Shuttle XPC, steht in der Küche) werkelt nen Celeron 2,6
Dann noch nen Fujitsu Siemens mit nem XP2600+, soll als Office- und Surfrechner dienen für mein Fräulein, hat allerdings (noch) ne Netzteilschwäche.
Ach ja, noch nen Shuttle XPC, zerlegt, mit nen XP2000+


----------



## heartcell (3. September 2009)

Intel P2 266 MHz
Pentium D 3 GHz
Phenom X4 9500
E8400
Q6600


----------



## Darkside (3. September 2009)

Intel Pentium x 100Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 800Mhz
Intel Celeron 2,6Ghz
AMD Athlon 64 3400+
Intel C2D E6750
Intel C2D E4500
Intel C2Q Q9550
Intel C2D E7500


----------



## Loris (4. September 2009)

Intel Pentium 2 ?MHz
Intel Pentium 4 3.00 GHz (2005-2009)
Intel Core i7-920 2.67 GHz (2009-?)


----------



## Aks-ty (4. September 2009)

AMD Duron 1000 MHz @ 1200 MHz
AMD Semperon 2600+ 1800 MHz @ 2200 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 2000 MHz @ 2300 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2400 MHz @ 2890 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ X2 2000 MHz @ 2860 MHz
AMD Opteron 185 2600 MHz @ 3000 MHz
Intel Core 2 Dou E6750 2.667 MHz @ 3400 MHz
Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme 4x2667 MHz @ 2997 MHz

Das man das noch alles weis^^


----------



## Doedeljun (4. September 2009)

AMD 800Mhz
AMD 1200 Mhz 
weiß nicht mehr wie die hießen,bin zu alt 

AMD XP 2000+
AMD XP 3000+
AMD Athlon 64  4600+
Intel C2D 6600
Intel i7 920


----------



## Aequitas (4. September 2009)

Achtun eine ganz lange Liste
Intel I7 920 

MfG Dominique


----------



## Intelfan (4. September 2009)

Intel Pentium - 90 Mhz
Intel Pentium - 166 Mhz
Intel Pentium 2 - 350Mhz
AMD K6 - 500Mhz
AMD Athlon T-Bird 900Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 1,25Ghz
AMD Sempron 2800 (754) - 1,6Ghz
Intel Pentium D 905 - ?? Ghz
Intel Pentium E5200 - 2,5Ghz
Intel Pentium T3400 - 2,16Ghz (notebook)

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## Tom3004 (5. September 2009)

Ich habe bisher nur meinen geliebten Q6600


----------



## PitBull (6. September 2009)

AMD K6 500Mhz
P3 733Mhz
AMD 900Mhz
AMD XP 2600+
Core 2 Duo E6700 B2
E8400 C0 4Ghz mit 1,40v
E8400 E0 4Ghz mit 1,256v
Q9650 E0 4Ghz 1,232v


----------



## Conrad90 (6. September 2009)

z.B.

P1 166mhz
P III 800
A XP 2800+
P IV 3.0Ghz "Prescott"
A 64 3200+
E6600

und noch viel mehr


----------



## repugnant_snake@cynoba (6. September 2009)

Intel Pentium II 400Mhz
Intel Pentium 4 3,2Ghz
Intel Core i-7 920 @2,8Ghz

Man sieht also, welchem Hersteller ich mein Vertrauen schenke


----------



## belle (6. September 2009)

-Pentium MMX 166 MHz
-K6-2 333 MHz
-K6-2 500 MHz
-Celeron 700 MHz
-Duron 800 MHz
-Athlon Thunderbird 1200 MHz
-Athlon XP 1700 Thoroughbred 1466 MHz
-Athlon XP 2600 Barton 1917 MHz
-Athlon 64 X2 3800 (1 MB Cache) 2000 MHz Sockel 939
-Athlon 64 X2 5200 (2 MB Cache) 2600 MHz Sockel AM2
-Phenom 9600 BE 2300 MHz @ 2500 MHz
-Phenom II 920 2800 MHz @ 3400 MHz
Bis auf 2 Ausnahmen ein sauberer Lebenslauf  und außer dem P MMX alle PC's selbst zusammengebaut.


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. September 2009)

begonnen hab ich mit nem _AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+,_ der hat aber relativ

schnell gegen einen _Intel E8400_ das feld hat räumen müssen und jetzt, vor ca. 

ner woche, bin ich stolzer besitzer eines _Intel Q9550 (E0)_ geworden!

aller guten dinge sind drei, sozusagen!


lg,
stefan


----------



## Eiche (7. September 2009)

P4 521j 2,93 GHz
p4 650 [n0] 3,4GHz
e2140  [m0] @2,8Ghz
q6600  [g0] @3,2GHz


----------



## Ahab (7. September 2009)

-Intel Pentium III glaube 600 MHz
-AMD Duron 1300+ 
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition
-AMD Phenom X3 8750 Black Edition


----------



## [CuRe] (8. September 2009)

Pentium 4 Mobile 1,6Ghz
Pentium D 830 3Ghz
Core i7 920 (derzeit verbaut)


----------



## MUBBLE (8. September 2009)

Pentium 90  Mhz
Pentium  133 MHz
Pentium  300 MHz
K6-2 500 MHz
Pentium 2 mhh 600 Mhz?
Athlon XP 1700+
Athlon XP 2700+
celeron 3,2Ghz ca.
Intel E5200
bald hoff ich Core i5-750


----------



## chiesie (16. September 2009)

P1 166mhz
Intel Pentium III  1 Ghz 
Intel Celeron M 370 
AMD Sempron 2600
Intel Pentium 4 3 ghz 
AMD Athlon64 X2 5200 
AMD Phenom II X2 920 (Verwendet)


----------



## UnnerveD (16. September 2009)

AMD XP 1400+ 1,2GHz
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2,0GHz
AMD Athlon 64 4000+ 2,4GHz
AMD Opteron 180 2x2,4GHz
Intel C2Q 9550 4x2,83GHz

Der nächste wird bestimmt wieder ein AMD


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (16. September 2009)

Intel 286
Intel 486
Intel Pentium I 133 mhz
Intel Pentium 2 333 mhz
Pentium 3 833 mhz
Athlon XP 2000+
Athlon 64 3000+
Opteron 175
Phenom X II 955
.
.
. to be continued^^


----------



## M4tthi4s (18. September 2009)

Pentium II
Athlon XP 3000+
Core2Duo E6700
seit letzter Woche nun i5-750
Den nächsten gibt's dann bei mir bestimmt erst wieder in 3 bis 5 Jahren.


----------



## Momchilo (18. September 2009)

Intel 486
Pentium
Pentium II
Athlon XP 2600+
Athlon 64 3000+

So langsam muss mal was neues her


----------



## Gamiac (18. September 2009)

Pentium 4 HT 2.8 Ghz  ( Prescot )
Core 2 duo 4500 2.4 Ghz  ( Conroe )
Core 2 quad 6600 2.4 Ghz  ( Kensfield ) 
Core 2 quad 9550 2.83 Ghz  ( Yorkfield )


----------



## Kampfschnecke (18. September 2009)

Intel Pentium 1 333MHz
Intel Pentium 3 833MHz
Intel Pentium 4 3,2 GHz
Intel Q6600 4x2,4 GHz
Intel i7 920 4x2,67 GHz

nur Intel muhahaha


----------



## CrSt3r (18. September 2009)

Pentium 90MHz
K6-2 300
K6-2 500
Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon 64 4000
Opteron 175
Intel Q6600
Intel Core I7 920


----------



## 0815klimshuck (18. September 2009)

P2 200MHz (MMX)
P3 500MHz 3 stück, 2 davon werkeln noch in nem server (2xCPU) @ 720Mhz 
AMD Athlon 2200+
AMD Sempron 2600+
AMD Athlon 3200+
P4 D330 2,66GHz @ 3,66GHz
Intel Q6700 @ 3,33GHz


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (18. September 2009)

Pentium II
Pentium III
irgendeinen Intel an den ich mich nich mehr erinner O_o
Amd Athlon 64 x2 3800+ (von nem älteren Sockel)
Amd Athlon XP
Amd Athlon x2 5200+
Amd Phenom 9550 (in benutzung)
Intel Q9400
Intel Core i7


----------



## XFX-Rocker (18. September 2009)

AMD Duron 800
AMD Atlon XP 1200
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
Intel Celeron E1500
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Intel Core 2 Duo E8600
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700
Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6700
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Intel Core i7 950


----------



## Falco (18. September 2009)

P4 2.9GHz @ 3.7Ghz
AMD 4400X2 @3Ghz
AMD 6000X2 @ 3.3GHz
AMD 7750X2 @ 3.31GHz


----------



## B1gD4ddy (18. September 2009)

Intel Celeron 900 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
Intel Pentium 4 3 Ghz @ 3,5 Ghz
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2,75 Ghz
Intel Core2Duo e4400 @ 3 Ghz
Intel Core i7 920


----------



## dodo88 (18. September 2009)

-AMD sempron 3000+ oda irgendwie so ^^
-Intel celeron mit 2,4 ghz genau weis ich den namen nicht mehr schon zu  lange her 
-intel dual core e4500 2,2ghz 
-intel quad q6600


----------



## killer89 (19. September 2009)

*Update* 
Zur Zeit hab ich hier nen Phenom II X3 720 BE stehen


----------



## ssilver (20. September 2009)

Hi an alle!
also ich hatte !

p4= 3ghz

co2=6750=2.67 ghz

co2=8500=3.2 ghz

aber womit ist man schon zufrieden!!


----------



## Ralle@ (20. September 2009)

Puh mal überlegen

Pentium II 400MHZ
Pentium III 1GHZ
Pentium IV 2,4GHZ Northwood
Pentium IV 3,2GHZ Prescott war nie Prime stabil aber Games liefen^^
AMD Athlon 64 4000 ging 3GHZ
AMD Atlhon X2 4800 ging 2,8GHZ
Core 2 Duo 6600 war ein ES und ging 3,8GHZ mit einen 975 Chipsatz
Core 2 Quad 6600 war eine Mega Krücke bei 3GHZ war Schluss
Core 2 Quad Extreme 6700 zum Benchtesten mit nen SLI 680i Board
Core 2 Quad 6600 der 4,4GHZ mit Lukü machte
AMD X3 720BE der gut ging 3,8GHZ mit 1,45 v-core und der 4. Kern lies sich auch freischalten
I7 920 der nicht sehr berauschend war 3,6GHZ mit 1,35 und wurde sehr warm
AMD X4 955 BE der 4,3GHZ machte bei 1,5 v-core
Intel I7 860 der Aktuell 3,2GHZ mit 0,98 v-core läuft

Kann sein das ich einen vergessen habe, aber ich denke ich habe alle aufgezählt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. September 2009)

Meine Historie ist noch recht kurz. 
Sempron 2800+ @1,6Ghz (Mist OEM Board ohne OC Optionen-.-)

PII 940BE @3Ghz, noch reicht die Leistung.


----------



## Weizenkorn (20. September 2009)

also ich hatte bis jetzt:

386 SX 20
386 SX 25
486 DX 50
486 DX2 66
486 DX4 100
Pentium MMX 166
Celeron 300 A
Pentium II 300
Pentium III 500
AMD Athlon 800
AMD Athlon 1000
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2,6 Ghz
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ 3,1 Ghz
Aktuell: AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2,93 Ghz

so das wars *gg* wäre mal an der zeit wieder was neues zu basteln *gg* da mein rechner schon ziemlich "alt" ist.


----------



## Maggats (20. September 2009)

Athlon xp 1800+
IP 4 3,4 ghz
Athlon xp 2200+
Athlon x2 4200+
Athlon x2 6000+
Intel C2D 8400


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (20. September 2009)

Zwei Prozzis aus alten Macs, einer mit 50, der andere mit 200 MHz.
Intel P3 800 MHz
Intel P4 1,5 GHz
AMD Sempron 2800+ 
Intel Celeron D 336 
Intel PDC E5300


----------



## CptSam (20. September 2009)

Pentium 2   400MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Core2Quad Q6600 
Core2Quad Q9550


----------



## Prinzpaddy (20. September 2009)

Ich hatte einen Intel weiß nichgenau was für einen mit 66MhZ
dann einen AMD AthlonXP 2400+ 2GhZ
und jez einen AMD Phenom II x4 940 4x3GhZ


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2009)

Intel 386 DX-2 (oder wie der hieß ), ich glaub 30 oder 40 MHz
Intel Pentium 133 MHz
Intel Pentium III 450 MHz @ 504 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (Barton) 2133 MHz @ 2260 MHz
AMD Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz @ 2640 MHz
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 2400MHz @ 3510 MHz
Intel Core i7 2660 MHz @ 4000 MHz


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. September 2009)

Pentium 166 MMX
Celeron 300
Pentium III 900 MHz
Athlon XP 2400+
Pentium 4, 2,53 GHz
Athlon64, X2 5050e
Core 2 Duo, E 6300 Allendale
Phenom II X4 905e


----------



## Mücke99 (21. September 2009)

AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
Intel Core2 Duo E6850
Intel Quad Core Q6600


----------



## SmOOthr3D (24. September 2009)

1. p2
2.p4
3. athlon 64 3500
4. athlon 64 6400
5. q6600
6. phenom x4 II 940


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. September 2009)

1. C64 (wenn das zählt)
2. Pentium MMX 233MHz
3. AMD Athlon 2600+
4. AMD Athlon 3200+ 
5. AMD Athlon 64 3500+
6. Intel E6600
7. Intel Q6600
8. Intel Q9550


----------



## Losmile (24. September 2009)

Mal Auflisten:

286er
486er
Pentium 100
Pentium 166
K6 333
K6 500
Athlon 800Mhz
Athlon 1Ghz Slot
Athlon XP 1700+
Athlon XP 2600+
Athlon XP 3200+
Athlon64 3000+ 754
Pentium4 2,8 Northwood
Athlon64 3200+ 939
Athlon64 3800+ 939
Athlon64 X2 3800+ 939
Athlon64 X2 4200+ AM2
Core2Duo E6600
Core2Duo E4500
Core2Quad 6600 
Core2Quad 6700
Pentium E2180
Pentium E2220
Athlon X2 4000+ AM2 
Pentium E5200
Core2Duo E7300
Athlon X2 240
Core i7 860

Hätte nicht gedacht das es doch nen paar waren. Jeweils in unterschiedlichen Rechnern. Die kleinen im HTPC und Officerechner. Die größeren und Quads im Bildbearbeitungsrechner und Gamingrechner. AKtuell im Einsatz:

E5200= Office
X2 240= HTPC
Q6700= Gaming
i7 860= Bildbearbeitung

Gruß


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. September 2009)

Intel Pentium II MMX (mein erster Pc) 400mhz
AMD Athlon K7 600 mhz @ 650 (^^)
AMD Sempron 64 3400+ (AM2) 1800MHZ OC@ 2400MHZ
AMD Phenom X4 9650 (B3 Stepping)

Das wars schon

EDIT: der K7 war Slot-Bauweise


----------



## weizenleiche (24. September 2009)

Intel Pentium III 1 GHZ
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ auf 1,2GHZ (oder so kp was das war)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ auf 3,5 GHZ
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ auf 3,1 GHZ
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Black Edition auf 3,5 GHZ
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition auf 3,8 GHZ


----------



## cookiebrandt (25. September 2009)

Intel Pentium II 200 Mhz
Intel Pentium III 450 Mhz
Intel Pentium III 900 Mhz
AMD AthlonXP 1700+
Intel Centrino 1,6 Ghz
AMD AthlonXP 3200+
Intel Pentium IV 3,2 Ghz
Intel CentrinoDuo(?) 2x1,6 Ghz
Intel Atom 1,6 Ghz (aktuell)
AMD Athlon X2 4850e (aktuell)

erstaunlich, wie sie sich entwickelt haben  vor allem, wenn man sich die Software dazu anschaut.

MfG


----------



## eXEC-XTX (25. September 2009)

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (Ex-Gaming-PC)
AMD Athlon X2 5200+ (Ex-Gaming-PC)
AMD Turon X2 TL-60 (Notebook)
Intel Core i7 920 (Gaming-PC)


----------



## Nico88 (25. September 2009)

-Pentium2 200MHz
-Pentium3 700Mhz
-Pentium4 3000Mhz
-TurionX2 TL-60 2000Mhz
-Athlon64 3800+ 2400Mhz
-Core2 E6600 2400Mhz
-Core2 E8400 4100Mhz


----------



## Skaos (25. September 2009)

P I 166 MHz
P II 266 MHz
P III  1 GHz
AMD X2 3800+
C2D E8400
C2Q 9550


----------



## heartcell (25. September 2009)

Update

P II 266 MHz
Pentium D 3 GHz
Athlon x2 4000+
Phenom x4 9500
Core2Duo E4500
Core2Quad 9400
Core2Duo E8400
Core2Quad 8200
Core2Quad 6600
Core2Quad 9450 (in Benutzung)


----------



## The Rock (26. September 2009)

68000 @ Amiga 500 
68EC020 @ Amiga 1200
68EC030 @ 28 MHz Turbokarte M-Tec

486 DX4 100 MHz
intel Pentium II 233 MHz
intel Celeron 433 MHz
AMD Duron 650 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1700+
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ Barton
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Sockel 754
intel Core 2 Duo E4300
intel Core 2 Duo E8400
intel Atom 1,6 GHz @ Samsung NC10
AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition


----------



## A3000T (26. September 2009)

Weiß nicht ob ich hier schon mal postete, bin auch zu faul zum suchen, also einfach mal so reinschratzen. Das ganze ist nach Leistung geordnet (außer die AMDs am Ende, die sind mir noch so eingefallen)

68000 im Amiga 500
680EC20 im Amiga 1200
68030/50MHz im Amiga 1200 auf Blizzard 1230IV + 68882 Copro
68040/25MHz im Amiga 3000 auf Commodore 3640
68060/50MHz im Amiga 3000 auf Cyberstorm MK2

386SX33 in einem Nokia Komplettrechner
Pentium II 266
Pentium III 500 
Pentium III 1400
Pentium IV 2200
Pentium IV 3000
Pentium IV 3200


Core 2 Duo E4300
Core 2 Quad 6600

AMD Athlon 1400 (kleiner Hitzkopf)
AMD K6-2 400 (welche nur aufm P55T2P4 fast brauchbar funktionierte)


----------



## Deadhunter (26. September 2009)

mal meine.

AMD 3500+

Intel E6600

Intel i7 920


----------



## GrossmeisterB (5. Oktober 2009)

Mmmmmh, das waren schon einige CPUs, die ich hatte, hier mal alle an die ich mich erinnere:

intel 386 SX 20 (20MHz)
intel 486 DX4 100 (100MHz)
intel Pentium II 233
intel Pentium III 450
intel Pentium III 550
intel Celeron 566
intel Celeron 633
intel Celeron 800
AMD AthlonXP 1700+ ("JIUHB" )
AMD AthlonXP 3200+
AMD Athlon64 3000+
AMD Athlon64 X2 BE-2300
intel Pentium DC E2160
intel Core2Duo E6400
intel Core2Duo E8400
intel Core2Quad Q6600
intel Core2Quad Q8200
intel Core2Quad Q9300
intel Core i5-750


----------



## AmdNator (5. Oktober 2009)

Das sind waren und hab ich noch im schrank liegen CPU´s, könnte sein das aber noch ein paar fehlen!


AMD K6 350 MHz
AMD K6 2+ 500 MHz
AMD Duron 1200 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2100+
AMD Sempron 2800+
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 3200+           So. 754
AMD Athlon 64 3500+           So. 939
AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+       So. 939
AMD Athlon 64 3800+           So. AM2
AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+EE    So. AM2
AMD Athlon 64 x2 5000+EE    So. AM2
AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+EE    So. AM2
AMD Phenome 2 x3 720 BE


Intel CPU´s

Pentium 2 450 Mhz
Pentium 3 900 Mhz
Pentium M 1600 Mhz
Pentium M 2000 Mhz
Pentium 4 2,8 Ghz
Pentium 4 3,2 Ghz
Celeron 2,8 Ghz
Pentium D 925
Pentium Dual Core T2410


----------



## canis lupus (5. Oktober 2009)

ich zähle mal nur die auf die ich mir von meinem eigenen Geld gekauft habe. Den 386 vom meinem Vater damals zähle ich nicht mit. Alle Rechner haben solange gehalten bis ich mir jeweils einen neuen gekauft habe.

Intel Pentium 200 MMX 

AMD XP 2600

Phenom II X3 720


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt
e6400
Core 2 Duo 8400
Q6600


----------



## vo. (5. Oktober 2009)

Athlon 650MHz
P4 2,8GHz


----------



## Doom (5. Oktober 2009)

p4 1.8 ghz 
amd 3000+ 2.1ghz
amd x2 4000+ @ 2.8ghz


----------



## dok81 (10. Oktober 2009)

Intel Celeron 333 Mhz
Intel Pentium III 533Mhz
AMD Athlon 1100 Mhz
AMD Athlon 1133 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (1833 Mhz)
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (1800 Mhz)
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (2000 Mhz)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (2000 Mhz)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (2000 Mhz)
AMD Phenom II X3 720 (2800 Mhz)

puh...


----------



## area50 (10. Oktober 2009)

Cyrix 486er DX2 66MHz
Intel Pentium 1 100MHz
Intel Pentium 1 133MHz
Intel Celeron 300a (@600MHz)
AMD Duron 800MHz
AMD Athlon 1000MHz
AMD Athlon 1333MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1700+
AMD Athlon XP 2100+
AMD Athlon XP 2500+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (10x)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Intel Core2Duo E4300
Intel Core2Duo 5200
Intel Core2Duo E7300
Intel Core2Duo E8400
Intel Core2Duo 8500
Intel Core2Duo 8600
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e
AMD Phenom 2 940BE
AMD Phenom 2 955BE
AMD Phenom 2 965BE
AMD Athlon 2 620

Die letzten beiden habe ich noch hier.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (10. Oktober 2009)

Pentium III (ka was für einer)
Pentium 4 500 iwas
Celeron D 300 iwas
Athlon XP iwas xD
Core 2 Duo E6300
Core 2 Duo E7200
Core 2 Duo E8400
Core 2 Quad Q6600
AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition
Intel Xeon (E8400)
Intel Xeon (Q9450)
2x Intel Xeon X5560
Core 2 Duo T8100
Core 2 Duo SL9400

2x Xenon und den SL9400 hab ich noch im Betrieb (Mac Pro und EliteBook)


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (11. Oktober 2009)

In genauer Reihenfolge:

AMD Athlon (keine Ahnung welcher)
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Ich bin Also mit Haut und Haaren AMD User!


----------



## masteralarm (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab im Jahr 1991 angefangen.

- 6Mhz Prozessor (Aus nem Amstrad PC anno 1991)
- mind. 7 Prozessoren (Hab die immer von meinem Bruder bekommen)
- Ab 2000 AMD K6/2 500 Mhz
- 2001 AMD Athlon T-Bird 1.200 Mhz 100 FSB
- 2 Wochen später AMD Athlon T-Bird 1.000  Mhz 100 FSB
- Glaub ein 1.500+ Athlon XP war dabei (Den gab es doch oder?)
- 1.800+ Athlon XP
- Athlon 2.500+ @ 3.400+
- Intel Mobile 1,6 Ghz
- Intel Core 2 Irgendwas Dualcore 1,6 Ghz
- Intel Core 2 Irgendwas Duacore 2,2 Ghz
- Aktuell AMD Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 Ghz Luftkühlung

Hab glaube ich die eine oder andere CPU vergessen, bei den ganzen verliert man schonmal den überblick


----------



## hzdriver (13. Oktober 2009)

Na dann:

Intel Pentium 75 Mhz
Intel Pentium 133 Mhz
AMD K2 450 Mhz
Intel Celeron Coppermine 600Mhz@1035Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 Tuatalin 1400Mhz@1600Mhz
Intel Pentium 4 2400 Mhz@2600Mhz
Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.06Ghz@3.2
Intel 2Core D805 2.66Ghz@3.0
Intel C2D E4300 1.8Ghz@2.4

mal sehen wo es hin geht , mfg


----------



## Kaputt ? (13. Oktober 2009)

Da ich erst 19 bin, ist meine Liste kurz ;( :

1) An die erste kann ich mich nicht erinnern, da war ich 5 Jahre alt oder so. Der hatte nur ein Diskettenlaufwerk und ich habe damals nur Hugo gespielt^^.
2) Intel Pentium 3 450 Mhz  (bis 2002 ca.)
3) Intel Pentium 4 2,66 Ghz (bis 2006)
4) Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2,4 Ghz (bis 2009)
5) Intel Core I7 920 2,66 Ghz (bis ???)


----------



## davison (13. Oktober 2009)

dann mach ich mahl  

Pentium 3 350MHZ
Sempron 2200+
Pentium 4 2,66 ghz
AMD venice  3000+
Pentium D 805 @ 2x3,8ghz
core2 duo E6300 @3ghz
pentium E5200 @ 3,8ghz
Q9450 @ 3,5ghz

und hatte vor mir nächsten Monat ein I7 860 oder I5 750 zu holen  !


----------



## Mabrö (13. Oktober 2009)

ich reih mich auch mal ein:

486er - 100Mhz
Pentium 3 - 500Mhz
Athlon K7 - 1333Mhz
Athlon XP 2400+ - 2,0Ghz
Intel C2D E6300 - 2,13Ghz 
Intel C2D E7200 - 2,53Ghz
Intel C2D E8400 - 3,0Ghz @ 3,6Ghz


----------



## longtom (17. Oktober 2009)

Warn das noch Zeiten .

Comodore 128 
Intel 486 DX4 100 
Pentium 166Mhz 
Pentium II 350Mhz 
Celeron  500Mhz 
Athlon K7 1000Mhz 
Athlon XP 2000+ 
Athlon XP 2500+ (Barton) @  XP 3200+
Athlon 64  3400+  (so.754)
Atlohn 64 X2 4200+  (so.939)
Intel C2D E6750
Intel Q6600 
Phenom 2 X4 955 @ 3,6Ghz


----------



## w1Teee (19. Oktober 2009)

AMD sempron 3000+ 
AMD athlon x2 5200 +
und nun auf der suche nach einer neuen


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Oktober 2009)

Sind wahrscheinlich nicht alle^^

Intel:
Pentium
Pentium II
Pentium III
2x Pentium IIII
i7 920(Immoment im Betrieb)

AMD:
Athlon X000+Weiß Grad nicht welchen genau)


----------



## Revoller (20. Oktober 2009)

Desktop:
AMD 386er 33Mhz (entsorgt) -1995 bis 1999-
Pentium 90Mhz (entsorgt) -1999 bis 2000-
Pentium 200Mhz -2006 bis heute-
Pentium 3 500Mhz -seit 1999-
Pentium 3 650Mhz -seit 2004-
2x Via C3 800Mhz -seit 2001 / 2007-
Celeron 1700 -seit 2006-
Athlon XP 1700+ -seit 2008-
Athlon XP 1800+ (war noch nie im Einsatz) -seit 2003-
Athlon XP 3000+ -seit 2004-
Pentium Dual Core E2220 -seit 2009-
Core 2 Duo E6750 -seit 2007-

Notebook:
Intel 486er 66Mhz (Toshiba T1950)  -1997-
Pentium MMX 133Mhz (Toshiba Satellite) -1997 bis 1998-
Pentium 2 266Mhz (Toshiba Tecra) -1998 bis 2000-
Pentium 2 300Mhz (Toshiba Portege 3110 CT) -2001 bis heute-
Pentium 3 500Mhz (Toshiba Satellite 2710 XDVD) -2004 bis 2007-
Pentium 4 1800Mhz (Toshiba Satellite 2410-404) -2007 bis 2008-
Pentium M 1400Mhz (Toshiba Tecra S1) -2007 bis heute-

Das sollten alle gewesen sein, von den Desktop CPUs existieren, soweit nich weiter angegeben, alle noch und liegen hier oder sind eingebaut. Bei den Notebooks war es dagegen eher ein kommen und gehen, lediglich der Portege, Satellite 2710XDVD und der Tecra S1 sind noch bei mir.


----------



## Chris0974 (20. Oktober 2009)

-c64 (MOS 6510 0,985248 MHz extra bei Wiki nachgeschaut) (mein liebling bis heute, mit ihn lernte ich noch programmieren)
-c128d (Z80A-CPU (de facto 2 MHz) für den CP/M-Modus; MOS 8502 – ein modifizierter MOS 6510-Chip für normal betrieb (c128/c64 Modus) ca. 2 Mhz)
-amiga 500 (Motorola MC68000 7,09 MHz)
-amiga 1200 (Motorola MC68EC020 14,14 MHz)
 später mit Blizzard 1240 68040-Turbokarte (66 Mhz)
-Intel i486dx2 (66 Mhz)
-Intel Pentium 120
-Intel Pentium 133 (bruder)
-Intel Pentium 200 MMX
-Intel Pentium II 300
-AMD Athlon 700
-AMD Athlon XP 1200+
-AMD Athlon 64 x2 3000+
-AMD Phenom x4 9550
-AMD Phenom II 940 (bruder zur zeit)
-AMD Phenom II 955

Der C64 wird zeitweise noch verwendet, obwohl er schon mehr als 25 Jahre alt ist!!!!
(jaja, damal baute man noch für die Evigkeit!)


----------



## RAPXT (20. Oktober 2009)

Vergangenheit: Intel III EB 0.93 GHz -> AMD Athlon XP 2800+ 2.13 GHz -> AMD Athlon X2 4800+ 2.5 GHz

Gegenwart: AMD Athlon II X2 240 2.8 GHz @ 3.4 GHz

Zukunft: AMD PH II o. I7/I5


----------



## AMD Freak (3. Januar 2011)

Intel Pentium II mmx MHz:??? (Slot)
Intel Celeron MHz:??? 1998 (Slot)
Intel ??? MHz:1000
AMD ??? MHz:800
AMD Athlon X2 5450B MHz:2800 (noch im Dienst)
AMD Phenom II X4 965 MHz:3400 (ersetzt demnächst den Athlon)
Apple A4 MHz:1000
Apple A4 (ARM Cortex 8 M3) MHz:1000 o. 800 keine ahnung

ps: sry wegen den fehlenden Angaben ich bekomm sie einfach nicht raus


----------



## Jan565 (3. Januar 2011)

Intel Celeron 466MHz Sockel 370
Intel Celeron 2,93GHz Sockel 478
Intel Pentium 4 2,66GHz Sockel 775
AMD Athlon 4400+ Sockel 939
AMD Phenom X4 9500 Sockel AM2+
AMD Athlon 3800+ Sockel 939
Intel Cor 2 Quad Q9450 Sockel 775
AMD Sempron 3200+ Sockel AM2
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE C2 Sockel AM3 (geröstet, weiß aber nicht wodurch, wurde eingeschickt)
AMD Athlon 5200+ Sockel AM3
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE C3 (aus der RMA )

Das waren alle. Und von denen ich mehr hatte, mit denen war ich bissher auch zufriedener


----------



## boyka (3. Januar 2011)

muss man immer diese toten dinger an licht ziehen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Januar 2011)

Intel 8086 XT (1989)
Intel 286-16 (1991)
AMD 386-DX 40  (1992)
Intel 486-DX 50  (1993)
AMD 80486-DX2 80 (1994)
Intel Pentium 90 (1995)
Intel Pentium MMX 166 (1997)
AMD K6-II 300  (1998)
AMD Duron 800  (2000)
AMD Athlon XP 2400 (2001)
AMD Sempron 3000+ (2002)
AMD Athlon 64 3000+  (2004)
AMD Athlon 64 3800+  (2005)
AMD Athlon X2 4200+  (2006)
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 (2007)
Intel Core i5-750  (2009); 
- irgendwie fehlen noch 2 - 3; auf die ich aber nicht mehr komme.


----------



## Festplatte (3. Januar 2011)

AMD K6-III (400 MHz)
AMD Sempron 2800+ (2,00 GHz)
AMD Athlon II X4 640 (4 X 3,00 GHz)


----------



## F-4 (3. Januar 2011)

hmmm das wird ne lange Liste , die am XC 68060 RC50 getippt wird 

Also MOS-6510/C64, MOS-8502 und Zilog-Z80/C128DCR, Motorola-68000/A500/A600/A2000/CDTV, Motorola-68020/CD32/A1200, Motorola-68030/A3000/A1200, Motorola-XC68040/A1200, Motorola-XC und MC68060/A1200, Motorola-PPC603ePLCC/A1200, IBM-PPC603eBGA/A1200, Hitachi-SuperHitachiSH4/Dreamcast, AMD-AthlonXP-Palomino1700+/1800+/2000+, Intel-Pentium-75/166, AMD-AthlonXP-Barton2800+, AMD-PhenomII-X2-550Be

Alle Amigas+TK, C64, C128 und DC habe ich noch , die AthlonXP zum teil nur noch die CPU ... auch der Pentium 1 bleibt mir erhalten auch wenn der Materielle wert gegen Null geht  
Ansonsten die Palominos sind mir alle fuer Lau uebern Weg gelaufen wegen 100 oder 200 mhz lohnte sich kein Update , aber als Geek musste man ja jedes Update mitnehmen , wobei Palomino 2000+ Der Hammer war das ding war mit TDP 65 echt Hot im Sommer 

mfg F-4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2011)

*Pentium*
75, 90, 133
*Pentium II / III*
233, 350, 450, 550, 700, 866, aktuell noch in Besitz Cel. 900 / P III 866
*Sockel A*
1600, 2000, 2400, 2600, 3000, aktuell noch im Besitz 2 x 2000, 2600
*Sockel 478*
2400, 2800, 3000, 3200, aktuell noch im Besitz 2 x 2400, 3000
*Sockel 754*
3000, 3200, aktuell noch im Besitz Semp. 3000
*Sockel 939*
3500, 3700 x2 4600, aktuell noch im Besitz 3200
*Sockel 775*
3000, 3200, E 6750, E 6850, aktuell im Besitz C2Q 9550, E 5200
*AM2*
X2 3800, 5000, 4850
Fehlt noch ne Menge an CPU´s, aber ich habe mich auf die beschränkt die etwas länger bei mir waren, da zu noch so ein Zeugs wie zb Casio PB 1000, Schneider Euro PC usw. Kurzzeitig durch meine Hände lief eigendlich fast jede CPU ausser die aktuellen Modelle S 1366 und die neuen AM3


----------



## KaitoKid (3. Januar 2011)

AMD Athlon XP 2500


----------



## Dommerle (3. Januar 2011)

-Intel Pentium IV, Sockel 478, 3,0GHz, 1 Kern
-AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, Sockel AM3, 3,4GHz, 4 Kerne


----------



## Lolm@n (4. Januar 2011)

Pentium III
Pentium IV (2.8GhZ und 3.2GhZ HT)
Core2Quad QX6700
I5 750 (2x)
Xeon E5640 (1x aber bald 2x)
Phenom II X3 720BE
Phenom II X6 1055T
Athlon II X4 (nur kurz zum testen)
Core2Duo 2.4GhZ (Notebook)
Pentium 4 Mobile (kein plan welcher genau)


----------



## AchtBit (4. Januar 2011)

486er Intel SX 25
486er Intel DX 2/66
486er AMD DX 4/133
Intel Pentium P55C 133mhz
Intel Pentium 200 MMX @ 250mhz
Intel Celleron(P II) 300 @ 400mhz
Intel Pentium III 550 @ 600MHz
Intel Pentium III 800 @ 910MHz
Intel Pentium III 1400 S @ 1800MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 'Clawhammer'
Intel C2D E6400 i.M. @3ghz 'aktuelles Setup'
Intel C2D E6600 für 29.- erstanden u. wird wohl demnächts bei mir einziehen


----------



## Happyplace4190 (4. Januar 2011)

P4 2,4 GHZ
Core 2 Duo E4400
Core i7 920 C0
Core i7 920 D0


----------



## Own3r (4. Januar 2011)

AMD Athlon 64 3400+
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE C2


----------



## Own3r (4. Januar 2011)

Sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## maTi (4. Januar 2011)

Intel Pentium 4 (3,6GHz)
AMD Athlon II (2x 2,8GHz)
Intel Celeron Dual-Core (2x 2,5GHz)


----------



## 4riders_de (4. Januar 2011)

*C64-II*
P2 450
P3 500
P3 800
Athlon Thunderbird mit 1,2 oder 1,3 .. kA.. Schrott 
P4 1,4
P4 2,4 NW
P4 3,0

Xeon X3440
*Xeon X3450
2x E5420*

Celeron 1,4
*Celeron 2,0*

in nem HP Laptop werkelt noch irgend ein *AMD Turion X2..*

in Zukunft werde ich beim Xeon bleiben...

*Fett markiertes ist noch in meinem Besitz und Up & Running *


----------



## RedBrain (4. Januar 2011)

Intel Pentium 1 66 Mhz (Socket 7)
Intel Pentium 1 100Mhz (Socket 7)
Intel Pentium 1 200 Mhz (Socket 7)
Intel Pentium 2 350Mhz (Slot 1) 
Intel Celeron 700 Mhz (Socket 370)

AMD Duron 700 Mhz (Socket A) 
AMD Sempron 2 Ghz (Socket A)
AMD Athlon 1,4 Ghz (Socket A)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ "Brisbane" (Socket AM2)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4450+ "Brisbane" (Socket AM2) 
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T (Socket AM3)

Cyrix mit 133 Mhz (Socket 7)


----------



## ACDSee (4. Januar 2011)

Motorola 68000 im Amiga 500
AMD K6 166 Mhz
AMD K6-II 450 Mhz
Pentium III 500 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2700+
Core2Duo T7200
Core i7-860


----------



## fuSi0n (4. Januar 2011)

AMD Duron 800
AMD Athon XP 1800+
Intel Core2Duo E6750
AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE


----------



## Harti52 (6. Januar 2011)

486 DX/2-66
Pentium 75
Pentium 3 500
Athlon XP 2400
Athlon XP 2700
C2D E8400
Phenom II X6 1075T


----------



## GrauerLord (6. Januar 2011)

Den aller, aller ersten weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr mit Namen, aber alle danach:

AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
AMD Phenom II 955

Aus irgendeinem Grund bin ich immer bei AMD geblieben, aber ich glaube der allererste war ein Intel


----------



## Antalos (6. Januar 2011)

Intel Pentium 150 Mhz (1996) (läuft noch mit ATI Rage II und 48 MB Ram)
AMD K7 700 Mhz (2000) 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (2005)
AMD Phenom X4 9650 (2009)
Intel Core I5 2500 (2011)


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. Januar 2011)

Pentium 4 3,0 Ghz (Sockel 775)
Intel Core 2 Duo E7300
Amd Phenom II X3 710 meist @2,6 aber manchmal @3,8


----------



## AeroX (6. Januar 2011)

Intel... 900mhz
Q6600 

Das war's schon  
Mfg


----------



## Ezio (6. Januar 2011)

Pentium 133 MHz
Athlon XP 2100+
Sempron 2800+
Sempron 3000+
Athlon 64 3500+
C2D P8600
Turion X2 Ultra ZM-86
i3 330M
PII 1090T


----------



## Windows0.1 (6. Januar 2011)

Intel Celeron
Intel Pentium 4
Intel Core 2 Duo
Intel Core i 7
Amd Phenom 2 x6


----------



## Bastel_frea (6. Januar 2011)

Falsche Reihenfolge )
- Intel P4 2,4 Ghz (Wein Heul Flen)
- Phenom 2 X 4 965 BE
- Athlon XP 1,3 Ghz
- Athlon 64 X 2 2,1 Ghz
- Duron 800 Mhz
- Intel P3
- Intel P2 250 Mhz
- Intel P1
- AMD K6
- Intel 486 DX 2
- Intel Celleron 500 mhz, auch Celleron D
- ...
Alles liegt im keller, mit Intel hatte ich leider nur schlechte erfahrungen.


----------



## Asbasnowe (6. Januar 2011)

Intel Pentium 2 500 mhz
AMD Athlon XP 1800mhz
Intel Pentium 4 2,4ghz
AMD Athlon x2 6400+ 2x3,2 ghz
Amd Athlon x2 7750+ 2x2,7 ghz
AMD Phenom II 940 4x4ghz
Intel Core i7 860 4x4,2ghz

und Notebooks:

Intel Pentium Dual Core2x1,6ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo T9300 2x2,5ghz
AMD Neo K2 125 1,7ghz


----------



## jensi251 (6. Januar 2011)

Pentium 4 1.6ghz und turion 2x2.2ghz.


----------



## Wincenty (6. Januar 2011)

1. Intel Pentium III ?
2. Intel pentium II ?
3. Intel Pentium IV 3GHz
4. Intel Pentium E2200 2.2GHz
5. AMD Phenom II x4 955BE 3.2GHz


----------



## angelicanus (6. Januar 2011)

1. Intel Pentium III ?
2. Intel Pentium IV 3,4GHz
3. Intel Core 2 Duo T7500 2.2GHz


----------



## wiley (9. Januar 2011)

1.c64 (der gute alte brotkasten)
2.atari st
3.amiga 500
4.386 dx33
5.486 dx66
6.pentium 90
7.celeron 200
8.pentium3 700
9.barton xp 2500@3200
10.c2d 4400@3Ghz
11.c2q q9550@4Ghz
12.i5 2500k oder i7 2600k (werde mich in den nächsten wochen entscheiden)


----------



## BarFly (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo 
CPUs? Gut, hier diejenigen meiner jeweiligen Hauptrechner.

Diverse Sockel:
Zilog Z80 (Schneider CPC 464) 
Motorola 68000 (Atari ST 1024)
Intel 286 08
Intel 486/33
Intel 486/100

Sockel 7:
AMD K5/133
Cyrix 6x86/200
AMD K6/300
AMD K6/450

Sockel A:
AMD Duron 600 @800
AMD XP 1800 Palomino
AMD XP 2400+ Thouroughbred B

Sockel 775:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 Allendale 1866Mhz
Pentium Dual-Core E6600 Wolfdale-3M 3066 MHz

Ciao Hans


----------



## SESOFRED (11. Januar 2011)

C64
Amiga 2000 
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ oder ähnlich
AMD 64 4000+
AMD X2 6000+
Intel E8500
Intel Atom
Intel Q 9550
Intel I7 740m


----------



## Arthuriel (11. Januar 2011)

AMD Duron 1200
AMD Athlon XP 1800 Palomino (ist im Zweit PC)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ vermutlich Clawhammer
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Lima  (liegt hier noch rum)
AMD Athlon 64 6400+ X2 (werkelt im Erst PC rum)

Damit es nicht langweilig wird, wird die nächste CPU vielleicht von Intel sein .


----------



## böhser onkel (11. Januar 2011)

P3 800 Mhz
P4 2,67 Ghz
Q6700 3,2 Ghz


----------



## LosUltimos (11. Januar 2011)

Pentium II 400mhz
Pentium III 600mhz
Athlon XP 1700+
Pentium 4 3Ghz
Intel E8400
Intel E8500
Intel I7 950


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

Also fang ich mal an:


Ich hatte mehrere PC´s: 

AMD 2100+ 
E8400
Q6600 - nahc 2 Wochen gegen
Q6700 eingetauscht
Q9550 sehr günsitg gekauft, dann auf 
AMD X6 1090T umgestiegen
Nun verkaufe ich den AMD + Board ( Sign)


----------



## sethdiabolos (11. Januar 2011)

486 DX 2 66Mhz
Duron 800 Mhz
Celeron 2200Mhz
Pentium 4 2600Mhz Northwood
Athlon 64 3500+ Sockel 939
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
AMD Phenom 2 X4 965BE


----------



## mr.hellgate (11. Januar 2011)

Intel Pentium III [ka mehr welches Modell :S]
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD Athlon 4200x2
Intel Core i-7 920
AMD Phenom II 955 BE


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

Ach und ein AMD 6000+ hatte ich auch noch!


----------



## Equinoxe4 (11. Januar 2011)

ca. 1989:   286  mit 12 oder 20 MHz   (ist echt zu lange her)
                                              ca. 1992     SuperNintendo
ca. 1994:   486DX2 mit 66 MHz
                                              ca. 1997     Playstation
      1999:  Pentium3 500 MHz
                                              ca.  2003    GameCube
      2005:  Pentium M  1,73 MHz  (Notebook)
                                                    2008    Playstation 2
                                                    2009    Playstation 3
   bestellt:  i5-2500K

Zocke zu 50/50 auf PC und Konsolen. Wenn ich diese Historie zum ersten mal so betrachte, ist es witzig, festzustellen, dass ich Konsolen meist etwa zwei Jahre nach erscheinen gekauft habe, wenn deren Preis ein vernünftige Level erreicht hat, und das die Konsolenkäufe immer etwa zur Hälfte der Lebenszeit der jeweils aktuellen CPU statt fand.

Servus,
Equinoxe4


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Januar 2011)

Im Eigenbesitz:
KIII 450 
Athlon XP 1800+ Palomino (462)
Athlon XP 2500+ Barton (462)
Athlon XP 2600+ Barton (462) 
Athlon XP 3200+ Barton (462)
Sempron 2600 (462)
Sempron 2800 (462)
Athlon 64 X2 3800 (939)
Athlon 64 X2 FX 60 (939)
Athlon 64 X2 6400 (AM2)
Phenom II X4 965BE 125+140W (AM3)

Grundsätzlich sind keine CPU's übertaktet oder anderweitig beeinflußt, sondern laufen in den vom Hersteller festgelegten Parametern.

Zum PC rep.-mod. Umbau und Leihweise zu Selbsttests aus Freundes und Bekanntenkreis fast alles ab KIII-PhenomII(-außer Phenom I), Intel-CPU gehören hierbei eher zur Ausnahme.

Konsolen: Sega Master, Sega Megadrive, Sega Saturn
Leihweise genutzt: erste Nintendo-Konsole, Nintendo Gamecube, Playstation I+II, X-Box


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2011)

Alle hab ich gar keinen Plan mehr...

- AMD 386DX-40
- 486 DX2
- AMD Duron (glaub 800Mhz)
- Pentium irgendwas
- Athlon 64 irgendwas 
- Intel Atom
- AMD Phenom I 9950BE

Da waren auf jeden fall einige mehr. Alles im Nebel des Vergessenes verschwunden... :o)


----------



## KOF328 (15. Januar 2011)

ich bin noch so jung, dementsprechend die CPU history 

Pentium 4 3,0GHz
Core 2 Duo E4500 2,2GHz
i7 860 @3,2GHz


----------



## Soap313 (15. Januar 2011)

Pentium 4 3.4 GHZ
Amd Athlon 64 x2 6000
Amd Phenom II X4 955


----------



## roheed (15. Januar 2011)

ohhh, ob mir da noch alle einfallen?!

1. Intel 486 @ 33mhz
2. Intel Pentium II @ 233mhz
3. Athlon XP @ 2,6ghz (beim OC zerstört^^)
4. Athlon XP @ 2,8ghz
5. Intel E8400 @ 3ghz
6. Intel Q9450 @ 3,2ghz


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2011)

6502 (C64)
Motorola 68000 (Amiga)
Pentium I + IV
Pentium D
Core2Duo (Nummer weiß ich nicht mehr)
Core2Duo T8100
Core2Quad Q6600
Intel Atom
Core i5 750
Core i7 860
Core i7 980X

Commodore CDTV, Super Nintendo, Wii,Playstation 1-3, PSP


----------



## W3SSI (15. Januar 2011)

ein glück hab ich alle meine rechner als word dokument angelegt...wer hätte gedacht das sich das mal gelohnt hat.

-Intel Pentium 4 1.6GHz (Northwood) 128kb L2 Cache,So.478
-Intel Celeron 2.0GHz (Northwood) 128kb L2 Cache,So.478
-Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.2GHz (Prescott,90nm) 1024kb L2 Cache,So.478
-AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2,2GHz (Clawhammer,130nm) 512kb L2 Cache, So.939
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2x2,0GHz (Manchester,90nm) 2x512kb L2 Cache, So.939@2,42GHz
-Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 2x1,867GHz (Conroe,65nm) 2048kb L2 Cache, So.775@3,0GHz
-Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 4x2,4GHz (Kentsfield,G0,65nm) 2x4096kb L2 Cache, So.775@3,2GHz
-Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 4x2,83GHz (Yorkfield,E0,45nm) 2x6144kb L2 Cache, So.775@4,1GHz
-*Bestellt i52500k* freu ich mich schon aufs takten


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2011)

@ W3SSI

Das nenn ich mal eine detaillierte Aufstellung


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Januar 2011)

AMD Athlon 64 4000+
AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Intel Core i5 2500K

Ja ich weiß, der Intel ist ein Treuebruch.


----------



## apostoli (15. Januar 2011)

- C64
- Amiga
- Intel 486
- Athlon 64 3000+
- Core 2 Duo 6750
- Core 2 Quad Q6600
- i7 860


----------



## W3SSI (15. Januar 2011)

@Cook2211 ja danke xD und bei dir musste es gleich eine 1000euro EXTREM CPU sein ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2011)

@W3SSI

Ich sag mal so: Geburtstag und Weihnachten haben den Anschaffungspreis auf ein erträgliches Maß gesenkt


----------



## HAWX (15. Januar 2011)

Intel E2200
AMD X2 6000+
AMD X6 1055T


----------



## tom7 (16. Januar 2011)

Irgendein 166MHz Pentium  (zu lange her)
Athlon 1GHz (mann war das damals geil!!) (heute noch in Gebrauch!!)
Athlon XP 2700+ (heute noch in Gebrauch)
Core 2 Duo 8400
Core 2 Quad Extreme 9650


----------



## Bodmi (16. Januar 2011)

Pentium 1 133Mhz
Pentium 2 MMX 266Mhz
Pentium 4 2 GHZ
Amd Athlon 2400+
Pentium D 805 (4.1 GHZ Ohne Probleme *sabber*)
Zeitgleich ein Notebook mit einem Pentium weiss aber nicht welcher
Pentium Dual Core T4200 (Noch in gebrauch)
AMD Phenom II x4 965 (War vor kurzem noch in gebrauch, aber bin zu faul ihn wieder zusammenzubauen XD)


----------



## eagum (18. Januar 2011)

Pentium 133MHz
AMD K6-2 350MHz
Athlon 700MHz
Athlon XP 2100+
Athlon 64 3000+
Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (S939)
Core 2 Duo 4300


----------



## DeadlyTear (18. Januar 2011)

Intel 386
Intel Pentium 2 300MHz
AMD Duron 800 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Intel Core2Duo E6320


----------



## DerNachbar (18. Januar 2011)

Also wie die alten heißen kann ich ned sagen mein neuer ist ein amd x6 1090t


----------



## Ollithehub (18. Januar 2011)

Pentium II 400 mhz
Athlon xp 2000+
Athlon xp 3000+ Barton
Athlon 64 3000 clawhammer
Athlon 64 3700 clawhammer es von ebay
C2D e6400 L2 Stepping
C2D e6420 
Q6600
Core I7 920

So das war es erstmal


----------



## Lyran (18. Januar 2011)

AMD Duron 800MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ 1,4GHz@1,6GHz
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Sempron (Athlon XP) 2800+
Intel Pentium 4 Mobile 2GHz
Intel Pentium 4 524 3GHz HT
Intel Pentium 4 640 3,2GHz HT
Intel Pentium DualCore E2140 1,6GHz@3Ghz
Intel Core2Duo E6750 2,6GHz@3,8GHz
Intel Core2Duo E8400 3GHz@4GHz
Intel Pentium DualCore E5200 2,5GHz@4,2GHz
AMD Phenom II X4 955 C2 3,2GHz@4GHz
AMD Phenom II X4 955 C3 3,2GHz@4,2GHz


----------



## sfc (18. Januar 2011)

Hauptrechner:
Intel Pentium II 400
AMD Athlon (C) 1000 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (glaub ich zumindest)
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Intel Core 2 Q6600
AMD Phenom II X6 1090t (aktuell)

Zweitrechner:
AMD Athlon II X2 250
AMD Athlon II X3 450(aktuell)

Schlepptop:

Intel Celereon irgendwas - noch von 2006 und wird alle paar Monate mal rausgekramt, wenn der seltene Fall eintritt, dass ich ihn brauch^^ 

Kann gut sein, dass dazwischen irgendwas fehlt. Ich werde halt auch langsam alt.


----------



## AlexBW (19. Januar 2011)

Bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber in etwa so:

Pentium II
Pentium III
Athlon 64? 2600+
Athlon 64? 2800+
Core2Duo 8400
Athlon II X4 630


----------



## chrisz84 (19. Januar 2011)

chrisz84 schrieb:


> hehe ich hoff ich bekomm noch alles zusammen ;-P
> die dick geschriebenen sind aktuell noch im Einsatz.
> 
> Intel 286
> ...




EDIT: Update

*Dick *= aktuell (noch) im Einsatz
_Kursiv_ = hinzugefügte CPU´s (befinden / befanden sich seit dem letzten 
Post neu in meinem Besitz)

Intel 286
Intel 486
Intel Pentium I 133Mhz
Intel Celeron 366Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 800EB
Intel Pentium 4 1,5Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 1,7Ghz 
*Intel Pentium 4 Mobile 1,7 Ghz - Centrino I* (mittlerweile Laptop -> Dad) 
Amd Sempron 2200+
Amd Athlon XP M 2500+
Amd Athlon XP 2400+
Amd Athlon XP 2500+ 
*Amd Athlon 64 3200+*
Amd Athlon 64 3500+ mit Venice-Kern
*Amd Phenom 9950 BE *
*Intel Pentium Dual Core Mobile T2330* (mittlerweile Laptop -> Mum) 
_*Intel Celeron E1400*_
_*Intel C2D e4300*_
Intel C2D e6320
 Intel C2D e6420
Intel C2D e6600
_*Intel C2D Mobile T6500 - Centrino II*_ (Multimedia-Notebook)
Intel C2D e6750
Intel C2D e6850
Intel C2D e8300
_*Intel C2D Mobile P8400 - Centrino II*_ (Workstation-Notebook)
Intel C2D e8500 C0
Intel C2D e8500 E0 
Intel C2D Q9550 E0
_*Intel Core i3 330M *_(13,3" Notebook für Uni und Arbeit)
Intel Core i5 750
*Intel Core i7 860* (Gaming & Server)


----------



## Bagster (19. Januar 2011)

Lol, wieviele manche schon hatten.....jetzt kommen meine...

Amiga 500
Pentium 2
AMD Duron 800Mhz
AMD Athlon64 4000+ (Der bis letztes Jahr alles mitgemacht hat)
AMD Phenom II 965BE (Aktuell)
I7 2600K oder AMD mit Bulldozer Archi in naher Zukunft, wobei Gegenüberstellung der Entscheidungstreiber wird.

LG


----------



## ShawnBaalson (19. Januar 2011)

Keine Angst du bist normal! Hatte auch noch nicht sooo viele 


Pentium III 800Mhz
Pentium IV 3Ghz
Core 2 Duo E8400 2x3Ghz
i5 750 4x2.66Ghz
i7 2600k 4x3.4Ghz


----------



## Clonemaster (19. Januar 2011)

AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Intel C2D E6300
Intel C2D E6850
AMD Phenom II X4 965


----------



## Papzt (19. Januar 2011)

AMD Duron 800 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Palomino
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ Barton  (unglaublich geile CPU )
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 
AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE
AMD Phenom II X6 1090 T


----------



## Mr.Scaletta (19. Januar 2011)

Intel Pentium 3 mit 800 MHZ (2005)
Intel Core Duo T2450 (2x 2,0 GHZ) (2007) (Notebook)
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 mit 2x 2,2 GHZ (2007)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 mit 2x 3,0 GHZ (2008)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 mit 4x 3,2 GHZ (2008)
Intel Core i5 750 mit 4x 4,0 GHZ (2010)
Intel Core i5 430M mit 2x 2,26 GHZ (2010) (Notebook)

und dieses Jahr soll es ein Intel Core i5 2500K oder ohne offenen Multiplikator werden


----------



## KingKoolKata (19. Januar 2011)

so ich auch mal 

motorola 68000 @7,14Mhz - Amiga 2000
motorola 68030@ 50Mhz -  Amiga 1200 mit Turbokarte 
Intel Pentium 100
Intel Pentium 133
Intel Pentium 200 MMX 
AMD K6-2 400
AMD K6-2 500
AMD Athlon 800
AMD Athlon 1400 
AMD Athlon XP 1700+
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon (Barton) 3000+
AMD Phenom 9600 BE
AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T

Wie man Sieht, seit dem K6-2 400 nicht wieder zurück zu Intel 
Ich hoffe ich kann das beibehalten....also AMD zeig was Bulldozer kann


----------



## Rico2751988 (19. Januar 2011)

In meinem allerersten Rechner (Weihnachtsgeschenk von meim Vater, Gott war ich stolz, war ein:

                               AMD K6 - 2 mit 300 MHz

Danach die Rakete:     Duron 1,0 GHZ (Das war ein Sprung, WELTEN )

Danach:
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ Palomino         1,667 GHz
                               AMD Athlon XP 3200+ Barton            2,2    GHz
                               AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Venice            2,0    GHz
                               AMD Athlon FX 55 San Diego            2,6    GHz
                               AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor      3,0    GHz
                               AMD Phenom II X4 940BE   Deneb      3,0    GHz

Und aktuell:
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE Thuban  3,3    GHz


----------



## PW1993 (19. Januar 2011)

P3 900Mhz
P4 3,4Ghz
P4 3,2Ghz(sogar schon sockel 775  )
Core2Duo E7600
Core2Quad q9400
Core i7-860


----------



## poolk (19. Januar 2011)

Intel(?) 8086, soll in einem TV-play gerät verbaut sein das ich hatte
Intel 286 notebook!
Intel 486DX
Intel pentium 166mmx
Amd K6-2
Amd Duron 800
Amd athlon tbird 1300
Amd athlon xp 2000+
amd athlon 64 k.a. Betreffend mhz
Intel q9550
Intel t5800 notebook
Amd X6 1090t

Bin mir bei den mhz bzw p-rating nicht immer sicher


----------



## Athlon1000TB (20. Januar 2011)

Naja, bei mir ist die Liste recht übersichtlich.

AMD Athlon 800
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1000
Intel Core 2 Quad 8200


----------



## TheBaum (20. Januar 2011)

Intel Pentium 400 mhz (glaub ich)
AMD Athlon 2600+ 1,8GHz (hat sich selbst auf 2,6GHz getaktet)
Intel Pentium 4 3,2 GHz (virtueller dualcore wenn ichs richtig kapiert hab)
AMD Athlon 64 6000+ 2x 3,0GHz (is im moment drin aber total fürn arsch)
AMD Athlon 2 3x 455 (3x 3GHz liegt noch im karton kam heute an)


----------



## Sickpuppy (20. Januar 2011)

Vor PC:
Atari ST
C64

PC:
286 12 Mhz
386
486 DX 33Mhz
486 DX2 66Mhz
K6-2 450 Mhz
Duron 700
Duron 800
Duron 1200
XP 1800
XP 2300 (glaub ich)
AMD 64 3000+
AMD 64 3500+
AMD X2 4200
AMD x4 955


----------



## nitg (20. Januar 2011)

C64
Pentium 100MHz
Celeron 500MHz
AMD (K6?) 800MHz
AMD 1,6GHz
Pentium 4 2,8GHz
Pentium 4 3,6GHz
Pentium D 3,6GHz
--------
AMD Ahtlon X2 6000+
Core2Duo E6600
Core2Duo E4500
Core2Duo E8400
Core2Quad Q8400
Core2Quad Q9450
---------
Core i7 920


----------



## DeadlyTear (20. Januar 2011)

Also wenn ich mir das mal so ansehen, war der AMD Duron 800 ja mal eine sehr beliebte CPU..


----------



## Goldfield (24. Januar 2011)

1997 - Intel Pentium 200mhz
2003 - Intel Pentium IV 2,53ghz
2005 - AMD Athlon 64 3700+
2008 - Intel Pentium E2200
2009 - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550


----------



## Gast XXXXX (24. Januar 2011)

Hmm gute frage.
ganz ganz früher..
286
486
Irgendeinen AMD war zu DOOM 1 zeiten, ich weis noch das es immer Ruckler Gab weil die festplatte zu langsam war.
Dann PS1
Dann Pentium 3 glaube 433Mhz
Einige Sockel A Cpus, die beim OC gestorben sind 
S939 Athlon 64 x2 3800+
AM3 550BE
bald BD


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (24. Januar 2011)

Erster Prozessor: War der aus dem damaligen *400 Mhz PC vom Aldi, *wie der jetzt genau hieß, weiß ich nicht mehr.

2. Amd Athlon XP 4200 + 

3. Amd Athlon II x2 255 


Das war es auch schon wieder, es kommt aber demnächst ein neuer hinzu, wahrscheinlich ein 3 Kern Prozessor von AMD oder ein 4 Kern, mal schauen was besser ist.

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## ricochet (25. Januar 2011)

Habe auch mal in meinen grauen Zellen gekramt und denke, dass diese Liste meiner privat genutzten CPUs (meine geschäftlich genutzten und solche, die ich für andere zusammengebastelt habe, sind hier nicht mit aufgeführt) einigermaßen vollständig ist:

Zilog Z80 mit 3,25 MHz (in Sinclair ZX81)
MOS-8501 mit 885 kHz bzw. 1,76 MHz (in Commodore 16)
MOS-8502 mit ca. 2 MHz (in Commodore 128)
Siemens 8088 mit 9,54 MHz (in Schneider Euro PC)
NEC V20 mit 9,54 MHz (in Schneider Euro PC)
Harris 80286 mit 20 MHz plus Co-Prozessor 80287
AMD Am386DX mit 40 MHz plus Co-Prozessor
Intel i486DX mit 50 MHz
Intel i486DX4 mit 100 Mhz
Intel Pentium P54C mit 100 MHz
Intel Pentium P54CS mit 166 MHz
Intel Pentium-MMX P55C mit 233 MHz
Intel Pentium III (Katmai 600B) mit 600 MHz
Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) mit 1 GHz
Intel Pentium 4 (Northwood) mit 2,6 GHz
Intel Pentium 4 (Northwood) mit 3,2 GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (Wolfdale) mit 3 GHz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 (Yorkfield) mit 3 GHz

Viele Grüße
ricochet


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2011)

Intel P4 450MHz
AMD Sempron 2800+
AMD Athlon 4000+
Intel E6600@stock
Intel E6850@stock
Intel Q9550@3,6Ghz


----------



## Festplatte (25. Januar 2011)

AMD K6-III (400 MHz)
AMD Sempron 2800+ (2,00 GHz)
AMD Athlon II X4 640 (4 X 3,00 GHz)


----------



## gug (25. Januar 2011)

- Intel Centrino (Notebook) welcher weis ich nicht aber er war hundsmiserabel
- Amd Athlon 64 Modell müsste man jetzt wissen  (@3,00 ghz)
- Intel Core 2 Duo (Notebook) @ 1,8ghz
- AMD Phenom II x4 940 BE


----------



## Junky90 (2. Februar 2011)

1) Pentium III 500 MHz
2) Pentium 4 1,8 GHz
3) Core 2 Duo E6300 2 x 1,86 GHz
4) Phenom II X2 545 2 x 3 GHz
5) Phenom II X4 965 4 x 3,4 GHz


----------



## böhser onkel (2. Februar 2011)

P 3 800 Mhz
P4 2,7 Ghz

Core 2 Quad 6700


----------



## devon (2. Februar 2011)

Intel 486
Intel Pentium 200Mhz
Intel P2 MMX 400Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Intel Core 2 Duo E8600
Intel Core i7 920


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Irgendein Intel Celeron mit 333 MHz oder so 
Irgendein Intel Celeron mit 400 MHz oder so 
Intel Pentium III mit 900 MHz
Intel Pentium IV mit wahnsinnigen 3 GHz und HTT
Noch ein Intel Pentium IV aber auf Sockel 478 mit nur 1,6 GHz
AMD Athlon X2 4800+ Brisbane 
AMD Athlon X2 4400+ Brisbane
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 oced auf 4 GHz mit 1,6 Volt.. 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 oced auf 3,6 GHz
Intel Core i7 860 oced auf 3,4 GHz
Und meine jetzige CPU: Intel Core i5 750 oced auf 3,8 GHz 

Waren alle die mir mal so schnell einfallen.


----------



## Lyran (2. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 oced auf 4 GHz mit 1,6 Volt..



Aua!  Warum so irre viel VCore?! Meiner brauchte 1,3V für 4GHz


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Lyran schrieb:


> Aua!  Warum so irre viel VCore?! Meiner brauchte 1,3V für 4GHz



Weil er sonst keine 4 GHz gemacht hat, warn echt mieses Stück. Aber funktioniert noch immer wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Portvv (2. Februar 2011)

So meine CPU Histoy

pentium II MX 350 Mhz 
AMD Ahtlon XP 2000 +
AMD Ahtlon XP 3000+
AMD Sempron ( weiss nicht mehr genau welcher)
AMD Ahtlon 64 3500+
Intel C2D E6600
Intel i7 920
Intel i7 2600


----------



## DrSin (2. Februar 2011)

486 DX2 66Mhz mit Turbo-Modus von AMD
Pentium 1 166Mhz
AMD K6-2 500 - der nie wirklich lief
AMD Athlon 700Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Intel Core 2 Duo T5600
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Intel Atom N450
Intel Core i5 2500K


----------



## Julian1303 (2. Februar 2011)

Intel 486er
AMD K7 2000+
AMD K7 2400+
AMD K7 3200+
AMD Athlon X2 5000+
AMD Phenom II X4 955 (C2) noch heute in meinem HTPC in Betrieb
AMD Phenom II X4 955 (C3) in meinem Game-PC in Betrieb... noch
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T heute angekommen wird noch eingebaut 
... mehr geht dann nicht mehr auf meinem MSI 790FX GD70 Board


----------



## nightrat (2. Februar 2011)

Intel 386
Intel Pentium
Intel Pentium II Slot 1
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
Intel Pentium III 500 MHZ
AMD Sempron
Intel Core2Duo (MacBook)
AMD Phenom II 955BE

Das waren die CPU's, die mir noch eingefallen sind.

Früher immer Intel, heute nur noch AMD (im MacBook gibts ja leider keine AMD's) da man für die Leistung (die man auch wirklich braucht) am wenigsten Geld für zahlen muss.


----------



## TaMiRu (2. Februar 2011)

MOS Technology 6510 (bin kleiner klugscheißer, ist von nem c64...mein erster rechner)
286er
386er
pentium 1
pentium 4
e8400
q9550


----------



## B4CKF!sH (2. Februar 2011)

pentium III
Athlon 64 XII 6000+
Phenom 2 X4 955BE


----------



## Gothic1806 (3. Februar 2011)

Intel 386 
Intel Pentium -75 MHZ
Intel Pentium -166 MHZ MMX
Amd Thunderbird - 1100 MHZ
Intel Pentium 4 Northwood 2,6 GHZ
Intel Pentium Dualcore E 2200 - 2te Rechner mit Agp  
Intel Core 2 Duo E 6300 Arandale 1,86 GHZ

Mfg


----------



## Moinge (3. Februar 2011)

ui, ich hatte nich so viele^^
irgendein celeron mit 633mhz, gekauft november 2000
intel core 2 duo T7500 2x2,2ghz (notebook sept. 2007)
irgendein athlon xp als eratzrechner, der stand aber nur rum^^
i7 930 seit mai 2010


----------



## -Thunderbird- (3. Februar 2011)

Da hab ich ja richtig wenige gehabt 

Intel Pentium 3 - 900 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
Intel C2D E6850 (@ stock) <-- aktuell


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. Februar 2011)

intel p3 550 mhz 
amd k6 @500mhz
amd athlon xp 2000+/1800+/2200+/2600+/2500+
amd athlon 64 4000+ san diego / 4600+ x2 
intel q6700 /q9550 /e6750 /e6600 /e4300 /e6300
I7 870s

moblie Amd turion 64 mit 2x2,1 ghz 
intel t9500 /t5800/t1400 /x9000 /x9100


----------



## dayo21 (4. Februar 2011)

intel P200 MMX
amd Athlon XP 1700+
amd Athlon XP 2200+
intel P4 3,0 HT (Northwood)
intel E6600
intel q9400 (aktuell @ 3.2 Ghz)


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2011)

Pentium 133
Athlon XP 2500+
Athlon 64 3200+
Athlon 64X2 3800+
Phenol II 955


----------



## AuroraALX (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte, aufgrund meiner Jugend(), erst zwei!

Intel Pentium 4 2,53 GHz
Intel Pentium Inside 3,00 GHz

hoffentlich bald einen:

Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge Quad 4x 3,20 GHz


----------



## Portvv (4. Februar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> So meine CPU Histoy
> 
> pentium II MX 350 Mhz
> AMD Ahtlon XP 2000 +
> ...


 
Einen vergessen : core i5 430M


----------



## mMn (8. Februar 2011)

CYRIX 6x86 (P133+, glaub ich jedenfalls)
???...
Intel Pentium 3 700 MHz
AMD Duron 1000 MHz
Intel Pentium 4 2400 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
AMD Opteron 170
Intel C2D T7200
Intel C2D E7200
Intel C2D E7300
Intel C2Q Q9550


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Februar 2011)

Intel Pentium II 466 MHz
Intel Pentium III 700 MHz
Athlon XP 2200+
Athlon XP 2800+
Athlon 64 X2 5400+
Phenom II X4 965 BE


----------



## blackedition94 (8. Februar 2011)

Intel Pentium II 300MHz (bin mir nicht sicher)
Amd Athlon XP 1800+
Intel Pentium  D 925 (werkelt in meinem bro seinem PC)
Intel Core 2Duo E2140 ( übertaktungsgeil  und arbeitet bei meinem Vater im Office PC)
Intel Core 2 Duo T6400 (war in meinem Ex-Notebook und läuft immer noch)
Amd Phenom II X6 1090T ( werkelt hier neben mir )


----------



## Rollimaster (12. Februar 2011)

intel 486
Pentium 4 1800mhz
Athlon 2600+
Athlon64 3200+
Athlon64 4200+
Athlon64 4600+
Athlon64 5000+
Athlon64 5200+
Athlon64 5600+
Athlon64 6000+

Phenom 9950
Phenom 2 x3 720
Phenom 2 x4 965

So Glaube ich habe alle


----------



## Luke Skywalker (13. Februar 2011)

- AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000
- 2 x AMD Phenom 2 X4 965 BE 
Der erste ist mir beim Einbauen kaputt gegangen


----------



## Micha1994 (13. Februar 2011)

Intel Pentium - 90 Mhz
Intel Pentium 2 - 200Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 - 1Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 - 1,8Ghz
Intel Pentium D 930 - 3Ghz
AMD K6-500  - 500Mhz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ - 2,6 Ghz 
AMD Phenom 2 X4 945 - 3Ghz

Man muss dazu sagen ich sammle Cpu's


----------



## Lyran (14. Februar 2011)

Micha1994 schrieb:


> Intel Pentium - 90 Mhz
> Intel Pentium 2 - 200Mhz
> Intel Pentium 3 - 1Ghz
> Intel Pentium 4 - 1,8Ghz
> ...



und dann sinds nur die 8?


----------



## AeroX (15. Februar 2011)

600mhz Intel 
900mhz Intel
Q6600 Intel
Seit kurzem i7 920 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## prointhegame (15. Februar 2011)

Intel Pentium I 166 MHz mit MMX Technologie? lol
Intel Pentium III 600 MHz
Athlon XP 2800+
Athlon 64 X2 5400+


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Februar 2011)

Commodore 64 -> http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64?wasRedirected=true
Noch nich mal 1 Mhz xD
Pentium 2 @ ??
AMD Semphron 2600
AMD Athlon 64 3200
Intel Core q9505

Und noch ein paar alte Kisten im 200-400mhz  Bereich, weiß aber nemma welche.


----------



## böhser onkel (15. Februar 2011)

P 3 800 MH
hZ
Pentium 4 ,26 Ghz
Core 2 Quad 6700


----------



## prost (15. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist die Liste kurz 
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (@3,2Ghz damals)
-Intel i7 920


----------



## byte1981 (15. Februar 2011)

C64
Amiga 500
AMD 386
Intel 486DX66
Intel Pentium (90Mhz)
Intel Pentium (266Mhz)
AMD Duron (900Mhz)
AMD Athlon XP 1800 Socket A
AMD Athlon XP 2400 Socket A
AMD Athlon 64 3000 Socket 754
AMD Athlon 64 4600+ Socket AM2
AMD Athlon 64 6000+ Socket AM2
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2,50Ghz Socket 775
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 3,6 Ghz Socket 775 

Die hatte ich schon.


----------



## eXILe (15. Februar 2011)

Intel Pentium I - 166 MHz
Intel Pentium II - 266 MHz - Slot 1
Intel Pentium 4, M oder Celeron - ?! MHz (in einem alten 15,4" DELL Notebook, Mobil))
AMD AthlonXP - 1800+ (Kern: Palomino) - Socket A
AMD Athlon64 - 3000+ (Kern: ?!) - Socket 939
Intel Core2Duo T9300 - 2,5 GHz - Mobil
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - 2,8 GHz (Kern: Thuban) - Socket AM3


----------



## Dan19 (15. Februar 2011)

AMD Athlon X2 3800+ 
und AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
mehr nicht


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Februar 2011)

Athlon XPs:

900+
1000+
1200+
1400+
1500+
1800+
2000+
2200+
2400+
2500+
3000+
3200+

Pentium 4 540
Celeron 346D
E6300
E4700
E8400

Athlon 64 3000+ (939)
3500+ (Am2)
Sempron 140
Athlon II 425
Phenom II 965


----------



## pagani-s (15. Februar 2011)

pentium 1 60mhz
celeron kp 333mhz
athlon xp 2600+ 1917mhz
amd 5600 x2 2800mhz
core2duo e8400 @3600mhz
phenom2 x3 720 be @ 4x3,6ghz
phenom2 x4 955 @3,8ghz
core i7 920 @ 3,8ghz+ht
amd dualcore 5000+(2x2,2ghz) @phenom fx5000 4x3ghz
amd dualcore 5200+(2,3ghz) @3,4ghz
athlon x2 4400+ dualcore @ 5400+
sempron140 @3778mhz und als athlon2 x2 4400 2x3,6ghz
athlon2 x3 @ 4x3,9ghz
phenom2 x6 1055 @ 3800mhz
athlon2 x2 240 @ 3,4ghz
pentium 3 650mhz
mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein

edit
phenom2 x2 555 @ 4x4ghz
Pentium I 133Mhz


----------



## blueray95 (15. Februar 2011)

pentium II @ keine ahnung
pentium III @ 450
pentium III @ 800
pentium d 925 @ 3750
phenom II x4 965 @ 3400


----------



## herthabsc21 (15. Februar 2011)

-Robotron 
-C 64
-Amiga500
-Atari ich glaube 1200 SX oder so 
-286DX -noch vorhanden
-386DX mit dem Spiel Budokan oder so hat jedenfals laune gemacht 
-486DX
-Pentium I 133Mhz-noch vorhanden
-Pentium II 200Mhz-noch vorhanden
-Cyrix mit 133Mhz-noch vorhanden
-Celeron 500 Mhz
-Pentium IV 1,9 Ghz
-AMD Athlon XP1500+
-AMD Athlon XP 2500+ Super zum Übertakten
-AMD Athlon 3000+
-Intel Pentium Dualcore D805 3,8GHZ war auch nicht schlecht zum Übertakten
-Intel Core 2 Duo E6600@3,6GHZ-noch vorhanden
-Intel Core 2 Duo E 8500 @4GHZ-noch vorhanden 
-Intel Core 2 Quad 9550@3,8GHZ der noch aktuell läuft


----------



## Spector (15. Februar 2011)

P1 66 mhz
P2 450 mhz
P3 1000 mhz
P4 2600 mhz
Athlon  6000 mhz
Mobile Core 2 Duo 2mal 2,1 ghz


----------



## JawMekEf (16. Februar 2011)

Lyran schrieb:
			
		

> und dann sinds nur die 8?



Dacht ich mir auch 
Er meint wohl, das er soviele Generationen hat, also nicht wie andere 5 C2D


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Februar 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:
			
		

> AMD XP 1400+ 1,2GHz
> AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2,0GHz
> AMD Athlon 64 4000+ 2,4GHz
> AMD Opteron 180 2x2,4GHz
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst und ergänze:

AMD Athlon II X215 2x2,7GHz
Intel Core i7 860 4x2,8GHz (ersetzte den Q9550)


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

Cyrix 166+
PII 350
TBird 1200
P4 2400
A64 3500+
C2D E6600
i7 2600K


----------



## xXEmoKeksXx (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin ja erst 16 xD
Aber egal!

1.AMD Sempron3000+
2.AMD Athlon64 5000+, den ich später dann auf 2900MHz übertaktet habe
3.AMD PhenomII x4 965BE, der läuft nun auf 3800MHz
des wars schon


----------



## Corvi (17. Februar 2011)

p1 100 
p3 450 
athlon xp ka mhz
athlon 64 3000+
core2duo e8400

hoffentlich bald: core i5-2500


----------



## eXitus64 (18. Februar 2011)

AMD K6 200MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon 64 3400+
AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @2,8Ghz

Pentium 3 500MHz
Pentium 4 1,6GHz @2GHz
Pentium 4 2,53GHz
Pentium 4 3GHz
Core 2 Duo E4300 @3,2GHz

Pentium 3 M 1,2GHz
Core 2 Duo Mobile T5450
Pentium M 760
Pentium M  735 @2,26GHz

Derzeit einen Core i7 740-QM


----------



## tuner-andy (18. Februar 2011)

AMD Athlon XP 1400+ (Sockel 462)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ (Sockel 939)
Intel Core i7 920 (Sockel 1366)


----------



## -MIRROR- (18. Februar 2011)

Intel E8400
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T

Kurze Liste ^^


----------



## Gast20141127 (18. Februar 2011)

MOS 6510 (C64)
Motorola 68000 (Amiga 500)
Intel i486DX2 (50MHz)
Intel P2-400
Intel P3-450
AMD Duron 800
AMD Duron 1200
AMD Athlon XP 1600
AMD Athlon XP 2400
AMD Athlon XP 2600 (Reserve PC)
AMD AthlonII X4 640 (aktuell)

in nächster Zeit wird dann noch ein PhenomII X6-1090 oder 1100 dazukommen.


----------



## Sturmtank (18. Februar 2011)

Intel 486 100 Mhz
P3 500
P3 1133 denke ich war das
Athlon XP 2000+
Sempron 2800+
Core 2 Duo E 6400
Core I5 750 

Mobil: Core I3 330M


----------



## VerrueckteMongo (18. Februar 2011)

Intel Pentium 4 @ 3.0 ghz
Intel Core 2 Dou @ 1.86 ghz
AMD Phenom 2 @ 3.4 Ghz ( Wurde Mitlerweile Geklaut)
Intel Core 2 Dou @ 1.86 ghz


----------



## Jan565 (18. Februar 2011)

AMD:

AMD Athlon XP 2800+ in besitz
AMD Athlon X2 5200+ in besitz
AMD Athlon X2 4400+ verliehen
AMD Opteron X2 160 Defekt in besitz
AMD Phenom 2 X4 955BE in besitz
AMD Athlon FX55 coming soon


Intel 

Intel Celeron 466MHz weg geworfen
Intel Pentium 3 900MHz in besitz
Intel Celeron D340 in besitz
Intel E2160 in besitz
Intel E4500 in besitz
Intel E6300 in besitz
Intel E6400 verkauft
Intel Q9450 verkauft

naja, hab zwar noch einige CPU´s aber halt nicht immer ein System um die zu nutzen. Für eine kleine Sammlung reicht es


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (18. Februar 2011)

1. AMD Athlon 64 3000+
2. derzeit: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Sockel AM2

3. wird ein Bulldozer


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Februar 2011)

Intel Pentium II 350MHz
Intel Pentium 4 1.7GHz
Intel Pentium M 1.7GHz
Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.4GHz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 4x2.4GHz
Quallcomm MSM7xxxx 528MHz ARM (Smartphone) 
MOS 6502 1.77MHz (Atati 800XL)  
Zilog Z80 3.579MHz (CBS Colecovision)   
Intel Atom 1.6GHz

Alles chronologisch sortiert 

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich noch nie einen AMD Prozessor hatte


----------



## Lorenor Zorro (19. Februar 2011)

- Intel i486DX2               50MHz
- Intel Pentium II           200MHz
- Intel Pentium 4          1800MHz
- Intel Pentium 4          3000MHz
- AMD Athlon X2 5000+ 2600MHZ
- AMD Phenom ll x4 940 3000MHz
- AMD Phenom ll x4 955 3200MHz
- Intel i7 920               2600MHz  (ist erst neu der wird wohl dann etwa 3,6 Ghz haben)


----------



## Bonham (19. Februar 2011)

- Intel Pentium II  200 MHz
- Intel Pentium III 700 MHz
- AMD Athlon XP 2100+ 
- Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,6 GHz


----------



## mMn (10. März 2011)

mMn schrieb:


> CYRIX 6x86 (P166+: 133MHz)
> ???...
> Intel Pentium 3 700 MHz
> AMD Duron 1000 MHz
> ...



CYRIX 6x86 (P166+: 133MHz)
*Via C3 800MHz*
Intel Pentium 3 700 MHz
AMD Duron 1000 MHz
Intel Pentium 4 2400 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
AMD Opteron 170
Intel C2D T7200
Intel C2D E7200
Intel C2D E7300
Intel C2Q Q9550


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. März 2011)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (OEM)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 
AMD Phenom II x6 1090T


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. März 2011)

Intel mit 166mhz
Pentium 4 mit 1,6ghz 
Pentium 4 mit 2,66ghz
E6400
Q9300
Q6600


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. März 2011)

meine CPU ära

anfang
amd sempron 2800 abgeraucht (selbst schuld zuviel übertaktet)
amd athlon64 3700
amd athlon64x2 4400
amd athlon64x2 5200 unnötigerweise,ich hatte eigendlich den 6000 gekauft aber unwissen tja so lernt man.
amd Phenom2 920 der bis heute drin ist, perfekte kombi, die grafikkarte bremst diesen zwar noch aus, aber beim wechsel zur gtx460 1gb ist die kombi perfekt


----------



## computertod (10. März 2011)

- Intel Pentium 133Mhz
- Intel Pentium 233Mhz
- Intel Pentium II 350Mhz
- Intel Pentium II 400Mhz
- Intel Pentium III 600Mhz
- Intel Pentium IV 2,8Ghz
- Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 (OCt bis 3Ghz)
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (OC @ 3Ghz)

- AMD Sempron 2800+ (OC @ 2Ghz)
- AMD Athlon XP ???? 1,8Ghz


----------



## fuddles (10. März 2011)

hm...

Intel 486 SX 16Mhz ( ausm Karstadt ^^ )
Intel Pentium I 60Mhz
Intel Pentium I 90Mhz ( Vobis )
Cyrix P166+ 133 MHz ( Vobis )
AMD Duron 800Mhz ( gebraucht )
Intel Celeron 1000Mhz ( gebraucht )
Intel Pentium 4 2,8Ghz ( gebraucht )
Intel Core2Duo E6750 2,66Ghz ( Aldi ^^ )
Intel Core2Quad Q8300 2,5Ghz

Könnte sein das 1-2 CPUs fehlen. Habe mir früher oft CPUs ausgeliehen und rumgeschraubt.
Jedenfalls sind das mal sicher welche wo ich auch gekauft habe. Von Commodore hatte ich auch einiges, aber die zählen nicht


----------



## david430 (10. März 2011)

core 2 duo e6400
core 2 quad q6600
core i5 750
inteljünger also^^


----------



## p4r4 (10. März 2011)

Intel Pentium III 500 Mhz
AMD Athlon K6-2+ 600 Mhz
AMD Duron 1,2 Ghz
AMD Athlon XP 1500+
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
AMD Athlon X2 4200+
Intel Core2Quad 8200
AMD Phenom II X6 1100t

Alle die an die ich mich erinnern kann. Hab´s anscheinend wohl mit AMD ist mir garnich aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Seppinator (10. März 2011)

1. Intel Pentium 1     166 MHz
2. Intel Pentium 3    1000 MHz
3. AMD Athlon          XP 1800+
4. AMD Athlon          XP 2000+
5. AMD Athlon          XP 2400+
6. AMD Athlon 64     XP 3000+
7. AMD Athlon x2     XP 4200+
8. AMD Phenom x4   XP 9600
9. AMD Phenom II X6   1075t
10. AMD Bulldozer is comming soon


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (10. März 2011)

Intel C2D E6300
AMD Phenom II 955 BE


----------



## Jimini (10. März 2011)

Pentium II 350
Pentium II 400
Pentium III 450 (mein erster eigener Rechner)
Pentium III 500
Pentium III 600
Pentium III 800
Celeron 550
Core-i5 750
Atom 230
Atom D410

K6/2 300
K6/2 400
Athlon 1400
Athlon 1800+
Athlon 2000+
Athlon 2500+
Athlon II X2 240e

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rocksteak (10. März 2011)

Pentium 3 600 MHz
Pentium 4 2,8 GHz
C2D E4500 2,2 GHz
C2Q Q6600 2,3 GHz
i7-920 2,6 GHz


----------



## JFF78 (10. März 2011)

Zilog Z80 (C64 Ableger von Sinclair ZX80)
Pentium IV 2,66 GHz ("Ich bin doch nicht blöd" Fertigrechner, Northwood)
Pentium IV HT 3,0 GHz (478, Prescott)
Intel M760 Dothan @2,8 GHz (479) mobile CPU auf einem 478er Desktopboard dank Asus CT-479 Adapters
Core 2 Duo E8200 @3,6 GHz (775, Wolfdale)
I7 970 3,2 GHz (1366, Gulftown)


----------



## Bmok (11. März 2011)

Atari 800 XL
Atari ST
Intel DX 33
Intel 166 MMX
Intel 200 MMX
Cirix 300
K6 3-500
Duron 700
Ahtlon 1333 @ 1112 dank Arbeitsspeicher und Mainboard
AMD 2800 Sempron
AMD 3000 64
AMD 4000 64
AMD 3800 x2
AMD 7750 Kuma
AMD 7850 Kuma noch im Zweit PC im Betrieb
AMD x4 920 im Hauptrechner


----------



## L-man (12. März 2011)

MOS 6510                       (C64)
Cyrix 5x86                       (im allerersten ALDI PC)
AMD K6-2 450Mhz             (erster Rechner auf der Höhe der Zeit)
Athlon XP 2800+ Barton      (Im 2. Rechner immer noch in Gebrauch)
Athlon XP 2500+
Atom N270                       (Aktuell im Netbook)
Athlon 64X2 4200              (Wartet zur Zeit auf Weiterverwendung)
AthonII X4 640                  (Aktuelle CPU)


----------



## Goner (12. März 2011)

plus4
c64
Intel 486 SX25
AMD DX4 100
Athlon XP 3000+
Phenom II X4 945


----------



## Clawhammer (12. März 2011)

Meine CPU(S)


AMD Athlon 3200+ S754

Intel Celeron 560 2,13Ghz (Mobile)

AMD Athlon X2 5400+ @ 3,4GHz+

AMD PhenomII X2 550 aka X4 B50

Klein und Überschaubar


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (12. März 2011)

Amd semprom 2800+ Die Cpus gehörn jetzt aber nicht mehr alle mir.Im augenblick gehört mir nur der semprom 2800+ und der i7
Amd semprom 2600+
Intel core duo e3500
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400
Intel corei7 2600k
800mhz arm (handyprozessor)


----------



## D3N$0 (12. März 2011)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> -Intel Pentium MX 166
> -Intel Celeron 333
> -AMD Duron 1800
> -AMD Athlon 1GHz (ka wie der hieß)
> ...


 
Update:

-Intel Core I5 460M
-Intel overdrive DX20DPR66
-AMD Turion X2 (Model ka, 2.2GHz)
-AMD Duron 1300
-AMD Ahtlon 2400+
-AMD Athlon X2 4400+
-AMD Athlon X2 6000+
-AMD Phenom II 955 BE
-AMD Phenom II 1055t


----------



## Jan565 (12. März 2011)

Update: 

Intel Celeron 466MHz Sockel 370          verschenkt
Intel Celeron D 340 Sockel 478             in besitz
Intel Pentium 4 505 Sockel 775            verkauft
Intel Pentium 4 519K Sockel 775          verkauft
AMD Athlon 4400+ X2 Sockel 939         verliehen
AMD Phenom X4 9500 Sockel AM2+       verkauft
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 Sockel 775     verkauft
Commodore Amiga A500                      in besitz
AMD Phenom X4 955BE Sockel AM3       in besitz
Commodore C64 2                              in besitz
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 Sockel 775    in besitz
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ Sockel A             in besitz
Intel Pentium III 900MHz Sockel 370      in besitz
AMD Athlon X2 5200+ Sockel AM3         in besitz
Intel Core 2 Dou E6300                       in besitz 
Intel Core 2 Dou E4500                       in besitz
AMD Athlon FX55 Sockel 939                in besitz

auch in der Reihenfolge bekommen. Viele davon hab ich auch noch oder werden jetzt bald wegen nicht Gebrauch verkauft.


----------



## mari0 (12. März 2011)

Hatte erst 3 Stück, bin ja noch jung 

AMD  ???
Intel  Core 2 Quad 9300
Intel  I5 2500K


Tja das wars.


----------



## Sharkz (13. März 2011)

Vor einigen Tagen von einem AMD x2 3400+ auf einen SB i5 - 2500k gewechselt. 

Brachial!


----------



## Potman (13. März 2011)

Bin ein AMD Jünger xD

Athlon XP 1600+
Athlon XP 2000+
Athlon XP 2500+
Athlon 64 3000+
Athlon 64 X2 4800+
Athlon 64 X2 6000+ EE
Phenom X4 9850 BE
Phenom II X4 955 BE

Bulldozer coming soon ....

im Zweit PC 

Athlon 64 X2 4850e
Athlon II X2 240


----------



## Stuntman1962 (13. März 2011)

Ich hatte bisher:

Pentium 166 (war ein Aldi PC/habe ich verschenkt)
Pentium 933 (war in einem HP/ auch verschenkt)
Athlon 2400 + (Fertig PC von Plus/ebenfallsverschenkt)
Pentium 3,2 (habe ich noch)
Core 2 Duo 2,4 (habe ich noch)
Pentium Duo 2,7 (habe ich noch)
Core 2 Quad@2,66 (habe ich noch)


----------



## KevinL92 (13. März 2011)

2* P4
Q9400
phenom II 955
i5 350m
i5 540m


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. März 2011)

MOS Technology 6502
MOS Technology 6510
Motorola 68000
Intel i8088
Intel i486DX33
Intel i486DX2/66
Intel i486DX4/100
Intel Pentium 90 MHz
Intel Pentium 100 MHz
Intel Pentium 120 MHz
Intel Pentium 133 MHz
Intel Pentium 150 MHz
Intel Pentium MMX 233 MHz
Intel Celeron 333 MHz
Intel Celeron 733 MHz
AMD Athlon 1.400 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1.500+
AMD Athlon XP 2.000+
AMD Athlon XP 2.400+
AMD Athlon 64 3.200+
AMD Athlon 64 3.500+
AMD Athlon 64 4.000+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4.400+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4.600+
Intel Core2Duo E6600
Intel Core2Duo E6700
Intel Core2Duo E6850
Intel Core2Quad Q6700
Intel Core2Quad Q9450
Intel i7 920
Intel i5-2500
Intel i7-2600

Dazwischen noch diverse Mac's und Notebooks aber ich will es nicht auf die Spitze treiben  .


----------



## Jojoshman (13. März 2011)

AMD Athlon 64 x2 5200+
Bald: Intel Core i5 2500k

bin noch jung


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

bis 2004 Konsolero
Sempron64
E4500
E8400
x3360
i7 2600k


----------



## exa (15. März 2011)

- AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (Barton, ließ sich wunderbar auf 3200 bringen)
- Intel Q6600 G0 (lässtsich auch gut übertakten)
- Intel Pentium 4 EE 3,4 Ghz
- Intel Pentium 4 1,5 Ghz
- Intel Pentium M 725
- AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (der Hammer)
- AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (T-bred, offener Multi)
- AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (T-bred, offener Multi)
-


----------



## GoldenMic (16. März 2011)

PIII -500MHZ
P4 - 2,6GHz
i7-870

mhm..


----------



## hawk910 (16. März 2011)

286er, 16 MHz
386SX, 20 MHz
Pentium 90
Pentium 200
Celeron 466
Athlon 1100
Athlon 1200
Athlon 1400
Athlon XP 1700+ DUT3C
Athlon XP 1700+ DLT3C
Athlon XP 2600+ mobile
Opteron 146
Opteron 170
Phenom II X3 720
Phenom II X4 965 

oha...da geht ja schon was...


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (16. März 2011)

Intel Pentium 166
AMD Athlon 550 (Slot A)
Intel Pentium 3 900
AMD Duron 800
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ & 1900+
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ & 3800+
Intel Core 2 Duo 4300


----------



## Deadless (16. März 2011)

Hmm 

Pentium 4 3,4 GHz
Core 2 Duo E8500


----------



## Cyruz (16. März 2011)

Pentium 166 
Pentium II 350 MHz
AMD Thunderbird 1400 MHz
AMD Athlon 2000+
AMD X2 2800+
Intel Core2Duo 2,4GHz 
Intel Core2Quad Q9450 und Q9550
Intel Core I7 920 D0 2,66GHz


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. März 2011)

Athlon 64 X2 6000+ EE
E4500
Intel Pentium 4 1,5 Ghz
Core 2 Duo E8400
Core 2 Quad 6600
Core 2 Quad Q9450 
X4 965
X6 1090t


----------



## spetznas (17. März 2011)

Intel 8088 9,54 mhz ja das waren noch zeiten   is der prozi von nen commodore pc-20 III von 1988 ^^
486 dx2 40 mhz
pentium 200 mhz
amd athlon 600 mhz
amd athlon xp 2000+ real takt: 1667 mhz
pentium 4 3000 mhz geschenkt bekommen hab ich nie benutzt
intel core duo 6400 2x 2133 mhz


----------



## Lappa (17. März 2011)

Pentium 100 MHz
Pentium III 450 MHz
Pentium III 500 MHz
Athlon 64 3200+
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Athlon 64 X2 5000+
Athlon II X3 435 @ Phenom II B35


----------



## Freakster (17. März 2011)

Hi hier mal meine CPUs,

Intel 286
Intel 486 DX2
Intel Pentium 133 Mhz
Intel Pentium 166 Mhz
Intel Pentium 200 Mhz MMX
AMD Duron 500
Intel Celeron 2,6 Ghz
Intel P4 1,8 Ghz
Intel Pentium III 1600 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Intel Pentium 4 HT 
Intel Core2 Duo E6400 an spetznas vermacht siehe 2 posts weiter oben
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
Intel Core 2 Duo E6650
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
Intel Core I7 920

Das ist meine Wunderwelt der Cpus

MFG greetz


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

ich auch mal 

Pentium 4 531
Pentium 4 630
Pentium 4 820
Pentium 4 550
Pentium 4 540
Celeron 336
E1200
E2140
E2160
E4300
E4400
E5200
E5300
E6420
E6300
E6400
E6600
E6850
E7200
E8400
E8600
Q6600
Q9400
Q9550
Q9650
i5 750
i7 920
i7 930
i7 950
i7 965XE
i7 980x
2500k
2600k 

...


----------



## r34ln00b (17. März 2011)

p³ 450mhz
p4 2,6ghz
p4 ht 3,4ghz
x² 4800+
x² 6000+
phenom 920


----------



## DJ-SK (17. März 2011)

intel core 2 duo e6850


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (17. März 2011)

intel pentium 3 650 MHz
Intel Core2 Duo e6400
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (immernoch)

mfg alex


----------



## oliver1234 (17. März 2011)

Intel Pentium 4 3,2 GHZ
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 @ 2,66 GHZ


----------



## Oggtr (17. März 2011)

Intel P4 @ 3ghz
Intel e7400 @ 3,7ghz 

Intel for ever


----------



## sdot (18. März 2011)

AMD Athlon II X3 435
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T

Noch keine Erfahrungen mit Intel... kommt ja vielleicht noch.


----------



## SXFreak (18. März 2011)

Intel 8088 12 MHZ
AMD 386DX 40 MHZ
Intel 486DX/4 100 MHZ
Intel Pentium 2 233 MHZ
Intel Celeron 333MHZ
AMD Athlon X2 4600+
AMD Phenom2 X4 955 BE 

Bunt gemischt und schon ein bißchen länger dabei.......


----------



## redBull87 (18. März 2011)

Bei den Komplett PC's weis ichs nimmer 
Später...

Intel C2D E6600
Intel C2D E6800
AMD Phenom II 965 BE


----------



## bfgc (18. März 2011)

Intel 386DX40
Cyrix 6x86-P166+ (komisches Ding,je länger er gerechnet hat,desto langsamer wurde er )
AMD K6-2/266
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
AMD Athlon XP 3200+
Intel C2D E6600 
Intel C2D Q9550
Intel C2D Q6600


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. März 2011)

so lange bin ich noch nicht dabei; von daher überschaubar

1. Intel 486DX/4 100 MHZ (eltern PC)
2. Intel Celeron 236 (oder so ähnlich)
3. AMD Athlon xp 1800+
4. AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
5. AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE (mein jetziger)


----------



## AeroX (20. März 2011)

1.Intel.... 600Mhz
2.Intel.... 900mhz
3.Intel core 2 quad 6600 
4. Intel core i7 920 

Notebook: Intel T4200

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. März 2011)

P4 530 (Bench+Alltags CPU)
P4 540
P4 631 (Bench CPU, 5.3GHz)
E2160 (Bench CPU, steht noch aus)
E4300 (Bench CPU, 3,77GHz)
E3400 (Bench CPU, 4,84GHz)
Celeron C346 (Bench CPU, ungetestet mangels Board)
Q9550 C1 (Bench+Alltags CPU)
E8400 E0 (Bench CPU, 4.8GHz, 5.55GHz by True Monkey -> Dice)
i7 920 (Arbeits CPU, 4.46GHz)
2600K B307 (Bench+Alltags CPU, 5.27GHz)
2600K (Bench+Alltags CPU, pretested auf 5500 Bootup)
3x AMD X4 955
X2 6000+

T8300 (Notebook)

In Klammern jeweils der für CPU-Z erreichte Max-Takt.


----------



## Obihamster (21. März 2011)

Also  die genauen beschreibungen der CPUs weiß ich leider nichtmehr. (war 4 Jahre alt als damals der C 64 auf den Markt kamm und ich ihn zu weinachten bekamm ^^) 

Commodore C64 
IBM 9 Mhz (Turbo 12 Mhz)
486 33 Mhz
486 66 Mhz
486 99 Mhz
486 133 Mhz 
486 166 Mhz 
Intel MMX 233 Mhz 
Intel 450 Mhz
Intel 500 Mhz
AMD 600 Mhz
AMD 700 Mhz
AMD 800 Mhz 
AMD 1 Ghz
AMD 1,3 Ghz
AMD 1,6 Ghz
AMD 1600+
AMD 1800+
AMD 2000+
AMD 2200+
AMD 3200+
AMD 3800+
AMD X2 6000+
Intel Q6600
AMD X6 1100T

Hatte bestimmt noch gute 30 weitere CPUS aber an alle kann ich mich wirklich nichmtehr erinnern ( war halt schon immer mein Hobby)


----------



## x-up (21. März 2011)

Intel 80386 DX 33 MHz
Intel Pentium I 90 MHz
Intel Pentium I 133 MHz
Intel Pentium III 1 GHz 
Intel Pentium 4 2,4 GHz @ 3,0 GHz
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 2,4 GHz @ 3,0 GHz

Wie es aussieht habe ich eine Schwäche für 3,0 GHz


----------



## PitBull (21. März 2011)

AMD K6 500Mhz 
Intel  733Mhz
AMD 900Mhz
AMD XP 2500
AMD 3700+
Intel 6750
Intel E8400 C0
Intel E8400 E0
Intel Q9650
Intel I7 860
Intel I7 870


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (21. März 2011)

C2D E7300
C2D E8400
Intel Core i3


----------



## benefull (22. März 2011)

Ich besaß/besitze erst 4 Prozessoren.
1. Ein Celeron D 2,8 ghz (2005)
2. Amd mobilty Sempron 1,8 ghz (2005)
2. Pentium 4 2,8 ghz (2008) 
3. Amd Athlon II 640 x4 (2010)


----------



## Schrotti (23. März 2011)

Huii lange Liste.

Intel 386DX - 33 mhz
Intel 486SX - 25@50 mhz
Intel 486DX2 - 66 mhz
AMD 486DX4 - 120 mhz (mein einziger AMD)
Intel Pentium 1 - 90 mhz
Intel Pentium 1 - 133 mhz
Intel Pentium 1 - 200 mhz (MMX)
Intel Celeron - 300 mhz (ohne L2 Cache)
Intel Celeron - 333 mhz
Intel Celeron (Cu-Mine) - 566@850 mhz
Intel Pentium III (Cu-Mine) - 1 Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 (Northwood) - 1,8 Ghz (max. 2,2 Ghz)
Intel Pentium 4 (Northwood) - 2,4 Ghz (max. 2,8 Ghz)
Intel Pentium 4 C (Northwood) - 2,4 Ghz (Hyperthreading) (max. 3,4 Ghz)
Intel Pentium 4 (Prescott) - 2,8 Ghz (max. 3,2 Ghz)
Intel Pentium 4 (Prescott) - 540J (2,8 Ghz max. 3,8 Ghz)
Intel Pentium D (Presler) - 940 2x3,2 Ghz (max. 4,15 Ghz)
Intel Pentium Dualcore 2160
Intel Pentium Dualcore 2180
C2D E8400 (4,4GHz)
C2Q 9450 (3,8GHz)
C2Q 9550 (4,2GHz)
Core i3 540 (4.9GHz)
Core i7 860 (4,1GHz)


----------



## Jarafi (23. März 2011)

Intel Celeron 1,3 Ghz
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+ (939)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition @ X4 3,5 Ghz


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2011)

MOS 6510 0,98 MHz (jaaaaa ein C64  )
Intel 80286 12 MHz
Intel 80386SX 33MHz
Intel 80486DX 66MHz
Intel Pentium 75 P5
Intel Pentium 133MHz
Intel Pentium MMX 233 MHz
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 900MHz
Intel Celeron 2,2GHz
AMD Athlon 64 2800+
Intel Pentium IV 3GHz HT
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
AMD Phenom II 965 BE

denke das wars... die ganzen assemblerfähigen mini-cpu's lass ich jetzt mal weg


----------



## xeno75 (23. März 2011)

Wenn ich eure Listen so sehe frage ich mich wie ihr das alles noch so genau wisst . Mir fällt es schwer meine Liste vollständig und richtig aufzuschreiben aber so ungefähr müsste es aussehen...

Atari 480(?? mit grünem Monochrom Bild und Slot für Module)
Commodore C64 (Datasette ftw!) 
Commodore Amiga (mit 20 MB Festplatte, yay!)
Mein erster PC war ein 386 16 Mhz, es folgten 486er, ein paar Pentiums verschiedener Jahrgänge, gemischt mit AMDs, wenn die gerade mal besser waren, bis zu meinem Athlon64 X2 4400+ den ich momentan noch benutze, bis mein Sandy Bridge Board endlich kommt...


----------



## JamX (23. März 2011)

MacSE keine ahnung was für ne cpu
Intel 386 
Intel 486
Intel p2
Intel p3
Intel p4 2,66
Intel p4 3,00
Amd Athlon 2800+
Amd athlon 3200+
Amd athlon 64 3800+
amd athlon 3800+ x2
Imac
Intel core2duo 8400
intel core2quad 9550


----------



## Froz0ne (23. März 2011)

Intel 386er
Intel P1 133 MHz mit so ner 166 MHz Supertaste
Intel P4 2,66GHz
Intel P4 3,06 GHz HT
Intel Core2Duo T 6500 im Notebook
AMD Phenom 2 X4 955


----------



## schlappe89 (24. März 2011)

chronologisch geordnet:

Pentium 3 450 MHz Slot 1
Pentium 3 500 MHz Slot 1
AMD 3200+ Sockel 754
Core 2 Duo 6750 Sockel 775
Sempron 3400 Sockel 754 <-- kleiner Rückschritt ^^
Athlon II 240 Sockel AM3
Phenom II 955 Sockel AM3
Intel i5 760 Sockel 1156

Coolste Story war jedoch ein Prozessor aus einem ebay Kauf.
"Komplettrechner defekt Sockel A". Den defekten CPU Lüfter (Lagerschaden übelster Sorte) ausgetauscht und Linux draufgemacht.
Linux sagt es handele sich um eine CPU mit 1,3 GHz ... ich in meinem Aufrüstwahn bestell gleich einen Athlon XP 2500+ auf ebay. Beim Einbauen stell ich fest, dass der angebliche Duron in Wirklichkeit ein XP 3000+ ist 
Moral von der Geschicht: 
1. Vorher in Bios gucken und sehen, dass nur 100 MHz FSB eingestellt ist
2. Misstrauisch sein wenn angeblich eine CPU mit 1,3 GHz auf einem Asus A7N8X Deluxe, mit 1 GB CL2 Ram verbaut ist ^^

Gruß schlappe


----------



## Azrael (24. März 2011)

Mal sehen ob ich das noch hinkriege.


Also im Hauptrechner hatte ich folgende CPUs:

Intel 80386, 40 MHz
Intel 80486, 66 MHz
Cyrix 6x86+, 166 MHz
Intel Pentium MMX / 233 MHz
AMD Athlon 750 MHz (der erste im Sockel)
Intel Pentium IV, 2,4 GHz (glaub ich)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, 2,4 GHz
Intel Core i7 920, 2,67 GHz
Zwischen Athlon und P IV bin ich mir nimmer sicher ob da noch was war.

Dazu kommen noch diverse Nebenrechner (Mediacenter, Router, NAS-Server) etc mit denen ich immer wieder experimentiert habe. Da kann ich mich aber an die CPUs nimmer erinnern; das waren aber immer recht schwache.


----------



## Volta (24. März 2011)

Pentium 3
Pentium 4
Celeron schlag mich tod weiß nicht mehr welcher
E6300 1,83 GHz
E4500 2,40 GHz
E8400 3,00 GHz( bis jetzt meine lieblings CPU  RIP )
Jetzt I7 920


----------



## StefanW12345 (24. März 2011)

Intel 8088 8 Mhz ( habe ich geschenkt bekommen und läuft noch super)
Intel Pentium 4  2.66 Ghz
Intel Q6600 3 Ghz
ntel i7 920 3 Ghz


----------



## salamandabiko (24. März 2011)

Bin noch jung und habe noch nicht soviele CPU-Generationen miterlebt. Den Retro-PC mit dem Celeron 800 mhz habe ich von meinem großen Bruder zum Schrauben bekommen .

Laptops: 

-Intel Pentium D (2x 1,6 Ghz, genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr)
-AMD Turion 64 X2 RM-70 

Desktop:

- Intel Pentium IV 2,8 Ghz (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr)
- ein uralter Intel Celeron mit ca. 800 mhz
- AMD Phenom II 955 BE


----------



## LeCPU (26. März 2011)

Hallo,

altes aber cooles Thema !

Also, nicht so viele.

Core2Duo 2 x 2,6 Ghz
Core2Duo 2 x 2,1 Ghz (Laptop)                             // 2-mal 

Athlon 64 4600+ 2 x 2,4 Ghz
Phenom II x4 955 BE 4 x 3,2 Ghz                              // Endlich mal eine anständige CPU

Und bald wahrscheinlich einen i5 2500k 


Gruß


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Pentium 4
Pentium D
E4400
E8400
Q6600
Q9550
i7 920
i7 980x


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. März 2011)

Okay, dann mal ich, von Anfang an...

MOS Technology 6510 @ 0,985 MHz (Commodore 64)
Motorola 68000 @ 8 MHz (Atari ST)
MC68EC020 @ 14,14 MHz (Amiga 1200)
Intel 486 @ 16/33Mhz (Turbotaste!)
Intel 486 @ 200MHz
Intel Pentium I @ 200MHz
AMD Athlon 1200MHz (Thunderbird)
AMD Athlon XP 1900+ (Thorougbred)
AMD Athlon XP 3200+ (Barton)
AMD Athlon 64 4000+ (So. 939)
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE

MfG


----------



## Heli-Homer (26. März 2011)

Pentium 4 550 ht 3,4 ghz
Intel i7 920 @ 3,2 ghz (leider defekt und auf amd umgestiegen)
Phenom II x4 965 @ 3,6 ghz

Klein aber oh-ho, meine kurze liste. 
Wird aber alles iwann mal mehr.


----------



## Counterforce76 (27. März 2011)

C64
C128D
Amiga 500
Athlon 800 slot
Athlon XP Barton 2500+@2,2ghz(3200+)
Pentium 4 D925@3,4ghz
i7 860 @4ghz


----------



## localhost (27. März 2011)

mobile:
Celeron 540
T5250

desktop:
Athlon 700 Mhz
Pentium 4 1,8 Ghz
Sempron 3000
Pentium 4 2,4 Ghz
Athlon II X2 250


----------



## Ceph (10. April 2011)

P3 900MHz
Athlon XP 2500+
Athlon 3200+
Athlon 3500+
e4400
e2140
e2160
e6600
e6750
Q9550
2500K


----------



## Dehero (10. April 2011)

AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon64 x2 6000+


----------



## ersguterjunge (10. April 2011)

AMD Duron
Intel Pentium 3
Intel Pentium 4 HT 630
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300
Intel Core 2 Duo T5900 (Notebook)
Intel i7 2600K


----------



## cutterslade1234 (11. April 2011)

Cyrix 133 Mhz
Intel 200 MHz 
Duron 700 MHz @ 750 MHz  
Athlon xp 1200@ 1333 MHz 
Athlon xp 2000 MHz @ 2200 MHz 
Athlon xp-m @ 2550 MHz
Athlon 64 3800 X2 @ 2500 MHz 
Intel Core 2 Duo 6750 @ 3,5 GHz  
Intel Core 2 Duo 8400(c0) @ 3,7 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo 8400(e0) @ 4,05 GHz  
Comming Soon ? BD oder ivy Bridge ???


----------



## mkay87 (11. April 2011)

Intel 486 @ 200MHz
Pentium II 350 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 3200+
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Intel Core i5 2500k


----------



## ProNoob (11. April 2011)

pentium IV @ 1000 mhz bis 2006
ab 2006
amd athlon 2600 +
amd athlon 3000 +
ab 2009 only Intel
q6600 @ 2400 mhz
pentium T4200 dual core @ 2000 mhz (Laptop)
i5-2400 @ 3100 mhz


----------



## PCGHGS (14. April 2011)

2001: Pentium 4 mit 1,8 GHz bis 2008(!) 
2008: Phenom I  X4 9600 BE bis 2010
2009: Core2Duo P8600
2010: Phenom II X6 1055T @3,5GHz @1,375V
2011: AthlonII X2 220 @2,6GHz @1,2V (F@H gpu Server)


----------



## Agr9550 (14. April 2011)

C2Q Q9550 E0        @4.0ghz mit scythe orochi (man war das nen teil haha,geile zeit gewessen)
core i5 750            *tweakerpc > pretested @ 4.0ghz*   lief aber zum benchen auch mit 4.5ghz 
core i7 875k            läuft stabil @4.0ghz (24/7) seit knapp 1,2jahren (unter wasser) zum benchen 4.5ghz höchster takt waren knapp 4.9ghz (4884,eppes mhz)

davor hab ich mich nie mit pc´s aussernander gesetzt deshalb weiss ich nicht mehr welche genau verbaut waren,waren aber mehrer pentium und 1x athlon welche genau KEINE AHNUNG


----------



## Brut (14. April 2011)

Pentium 90  Mein 1.

dann irgend ein AMD keine Ahnung mehr welcher

Athlon XP 2500m

C2D E 6600


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. April 2011)

2004: Intel Pentium 100MHz (ka wie der genau hieß, war von meinem Vater geerbt )
2005: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (@ 2,2 GHz)
2011: Intel Core i5 2500k


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. April 2011)

2004: Intel Pentium 100MHz (ka wie der genau hieß, war von meinem Vater geerbt )
2005: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (@ 2,2 GHz)
2011: Intel Core i5 2500k
EDIT:
Man verzeihe mir den Doppelpost...


----------



## .Mac (14. April 2011)

AMD Athlon X2 3800+
Intel Core i3 530
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
Intel Core i3 2100


----------



## Scorpio78 (14. April 2011)

- Commodore c64
- Commodore 128
- Amiga 500
- Amiga 1200
- intel 286 12.5 Mhz
- intel 386 SX25
- intel 386 DX33
- Cyrix 486 DLC40 + Cyrix FasMath
- intel 486 DX33
- intel 486 DX50
- intel 486 DX 2/66
- AMD 486 DX 4/100
- AMD K6-2 350
- AMD K6-2 450
- AMD k7 700
- AMD Athlon XP 2000+
- AMD Athlon XP 3000+
- AMD Athlon XP 2500+@3200
- AMD Athlon 64 3200@4000
- AMD Turion X2
- AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800@4800
- intel core2Duo 6750@ 3600Mhz
- intel core2Quad 9550@ 3800Mhz
- intel core i7 2600K

Joah da hat sich in 20 jahren einiges angesammelt 

Das waren eigentlich noch einige mehr, allerdings kann ich mich nicht mehr an alle erinnern.
Einen Grossteil befindet sich noch in meinem Besitz, die kriegen irgendwann einen Ehrenplatz in der Vitrine


----------



## MB2480 (14. April 2011)

-AMD Sempron 3000+ (2006-2008)
-AMD Phenom 9850BE @ 2,4 ( der Umwelt zu Liebe  ) (2008 bis heute)

Tja viele hatte ich noch nicht, aber der Phenom reicht derzeit noch dicke


----------



## Deadrevils (15. April 2011)

Intel Pentium I 133 Mhz - kp mehr welchen ...
Dann kam ein 333 Mhz Pentium II - genaueres weiß ich auch nicht mehr ....
Es folgte ein AMD Duron 1,6 Ghz
Dannach ein Athlon XP 2000+
Dem folgte ein AMD Athlon 64 x2 5000+
Und nun umgestiegen auf einen AMD Phenom II 965 3,4 Ghz


----------



## fr3sh (16. April 2011)

P3 533MHz
P4 1,5GHz
Athlon 64 x2 5000+
P2 X4 955 BE


----------



## Clawhammer (17. April 2011)

Tschuldigt das OT:

aber man sich hier die beträge anschaut mit ner CPU @ 33MHz anno 1985 und heute ne CPU mit 8Kernen und (oc) 4GHz+ wer weiss was uns in der Zukunft erartet


----------



## SXFreak (17. April 2011)

Der Takt stagniert seit Jahren, also geht es in die Breite. Immer mehr Kerne auf einem Die


----------



## darkhelfer03 (17. April 2011)

Hm erster da weiss ichs leider nicht. Müsste 33Mhz gewesen sein 
Pentium I @ 100Mhz
Pentium II @ 400Mhz
Pentium III @ 633Mhz
Pentium III @ 933Mhz
Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2,0Ghz @ 2,5Ghz OC
Intel Pentium M 740 @ 1,73Ghz
AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @ 2,0Ghz @ 2,6Ghz
AMD Athlon X3 435 @ 2,9Ghz @ 3,5Ghz

Joa das wars dann erstmal


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. April 2011)

P3 650MHz 
P4 2660MHz 
C2D E6420@3000MHz
C2Q Q9550@4250MHz
Core i7-2600k

PS: Ich hab nix gegen AMD, bin nur überzeugt von Intel.


----------



## Rayman (24. April 2011)

Intel P4 mit 3,06GHz welches Modell ka läuft jetzt beim Bruder im Rechner und auf der Arbeit hab ich den selben im PC  
AMD Phenom X4 9500
Und aktuell einen AMD Phenom II X4 940BE 

viel wars nicht hatte aber auch erst 3 pc's


----------



## Nixtreme (24. April 2011)

Commodore 64
Intel 386 (k.a. wie schnell der war)
Pentium II 233mhz
Pentium II 400mhz
Pentium III 900mhz
Core 2 Duo E6600
Core 2 Quad Q6600
Phenom II x6 1055T


----------



## GTA 3 (24. April 2011)

Pentium II 200 Mhz glaub
AMD Athlon 64  (@ 1,3 GHz)
Core 2 Dou E8XXX 2,8 Ghz
Phenom II 965 Black Edition
---------------------
next je nach Mainboard abhängig ein Bulldozer


----------



## Eifelaner (24. April 2011)

Intel 386 ~25mhz
Intel 486 ~80mhz
AMD K5 133mhz
Intel 200MMX@233mhz
Intel Celeron 300a@450
Intel Celeron Dual 366@550
AMD Duron (weis nicht mehr welchen)
AMD AthlonXP 1800+
AMD AthlonXP 2400+
AMD AthlonXP 2500+
AMD AthlonX2 64 3200+
Intel Core2Quad Q6600
Intel Core i5 760


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. April 2011)

Intel 386
AMD Athlon XP2000+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Athlon X2 64 3800+
AMD Athlon X2 64 6400+
AMD Phenom II X3 720
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Intel Core i7-2600


----------



## zøtac (24. April 2011)

Athlon 64 3800+
C2D E6600
Phenom II X4 955BE
und aktuell:
i7 2600k


----------



## prime73 (24. April 2011)

Pentium4 prescott mit 3,2Ghz läuft heute noch im Office Rechner bei meinem Schwager 
E8600
Q9550 
Q9650 
Xeon W3520
i7 960 
und Aktuell
i7 2600k


----------



## KevinL92 (25. April 2011)

q9400
i5 540m
i7 640m
2 mal pentium 4


----------



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

P3 @ 700 MHz
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 1800 MHz
Intel Core Quad Q8200 @ 2333 MHz
Intel Core Sandy Bridge i5-2500K


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Athlon 64 X2 6000+ EE
> E4500
> Intel Pentium 4 1,5 Ghz
> Core 2 Duo E8400
> ...


 

So und dazu kommt jetzt noch ein i7 870 dafür kommt mein x4 raus


----------



## Moose83 (25. April 2011)

Athlon XP 2200, Athlon XP 2600, Athlon XP 2800, Intel Core 2 E4300, E6300, E6420, E6750,E8400, Q6600, Q9650. Dann Pentium E2140, ein Athlon 64 6400 und noch paar i7, i7 920, i7 950, i7 980X und i7 2600k


----------



## Marsbreaker (25. April 2011)

Pentium 3 667 mhz
AMD Athlon xp 3000+
AMD Sempron 2600+ 1,6 @ 2,4 ghz
AMD Athlon 64 4200 x2+ @2,4 ghz
Intel Core 2 Quad q6600 @3,2 seit über drei jahren mein treuer gefährte

mal sehn was ich als nächstes reinklatsche


----------



## Valnesh (25. April 2011)

Intel Pentium 133
AMD K6-2 450
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
2x AMD Athlon MP 2400+
AMD Athlon 64 3700+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
2x AMD Opteron 285
Intel CoreDuo T2400
AMD Phenom X4 9950
AMD Phenom II X2 550
AMD Phenom II X4 940
AMD Phenom II X4 955
Intel Core i7 2600K

das dürften alle sein


----------



## Hemoridé (26. April 2011)

AMD Athlon XP 1800+ @ 2.2Ghz
Intel c2q q6600 @ 2.8Ghz @ 3.0Ghz
AMD Phenom II 965 @ 4ghz


----------



## L.B. (26. April 2011)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (vermutlich defekt )
AMD Phenom II X4 965BE @ 3,6GHz 

Des Weiteren habe ich hier noch ca. 20 Rechner rumliegen, in denen vom Intel 386 bis zum AMD Athlon alles vertreten ist.


----------



## celi2 (27. April 2011)

386er
Pentium 1 75MHz
Cyrix 166MHz
pentium 3 500MHz
Athlon 1200MHz
Athlon 2800+
Athlon II X4 620
Phenom II X4 965BE
I7 920
Schon bestellt I7 980X


----------



## Ossiracer (27. April 2011)

Q9400 @3,2GHz
Aktuell Q6600 @3,2GHz


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2011)

AMD Athlon 3000+ ( Damals nicht schlecht, aber trotzdem ein Fehlkauf, wei schon 2 Kern CPU's raus waren)
AMD Athlon X2 4200+ ( Schon viel besser als mein Erster)

Aktuell:

AMD Phenom II 955BE (  )
Intel Core i5-430M mit Turbo Boost im Schlepptop


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

AMD K6-2 350Mhz
AMD Duron 750Mhz
AMD Athlon 1,6 XP
AMD Athlon 3,0 XP
Intel E7200
und jetzt Intel Q9550

im Juni/Juli wird es entweder nen Bulldozer oder Sandy. Mir ist es egal welche Marke solange das P/L stimmt. Ok, beim Q9550 war das P/L nicht so toll. Aber hatte 775 aufgerüstet(vom E7200 auf Q9550) und wollte ne einigermaßen starke CPU.


----------



## Gooody (30. April 2011)

öhm, da ich mit 4 schon angefangen habe zu datteln, weiß ich die namen der ersten prozis leider nicht mehr
erster war ein diskettenrechner ka 
der zweite ein ein 66 mhz monsta p1, dann 133 von intel p1, dann einen 333 von intel p2, wiederrum danach ein 1,4 ghz pentium 4, dann der alte lappi von meiner schwester 800 mhz p3 und jetzt einen Oo amd  amd x2 6000+, der olle stromfresser


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

Mein erster Rechner warn C-64.


----------



## Stingray93 (30. April 2011)

Mal meine Liste:
Pentium III 666Mhz
Amd Athlon 2100+
Amd Ahtlon 3000+
Amd Ahtlon 3500+
Amd Ahtlon 64 5000+
Amd Ahtlon 64 6000+
Amd Phenom 9950
Amd Phenom II 955
Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 (Notebook)
Intel Core i7 920
Intel Core i7 965XE

Wie man sieht, lange Zeit lang nur Amd gewesen (bis auf den Pentium am Anfang, aber den kann man getrost weglassen...)


----------



## vik99 (30. April 2011)

Intel Pentium 4 1,5Ghz für sockel 478
Intel Dual Core
Intel Atom

Mein jetztiger AMD Phenom II X4 965 3,4 Ghz


----------



## DAEF13 (30. April 2011)

Athlon XP1800+ (2011 durch Ausschlachtung bekommen)
Athlon XP2200+ (2010 durch Ausschlachtung bekommen)
Athlon XP2400+ (2003-2010)
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (2005?)
Pentium ? 166Mhz (? - 2003)
Pentium 4 Mobile 2,6Ghz (2007-2009)
Core 2 Quad Q6700 (2008 - 2010)
Core i7 920 (2010 - ? vllt. 2012/13)


----------



## Hagrid (30. April 2011)

Pentium III
Phenom II 810
...und das  Ding, dass in dem Notebook mit Windows 3.1 ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. April 2011)

-Irgendein Celeron
-Athlon XP 2800+
-Athlon 64 X2 4200+
-Phenom 9600 BE
-Phenom II 940 BE


----------



## mMn (1. Mai 2011)

mMn schrieb:


> CYRIX 6x86 (P166+: 133MHz)
> *Via C3 800MHz*
> Intel Pentium 3 700 MHz
> AMD Duron 1000 MHz
> ...




*UB 880 *(KC85/4 - gehörte zwar meinem älteren Bruder, aber ich bin mal so frei...)
CYRIX 6x86 (P166+: 133MHz)
Via C3 800MHz
Intel Pentium 3 700 MHz
AMD Duron 1000 MHz
Intel Pentium 4 2400 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 4000+
AMD Opteron 170
Intel C2D T7200
Intel C2D E7200
Intel C2D E7300
Intel C2Q Q9550
*Intel i5 2500K*


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Mai 2011)

486er 100Mhz
Intel Pentium II 233Mhz
Intel Pentium IV 3,06Ghz (Notebook)
AMD Athlon 64 3400+  2.2Ghz
Intel Core2Duo E6600 2,4Ghz@3,0Ghz


----------



## Sereniance (2. Mai 2011)

MOS Technologies 6507 1,19 Mhz (Atari 2600)
MOS Technologies 8501 1,76 Mhz (C116)
Motorola 68000 7,14 Mhz (Amiga 500)
Motorola 68010 10 MHZ (Amiga 500)
Motorola 68020 und 68881 20 Mhz (Amiga 500)
Motorola 68030 und 68882 25 Mhz (Amiga 3000)
Motorola 68EC020 14 Mhz (CD 32)
Motorola 68040 25 Mhz (Amiga 3000)
Intel Celeron 433Mhz @ 583 (Pc)
Intel Pentium III 666 Mhz (Pc)
AMD Athlon 800 @ 950(Pc)
Intel Pentium II 350@400
AMD Thunderbird 1100 @ 1400 (Pc)
AMD Thunderbird 1400 @ 1400 (Pc)
Intel Pentium 2.4 Gghz @ 3200 (Pc)
Athlon 7750 @ 2700 (Pc)

Manchmal ältere Zweitrechner zusammengebastelt, alles chronologisch.

Früh angefangen mich zu interessieren und immer Glück gehabt... 1999 schweren Herzens den ersten PC gekauft nachdem die 60060 und die PPC Karten so teuer für den Amiga waren. Mit dem Celeron 433 und erst einer Matrox G400 und danach einer TNT2 Ultra gut eingestiegen. Und prompt auch die erste Geforce DDR geholt ^^..

Nun denn- was habt ihr so inne Kiste?


----------



## Marc1504 (5. Mai 2011)

Schneider CPC 464 - ka was da für eine CPU drin war
4,77 MHz PC-XT
16 MHz PC-AT
Pentium 90 MHz
Pentium 166 MHz
Pentium II 800
Duron 800
Athlon 1400
Sempron 3000
Intel E 7200
Phenom 9550 (der einzige echte Fehlkauf - der E7200 war damals einfach in allem schneller, da kaum bis keine Quad-Unterstützung) 
ganz kurz Phenom II 940 - teurer ver- als gekauft, und nun
Phenom II 965 @ 4,1 Ghz

Der Nächste könnte ein Bulli werden - mal sehen. Habe aber keinen Bedarf - für das,was ich so mache, ist meiner schon ziemlich überdimensioniert. Selbst beim Zocken... 

Die Notebook- Sat-Receiver- sowie Handy-CPU´s zähle ich aber jetzt nicht auch noch auf, da müsste ich erst tagelang recherchieren.


----------



## Godspeed (8. Mai 2011)

Mein Gott eure Listen sind echt der Hammer  Bei mir fällts nicht so groß aus:
AMD athlon XP 1500+
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 1,86Ghz
Intel Pentium Dualcore E6300 @ 2,8Ghz (R.I.P)
AMD X2 240 @ 3,5Ghz


----------



## KJaneway (8. Mai 2011)

Intel PII 233 MHz,
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD Opteron 165
Intel Xeon W3520
aktuell: Intel Core i5 2500k

meine is auch nicht so groß.


----------



## freakyd84 (9. Mai 2011)

mein erstes baby war ein Pentium III 733 Mhz, damals der schnellste CPU überhaupt  danach

Celeron 433 Mhz
Athlon K7 1,2 Ghz
Duron irgendwas
Athlon XP 1800+
2x Athlon XP 2200+
2x Athlon XP 2400+
Sempron irgendwas
Athlon 64 3200+
Athlon 64 X2 4200+
Opteron 165
Intel Q6600
Phenom I 9850 BE
Phenom II 940 BE
AMD X2 240 der preis war zugünstig, obwohl ich den garnicht gebraucht habe. liegt noch sinnlos da :-p
vorhin Intel Core i7 930 eingebaut, funzt net -.- ratlos, mal schauen was morgen der pc experte um die ecke sagt, ob cpu oder mobo kaputt ist


----------



## Homerclon (9. Mai 2011)

Direkt in meinem Besitz waren/sind:

Intel Pentium III 450MHz (Katmai)
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (Barton)
Intel Pentium Dual-Core T4200
AMD Athlon II X3 450 @ X4


----------



## SaKuL (9. Mai 2011)

Ich bin erst 16, da hat man noch nicht so viele CPUs gehabt

AMD Athlon x2 3800+ (AM2)
Intel QX9775 (775)
AMD Turion x2  
Intel Centrino 2 P6800
Intel Core i5 760


----------



## Hyper1on (9. Mai 2011)

486DX4 75Mhz
Pentium II 366 Mhz
Pentium III 900Mhz
Athlon 3200+
Athlon 64 3400+
Athlon 64 4800+
Phenom II 940 X4
Intel Atom 330

...


----------



## p1nk3y (11. Mai 2011)

-Pentium 4
-AMD Turion 64 X2
-i7-920


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Mai 2011)

An alle Pentium 2 und Pentium 3 Prozessoren kann ich mich beim besten willen nicht mehr erinnern, aber an diese:

Erster PC - IT's ST 486DX2-66 mit 66MHz Takt/ 33MHz Bus Speed/ Modellnummer ST486DX2-66GS/ 5V Betriebsspannung 

IBM Blue Lightning DX2/ Laut Internet 66MHz/ Modellnummer 486-V266GA
*
Intel:* (nur Desktop)
Pentium A80502133/ 133MHz/ 66MHz Bus/ Chipfläche 24,5025cm² zum Vergleich 486DX2-66 Chipfläche 19,36cm² 
Pentium w/ MMX tech. 200MHz/ 66MHz Bus/ Chipfläche wie oben aber Diefläche ca. 6cm²/ FV80503200

Pentium 3 SL35D 450MHz/ 100MHz Bus/ 512KB Cache/ 2V VCore/ intern CPU-/ Prozessorkassette genannt
Pentium 3 SL35E 500MHz/ 100MHz Bus/ 512KB Cache/ 2V mit Cooler Master Aluminiumkühler und Delta Electronics EFB0512MA 0.12A Lüfter
Pentium 3 550MHz, 600MHz mit 133MHz Bus
Pentium 3 1000MHz im Sockel Design

Celereon Tualatin 256 1,2GHz

Pentium 4 Willamette 1,4GHz
Pentium 4 Willamette 1,7GHz/ 400MHz Bus/ 256KB Cache/ 1,75V
Pentium 4 Northwood 3,06GHz HT
Pentium 4 Prescott 630 3,0GHz HT / intern auch Presskot genannt

Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2,666GHz/ 333MHz Bus/ 4096KB Cache/ 0,85 - 1,5V laut Wikipedia real waren es unter 1,3V

Core 2 Quad Q9450 Yorkfield 2,666GHz/ 333MHz Bus/ 2x 6MB Cache/ 0,85 - 1,2V laut Box und laut Wikipedia bis 1,3625V

Core i7 920 Bloomfield 2,66GHz/ 8MB L3 Cache/ 0,8V - 1,375V laut Wikipedia aber 0,89 - 1,25V real/ intern liebevoll auch Blum(en)feld genannt
*
AMD:* (nur Desktop)
K6 2 Chomper-XT 450MHz/ 32+32KB Cache
K6 2 Chomper-XT 500MHz/ 2,2V (ewig damit gearbeitet PC gehört mir aber (noch) nicht)

Athlon 64 Clawhammer 2800+ 1,8GHz/ 800MHz HT/ 1024KB Cache/ 1,1 - 1,3V geschätzt/ 1000MHz und weniger bei Cool & Quiet
Athlon X2 Windsor 6000+ 3GHz/ 1000MHz HT/ 1024KB Cache/ läuft auf jeden Fall mit Volt nur keine Ahnung mit wie viel - bis raucht.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Mai 2011)

AMD Athon 2500+ (Barton)
 Intel Pentium M 730
 Core 2 Duo E6850
 Core 2 Quad Q9550
 i7 920
 AMD Phenom II 550 BE
Nicht wirklich viele, am längsten hatte ich aber den Barton  4-5 Jahre bestimmt,
dann ist er OC zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## fornax7.10 (16. Mai 2011)

Intel P1 mit 64Mhz oder so?!
Intel P2 mit 266MHz
Noch'n P2
Intel Pentium 3 mit 500MHz
Intel P3 mit 1GHz
Intel P4 mit 2,53GHz
Intel Pentium D mit 2x 3GHz
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
Intel Pentium M mit 1,7GHz
Intel Atom N270
Intel Atom D525

Halt ein bisschen durcheinander... das sind alle die ich grad im Kopf hatte!

MfG


----------



## PREESTYLE (22. Mai 2011)

486
PentiumP75
Athlon 2400+ XP
Core2Duo E6750
Phenom x6 1090T
-----------------
next ? ka


----------



## night (22. Mai 2011)

pentium 4 2.6ghz

amd athlon x2 4200+ 2.2ghz

amd phenom 2 x4 955 3.2ghz


----------



## Verak (22. Mai 2011)

Intel 386 DX20 - 20Mhz
Intel Pentium I 150 - 150Mhz
Intel Pentium I 166 MMX - 166Mhz
AMD K6 II 233 - 233Mhz
Intel Celeron - 433Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 - 750Mhz
AMD Thunderbird - 1.2Ghz
AMD Athlon'XP 1800+ - 1.533Ghz
AMD Athlon'XP 2500+ - 1.833@2.2Ghz
AMD Athlon'64 3200+ - 2.2@2.4Ghz
Intel Core2Duo E4300 - 1.8@3.2Ghz
AMD Phenom² x3 720 - 2.8@3.8Ghz


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (23. Mai 2011)

Siemens 8088  (Schneider PC)
Cyrix 486 sx 40 
Intel 486 dx 66 (und mein Traum war immer der Zusatzadapter ausm Conrad um ne 100 oder 120 Mhz 486er Cpu einzusetzen)
Intel Pentium 1 166
Amd Athlon 1000
Amd Athlon XP 2400
Amd Athlon X2 4800e
Amd Athlon x3 450


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (23. Mai 2011)

Hier die Prozessorenliste meines Haupt PCs:

AMD Duron 1600+
AMD Athlon   x2 3800+ 
AMD Phenom x4 9500   
AMD Phenom II x4 955 
Intl Core i7 2600k


----------



## Anarchist94 (23. Mai 2011)

1. Intel Pentium3 700Mhz - in nem Aldi PC von 1998.. da war ich 4 xD
2. AMD Athlon 64 x2 5200+ - mein erster selbst gekaufter Komplett PC von 2006
3. Intel Core i7 960 - mein erstes selbst gebastelter PC von 2010


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr was mein erster AMD war ....

1.: ??? Weiss nicht mehr .... jedenfalls AMD.
2.: Athlon XP 1800+
3.: Athlon XP 2400+
4.: AMD 64 3400+ @ 2,31 Ghz ( immer noch 1 Kern ) ... bis heute , zocke gerade The Witcher 1 auf Full HD und recht flüssig drauf .... mit AGP System Geforce 7950GT  Da ich aber Ende des Jahres, Anfang 12 endlich Witcher 2 spielen will und bis dahin hoffentlich alle Bugs behoben sind , brauche ich dann was neues .... )

Nächste CPU .... Bulli, Sandy, Ivy ? Ivy hört sich interessant an ... der müßte dann aber die nächsten 5 Jahre halten  Vielleicht ist bis dahin auch Kepler draussen.
Dann würd ich zum ersten Mal kein AMD System haben .... aber erstmal schaun was Bulli macht.


----------



## LP96 (23. Mai 2011)

1. Intel Celeron 633MHz
2. AMD Duron 1800MHz @ 2025MHz
3. Intel Celeron D 2,8GHz (Sockel 478)
4. Intel Celeron D 2,66 GHz (Sockel 775)
5. Intel Core2Quad 8200 2,3GHz


----------



## AeroX (23. Mai 2011)

Kleines update: 

Desktop: 

Q6600 2,4ghz (geschichte)
I7 920 2,6ghz oc @3,8ghz (Geschichte)

Notebook 

Intel pentium dual Core 2ghz (Geschichte)
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4ghz (aktuell im MacBook)

MfG


----------



## platti18 (26. Mai 2011)

Pentium 4 1.7ghz
E6850
E7200
E8600
i7-870


----------



## LuXTuX (26. Mai 2011)

C64 CPU 8500 beim C64C/II mit 0,985248 MHz
Amiga500+ CPU Motorola 68000-CPU mit 7,09 MHz (cirka 5 Jahre in benutzt)
Amiga1200 MC68EC020-CPU mit 14,14 MHz + Turbokarte 68040 50 Hz + PPC 603e mit 200 MHz (cirka 10 Jahre benutzt)
Intel Pentium II mit 500 MHz (ca. 6 Jahre benutzt)
AMD Athlon XP 3200 (ca. 4 Jahre benutzt)
AMD Athlon 2 6000+ (ca. 3 Jahre benutzt, zu Testzwecken noch auf eine defektem Board)
AMD Athlon II x2 250 (aktuell im Rechner)
geplant Intel Core i7-2600K 3,4 GHz und 1.8Ghz Atom CPU


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (30. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Intel: DualCore E 2160  hatte ich mal.
AMD: Athlon 64 X2 4800 noch drinne.
AMD: Athlon II X4 640 diese woche come in my System


----------



## localhost (31. Mai 2011)

desktop cpus 
AMD Duron 750 Mhz
Intel Pentium 4 1,8 Ghz
AMD Sempron 1,8 Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 2,4 Ghz
AMD Athlon II X2 250 2x 3,0 Ghz

mobile cpus
intel celeron 1,8 Ghz
intel core 2 duo t5250 2x 1,50 Ghz


----------



## jensnrw (1. Juni 2011)

AMD Athlon 64 x2 4400+ 
AMD Athlon 64 x2 6400+ 3.2 GHz
AMD Phenom II x4 965  3.4 GHz


Nächste Woche 

Intel Core i5 2500 k. 3.3 GHz


----------



## Davison956 (2. Juni 2011)

Pentium 2 450

sempron 1800+

Athlon 64 venice 3000+ @ 3500+

Pentium D 805 @ 2x3,8ghz

core2Duo E6300 2x1.86gh z@ 2x3.0ghz

Core2Quad Q9450 @4x 3.2 ghz

I7 2600K  stock


----------



## braq (2. Juni 2011)

Intel Celeron ???
Intel Pentium 4 3GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Intel Core 2 Quad 9650
Intel Core i5-2500K


----------



## newjohnny (2. Juni 2011)

Also... : Athlon Xp 1800+
            Sempron 3200+
            Pentium 4 3 Ghz
            Athlon 64 X2 3800+
            Athlon 64 X2 5000+
            Athlon 2 X2 (kp, 2*3,1 GHz)
            Phenom X4 9550

mfg


----------



## maddi2k (2. Juni 2011)

1. Athlon XP 1700+ JUIHB
2. Athlon XP 2500+ AQZFA
3. Intel Pentium 4 3 Ghz
4. Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
5. Intel Xeon E3110
6. Intel i76 2600k 

Grüße,
maddi


----------



## Be4real (15. Juni 2011)

Phenom 9500 2200+
Intel Core 2 Duo E2220@3,2 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600@3,6 Ghz
i7 950 @stock


----------



## bruderbethor (15. Juni 2011)

386 (hmm... ich glaube 30MHz oder etwas in der Preisklasse )
PIII 500 MHz (der Klassiker)
PIII Mobil 700/850 MHz
C2D E6600 2,4 GHz
Athlon XP 1700+
Athlon XP 3000+
Phenom II 955BE


----------



## jurawi (15. Juni 2011)

pentium 4 3ghz
q8200 2,34 ghz
i7 2600k 4,2 ghz

schon immer Intel


----------



## debalz (15. Juni 2011)

MOS Technology 6510 (C64)
Intel Celeron
AMD Athlon XP 3200+
Phenom II X4 965 BE
Phenom II X6 1100T BE


----------



## Lexx (15. Juni 2011)

cpus unbekannt:
zx81
atari 800
vc20
vc64
amstrad

8086
multiple 68000 (mac und atari)
286
386 + co
486 dx2-66
5x86
p133
p233 mmx
pentium pro dual
p2*450 (@600)
p3 933
athlon 1700
athlon xp 3200 barton
athlon 64 3500 venice
c2d 6550
c2q 9550


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Juni 2011)

Meinen ersten Prozessor weiß ich gar nicht mehr, war damals noch Windows 3.11.

Dann kamen:

Pentium 100MHZ
Pentium 3 1100MHZ
Pentium 4 1700MHZ
Pentium 4 2800MHZ

laaaaaaaaaaaaaange Durststrecke bzw. habe lange nicht auf dem PC gespielt. Für Musik,Filme und zum Surfen reichte er dann.

i5-750 3.2GHz


----------



## ToPPi (15. Juni 2011)

Pentium 100 MHz
Pentium MMX 233 MHz
Athlon XP 2000+ 1600 MHz
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2000 MHz
Phenom II X4 940 @3400 MHz


----------



## Fl0o0 (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte bisher nur den i5 750 und bin damit noch recht zufrieden.


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2011)

Pentium III 800mhz
Pentium IV 3,2ghz
Athlon x2 6000+
Phenom II x4 955
Core 2 Duo T9550


----------



## ~3χT@~ (15. Juni 2011)

Phenom II x4 965


----------



## localhost (16. Juni 2011)

*desktop cpus *
AMD Duron 750 Mhz
Intel Pentium 4 1,8 Ghz
AMD Sempron 1,8 Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 2,4 Ghz
AMD Athlon II X2 250 2x 3,0 Ghz

*mobile cpus*
intel celeron 1,8 Ghz
intel core 2 duo t5250 2x 1,50 Ghz
intel core 2 duo t7250 2x 2,00 Ghz -NEUZUGANG-


----------



## Joel-92 (16. Juni 2011)

Pentium 166 MHz
Intel Pentium 3 - 500 MHz
Intel Pentium 4 - 2,4 GHz
Intel Pentuim 4 HT - 3,0 GHz
Intel Centrino (Notebook) - 1,73 GHz
AMD Athlon II X4 640 - 4x 3,0 GHz


----------



## Alex555 (16. Juni 2011)

Mein erster PC war ein laptop mit core solo T1400 1,86ghz single core  
Dann kam ein E4500 (desktop) 
Und nun ein T4200 Pentium Dual Core in meinem Laptop


----------



## biohaufen (16. Juni 2011)

Mobile Pentium II 233 MHz
AMD Sempron 2800+ 
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
AMD Turion 64 2GHz M- 34 oder so
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
Intel Core i7 920
Intel Core Duo T2400


----------



## ZET (16. Juni 2011)

CPU unbekannt.
4 86er

CPU bekannt (Desktop):
Intel Pentium II 350mhz
Intel Pentium III 800mhz
AMD Athlon K7 950mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ 2,25ghz
Intel Pentium D 935 3,2ghz
AMD Phenom 9550 2,2ghz
AMD Phenom 9950 2,6ghz
AMD Phenom II 1090T 3,2-3,6ghz
AMD Phenom II 955 3,2ghz

und noch nen paar Mobile.


----------



## gedoens (16. Juni 2011)

AMD K5 100Mhz
IBM/Cyrix PR266
AMD K6-2 333Mhz
AMD K6-3 400Mhz
... lange Aufrüstpause...
AMD Duron 900Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 1700+

Bis dahin waren das alles Familienrechner unter meiner Aufsicht 

Meine 100% eigenen:

Athlon 64 3200+ (der legendäre, von 2 auf 2,7Ghz übertaktbare Venic E6!)
Athlon 64X2 4200+
Phenom 2 X3 710 @X4

Und zwischendurch der unsägliche Intel Atom, der sogar für "Netbooks" zu langsam ist. Zum Glück noch weiterverkauft bekommen


----------



## Nudelnup (21. Juni 2011)

Uff - ich erinner mich nicht mehr so genau...

Schneider CPC
Commodore 128
Amiga 500
Intel 80486 DX2 66 MHz
Intel 80486 DX4 66 MHz
Intel Pentium I
Intel Pentium II
AMD K3-III
Intel Celeron x??
AMD Athlon XP
xxx??
CoreDuo E6750
CoreDuo E8500

Und halt alles was man so im Bekanntenkreis und in der Familie unter den Fitichen hat 

Gruß


----------



## dgcss (21. Juni 2011)

Bei mir sind auch ganz schön viele entfallen.

Amiga 500
Amiga 600
Amiga 1000
Amiga 1200 (dett war schön  )
Scheiner CPC II

386 33 MHz mit Turbo boost knöpfchen looooool
386 66 Mhz
486 133 Mhz
AMD 300 Mhz
AMD 350 Mhz
AMD 750 Mhz
Intel Celeron SLOT kein Plan
AMD 1000
AMD 1000 SLOT A (Die hatten wenigsten mal FETTEN OC Potenzial)
AMD 1400 SLOT A
AMD 1400+ Sokel A
AMD 1600+
AMD 2100+
AMD 2400+
AMD 3000+
Intel 775 3000
AMD 5000+
AMD 6000+
AMD Sockel 754 mehrere Modelle (entfallen)
AMD Phenom II 965
AMD Phenom II 1100 T (Aktuell verbaut)
Intel 1366 950 (Aktuell verbaut)


----------



## Be4real (27. Juni 2011)

Aktuell noch ein E5200 als Testobjekt


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Juni 2011)

Pentium .3 800 Mhz
Pentium 4 2,6 Ghz
Core 2 Quad 6700


----------



## Psycho1996 (27. Juni 2011)

Intel Pentium D 2,8 GHz
C2Q 6600
Phenom I 9850
Phenom II 940 @3,5 GHz
Phenom II 970 @4 GHz (Aktuell)


----------



## Ü50 (27. Juni 2011)

Habe ich noch.
E7200
E8400
T5800
T7250
I7:2600K
     920
     980X
T2300
Pen 4 1,66MHz North
      E 2140
      E6500K
Xeon X5550

Ath.64 4400X2
          3800
          3400
          3200


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Juni 2011)

Eu

Schöne Menge


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2011)

Update ....da mal wieder ein paar dazu gekommen sind 



> Pentium 4 531
> Pentium 4 630
> Pentium 4 820
> Pentium 4 550
> ...


 
und jetzt die neuen 

i3 2100
i5 2300
i5 2400
i5 2500
i7 870

hihi


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2011)

@True: Willst du nicht einfach sagen, welche du nicht hattest? 
Würde es einfacher machen.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (29. Juni 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Intel Pentium 2 "Deschutes" 350 MHz (Slot 1)
> AMD Athlon XP 2600+ "Thoroughbred" 2100 MHz (SoA)
> AMD Sempron64 3100+ "Palermo" 1800 MHz (So754)
> AMD Athlon64 "Newcastle" 2200 MHz (So754)
> Intel Core2 Duo E6550 "Conroe" @2730 MHz (So775)


Nun auch schon fast eineinhalb Jahre an Bord:
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE "Deneb" 3200 MHz (SoAM3)
...dazu passend sind gerade drei der oben genannten in den Scanner gerutscht


----------



## Niza (29. Juni 2011)

AMD 486 DX2 66MHz 
Intel Pemtium MMX 200MHz 

Die beiden habe ich sogar noch daheim nur der 66MHz ohne Pins 
(Siehe Bilder im Anhang)

Intel Celeron 766MHz

AMD Sempron 2600+
AMD Athon 64 3200+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
AMD Phenom II X4 925

Dass wars auch schon soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## thunfischskull (29. Juni 2011)

Intel Celeron 333 MHz
Intel Pentium 2 400 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athon 64 4000+
Intel I7 920


----------



## Colonia (29. Juni 2011)

AMD Athlon 64 4200+
Intel Core i5 2500K


----------



## PsychoBitch (29. Juni 2011)

Pentium 3 933Mhz
AMD Athlon Xp 2800+
Pentium 4 3.06GHz
Pentium D 805
Core 2 Duo 2.4 (lappi)
Core 2 Quad q6700 
Core i7 2720qm (lappi)


----------



## Simply (29. Juni 2011)

Ich war schon immer ein Sparfuchs 

1. AMD Sempron 2400+
2. AMD Sempron 3000+
3. Intel Celeron E1200
4. Intel Pentium E2200
5. Intel Pentium E6500
6. AMD Phenom 2 955 Black Edition

Das beste halt zum Schluss, Umstieg war vor etwa einem Monat, mir reicht der AMD vollkommen


----------



## quattro68 (29. Juni 2011)

1. Intel pentium 2 450mhz
2. Amd duron 2000+
3. intel pentium 4 
4. Athlon 4000+
5. core2duo e7200
6. Core2quad q6600

Bis auf den duron war ich mit allen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Freddydouh (29. Juni 2011)

1. Intel Pentium II Mobile 233mhz ( ganz alter Laptop )
2. Intel Pentium II 400mhz
3. Intel Celeron Mobile 2,6ghz ( alter Laptop )
4. AMD Athlon XP 1800+
5. Intel Pentium D 805
6. Intel Core 2 Duo T6600 ( Laptop )
7. Intel Core i5 750@3,6ghz


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juni 2011)

An die ersten beiden kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, weiß aber das der Erste ein AMD war und der zweite ein Intel 
Dann:

AMD Phenom II x4 965BE c2 @ 3,4GHz
AMD Phenom II x6 1090T c0 @ 3,2GHz


----------



## NEoCX (25. November 2011)

Mal wieder ein paar neue Prozessoren hinzu gefügt, weiter gehts 

Intel Core2 Quad Q9550 (2008)
Intel Core 2 Duo SU7300 (2009-2011 - Notebook)
Intel Core i7 920 (2009)
Intel Xeon W3520 (2009-2010)
Intel Core 2 Duo T7700 (2011 - Notebook)
Intel Core i7 2600k (aktuell)


----------



## Andi1970 (25. November 2011)

MOS Technology 6510
Motorola 68000
Intel386SX
486DX2
Pentium 90
AMD K6 200
AMD K6-2 450
Intel Celeron 700
AMD Athlon 1100
AMD Duron 1600
AMD Athlon XP 2500
AMD Athlon x2 4400
Intel E8500
Intel I5 2500k
AMD Phenom II X4 965

Der Duron und der Celeron waren ein echter Griff ins Klo


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. November 2011)

Ich bin neu in dem Bereich, daher hat sich bei mir noch nicht viel angesammelt 
In chronologischer Reihenfolge:

-AMD Duron 800MHz
-Pentium D820
-Pentium M T4300
-AMD Phenom II X6 1090t
-C2D E6750
-AMD Athlon 64 3200+
-C2D E8400


EDIT: Yeah, 1000th post


----------



## Oromus (25. November 2011)

Also meine CPU Sammlung ist auch nicht so groß.

- keine Ahnung welche CPU im C64 war
- 486 SX-25
- 486 DX 4/100
- Intel Pentium I 166 MHz 
- Intel Pentium III 500 MHz
- AMD Athlon 1333 MHz
- AMD Athlon 64 3000+
- AMD Athlon 64 4000+
- Intel C2Q 9300
- Intel i5 2500k

Das waren die privaten CPU's.

Geschäftlich

Pentium 60
Pentium M 1.6
C2D 7500 ist es glaub ich.


----------



## FKY2000 (25. November 2011)

Also:

*AMD*

Sockel A
- Athlon 800 Mhz
- Athlon XP 1800
- Athlon XP 2200+
- Athlon XP 2400+
- Athlon XP 2500+
- Athlon XP 2600+
- Athlon XP 2800+
- Athlon XP 3000+
- Sempron 3000

Sockel AM2
- Athlon X2 3800+
- Athlon X2 4200+
- Athlon X2 4600+
- Athlon X2 6000+

Sockel AM3
- Phenom II X2 555 BE
- Phenom II X6 1090T BE


*Intel*

Sockel/Slot (?)
- 386 DX 33 Mhz
- 486 DX 40 Mhz (?)
- Pentium 66 Mhz
- Pentium 120 Mhz

Sockel 423
- Pentium 4 1,7 Ghz

Sockel 478
- Pentium 4 2,8 Ghz
- Celeron D 2,66 Ghz

Sockel 775
- Pentium 4 3,0 Ghz
- Pentium 4 3,4 Ghz 2M
- Pentium D 2,8 Ghz
- Pentium D 3,2 Ghz
- Core 2 Duo E6400 2,13 Ghz
- Core 2 Duo E6600 2,4 Ghz
- Core 2 Duo E6750 2,66 ghz
- Core 2 Quad Q9300 2,5 Ghz
- Celeron Dual Core E3500 2,7 Ghz
- Pentium Dual Core E5200 2,5 Ghz

Mobile 
- Pentium (C2D) T4200

(alles Privat - Geschäftlich weiss ich nicht mehr im Einzelnen, alles jeweils Möhren, aktuell Core 2 Duo E6300 1,86 Ghz)

Die 90er waren sehr Intel-geprägt - da durfte ich von Vater die Rechner jeweils "auftragen"


----------



## worst1vs1player (25. November 2011)

Bin noch nicht so lange dabei, wie manch anderer, aber:

Athlon XP 1200+ 
Athlon XP 3000+ 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400
Intel Core i5 2500 (aktueller)


----------



## NEoCX (25. November 2011)

> EDIT: Yeah, 1000th post



Nice 

@FKY2000:

Nette Sammlung, Respekt!!


----------



## Rurdo (25. November 2011)

Pentium I
Pentium II
X2 240
X4 955BE
X6 1090t
Celeron M 530


----------



## BikeRider (25. November 2011)

[x] AMD K6-300
[x] AMD K6² 450
[x] AMD K6² 550
[x] AMD Duron 800
[x] AMD Duron 1300
[x] AMD Athlon XP 2400+
[x] AMD Phenom² X6 1090T BE


----------



## froschline (25. November 2011)

Das sind meine Prozessoren


1: 6510 "c64"
2: Motorola 68000 "Amiga500"
3: MC68EC020 "Amiga1200"
4: 386 DX 33 Mhz und i486DX2 66 MHz "Intel"
5: Pentium 200
6: Pentium 3 1,6 Ghz
7: Pentium 4 3,0 Ghz
8: AMD 945 

bei mir wirds der *Piledriver* 


Zwischenzeitlich auch in der Konsolen-Ecke
Atari 2600 " MOS Technology 6507" / X-BOX Pentium-III 733 MHz / Playstation 3 "cell 3,2 Power PC"


----------



## ASD_588 (25. November 2011)

1 AMD 90 mhz 
2 P2 mit 125mhz 
3 P2 mit 250,hz 
4 P3 mit 400mhz
5 P3 mit 500mhz

sokel 478

6 Celeron 2,4 ghz
7 P4 1,8GHz
8 P4 2,4
9 P4 2,66 
10 P4 3,06 GHz läuft immer noch mit 3,4GHz  

demnächst 
11 Intel core 2 duo E 6750


----------



## Thallassa (25. November 2011)

Intel Pentium 2 Deschutes 400mhz
Intel Pentium 3 Tualatin-S 1,4 ghz
Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 3,4 ghz
AMD Athlon X2 250e (Noch im Einsatz: Office-PC)
Intel Core i7 860. (Noch im Einsatz: Gaming/Video-Kiste)


----------



## Rizoma (25. November 2011)

- C64
- Cyrix 133
- AMD Duron (KA welches modell es genau war)
- AMD Athlon 64 4000+ (Notebook)
- AMD Turion 64 MT37 (Notebook)
- Intel C2D T5500 (Notebook)
- Intel C2D T7250 (Notebook)
- Intel C2D T7600 (Notebook)
- AMD Athlon X2 6000+
- AMD Phenom II 955BE


----------



## Exception (25. November 2011)

1. Intel 80286
2. Intel 486 SX
3. Intel 486 DX2-66
4. Intel 586 Pentium 1 150 (noch ohne MMX Befehlssatz)
5. AMD K6 2-350 Sockel 7
6. AMD Athlon XP 2000+ Palomino Kern
7. AMD Athlon XP 3200+ Barton Kern
8. Intel Celeron M Yonah Kern (Laptop)
9. AMD Turion 64 TL 52 Trinidad (Laptop, noch im Einsatz)
10. Intel Core2Duo E7300
11. Intel CoreDuo T2600 (Laptop, Mobile Workstation) im Einsatz
12. Intel Core2Duo E8400 noch im Einsatz

Und jetzt neu: Intel Core i5 2500K


----------



## Lotto (25. November 2011)

Hauptrechner
----------------------
AMD 386DX40
Intel Pentium 133
AMD Athlon 900Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2100+
AMD Athlon 64 XP 3200+
Intel Core2Duo E8400

Zweitrechner
----------------------
Intel Pentium Dual Core E5300
AMD Athlon II X4 640


----------



## SveD (25. November 2011)

So kommt es ca. hin.

1. C64 hat ja auch eine CPU drinne gehabt ~1988
2. 386 mit 20 MHz ~1997
3. Pentium 1 166MHz ~1998
4. Celeron 500Mhz ~2000
5. Duron 800MHz, der lief auf 1GHz, da war ich stolz drauf. ~2001
6. Athlon 64 3200+ (Sockel 754) ~2003
7. Athlon 64 3700+ (Sockel 939) ~2005
8. E8400 ~2008
9. Intel P8400 (Laptop) ~2008
10. Phenom II X4 955 ~2010


----------



## Zomg (25. November 2011)

+ 286dx 16 MHz
+ 486dx 40 / 66 / 80 MHz
+ Pentium 60 / 133 MHz
+ Pentium 2 233 MHz
+ Pentium 3 600 MHz
+ Athlon C 1333 MHz
+ XP 1600+
+ Pentium IV 2.53 GHz / 2.93 GHz / 3 GHz (Testen xD)
+ Celeron 2.93 GHz
+ Pentium M 730
+ E5200
+ Core I5 750

Ich denke das wars, sollte ich was vergessen haben, hab ichs halt vergessen xD...


----------



## Knuff (25. November 2011)

C64 (Load*8.1 oder wie war das...?)
486 (glaub ich zumindest, GTA I lief viel flotter als beim Kumpel: der Schlüssel der als Menüfinger fungierte wirbelte bei mir wie Wahnsinn *lach*)
Athlon XP (n Lidl-PC, Muttiboard war nach 2 Tagen defekt, aber danach lief er noch paar Jahre. Aber Geforce 4* MX*, also spieleuntauglich)
Sempron (Athlon PC abgerauscht, als Student aber keen Geld)
I5-750 (zusammen mit ner HD 5850 mein erster PC der damals alles in netter Auflösung abfeuerte)
I7-2600 (mit GTX 580 endlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben)


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2011)

Da ich keine Ahnung habe wo mein Post ist, werfe ich nochmal ein wenig was dazu.
Intel Atom N450 (unter jeden Zweifel erhaben)
AMD Turion II K625 (leider etwas lahm, für Office aber fast komplett ausreichend und auch Videos bis 1080p sind kein Problem, undervoltet sehr sparsam)
AMD Phenom II 1090T


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. November 2011)

1. Kein plan
2. AMD Athlon 2000+
2. AMD Sempron64 3100+ (754-Sockel) @ 2.5GHz
3. AMD Athlon 3200+ (754-Sockel) @ 2.450GHz (Wahr ohne schneller als der Semperon mit Oc)
4. Intel E8500[E0] @ 4.0GHz
5. Intel Q9550e Villt oder eine i3/i5 beraucht (750er/920er mal schauen^^)


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. November 2011)

So gut wie jede seit Commodores,PC fing mit 286 und Wing commander an ,grosse Familie die lieber andere dinge macht als Computer .


----------



## Stahlinick (27. November 2011)

1. Amd Xp 3200+
2. Intel E8400 @ 3.00 @ 3.66

mehr hatte ich noch nicht


----------



## eskalation (1. Dezember 2011)

Pentium 133 MHz
Pentium 233 Mhz 
AMD Athlon XP 1000+
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
Penitum 4 HT 3 Ghz
Xeon 3065 2,33 GHz lief auf 2,8 Ghz
Core2Quad Q8400 2,66 Ghz lief auf 3,2 Ghz
und seit 5 Tagen i5 2500k noch std. takt.


----------



## exa (1. Dezember 2011)

exa schrieb:


> - AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (Barton, ließ sich wunderbar auf 3200 bringen)
> - Intel Q6600 G0 (lässtsich auch gut übertakten)
> - Intel Pentium 4 EE 3,4 Ghz
> - Intel Pentium 4 1,5 Ghz
> ...


 
noch ein paar dazugekommen:

- Duron Morgan 1000
- Duron Morgan 1300
- Athlon XP Palomino 1600+
- Athlon XP Thoroughbred 2200+
- 2x Athlon XP Thoroughbred 2400+
- Athlon XP Barton 2500+


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Dezember 2011)

Sempron 3000+
I5 2500 

feddisch


----------



## Wincenty (1. Dezember 2011)

Intel: (nicht nach Besitzreihenfolge sortiert)
-P2
-P3
-P4 3GHz
-EE2200 bis zu 3,2GHz
-Q6600 OC bis ka mehr muss mal schaun
-i5 M560

AMD:
-Phenom II x4 955BE @ 3,8GHz (glaub  ich steht aber in der OC Liste hier irgendwo im Forum)


----------



## BlackViper59 (1. Dezember 2011)

-Fällt mir gerade net ein 
-der auch nicht 
-Athlon 64 4000+ (bis august 11)
- i5 2500k


----------



## labei01 (2. Dezember 2011)

mos 6510 ( c64 ) 
Intel 486 dx 2 66
Intel 486 dx 4 100
Intel Pentium 100
Intel Pentium 166 mmx
Intel Pentium II 266
Intel Pentium III 500
Intel Pentium III 800
Intel Pentium III 1000 
Intel Pentium IV 2200
Intel Pentium IV 2667
AMD athlon 64 3200 +
AMD athlon x2 4200 
Intel core 2 Duo 8200
Intel core 2 Duo 8600
Intel core 2 quad 9650
Intel i7 2600k 

so, das wars fürs erste


----------



## blueray95 (21. Dezember 2011)

pentium II @ keine ahnung
pentium III @ 450
pentium III @ 800
pentium d 925 @ 3750
phenom II x4 965 @ 3400
EDIT:
i7 860


----------



## NCC-1701-A (21. Dezember 2011)

intel 486 DX 2
AMD K6 2 450Mhz
AMD Athlon 1333
AMD Athlon 3000+
Intel E8500
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Intel 2600K
Intel 3930K


----------



## Maexen (22. Dezember 2011)

Netter Thread, ich mach auch mit! 

Ich nenn halt die CPUs die im jeweiligen Familienrechner steckten bzw. dann später in meinem eigenen Hauptrechner (muss man heutzutage ja sagen, schon erstaunlich!).

Motorola MC68000 (Amiga 600)
Sockel 7: Intel Pentium MMX, 166 (MHz)
Sockel 370: Intel Celeron, 466
Sockel 370: Intel Pentium 3, 667 EB
Sockel 370: Intel Pentium 3, 1000 EB (erster eigener Rechner)
--> später dann 2x Pentium 3, 1000 EB

Sockel AM2: AMD Athlon 64 X2 2350 (2,1 GHz)
Upgrades     AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ BE (2,7-3,1 GHz)
                 AMD Athlon X2 7750 (2,7-3,1 GHz)
aktuell: Sockel AM3(+) AMD Phenom X2 550 (3,1-3,6 GHz) 
(sollte eigentlich noch ein letztes Upgrade für das alte Board werden, das hab ich aber beim Kühlerausbau leider vernichtend geschlagen, jetzt bleib ich erstmal noch etwas bei dem vermeindlichen Schnäppchen von Ebay)


----------



## Rixx (22. Dezember 2011)

- Amiga
- Pentium III 500 MHz
- Core Duo E6600 Conroe
- Core Duo E8400 Wolfdale
- Core Quad Q9550 E0 OC ganz mies
- Core Quad Q9550 E0
- Core Quad Q9650


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. Dezember 2011)

In den gemeinsamen PCs von damals:

Irgendein 286er
Irgendein 386er
Irgendein 486er
Pentium III 500 MHz

In den eigenen PCs danach:

AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (Barton)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ EE (mit 65W TDP, 2,6 GHz und 1 MB Cache)
AMD Athlon II X4 635 (C3-Stepping)

Für mich selbst überraschend wenige Modelle, wenn ich bedenke, dass diese drei CPUs zusammen acht Jahre abdecken. Aber ernsthafter Aufrüstbedarf besteht halt nicht so oft. Daher mal schauen, wie lange der 635er noch bei mir bleibt. *g*


----------



## taso_1 (22. Dezember 2011)

AMD Athlon 3000+
AMD Athlon 3200+
AMD Athlon x2 3800+ (Sockel 939 )
AMD Phenom II x6 1100t 

Endlich mal was ordentliches nach den langsamen Teilen


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Dezember 2011)

Amiga 500 (ich glaube 7,14 MHz) 
386DX (40 MHz)
diverse Pentiums meiner Eltern (PI und PII, weiß ich heute nicht mehr)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+, hat meine Mutter heute noch
AMD Phenom I 9550, hat meine Schwiegermutter
2 x Intel I7-920
seit letzten Samstag I7-2600K


----------



## B4C4RD! (23. Dezember 2011)

3200+
3400+ 
7750+
955 @ 4,1Ghz Aktuell.


----------



## shinoda95 (23. Dezember 2011)

Intel E8500 (2010-2011, damals gebraucht von einem Kumpel)
Intel 2500K (2011-heute, neu)

Davor hatte ich Laptops, deren Prozessoren ich nicht zurückverfolgen kann


----------



## Thomse (23. Dezember 2011)

AMD Duron 1 Ghz (Sockel A)
AMD Athlon 2400+ (Sockel A)
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ (Sockel 939)
AMD Athlon II 620 (Sockel AM2+)


----------



## wuestenfux (23. Dezember 2011)

Pentium 1 166MHz
AMD Duron 1,3GHz
AMD Duron 1,6GHz
AMD Athlon 1700+
AMD Athlon 2500+ @ 3200
Intel Q6600 2,4GHz


----------



## nechen (23. Dezember 2011)

Intel Pentium III 900Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (Thoroughbred B, FSB 333)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (Windsor)
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE (C2)
Intel Core i7 2720-QM


----------



## onslaught (23. Dezember 2011)

80486 66MHz
Pentium 166MHz
Pentium II 400
Pentium III 500
Pentium III 1200
AMD ? 1200
Sempron 2000
Athlon XP 2600+
Athlon 64 4000+
Intel C2D T 9300
Intel C2D E 8400


----------



## StefanStg (23. Dezember 2011)

Sind zwar nicht viel aber immerhin
Intel Pentium 3
Intel Pentium 4
Intel Core i7 920 ( Mainboard defekt)
Intel Core i7 2600k (seit 2 Wochen)
Bis jetzt nur Intel keine Ahnung warum


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Dezember 2011)

Intel Pentium 133
AMD K6-2 450mhz
Intel Celeron 566mhz
AMD K7 1400mhz
Apple PowerPC G4 800mhz
Intel Pentium M 1,82ghz (Centrino)
Intel Core2Quad Q9300
AMD Phenom II X4 965BE
Intel i7 2700K


----------



## Nightfly (23. Dezember 2011)

Desktop

Amiga
Intel 80486 DX2 66 MHz
Pentium MMX 200 MHz
AMD K6-2 500 MHz
Pentium II 450 MHz
Pentium III 800 MHz
AMD Duron 800 MHz
AMD Duron 1,2 GHz
AMD Athlon XP 1,733 GHz
AMD Athlon XP 2,167 GHz
Athlon 64 2800+
Pentium 4 (Northwood) 3 GHz
Pentium 4 (Prescott) 3,2 GHz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 ca. 2,8 GHz
Pentium D 2,8 GHz
Core Duo um die 2 Ghz
Core 2 Duo (Conroe) ca. 2,5 GHz
Core i5-750 (Nehalem) 2,66 GHz
Xenon E3-1230 3,2 GHz

Notebook

Pentium III 1,2 GHz
Pentium M (Dothan)
Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz
Intel Core i5 540M 2,53 GHz
Intel Core i5 2410M 2,3 GHz

Hoffe hab nichts vergessen.


----------



## Do Berek (24. Dezember 2011)

Intel Pentium III 800 EB
Amd Athlon XP 1700+
Amd Athlon 64 3200+ (512kb L2) So.939
Amd Athlon 64 3700+ (1024kb L2) So.939
Amd Athlon 64 4000+ (1024kb L2) So.939
Amd Phenom II X6 1090T BE (aktuell)


----------



## ludscha (24. Dezember 2011)

Intel Core Duo E 2140 ( Socket 775)
Intel Core Quad Q 9400 (Socket 775)
Intel Core Quad Q 9650 (Socket 775)
Intel i7 975 Extreme (Socket 1366)
Intel i7 990 Extreme (aktuell @ 4500 Mhz) (Socket 1366)


----------



## saarlandurpils (24. Dezember 2011)

Atari 
Game Boy
Sega Megadrive 
XBOX 360


x86:
4086 Sx-25
Pentium 100
Pentium MMX 200
Pentium II 400
Athlon 800
Athlon XP 2800+
Pentium 4 3000
Pentium Dualcore E6300
I7 2600K


----------



## Siffer81 (25. Dezember 2011)

Meine CPUs:
Intel Pentium 90 MHz 
Intel Pentium III 533 MHz 
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (SanDiego)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650
Intel Core i7 Extreme 3960X (Aktuelle CPU)

Greetz


----------



## olli9471 (25. Dezember 2011)

AMD Athlon X2 64 4600+ 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 C2 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 C2 (ausgeliehen)
AMD Phenom II X6 1090t (ausgeliehen)

und bald den i5 2500k oder vielleicht den i7 2600k


----------



## max86gt (27. Dezember 2011)

Hab erst später angefangen da ich zuvor nur mit Konsolen beschäfftigt war :

2001: AMD Duron 800Mhz (hatte keine Ahnung)
2003: Intel Pentium 4 2,4Ghz@3,0Ghz (erste Übertacktung) "Der lief lief und lief, aber irgendwann kamm er an seine Grenzen  "
2007: Intel Pentium D 925 3,0Ghz@3,4Ghz (hatte schwachen Kühler)
2008: Intel Core2Duo E4600 2,4@3,0Ghz (lief eigendlich sehr Gut)
2009: Intel Core2Quad Q6600 2,4@3,2Ghz (bis heute noch drinne und macht noch seine Arbeit gut)
2011: Wird wohl erst i3 2100 kommen bis Ivy bridge raus kommt.

Wenn man das so anguckt dann sieht man das ich nie Up to Date war, wusste aber immer über die neuesten bescheid. 
Kaufte meist dann wenn der CPU mir merklich zu schwach war.


----------



## Marsbreaker (29. Dezember 2011)

jo dann fan ich mal an ^^

intel 286 
amd k5 100mhz
AMD K6 233mhz
intel Pentium3 6..mhz??kp
AMD Duron 1200mhz
AMD-Athlon XP 3000+
AMD Sempron 64 2600+@2,4ghz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
intel q6600@@3,2ghz
core i5 2500K@4,5ghz

alle ausgemusterten systeme würden erfolgreich weitergegeben und ich wette selbst der erste pentium läuft noch irgendwo in der ecke

mal sehn was noch so angeliefert wird


----------



## JackRussel78 (29. Dezember 2011)

Man könnte ja auch fragen, was ihr mit euren Schätzen macht nachdem sie ausgemustert wurden. Ich persönlich bin dazu übergegangen meine Hardware grundsätzlich zu behalten, da ein Verkauf mittlerweile zu hohe Verluste bringt.


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Dezember 2011)

Pentium 4 3 Ghz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 4 Ghz
Intel Core i7 980X @ 4 Ghz (aktuelle CPU)


----------



## Sevworks (30. Dezember 2011)

MOS Technology 6510 0,985 MHz
Motorola 6800 7,09MHz
AMD 468 DX2 66
Intel Celeron 166MHz
Intel Pentium MMX 200 MHz
AMD Athlon 3000Mhz
AMD Athlon X2 6000+
Intel i5 2500K


----------



## NotAnExit (30. Dezember 2011)

Amiga 500
386 DX 40
diverse Pentiums meiner Eltern
dann lange Zeit einen PIII meiner Eltern
2006 das erste Mal wieder eine richtigen: AMD 3500+ (den benutzt meine Mutter noch heute)
Phenom x4 9550 (steht bei meiner Schwiegermutter)
2 x I7-920 (ein mal an einen Kumpel verkauft, bei dem anderen habe ich das MoBo gekillt)
seit ein paar Tagen I7-2600K


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Dezember 2011)

Pentium 3
Celeron D 3,2 Ghz
Celeron D 650 MHz (EEE-PC 701)
I7-920 C0
i7-920 D0
Macbook Air i5 1,4 Ghz

Bald einen i7-3930k


----------



## thysol (30. Dezember 2011)

Intel Core 2 Duo T8300
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200
Intel Core i5-750
Intel Core i5-2410M


----------



## Daniel S. (31. Dezember 2011)

-Intel Pentium 4 2540 MHz  ( Desktop
-Intel core 2 quad q 8300 (4 x 2,5 GHz)  ( Desktop )
-Intel core i5 480M (2 x 2,67 GHz + HT )  ( Notebook )


----------



## fire2002de (31. Dezember 2011)

amd 386 dx mit 33 MHz :>
Intel 486 dx mit ( da bin ich mir nicht sicher aber glaube ) 100mhz
Pentium 90
AMD Slot 1 mit 450 MHz <3 
AMD  1800+
AMD Barton 2500+ ( der aqx....)
AMD phenom 9550
AMD phenom 2 955 / i5 2430 

kein weiteren kauf zurzeit geplant dank der Konsolen nicht nötig.... -.- 

mfg


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (31. Dezember 2011)

IBM 486 DX2 66Mhz
Intel Pentium MMX 166Mhz
Intel Celeron 333A
Intel Celeron 633
AMD Duron 800Mhz
AMD Athlon 1Ghz
Intel Celeron 330D 2,66 Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 2,66 HT
AMD 64 3800+
AMD 64 X2 3800+
Intel i5 2400


----------



## Horilein (31. Dezember 2011)

IBM 486 DX2 60 Mhz 12Mb ram
Intel Pentium 120 Mhz
AMD K6 333 Mhz
Intel Celeron 433@600?Mhz
Intel Pentium III 500Mhz
AMD Athlon 900@1020Mhz<- schallmauer
AMD Athlon XP 2800 glaube 2200Mhz auf Abit KT7 unvergessenes Sys...
Intel C2D E4300@2x 2,4Ghz
Intel C2D E8400 <- tickert noch....

Tendiere zum i5, bin mir aber noch unsicher.


----------



## Psykko0 (3. Januar 2012)

Pentium I 133 MHz
Pentium III 333 MHz
Pentium IV 2,4 GHz
Athlon 64+ 2 GHz
Core2Duo 2,2 GHz
I5-750 @ 4,1 GHz (hat leider da Zeitliche gesegnet...)
Phenom II 955BE @ 4,1 GHz
[und irgendwann dieses Jahr dann noch einen IvyBridge]


----------



## DD64 (3. Januar 2012)

Desktop:
Intel Pentium (Genaue Bezeichnung nicht bekannt)
Intel Pentium 4 1.8 GHz Northwood
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE (Verkauft)
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T

Vorerst ist kein Neukauf geplant.

Notebook:
Intel Core 2 Duo T6600
Intel Core i3 2330M


----------



## Anoubis (3. Januar 2012)

Desktop:
AMD Sempron 3000+
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Intel Core i3 2120

Notebook:
Intel Core 2 Duo T9550


----------



## audi_fever (4. Januar 2012)

Boah, mal sehen ob ich mich noch an alle erinnern kann.

Angefangen hatte alles mit einem 
286´er was da genau verbaut war weiß ich nimmer. Obwohl, ne 40 MB Platte war drin. Da bin ich mir sicher 
Pentium 166 MMX War dann mein erster "richtiger" Computer. Toll, zwei Wochen später kam der Pentium 2 fast zum gleichen Preis. 
AMD K6-2 450 MHz
AMD K6-2 550 MHz
AMD Duron 1,0 GHz
AMD Athlon 1400 MHz 
AMD Athlon 64 2800+
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Intel Q6600 G0
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE


----------



## oanvoanc (4. Januar 2012)

in meinen spiele- pcs:
athlon xp 1800
athlon 64 4000
e6600
q6600
2500k


----------



## Placebo (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte den e8500 und den E3-1230. Eigentlich kommt da noch eine ganze Menge mehr dazu aber da hab ich mich nicht für Hardware interessiert und dem Verkäufer (wie so viele andere auch) blind vertraut. Bis er dann den Bogen überspannt hat und mir eine überteuerte @#*!§-Kiste verkauft hat... im Endeffekt muss ich ihm dafür sogar danken


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Intel 286 (ich glaube mit 12 MHz)
Intel 386
Intel 486
Pentium I 100 MHz bis 233 MHz
Pentium II 300 MHz, 400 MHz
Pentium III 500, 700 (Slot 1)
Pentium III 1 GHz (Sockel 370)
Pentium III-S 1.4 GHz (Dual im Server)
Pentium 4 2.8 GHz HT
Atom D510

AMD K6-II 350, 400, 500 MHz
AMD Duron 1300 MHz
AMD Athlon 1333 MHz (Athlon "C")
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon64 3200+
AMD Athlon64 3700+
AMD Athlon64 x2 4200+
AMD Phenom II 965BE

IDT WinChip 200 MHz
IBM/cyrix 5x86, 6x86 (? MHz)
Kingston TurboChip TC5x86/133 133 MHz

Mobil:
Intel Pentium III 500
Intel Core2 Duo T7500
Intel Core2 Duo P8600

Sind schon ein paar (einiges davon habe ich sogar noch)


----------



## R.A.T 3 (4. Januar 2012)

AMD Athlon x2 220
I7 2600k


----------



## Dragon70 (4. Januar 2012)

Athlon mit 250mhz 
P4 mit glaube 3 Ghz 
Intel core 2 duo E7400
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition


MFG Dragon


----------



## alexcologne (4. Januar 2012)

Intel 486 SX25
Pentium I 100
IDT Pentium ersatz mit 200Mhz auf gleichem Board später wie der P1
Pentium II 350
Pentium III 1 GHz (Sockel 370)
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon64 x2 3800+
Intel core 2 duo E8500
Intel Sandy i7-2600K

Mobil:
Intel M-Celeron 1,4Ghz
Pentium M 2,0Ghz
Intel Core2 Duo P8400
Intel Core2 Duo P8600


Grüße
​


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. Januar 2012)

Habe vor einem halben Jahr meine erste CPU gekauft 
natürlich i5 2500K
davor war ich an dem Pc meines Vater mit nem Sempron (3000+?)


----------



## Preisi (4. Januar 2012)

Jaja, ich hatte bisher nicht ganz so viele Prozis... "Nur"  einen ausgedienten AMD Athlon XP 1400, dann ein Intel E8400 und nebenbei noch einen Intel Atom 330... Sonst hatte ich noch einen uralt Laptop mit Intel Petium 3 xD


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Januar 2012)

Mein jetziger E8400 ist noch mein erster...


----------



## moperswings (5. Januar 2012)

386 DX-40
AMD K5 200MHz
AMD K6 450MHz
AMD Duron 700MHz
AMD San Diego 
Intel i7 870


----------



## Apfelringo (5. Januar 2012)

amd x2 6000+
amd x4 920 black edition
amd x6 1055t

An die davor kann ich mich nicht erinnern.^^


----------



## blackout24 (5. Januar 2012)

Pentium I 100 Mhz 1995 - 1999
AMD K6-2 400 Mhz 1999-2002
AMD Athlon XP 1900+ 2002-2011
Intel Core i7 2600K 2011-?

Von 800nm auf 32nm.


----------



## CocaSnooze (6. Januar 2012)

Desktop:
AMD Athlon XP 1900+
AMD Athlon64 x2 3800+
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE 

Mobil:
Intel I5-460M

Bald IvyBridge


----------



## Hupe (6. Januar 2012)

Pentium 2    350mhz
Athlon XP     1800+
Athlon XP     2200+
Athlon 64      3400+
Athlon 64 x2  6400+
Phenom 2 x4 940 BE (aktuell)


----------



## xxxamd64bitxxx (6. Januar 2012)

_*  • AMD Athlon XP 1600+ 
  • AMD Athlon XP 2600+                                                                                      
  • AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 
  • AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 
  • AMD Opteron 165                                                
  • Intel Core2Duo E6400  
  • Intel Core2Duo E6300* 
__*  • Intel Core2Duo E6600 
  • Intel Core2Quad Q6600 B3 *OC krücke* 
  • Intel Core2Quad Q6600 G0 
  • Intel Pentium DualCore E2140 
  • Intel Core2Duo E8500 
  • Intel Core2Duo E8400 E0 
  • Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 C1* 
*  • Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 E0* 
*  • Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 E0* 
*  • AMD Phenom 2 x4 940* 
*  • AMD Phenom 2 x4 955* 
*  • Intel Core i7 D0*_ 
_*  • AMD X6 1090T  .* 
*  • Intel Core i7 D0 @ max 4600 Mhz @ zum BENCHEN  <----- im moment verbaut* 
*  • AMD Phenom 2 x 3 720 @ x4*_ 
_*  • AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1090T* 
*  • Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4800Mhz
*__*  • Intel Core i5 2600K @ 4400Mhz*_


----------



## Voron (7. Januar 2012)

*Pentium 1 oder 2* weiß ich net mehr jedenfalls einer mit *233 Mhz* 
*Athlon Slot 1* einer der ersten mit *600Mhz* bekam den nicht zum laufen war fehlerhaft, wie sich dann später rausstellte waren viele davon betroffen
*Athlon XP 2800+*
*Athlon 64 3000+ *
und jetzt: *Athlon 2 X3 455*


----------



## karnak (7. Januar 2012)

wenn ich den C64 weg lasse
AMD K6-2 300MHz
AMD K6-2 450MHz
intel P3 600MHz
intel P3 866MHz
intel P4 1,4GHz RD-ram 
intel P4 2,4GHz RD-ram 
intel P4 3,2GHz RD-ram später SDram
amd athlon 64 x2 4200
amd athlon 64 x2 4800
intel Q6600
intel Q9450
intel Core i7 920
intel Core i7 950
intel Core i7 3930K


----------



## SchnuckixD (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte/habe folgende CPU´s gehabt:

Pentium I P54C  @100Mhz
Athlon XP 2100+ @2200Mhz
Core 2 Quad Q9300 @ 3200Mhz
Intel I5 2500K (ab Dienstag)


----------



## fnl (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte diese CPUs:

Intel Celeron 400 Mhz ?!
Amd Athlon XP 1800+
Amd Athlon XP 2400+
Amd Athlon XP 3000+

und nun

Intel i5 2500k


----------



## Black Goblin (8. Januar 2012)

Intel Celeron 1100Mhz
AMD Atlon XP 2800+
AMD Atlon 64 4000+
AMD Atlon 64 X2 6000+
AMD Phenom II 940 BE @ 3,4 Ghz


----------



## black_porkfire (9. Januar 2012)

C2Q Q6600
Phenom X4 955

überschaubar


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. Januar 2012)

würde den rahmen hier sprengen  

seit gestern vorüber gehend nen i5 650
980 X 
870S
Q6700
Q9550
E6750
opteron 180
x9000
x9100
p9500
p8600
2 x amd athlon 64 4000+
athlon 64 4600+
nen 754 3200er
diverse sockel a cpu´s vom 900er duron bis zum 2800er sempron alle 

achso nen K6-III mit 550 mhz  
p3 mit 500
und einmal mit 866mhz

das waren alle cpu´s die funktionierten
defekte cpu´s werden nit aufgeführt


----------



## apfel (9. Januar 2012)

Pentium 2 266
Pentium 4 2,66
Pentium 4 3,06
Athlon X2 BE-2400
Phenom II X4 955-BE


----------



## chlorum (9. Januar 2012)

haha scheiß laptop und jetzt i5 2500k


----------



## MisterJo (14. Januar 2012)

Zilog Z80 8 MHz  (1981)
Motorola 68000
Motorola 68000
Motorola 68030
Motorola 68040
AMD Athlon K7 700Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 1600+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 3000+ Barton
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE (AM2)

in Planung: AMD FX8150


----------



## evilpanda (14. Januar 2012)

Also:
Es fing alles mit dem 8088 prozessor an 
Danach: 386, 486, Pentium 1,Pentium D und nun Phenom 2 x4 955.


----------



## Marcimoto (15. Januar 2012)

Auch sehr überschaubar  :
Intel Pentium M - 1,6GHz (absolutes scheißteil, von der leistung her) 
Intel Core I5 750 - 3,6GHz (übertaktet logischerweise) bis heute und sehr zufrieden


----------



## Geicher (15. Januar 2012)

E3300
Sempron 3000+
Atom 1,6 GHz
Pentium 4 3,4 GHz
C2Q 9400
2500k


----------



## loltheripper (15. Januar 2012)

intel p4 2,8ghz und einen mit 3,0
amd athlon 64 4200+
amd 960t
amd 940
amd 1100t
und noch en paar notebook teile die ich nicht mehr kenne


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Januar 2012)

P3 - 500Mhz
P4 - 2,66Ghz (Northwood)

noch im Betrieb:

AMD 6000 - 2 x 3,00Ghz
Q9550 (E0) - 4 x 3,40Ghz


----------



## Joker_68 (15. Januar 2012)

P2 - 400MHz
P4 - ???
C2D E8400 @ 3,8 GHz

i5 2,3 GHz im Macbook 13" (aktuell)
i7 2600k @ 4,4 GHz im Gaming-Rechner


----------



## Darkknightrippper (15. Januar 2012)

AMD Duron 1,2 GHz
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
Intel P4 2,5GHz (Modell weiß ich nicht mehr)
AMD Athlon 64 3800+
AMD Athlon II M320@1V
AMD Phenom II X4 945

demnächst kommt noch ein Celeron G530 für meinen geplanten HTPC.


----------



## Spiff (16. Januar 2012)

2x P4 - ???
2x E6600 - 2.4 Ghz
E3300 - 2.5 Ghz
2x E8400 - 3.0 Ghz
Q8400 - 2.66 Ghz
T8300 - 2,4 Ghz im Laptop
i3 560 - 3.2 Ghz
i5 750 - 2.67 Ghz
i5 760 - 2.80 Ghz im Rechner der Frau
i7 920 - 2.66 Ghz
i3 2125 - 3.3 Ghz im Multimedia Pc
i5 2500k - 3.3 Ghz
i7 2700k - 3.5 Ghz
i7 3930k - 3.2 Ghz in meinem Rechner

meine kleine Sammlung


----------



## Benne74 (16. Januar 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal meine Historie posten:

Motorola 68000 7,14 MHz (im Amiga 500)
Intel Pentium I 133 MHz
IDT Winchip 2 200 MHz
AMD K6-III 400 MHz
AMD K6-III+ 450 MHz @ 600 MhZ
AMD Duron 600 MHz
AMD Athlon K8 1000 MhZ @ 1333 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ 1466 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ 2083 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 3200+ 2200 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2000 MHz (Sockel 754)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2200 MHz (Sockel 939)
AMD Athlon 64 4200+ 2200 MHz (Sockel 939)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 2133 MHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2666 MHz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2,5 GHz
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE
Intel Core i5-3570K 3400 MHz
AMD Ryzen 7 1700 3000 MHz

Wenn ich das so sehe, war bestimmt nicht jeder Tausch sinnvoll. Ja, jaaaa... der Basteltrieb


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

Da ich noch jung bin (15) habe ich nicht so viele bessessen:

-An den Ersten kann ich mich nicht mehr errinern..
-Intel Celeron D346 (bin mir nich sicher)
-AMD 3000+
-AMD 9650
-Intel Core I5-2500K

Der nächste wir ein Ivy Bridge


----------



## kaitos (17. Januar 2012)

1. AMD K6
2. AMD Athlon XP 2800+
3. AMD Turion 64
4. AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (aktuell)


----------



## 0815klimshuck (17. Januar 2012)

- Pentium 1 oder 2 MMX (133MHz)  mein erster
- Pentium 3 glaub 400MHz oder sowas
- AMD Sempron 2200+ (1800MHz) OC auf 1890MHz LOL
- Celeron 320 (S.478 2,66GHz OC auf 3,66GHz unter NT 06)
- Q6700 @ 2,66GHz OC 3GHz
- i7 2600k


----------



## Sam_Bochum (19. Januar 2012)

Hi

Pentium 1 133mhz
Duron 650 mhz 
Athlon T-bird 1ghz
Athlon XP 2200 1,8ghz
Sempron 2500 1,75ghz
Athlon XP 2800 2,25ghz
Athlon 64 1,8ghz
Core2Duo 2,1 ghz
Athlon II X2 250 3ghz @ 3,3ghz
Phenom II X4 955BE  3,2ghz @ 3,6ghz
Phenom II X4 980BE 3,7ghz @ 4,2ghz
Phenom II X6 1100BE 3,3ghz @ 4,0ghz
i5 2500k 
FX 4100 3,6ghz @ 4,6ghz

Die nächste cpu wird der FX4250 oder FX6250 im Sommer/Herbst.


----------



## OCSniper (20. Januar 2012)

AMD 

AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Phenom II x4 955
AMD Phenom II x4 1090
AMD Phenom II x6 1100

Intel 

Core i5-460M
Core i7-2600K


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. Januar 2012)

chronologisch:

*MOS 6501*
*MOS 6502*
*MOS 7501*
*HMOSII 8502 und Z80B*
*MOS 6510*
Motorola 68000
*Motorola 68030*
Pentium 75
Pentium 90
Pentium 233 MMX
AMD K6 - 300
Duron 800
Athlon XP 2400+
Athlon XP 3000+
*2x Athlon MP 2600+*
Athlon64 3700+
*Athlon64 X2 4800+*
Core2 Duo e4300
Athlon64 X2 6000+
Core2 Quad 6600 G0
Phenom 9600

ab hier alles unter Wasser: 

Phenom 9850
Phenom 9950 140W
Phenom 9950 125W
Core2 Duo e6600
*Core2 Quad 9650*
Phenom II 940
Phenom II 955
Phenom II 965
Xeon 1366 W3520 gleiche wie i7 920
Phenom X6 1090T
Core i7 950
Xeon 1366 W3550 gleiche wie i7 950
Core i7-980
Core i7-980X gerade verkauft
3930K für den Preis vom verkauften 980X bestellt (TIP: wer jetzt noch einen 980X oder 990X hat - nun gibts noch Kohle dafür)


*die fett gedruckten sind noch in meinem Besitz und funktionieren noch*

hab sicherlich welche vergessen - ist ne lange Zeit, die es zu überbrücken gilt...
MfG kampfschaaaf

P.S.: die Motorolas sind keine Mobiltelefone


----------



## skiwoker (24. Januar 2012)

Intel Pentium II - 350 MHz
Intel Pentium IV - 1,6 GHz
AMD Athlon XP - 1,333 GHz
Intel Core i5 2400 - 3,1 GHz

Für nen 16 Jährigen, der nicht zockt, ist das doch in Ordnung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2012)

AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
AMD PhenomII X4 955BE

Der X2 saß am längsten drinn, der 955BE am kürzesten.


----------



## IlluminateD (26. Januar 2012)

-Intel Celeron M
-Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
-AMD Athlon II X2 250
-Intel Core i7 2600k


----------



## mittereggeremmerich (26. Januar 2012)

intel p3 500
Amd duron 700
Amd 2400 Xp
Amd Sempron 3000+
Amd 3700+
Intel 6750
Intel Q8200
Intel Q8300
Intel Q9450
Amd Phenom 2 915 
Intel 920 aktuell


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Februar 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> 2001: Pentium 4 mit 1,8 GHz bis 2008(!)
> 2008: Phenom I  X4 9600 BE bis 2010
> 2009: Core2Duo P8600
> 2010: Phenom II X6 1055T @3,375GHz @1,25V
> 2011: AthlonII X2 220 @2,6GHz @1,2V (F@H gpu Server)



update:
2011: AthlonII X3 435


----------



## ich558 (29. Februar 2012)

E6700
i5 2500k
sehr viel also


----------



## Gothic1806 (29. Februar 2012)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Intel 386
> Intel Pentium -75 MHZ
> Intel Pentium -166 MHZ MMX
> Amd Thunderbird - 1100 MHZ
> ...


 
"Update"

Intel Core i7 2600k


Mfg  Markus


----------



## slayerms (29. Februar 2012)

2mir gerade nciht bekannte cpu.....und halt mein amd athlon x2 7850 black edi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Februar 2012)

So mal nach längere Zeit 3 Neuzugänge:
S. 939 = X2 4600+
S. 370 = P 3 700 mit Slot Adapter
S. 775 = C2D 8200


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Februar 2012)

Intel Pentium I mit 166mhz und 64Mb ram  - Funktioniert heute immer noch 
Intel Pentium II MMX 266mhz mit 128mb ram - Stellt euch vor auf dem hat man sogar ein avi video recoden können hat nur 36 Stunden gebraucht war aber möglich
Amd Athlon 2400+ (viel einem OC Versuch zum Opfer)
Intel Pentium 4
Amd x2 4400+
Intel Q6600
Amd 1055t

Edit:hab die Laptops völlig vergessn 
Intel Pentium M 1,85 Ghz
Intel T2500 - 2x2.0ghz
Intel I3/380M - 2x2,5ghz


----------



## KastenBier (1. März 2012)

AMD 5K86 mit 75 Mhz (Genau genommen der meines Vaters, ich war damals 4 Jahre alt und hab lila Hunde auf dem Teil gemalt)
AMD K6 mit 200 Mhz (aufgerüstet, NFS II war das erste Spiel auf der neuen CPU)
Intel Pentium III 600 Mhz 
Intel Pentium III 800 Mhz (Mein erster eigener Rechner für mich zuhause)
AMD Sempron 1,7 Ghz 
AMD Athlon 64 x2 4600+ 2x 2,4Ghz
Intel Core i5-750 3,6 Ghz (CPU meines ersten kompletten Eigenbau Rechners)


----------



## Hoelli (1. März 2012)

Pentium II MMX 233 MHz
Pentium III 500 MHz
AMD Athlon 1200+
AMD Athlon 2700+ - ab hier meine eigenen PC's und nicht mehr gemeinsam mit meinem Vater genutzt
Intel Core2Duo E6600
AMD Phenom 9950 BE
AMD Phenom 2 X4 975BE


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (1. März 2012)

Ich fang mal beim aktuellen an, die sind mir besser in Erinnerung 

- Phenom X6 1055T (habe ich aktuell)
- Intel Q6700 (habe ich aktuell)
- Intel Q6600
- QL-64 (habe ich aktuell)
- Core 2 Duo (2,3 Ghz)
- Core 2 Duo (2,6 Ghz)
- X2 6000+
- X2 4600+
- XP 3000+
- Intel Pentium 4 (HT, 3,2 Ghz) (habe ich aktuell)
- Intel Pentium M
- Intel Pentium Celeron
- Intel Pentrum Centrino
- Amd Turion
- Intel Pentium 3 (400Mhz)
- und mein erster CPU war ein 486er DX2 (16 MHZ / Turbo 33Mhz)


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2012)

Och da fällt mir ja ein ich tippe ja aufm neuen Laptop (im Blog wenns irgendjemanden interessiert^^) - da is dann meine nächste drin: ein i3 2350M


----------



## Mashed (1. März 2012)

Pentium-S, 133MHz
Pentium 2, 400MHz
Athlon 64 3500+ (AM2), 2.2 GHz  - war ein super Teil, habs auch lang damit ausgehalten
Core i5-2500K


----------



## Andregee (1. März 2012)

AMD 80386SX 33 
Intel Pentium 4 2,8
Intel core I5 460m
Intel Core I5 2500k
Intel Core i7 2600k


----------



## lukas1234321 (1. März 2012)

- Amd Athlon X2 250
- i5 2500k


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. März 2012)

Hatte noch nicht so viele...

VIA C3 -                       1,00 GHz  
Intel Pentium 4 -            3,00 GHz
AMD Phenom II 955   - 3,20 GHz  (OC @3,40 GHz)


----------



## GabbaGandalf (2. März 2012)

- Intel Pentium II,  333MHz
- Intel Pentium III, 500 MHz
- Intel Pentium 4, 2GHz
- AMD Athlon 64 3200+, 2,2GHz
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6300, 2x 1,86GHz
- Intel Core i5 2500K, 4x 3,3GHz (Aktuell)


----------



## JackOnell (2. März 2012)

-80486 DX2

-Celron M 1,5 Ghz

-C2D E 6850

-C2Q 9550

-P2 X4 955 Be

Und als erstes der  6510 aus dem C64


----------



## coroc (2. März 2012)

Nur 2:
-Athlon XP 1600 (1.4Ghz)
-Phenom II X4 955BE (3.6Ghz)


----------



## Redarm (6. März 2012)

Amiga 500
Intel 486DX2 66 Mhz
Intel Pentium 120 Mhz
AMD K6-2 366 Mhz
Intel Pentium III 500 Mhz
Intel Pentium III 800 Mhz
AMD Athlon 1400 Mhz
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ 
Intel Core 2 Duo P7450
Intel Core 2 Duo T8300
Intel Core 2 Quad 9550
Intel Core i7-2600k


----------



## Icebreaker87 (6. März 2012)

Intel P4 3.0Ghz
C2Q Q6600
i5 2500K

Da gabs früher mal noch einen Dell aber keine was da drin war und noch früher gabs mal noch einen AMD aber da weis ich echt nicht mehr was es war


----------



## HairforceOne (6. März 2012)

2001 - 2009 Intel P4 2,6 GhZ
2009 - 2011 Intel Core i3 330m (Notebook)
Und im Moment einen Q6600 @ 3,0 Ghz

Mehr warens leider gottes noch nicht, weil mein Budget immer verdammt knapp war *seufz*
Aber der P4 war wohl der Sohn des Teufels. Es gibt wohl nichts, was er schon nicht hatte^^ Aber ich hab ihn immer wieder zum funktionierne gebracht


----------



## biohaufen (6. März 2012)

Hmm
Also ich mal bei den an, an die ich mich erinnern kann.
Intel Pentium mit 166MHz oder ähnlich?
Intel Pentium II MMX oder so mit 233 MHz
Ich glaube einen AMD Thunderbird! Mit 1GHz
AMD Athlon 3500+
AMD Sempron 3200+
AMD Athlon X2 6400+
AMD Turion 64 MK 36
Intel Pentium M 725
Intel Pentium M 735
Intel Celeron ULV 353
Intel Core Duo T2400
Intel Core i7 920 D0 --> momentan zum spielen
Intel Core i3 2330M --> momentanes Notebook


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (7. März 2012)

Intel Pentium 3 500Mhz 
AMD Athlon 700Mhz
Intel Celeron 2,4ghz
Intel Celeron D 2,8Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 3,4Ghz HT 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2,67Ghz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 C0 2,4Ghz
Intel Core I5 2500k 3,3Ghz


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. März 2012)

Intel Celeron irgendwas
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
AMD Phenom 9600 BE
AMD Phenom II 940 BE

Da aber nach den Tagen des 940 BE nicht mal mehr durch die ganz grüne Brille so etwas wie Konkurrenzfähigkeit zu Intels Prozessoren zu erkennen ist, wird es als nächstes wohl Ivy Bridge.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> 2001: Pentium 4 mit 1,8 GHz bis 2008(!)
> 2008: Phenom I  X4 9600 BE bis 2010
> 2009: Core2Duo P8600
> 2010: Phenom II X6 1055T @3,375GHz @1,25V
> 2011: Athlon II X2 220 @2,6GHz @1,2V (F@H gpu Server)



update:
2011: Athlon II X3 435

update2:
2012: i7 3930K (C1)


----------



## Ash1983 (11. Mai 2012)

80286
Pentium 100
Pentium 233 MMX
AMD K6 400
AMD Athlon 1000
Pentium III 1000
AMD Athlon 1700+
AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+
AMD FX-4100


----------



## streega (11. Mai 2012)

Nicht mehr nachvollziehbar viele


----------



## Marule (11. Mai 2012)

Pentium 166
Pentium 466
Amd Athlon XP 1800+
Amd Athlon XP 2400+
Amd Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Amd Athlon 64 X2 6400+

--> ende des monats folgt ein Intel Core I7 3770k


----------



## dings.das (11. Mai 2012)

p³: 450mhz
p4: 2,6 ghz
p4: 3,4ghz  (wird genutzt)
x2: 4800+ (2,4ghz)
x2: 6000+ (3,1ghz)  (wird genutzt)
x4: 920 (2,8ghz)
x4: 965 (3,4ghz)  (wird genutzt)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2012)

AMD AthlonII 3000+
AMD AthonII x2 4000+
AMD PhenomII 955BE
Aktuell: i7 2600K


----------



## Falke99x (13. Mai 2012)

1. Pentium 166
2. AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (unlocked @ 2.1Ghz)
3. AMD Athlon 64 x2 4400+@2.6 GHz            (bis letzte Woche)
4. i5 3570k ( hoffentlich für die nächsten paar Jahre)


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> VIA C3 -                       1,00 GHz
> Intel Pentium 4 -            3,00 GHz
> AMD Phenom II 955 C3   - 3,20 GHz  (OC @3,40 GHz @1,310V)



Update: Athlon II X2 215 C2 -2,7GHz (OC @3,30 GHz @1,250V)

Edit: Der Athlon II X2 215 läuft jetzt auf 3,6 GHz bei 1,360V (standard Spannung)


----------



## Ion (14. Mai 2012)

Bei mir fing es an mit einem Celeron mit 2.2 GHz
Athlon 3000+
Athlon 4000+
Core 2 Duo E6320
E8600
Phenom X4 955
I5-2400

Und jetzt ein I7-3820 auf 4.5 GHz 
Der bleibt bis Ivy E kommt


----------



## drWatson (14. Mai 2012)

AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (auch der arbeitet noch^^)
Core2Quad Q6600
Core2Quad Q9550 (zur Zeit "meine" CPU - war kein riesen Sprung, aber naja)
VIA Nano X2 U4025 (in 'nem kleinen Server)


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (14. Mai 2012)

Atari 800xl
MOS 6502 , 1.8 MHz 
Amiga 500 + 
Pentium MMX 133
Intel Pentium 4 mit 1.5GHz
Intel Celeron 420
AMD Athlon 900
AMD Athlon XP 1800
AMD Athlon XP 2200
AMD Athlon 2400
AMD Barton 2500
AMD Barton 3000
AMD Barton 3200
AMD X2 4400 (Sockel 939)
AMD X2 5000+
AMD X2 6000+
AMD Phenom II X2 550Be (@ X4 3.1GHz)
AMD BD 8120
AMD FX 6100
AMD FX 6300
AMD Sempron 190
Intel I5 4440
Intel i5 4560
Intel i7 4790


sicher hab ich die ein oder andere vergessen .....
​


----------



## Rico-3000 (14. Mai 2012)

Amd Ahtlon XP 1500+
Amd Athlon XP 1800+
Amd Athlon XP 2400+
Amd Athlon 64 3800+
Amd Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Intel Pentium 1 + 2 + 3 
Intel Pentium D-925
Intel C2D  E-8300
Intel C2Q Q-6600

Ist nicht nach jahren sortiert sondern so wie sie mir eingefallen sind... 

Wisst ihr was komisch ist??? es zeichnet sich hier doch ganz deutlich ab das viele user 
hier jahre lang amd hatten, und jetzt doch wieder zu intel zurück sind...


----------



## drWatson (15. Mai 2012)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was komisch ist??? es zeichnet sich hier doch ganz deutlich ab das viele user
> hier jahre lang amd hatten, und jetzt doch wieder zu intel zurück sind...



Mh - stimmt, ja. Da sieht man, denke ich, gut, wann welcher Hersteller leistungstechnisch die Nase vorn hatte.
Das Bild könnte sich auch schnell mal wieder ändern - sieht nur zur Zeit gerade nich so aus...


----------



## Rico-3000 (15. Mai 2012)

drWatson schrieb:


> Mh - stimmt, ja. Da sieht man, denke ich, gut, wann welcher Hersteller leistungstechnisch die Nase vorn hatte.
> Das Bild könnte sich auch schnell mal wieder ändern - sieht nur zur Zeit gerade nich so aus...



das ist wohl war... ändern kann es sich jeder zeit... wobei ich damit nicht sagen wollte das amd schlecht ist... aber zum spielen ist intel grade die bessere wahl...


----------



## Rohstoff (15. Mai 2012)

An die vorherigen kann ich mich nicht erinnern... 

- Intel Pentium D 950
- Intel Core 2 Duo P8600
- AMD Athlon 64 5000+
- AMD Athlon X2 250
- AMD Phenom II X4 955
- Intel I5 2500K


----------



## Shinchyko (15. Mai 2012)

Schöner Thread 

Intel Pendants:

- Intel Pentium 35 MHz
- Intel Pentium 100 MHz
- Intel Pentium 133 MHz
- Intel Pentium 2 266 MHz 
- Intel Pentium 2 350 MHz (oder so ähnlich)
- Intel Pentium 2 450 MHz (Erste übertaktete CPU @ 480 MHz oder so)
- Intel Pentium 3 650 MHz (@700MHz ca.)
- Intel Pentium 3 1 GHz
- Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz (@3GHz)
- Intel Core 2 Duo E 6300 (@ 3.15GHz)

AMD Pendants:

- AMD Duron 1.3 GHz (@ 1.5GHz) Musste ich drauf ausweichen weil mein 2200+ derzeit im eimer war xD
- AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (@ 1.75 GHz)
- AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (@ 1.9 GHz ca)
- AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (@ 2.2 GHz)
- AMD Phenom 2 X4 945 
- AMD Phenom 2 X4 965 (@ 3.6GHz)


----------



## Stahlinick (15. Mai 2012)

Athlon XP 3000+
C2D E8400
i7-3770K


----------



## Playa (15. Mai 2012)

Shinchyko schrieb:


> Schöner Thread
> 
> Intel Pendants:
> 
> ...


 
Wann gab's denn mal einen Pentium mit 35 MHz ? 
Die Pentium-Serie ging doch erst mit einem 60 Mhz los ...

Oder meintest du evtl. einen 386er / 486er ? Aber da kenne ich auch nur 33 MHz Varianten ...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe folgene (Hab alle aufgehoben)

-Intel Pentium 2@300mhz
-AMD Ahtlon@800mhz
-AMD Ahtlon X2 7850 BE (Aktueller)
-2x intel Xeon@2,4Ghz (Single Core)


----------



## SwissBullet (15. Mai 2012)

Mein erster war ein Pentium 4 HT. 1/1× 3.2GHz.
Danach ein Core 2 Duo E6700 2×2.66GHz.
Dann kam ein Core 2 Duo E8400 mit 2×3 GHz.
Es folgte ein Core 2 Quad Q9550 mit 4×2.8 GHz.
Ein Core i7 950 mit 4/4 × 3.06 GHz.
Aktuell werkelt ein i7 3770K mit 4/4 3.5 GHz.


----------



## Asus4ever (15. Mai 2012)

1. AMD Duron 700 MHz   Ka wie der hieß.
2. Intel P4 2,8 GHz.   Ebenfalls ka ^^
3. AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ 2,4 GHz (läuft noch)
4. AMD Turion 64 X2 2 GHz ka  Alter Lappi
5. Intel C2Q Q9300 2,5 GHz
6. AMD FX-4100 @ 4 GHz (der aktuelle)
7. Intel Core i7 2670QM 2,2 GHz neuer Lappi
8. AMD e350 in HTPC


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Mai 2012)

Hach, das ist ja so nostalgisch hier... 


Intel Pentium 4 (ab 2000)
AMD Athlon 64 (ab 2004)
Intel Core 2 Duo (ab 2007)
Intel Core i5 2500K (ab 2011)

Die ersten zwei hat mein Dad gekauft, der hat immer den aktuell besten Prozessor gekauft, völlig objektiv und ohne Markenvorliebe, genau wie ich 
Nur AMD schwächelt ja im Moment, und es sieht nicht so aus als würde sich das bald ändern... Vielleicht bringt ARM ja neuen Wind in die Desktop-CPU Sparte, wünschenswert wäre es.


----------



## Gast201808272 (15. Mai 2012)

Schöner thread, dann will ich mal überlegen:

1. AMD K6-2 450 MHz
2. AMD Athlon XP 2400+
3. AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+
4. AMD Geode 1500
5. AMD Athlon 64 3700+
6. AMD Athlon II X4 620
7. Intel Core i7 930
8. Intel Core 2 Quad 9400
9. Intel Core 2 Duo 8500
10. Intel Core 2 Duo 6300
11. Intel Core 2 Duo 5200 (aktuell)

Sind ja doch gar nicht so viele wie ich dachte. Aber die Intervalle werden immer kürzer


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Mai 2012)

Update
Einstieg
Amd Sempron64 1800
AMD Athlon64 3700
AMD athlonx2 4400
AMD Athlonx2 5400 Unnötigerweise
AMD Phenom2 x4 920 der längste einsatz bisher
AMD Phenom2 x6 1090t derzeitige Dienste
nächstes rüsten 2015 frühestens, wenn nicht 2016


----------



## Isrian (16. Mai 2012)

Bei mir waren es:

Intel Pentium 200 MHz
AMD K6-2 450 MHz
Intel Pentium IV 1500 MHz (werkelt immer noch in meinen Fileserver)
AMD Athlon XP 2500+
AMD Athlon 64 4000+ (werkelt immer noch in meinen Zweitrechner)
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 (verrichtet immer noch gute Dienste im Spielerechner)


----------



## Davison956 (16. Mai 2012)

Intel P4 3000 MHz

Sempron 2200+

pentium 4 

intel D850

intel D950

amd 64 3000+ venice

intel Q9450 

intel I7 2600K

intel I7 3930K


----------



## Amd-spieler (16. Mai 2012)

PI 200
Pi 233

PIII 1,3ghz

Amd Athlon xp 3000+ 2,2ghz
athlon 64 3200+ 2,2ghz
Pentium 4 3ghz ht
Amd phenom 9550 X4 2,2ghz
Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3,3ghz
Amd Athlon II X4 630 @ 3,0 ghz jetzt


----------



## klonekrieger (16. Mai 2012)

Amiga 1200 
AMD K6-2 500
Athlon 750
Athlon 1200 
Athlon XP 3000+
Athlon 64 3200+

Intel C2D E4400
Intel C2D E6500
Intel Core i3 2120


----------



## chillinmitch (16. Mai 2012)

Oute mich mal als Intel freund und zähle nur die cpus der letzten 2 jahre in chronologischer reihenfolge auf:

Intel i5 750
Intel i7 920
Intel i7 980X
Intel i7 2600K
Intel i7 3770K
Intel i7 2700K


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (16. Mai 2012)

Hmmm überlegen...
1.Pentium 3 ?
2.Pentium 3?
3.Athlon XP 3200+ (weiß nicht mehr genau) ahhh jetzt FSB 300
4.Phenom II X6 1090T
5.Celeron D 352 x5


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Mai 2012)

Schande, mal nachdenken...



Pentium 4 531
 Q9550 C1
 4x i7 2600K
 i7 2700K
 
Und dann die ganzen Bench-CPUs, mindestens 30 Stück, gemischt 775 und 478, aber die werd ich nicht noch wieder alle auflisten.^^


----------



## Iceman001 (17. Mai 2012)

1. 386
2. Pentium 3 800 Mhz
3. Athlon 64 3400
4. Athlon ll x4 620 (3,5ghz)
5. Intel 3570k ( 4,5ghz)


----------



## TheRealStone (17. Mai 2012)

1.Pentium D 
2. I7 720 QM ( Notebook ) 
3. I3 2100
4. I7 2600k


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

1. Pentium D Dualcore (Dell Notebook)
2. i7 2600k


----------



## Scavanger (18. Mai 2012)

1. 90 mhz was weiß ich Prozessor
2. 1800mhz von AMD (glaube irgendwas mit 2200+)
3. e6600


----------



## 10203040 (1. Juni 2012)

1. Sempron 3600+
2. AMD Athlon X2 250

Warte immoment noch bis ich mir was neues kaufe, so schwer =s


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (1. Juni 2012)

- Athlon 3000
- Intel core 2 Duo 8400
- AMD Phennom II x4 955BE
- AMD Phennom II x4 965BE
- Intel Core i7 980

Davor gab es auch schon welche aber ich weiß leider nicht wie die hießen ^^
einer war so ein Länglicher PRozessor (im Kühler verbaut) zum raufstecken.... kann mir jemand sagen was das für einer vieleicht gewesen sein könnte?

lg


----------



## Toxoplasma (1. Juni 2012)

90 mhz Intel
800 AMD
1800 AMD
3200 AMD
4800 AMD
920 Phenom AMD
FX 6200 AMD und I5 2500K


----------



## X3N05 (1. Juni 2012)

1. Intel 166MHz
2. Pentium 4 1,7 GHz
3. Athlon 3500+
4. Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
5. Intel Core 2 Duo U7200 (Notebook)
6. Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

Wie lächerlich einem die 166MHz erscheinen ^^
Damals war das der Hammer!


----------



## Homerclon (1. Juni 2012)

WAKÜ-FREAK44 schrieb:


> Davor gab es auch schon welche aber ich weiß leider nicht wie die hießen ^^
> einer war so ein Länglicher PRozessor (im Kühler verbaut) zum raufstecken.... kann mir jemand sagen was das für einer vieleicht gewesen sein könnte?
> 
> lg


 Da gab es viele. Z.b. von Pentium 1-3, oder AMDs K-Reihe bis inkl. dem ersten Athlon.
Du müsstest es schon zumindest Zeitlich eingrenzen können, damit man zumindest Raten kann.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (2. Juni 2012)

@homerclon
danke das war der pentium 2 

lg


----------



## bruchpilot94 (2. Juni 2012)

AMD (ka was für einer) 700 MHz
Pentium III 800 MHz
Pentium III 900MHz
Pentium III 1 GHz (im Notebook)
AMD Athlon XP 1500+
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon64 3200+
Pentium 4 1,7 GHz
Pentium 4 2,8 GHz
Pentium 4 3,0 Ghz +HT
AMD Turion64 x2 1,8GHz (im Notebook)
AMD Athlon64 x2 4200+
AMD Athlon x2 4850e
AMD Athlon64 x2 6000+
Intel C2Q Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz
AMD Sempron 145 @ 3,5 GHz (im HTPC weil war günstig  )
AMD Athlon II x2 220 @ 3,4 GHz
AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 3,5 GHz (Aktuell verbaut)

Reihnfolge stimmt leider nicht ganz genau und viele CPUs hatte ich nur 1-2 Monate (Bastelwahn  ) und meist gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## AyC (2. Juni 2012)

C64
Intel 386
Intel Pentium 1 133MHz
Intel Pentium 3 500MHz
AMD Athlon 1400+
Intel Core Duo (Laptop)
AMD Phenom II X3 720 (aktuell)
Intel i7 SandyBridge (Laptop, aktuell)
Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 IveyBridge 3300MHz (aktuell)


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (2. Juni 2012)

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Intel Core i7 3930k (aktuell)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

Athlon 64 3700+, noch Athlon 3000 und ein Duron 1300. Irgendwie bekomme ich die meine Vergangenheit schneller wieder wie ich die Teile gebrauchen könnte


----------



## Benie (2. Juni 2012)

486SX 25Mhz
486DX2 66Mhz
Pentium 75 @ 90Mhz
Pentium 133Mhz
Pentium 233MMX
PentiumII 500Mhz
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1200Mhz
AMD Athlon XP Thoroughbred B 2100+ und 2600+
AMD Athlon XP Barton 3200+  (läuft immer noch im Retro-PC)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Intel Core2DuoE6850 3GHz
Intel Core I7 2700k (aktueller Rechenknecht)


----------



## r4lly (2. Juni 2012)

Dektop:
Intel i486 DX2 66Mhz
Intel Pentium 133Mhz
Intel Pentium IV 2000Mhz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (@3Ghz) ("Spielerechner")
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 (2,33Ghz)

Notebook:
Intel Celeron 530 (1,73Ghz)
Intel Core Duo T2300 (1,66Ghz)
Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 (2,4Ghz)

Bis auf den Rechner mit dem DX2 sind alle noch funktionstüchtig. :>
Btw: Es ist nur ein komischer Zufall, dass alles Intel CPUs sind. ^^


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juni 2012)

Pentium 4 @1,6 Ghz

Athlon XP 3200+

i5-3450


----------



## Jwps (2. Juni 2012)

i7 860 Quad Core 2,8Ghz


----------



## Grasrauch (2. Juni 2012)

Pentium 90 Mhz
Pentium 133 Mhz
Athlon  1000 Mhz
Pentium 4 3,4 Ghz war das der 550 ?
C2D 6600
C2D 8400
PH 2 x6 1090T Läuft aktuell
PH 2 x4(6)960T Läuft auch noch
PH 2 x6 1065T Läuft auch noch im "Regierungsrechner"
Ath 2 x4 620E Läuft im HTPC
PH 2 x4 N930 Im Klappbrett(müsste eigendlich ein athlon sein )
BD FX 8120 nur im testaufbau


----------



## SvenShiva (8. Oktober 2012)

Pentium II 266 Mhz
AMD K6-II 350 Mhz
Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon 64 3200+
Core 2 Duo (Mobile) P8400 (läuft im akt. Notebook)
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (Zweit - Spielerechner)
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T (Spielerechner)


----------



## DjTomCat (8. Oktober 2012)

286er
486DX2 33
Pentium 100
Pentium 166
Pentium MMX 200
AMD K6-II 450
Pentium III 500
Athlon XP 2000+
Athlon XP 3200+
Athlon 64 3200+
Athlon 64 X2 4600+
Pentium 4 945
Core 2 Quad Q6600
Core 2 Quad Q9550
I7 3770K


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Pentium E5300
i7 920

und davor noch ein Celeron aus einem Notebook, ka welcher.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (8. Oktober 2012)

Intel Pentium D 
Intel Core i3 530
Intel Core i5 2500k


----------



## r34ln00b (8. Oktober 2012)

p³ 450mhz
p4 2,6 ghz
p4 3,4 ghz
x² 4800+
x² 6000+
p² x4 920
p² x4 965


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Oktober 2012)

1.
2. Athlon XP 1800+                1x 1,53Ghz
3. Athlon 64 X2 5600+            2x 2,8Ghz
4. Phenom 2 X6 1045T            6x 2,7Ghz

den ersten weiß ich nicht mehr, habe nen neuen bekommen als ich 6 war   dürfte von der zeit her ein pentium 2 oder so gewesen sein.

letzterer wird übertaktet und schafft auch 3,8Ghz, darüber wird noch experimentiert  

der alte X2 wird fristet sein Dasein noch im NAS, wird aber vielleicht auch nochmal übertaktet.  Da er endlich auf einem vernünftigen Board sitzt, juckt es mich schon die ganze Zeit in der Fingern ...


----------



## Aer0 (8. Oktober 2012)

Intel Pentium 2 500 mhz (mit 8 schon rechner geliebt <3)(ab 2005)
Jahrelang damit gearbeitet
Intel T2370 2x 1,73(eigenes NB)(ab 2008)
Auch damit jahrelang gearbeitet,doch jetzt verfall ich dem pc upgrade wahn..
Intel 2500k 4x 3,3 ghz ab winter 2011
mal sehen was draus wird..

DIe ersten beiden habe ich nicht selbst gekauft,es sollte klar sein warum ich Intel fan bin^^


----------



## Robonator (8. Oktober 2012)

Pentium I oder II auf jeden Fall 333Mhz 
Danach kam ein Pentium 4 mit 2.2Ghz und daraufhin ein Celeron mit 2.8Ghz. Darauf folgte mein geliebter E5200 welchen ich richtig gut übertakten konnte und dann kam mein jetziger der 2500k. 
Leider habe ich vor kurzem erfahren das der neue Besitzer vom E5200 diesen abrauchen gelassen hat weil er WLP für überflüssig hielt


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Oktober 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Leider habe ich vor kurzem erfahren das der neue Besitzer vom E5200 diesen abrauchen gelassen hat weil er WLP für überflüssig hielt


Wenn ich den sehe ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Oktober 2012)

Pentium MMX 133 MHz
Pentium MMX 233 MHz
Amd Athlon Thunderbird 1400 
Amd Athlon XP 1800+
Amd Athlon XP 2100+
Amd Athlon XP 2800+
Amd Athlon Xp 3200+
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Intel Core i7 2600K


----------



## Ratracer008 (8. Oktober 2012)

Amd 2800+
Intel Pentium
Intel i7 3730k (bald)


----------



## Rex_800 (8. Oktober 2012)

Im Moment habe ich:

Intel Core i7 940
Intel Core i7 2600K


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (8. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch mit dem Pentium II 266 MHz angefangen.
Dann Athlon 900 MHz
Athlon XP 3200+
Athlon 64 4000+
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
und nun immernoch den Phenom II X4 955 BE


----------



## PC-Master (11. Oktober 2012)

1. Intel ?
2. Intel Pentium III 1 GHz
3. AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
4. AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
5. AMD Phenom II X4 955

Das waren die CPUs in meinen Hauptrechnern, in Nebenrechnern hatte/habe ich noch viel mehr CPUs ( 1x Pentium I 133, 2x Pentium III, 2x Pentium IV, 1x Athlon XP 1800+, 1x Celeron, 1x Athlon 64 X2 4800+ )


----------



## giga871 (12. Oktober 2012)

1. AMD K62 350 Mhz
2. Intel Pentium 2 350 Mhz
3. Intel Pentium 3 500 Mhz
4. Intel Core 2 Duo 
5. AMD Phenom 8550
6. AMD Phenom 9650
7. AMD Athlon II P360 (im Notebook)
8. AMD Athlon II 640 (aktuell im Hauptrechner)

... weitere werden folgen


----------



## Festplatte (12. Oktober 2012)

AMD K6-III
AMD Sempron 2800+
AMD Athlon II X4 640
AMD Phenom II X6 1045T


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2012)

hihi

IntelCeleron LGA775 336
 IntelCeleron LGA775 347
 IntelCeleron LGA775 E1200
 IntelCore 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 E4400 (2.0Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 E6400 (2.13Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 E6420 (2.13Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 E6600 (2.4Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 E6850 (3.0Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 E7200 (2.53Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 Q9400 (2.66Ghz)
 IntelCore 2 Q9650 (3Ghz)
 IntelCore i3 2100
 IntelCore i5 2300
 IntelCore i5 2400
 IntelCore i5 3450
 IntelCore i5 750
 IntelCore i7 2600K
 IntelCore i7 2700K
 IntelCore i7 3770K
 IntelCore i7 3930K
 IntelCore i7 3960X
 IntelCore i7 870
 IntelCore i7 920
 IntelCore i7 Extreme 965
 IntelCore i7 Extreme 975
 IntelCore i7 Extreme 980X
 IntelPentium 4 'D' 820 
IntelPentium 4 531
 IntelPentium 4 540
 IntelPentium 4 550
 IntelPentium 4 630
 IntelPentium E2140 (1.6Ghz)
 IntelPentium E2160 (1.8Ghz)
 IntelPentium E5200 (2.5Ghz)
 IntelPentium E5400 (2.7Ghz)
 IntelXeon E5440 

ja ich weiß ich bin krank aber ich arbeite daran


----------



## Legacyy (12. Oktober 2012)

41 CPU's... alter Schwede


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2012)

Das sind nur die die ich schon gebencht habe 

sind noch ein paar mehr (ca 25) 
und die AMDs habe ich noch gar nicht erwähnt


----------



## Nostrex (13. Oktober 2012)

Uffff ^^
Du bist Krank 

Intel Pentium 3 ?? (mit Papa zusammen)
Intel Pentium 3 1GHZ
Intel Pentium 4 2.4Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 1.8 Ghz Mobile (Laptop) - Medion MD 95400
Intel Core 2 Duo 2 Ghz Mobile (Laptop) - ASUS G1 <3
AMD Phenom II x6 1090T
AMD Phenom II P360 (Laptop) - HP 625 
AMD E-350 (Laptop)
AMD Phenom II N970 (Laptop) - Packard Bell TK81
Intel Pentium 3 600Mz (Laptop) - ASUS L8400 - Retro Book 

Und läuft 
Btw. bin 16


----------



## Mr.Korky (13. Oktober 2012)

Intel 8086 ibm 80xt
Intel 286   vobis
Amd 486 p75 @ 160mhz oc 
Ibm cyrix p233  @ 250mhz
Amd k6 -2 400 @ 590mhz 
Amd xp ? @2,1ghz keine ahnung
Amd opteron 185 @3,4ghz
Amd phenom 2 1090t @ 3,7 
(hab nur hauptrechner  die ich am längsten hatte ) zum testen die cpus hab ich mal rausgelassen wie phenom 1 athlon64 und intel cd6600 und p100  da ich die direckt verkauft ofer umgetauscht habe


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

Intel Pentium II
Intel Pentium III
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (FTW!!!)
Intel Pentium IV 3GHz
Intel Pentium IV 3,06GHz (ja ich weiß^^)
Intel Core 2 Duo SU7300 (ja schrottiger Lappi)
Intel Core i5-3450


----------



## Match-Maker (13. Oktober 2012)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+
Intel Core i5-2410M
Intel Core i5-3450


----------



## combatIII (14. Oktober 2012)

1. AMD Athlon XP 2800+
2. AMD Athlon XP 3200+
3. Intel Pentium M 230 (glaub ich hiess der)
4. AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
5. Intel Core2Duo P8600
6. AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (aktuell)
7. Intel Core i7 3720 (aktuell)


----------



## Schrotti (8. März 2014)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Huii lange Liste.
> 
> Intel 386DX - 33 mhz
> Intel 486SX - 25@50 mhz
> ...


 
Core i7 2600k
Core i7 4930k (aktuell)


----------



## msobisch88 (8. März 2014)

in chronologischer Reihenfolge: 

- AMD Athlon XP 1900+
- AMD Athlon 64 3800+
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
- AMD Phenom X4 960T
- AMD A4 4500M @ 1,9 Ghz (aktuell) --> Mobiler Begleiter: Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E535
- Intel Xeon E3 1230v3 (aktuell) --> wie ihr seht seit 2008 mein allererster Intel Prozessor.


----------



## Oromis16 (8. März 2014)

Bis Herbst 2007: Pentium 1er mit *sagenhaften* 100 Mhz
Bis Sommer 2012: Pentium 4er mit *noch sagenhafteren* 3.00 Ghz
Bis Frühling 2013: Q6600 G0 @ 2.52 Ghz (Wuhuuu, keine Schnecke mehr, nur noch ne Kröte)
Bis Sommer 2013: Q9550 C1 @ 3.00 Ghz
Bis heute:            i7 920 D0 @ 4.00 Ghz
Ab Ende 2014: FX 8520/Heizgut Achtkerner  oder
Ab Mitte 2015: FX 8720/Brenngut Achtkerner
(Und ja, ich meine Kerne, nicht Threads^^)

Legende:
Heizgut == Haswell
Brenngut == Broadwell


----------



## Kuhprah (8. März 2014)

Jahreszahlen weiss ich nimmer.. aber es waren:

 386er
 486DX2/66 MHz
 Pentium 75 MHz
 Pentium 166 MHz
 Pentium MMX 233 MHz
 Pentium II 266 MHz
 Celeron 300A (ihr wisst schon, der mit dem B21  )
 Pentium III 450 MHz
 AMD Athlon XP 
 Q9550 2,83 GHz
 i7-3930K 3,2 GHZ
 i3-4160T 2,9 GHz

 Da war also mal ne kleine Pause dazwischen


----------



## RofflLol (8. März 2014)

Also ich hatte (nicht nach der reihenfolge):

PowerMac G4 1,25GHz (Dualcore) nicht mehr Vorhanden da Verkauft
AMD Sempron 3000+ 1,6GHz (Singlecore) nicht Vorhanden
Intel Pentium 3 800MHz (Singlecore) nicht Vorhanden
Intel Pentium 4 2GHz (Singlecore) nicht Vorhanden
AMD E-300 APU 1,3GHz (Dualcore) in Verwendung
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 2,5GHz (Quadcore) in Verwendung


----------



## .::ASDF::. (8. März 2014)

1. AMD Athlon XP 2200+ @ 1,8 Ghz 
2. Intel® Pentium® 4 CPU @ 3,60 GHz (Notebook)
3. Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,60 GHz
4. AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,8 GHz
5. AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,8 GHz
6. Intel Core I5 3320M @ 2,6 GHz (Notebook & Aktuell)
7. Intel Xeon E3 1230v3 @ 3,7 GHz (aktuell)


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> 2001: Pentium 4 mit 1,8 GHz bis 2008(!)
> 2008: Phenom I  X4 9600 BE bis 2010
> 2009: Core2Duo P8600
> 2010: Phenom II X6 1055T @3,976 GHz (1,45V) bis 2013
> ...


2012: Core i7 3930K @4,2 GHz bei 1,22V (Herbst 2013 defekt )
2013: Core i7 4770K @4 GHz (1,105V) & Core i7 4930K


----------



## hupschtupf (8. März 2014)

Intel Core 2 Duo
AMD Phenom II P360
Intel Core i5 2500k


----------



## RyuUUU (8. März 2014)

2006    AMD Geode mit glaube ich 1,4ghz (Sockel A)
2007    AMD Sempron mit glaube ich ebenfalls 1.4ghz (Sockel A)
2011    Intel Core i5 2410M 
2013    AMD Phenom X4 9650 Quadcore 2,3ghz
2014     Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 (2. PC) 
2014    AMD FX 6300 3,6ghz


----------



## Bert2007 (8. März 2014)

386er
Intel P3 450
AMD Athlon 1700+ 
AMD Sempron 3000+
AMD Athlon 3700+
AMD Athlon x2 4200+
AMD Athlon x2 6000+
Intel C2Q 9550
Intel I7 2600k

In meiner Sammlung ist jetzt noch ein AMD Athlon 2600+ dazu gekommen. Wenn ich Zeit hab  bau ich mir den nochmal auf

Im Notebook sitzt noch ein C2D


----------



## Gast20180210 (8. März 2014)

Also von meinem ersten PC die CPU weiß ich nicht mehr. Ansonsten wären das alle die aktuell bei mir so rumliegen bzw. in anderen Rechner verbaut sind:

Funktionierend:
Intel P4 524er 3.06 GHz. (Mein 2er Rechner)
2x Intel Celeron D351 3.20 GHz. (Aus anderen Rechnern ausgebaut)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 1.56 GHz. (Mein 3er Rechner)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 2.13 GHz. @24/7 OCed auf 3.20 GHz. (Mein 4er Rechner)
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 2 GHz. (Auf eBay günstig geschossen)
Intel Core i7 4770K 800 MHz.-3.90 GHz. (Mein aktueller 5er Rechner)

Soweit ich denken kann nicht mehr funktionstüchtig (ohne wirkliche Reihnfolge):
Intel Pentium T2310 1.46 GHz. 
Intel Pentium 3 SL52R 1 GHz.
Intel Pentium 3 SL4CB 866 MHz.
Intel Celeron SL68D 1.80 GHz.
AMD Sempron 3000+ glaube es waren 1.80 GHz.
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ 1.83 GHz.
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1.66 GHz.

Wie man sieht... überwiegend Intel  Woher habe ich die ganzen Dinger? Aus meinen Hauptrechnern, auf eBay geschossen oder einfach von meinem Vater der auch als Admin arbeitet (Alte Rechner von seinen Kollegen, ausrangierte Rechner aus Kanzleien). Er gibt mir halt alles was ihm so in die Finger kommt 

LG ThePcSwagTogether


----------



## HARDWARECOP (8. März 2014)

Mh, ich erzähl dann mal 

Wenn Ihr lesen wollt:
- Das erste Laptop von meinem Vater (ich war noch ein Kleinkind) hatte ein AMD K6-II Mobile (schön selten jetzt, vor allem für Sammler), diesen bekam ich dann "geerbt" als er geupgradet hat
- mein erstes pers. Laptop habe ich mit 11 oder so bekommen (ca. 2008/09). Es hatte nen Pentium III 1000 MHz 
- Irgendwann reichte mir der PIII nicht mehr aus und ich bin auf nen neueren Laptop umgestiegen mit nem Celeron M 900 2,2 GHz, Penryn
- Der war mir dann auch zu langsam und ich habe mir ein HP-Laptop mit nem i5-460M zugelegt
- Irgendwann hab ich mir nen PC zusammengeschraubt aus Schrott-Teilen. Diesen habe ich dann Schritt für Schritt geupgradet: Celeron D Prescott 2.53 GHz -> Pentium D 925 -> Core 2 Duo E4500 -> Athlon 64 X2 6000+ -> Phenom II X4 920 -> FX-8350
- Diesen habe ich auch vor ca. nem Monat verkauft. Jetzt bin ich wieder portabel unterwegs mit nem i5-4250U (MacBook Air, 13'')

Wenn Ihr Zusammenfassungen lesen wollt:

- AMD K6-II Mobile
- Intel Pentium III 1000 MHz
- Intel Celeron M 900
- Intel Core i5-460M
- PC: Intel Celeron D 2.53 GHz -> Intel Pentium D 925 -> Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 -> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ -> AMD Phenom II X4 920 -> AMD FX-8350
- Intel Core i5-4250U

Hört sich doch nach wenig CPUs an, oder? Joa, das waren alle Prozessoren, die in persönlichem Gebrauch von mir waren. In der Signatur findet Ihr ein Link über die Prozessoren die ich TATSÄCHLICH habe (Sammlung)


----------



## ebastler (8. März 2014)

2007: Core2Duo T7200 (MacBook) (noch im Betrieb)
2012: Core2Quad Q8200 (An Papa weitergegeben)
2013: Core i5 4670K (Aktuelle CPU)


----------



## StefanStg (8. März 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Sind zwar nicht viel aber immerhin
> Intel Pentium 3
> Intel Pentium 4
> Intel Core i7 920 ( Mainboard defekt)
> ...


 
Update:
3770k 
Seit Dezember ein 4770k


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. März 2014)

286er im Büro meines Stiefvaters für Lemming
386er im mobilen Industrierechner
P90 @ 100Mhz mit 90MB Ram
233Mhz AMD Notebook
1Ghz "Donnervogel" im Sockel A
XP 2500+ @ 3000+ auf ASUS A7N8X Deluxe
Intel Dualcore im Acer Notebook
Intel C2D im MacBookPro
Intel C2Q mit 2,83Ghz
AMD FX 8150 @ 4Ghz


----------



## VikingGe (8. März 2014)

- Pentium 90 MHz
- Irgendwas mit 350 MHz, weiß aber nicht, obs der K6-2 war, der hier im Keller liegt, oder der Intel, der dasselbe Schicksal teilt.
- Athlon 550 MHz (seit... 2000, glaube ich - in dieser supertollen Slot A-Bauform)
- Pentium 4 1.8 GHz (Northwood) (seit, eh, 2005?)

So weit nur ausrangierte Arbeitsgurken von Vaddern. 

- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (seit Mitte 2007)
- AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (seit Anfang 2012)

Gucken, ob der bis 2017 durchhält, und durch was er dann abgelöst wird. 

Und mobil:
- Intel Atom N470 (seit 2010). Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Atom oder der P4 das schlimmste war, was Intel auf den CPU-Markt geworfen hat....


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (9. März 2014)

Irgend ein Core2Duo im Laptop
I5 750
PhenomII x6 1100T BE (Jetzt im 2. Rechner)
Fx 8150 (gestorben, ich wusste nicht dass man anderen Spannungen nicht auf AUTO lassen soll^^)
Jetzt i7 3770k


----------



## RofflLol (9. März 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Also ich hatte (nicht nach der reihenfolge):
> 
> PowerMac G4 1,25GHz (Dualcore) nicht mehr Vorhanden da Verkauft
> AMD Sempron 3000+ 1,6GHz (Singlecore) nicht Vorhanden
> ...


 
Ganz vergessen ich hatte noch einen:
Intel Atom 1,6GHz (Singlecore) nicht Vorhanden


----------



## janekdaus (9. März 2014)

Intel Pentium 4 @2,8 Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 HT @ 3,6 Ghz
Amd Athlon 64 x2 5000+ @3,2 Ghz
Amd Phenom ii x4 945


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. März 2014)

Mehrere Pentium Celeron in Office Pc's 

Dann einen i7 2630QM

Seit Ende 2012 dann

i5 2500k
i7 2600
i7 3770
i5 4670k


----------



## GT200b (9. März 2014)

-Intel 8088
-AMD K6 350MHZ
-AMD Athlon XP 2200+
-AMD Athlon XP 2600+
-AMD Phenom II 940BE
-AMD Opteron 1214 (aktuell in Benutzung als Datengrab PC)
-Intel i5 3570k (aktuell in Benutzung)
-AMD A6-5200 (Laptop)

Der größte Sprung war damals vom alten Eisen AMD Athlon XP auf den 4 Kern Prozessor Phenom II. War das ein mega Leistungsschub. Vorher nur ein schwachen Kern gehabt danach 4 starke Kerne.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

-C2Q Q6600
-i5 2500k (5GHz @ 1.29V und ein Blitzschlag hat sie zerstört )
-i7 2600k (4.4GHz@1.28V)
-i5 4670k (4.2GHz@1.197V)


----------



## iGameKudan (9. März 2014)

- Intel Pentium III Mobile 600MHz
- AMD Athlon XP 2400+ Throughbred B (oder wie man das halt schreibt )
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Sockel 939
- AMD Athlon II X2 250 @3,6GHz
- Intel Core i5 2500K @4,5GHz (tot
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6600@3,33GHz
- Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3

In der Reihenfolge

Ansonsten habe ich noch rumliegen:

- Intel Pentium 4 1,3GHz
- AMD Sempron LE-1640 mit 1,9GHz


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. März 2014)

Intel Pentium IV 1,8 GHz
Intel Pentium P6100 2 x 2,0 GHz (immernoch, im Lappy)
Intel Celeron E3500 2 x 2,7 GHz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 4 x 2,4 GHz (kurzfristig)
Intel Core i5-3330 4 x 3,0 GHz (reicht mir für die nächsten Jahre locker )

In dieser Reihenfolge  Ab und an auch mal mit dem Win95-Rechner meiner Großeltern gearbeitet, da wars ein Intel Pentium MXX (wenn der so heißt ^^)

Man sieht, ich bin Intel-Fanboy ^^


----------



## drebbin (9. März 2014)

Also irgendwie Falle ich hier völlig aus dem Rahmen^^:

1: AMD Athlon XP 2200+
2: Intel Core i5-3570k


...ja das wars dann auch schon


----------



## Pugnare (9. März 2014)

Intel Pentium Notebook cpu (weiß nicht welche muss aber zwischen 1999 und 2001 gewesen sein) von 2004-2006
Amd Turion 64 x2 1,6ghz Trinidad 2007-2013
Amd Phenom 1055t x6 @3,1ghz 2011-2013
Intel Atom N560 1,66ghz HT 2011-heute
Intel i7 3630qm 2,4ghz ->dank guter kühlung eigendlich immer auf Turbo. 2013-heute
Intel Atom Z3740 1,33ghz ->freguenz schwer festzulegen da stark schwankend wegen energiemanagement 2014-heute

und einen P4 mit HT hab ich noch aus einem alten PC von meinem Vater irgendwo liegen


----------



## wubroha (11. März 2014)

Die erste war ein 386er,dann Pentium 1,K6/2 400mhz,
Duron 900, Athlon 1800+ ,Athlon 2600+,
Athlon 64 3700+,Athlon 64 x2 3800+(S.939 zusammen mit dem göttlichen Dual Sata2 ),
Athlon x2 5000 aka FX-5000,Phenom2 955 (noch)


----------



## sHagooN (11. März 2014)

P4 @ 2,66ghz
E6700 @ 2,66GHZ
Q6600 @ 2,4GHZ


----------



## roNskI (11. März 2014)

AMD Sempron 2200+ 1,8GHz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ 2,5 GHz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ 3,2 GHz
Intel Core i5 2500K @4,0 GHz


----------



## shadie (11. März 2014)

Intel E8500
Intel Q6600
Intel Q9650
Intel I7 920
Intel I7 2600K
Intel I7 3820
Intel I7 3770K
Intel Xeon E3 1230V2
Intel G860
Intel 2540m (Mobile)
Intel T7500 (Mobile)

AMD A8-6600K
AMD FX 8350


----------



## Korn86 (11. März 2014)

Intel Pentium 133 MHz
Intel Pentium II 233 MHz
AMD Athlon 700 MHz
AMD Athlon 900 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
AMD AThlon 64 3400+
Intel Core 2 Duo 6600
Intel Core 2 Duo 8400
Intel Core i7 920
Intel Core i5 4670K


----------



## minicoopers (11. März 2014)

Pentium III
Pentium IV
T6400
N540
3770K

Und zum benchen
T6400
N540
i5 650
i7 965
i7 950
G440
G470
i5 3570k
i7 3770K
i7 3820
G1820
G1820T
G1830
i3 4330t
i7 4770
i7 4770k
....


----------



## megaheinz (11. März 2014)

286
386
Pentium 60
AMD k6 166
Pentium  III 300mhz
AMD 3400+
AMD x2 5000+
Intel c2d e8500
Intel c2e 9650
Intel i5 3470
intel i5 3570k


----------



## RyuUUU (11. März 2014)

RyuUUU schrieb:


> 2006    AMD Geode mit glaube ich 1,4ghz (Sockel A)
> 2007    AMD Sempron mit glaube ich ebenfalls 1.4ghz (Sockel A)
> 2011    Intel Core i5 2410M
> 2013    AMD Phenom X4 9650 Quadcore 2,3ghz
> ...




2006    Intel Pentium 4 2,66ghz  
2013 AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+


----------



## onlygaming (11. März 2014)

Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo (Mobile)
Intel Pentium D820
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 (Aktuell)


----------



## KrHome (11. März 2014)

Zilog Z80 (Sega Master System)
Motorola 68000 (Commodore Amiga 500)
Sony R3000A custom (Sony Playstation)
AMD K6-2 400
AMD Duron 1000
AMD Athlon XP 1600+
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
AMD Phenom II X4 920
Intel Core i5 2400


----------



## SilentAndre (18. März 2014)

486
K6-2
K6-3
Athlon XP 1600+
Core 2 Duo
Phenom 2 955BE
Phenom 2 1100T
Xeon 1230v3


----------



## Bash0r (18. März 2014)

C2D E6400
Phenom 2 X6 1055T
Core i5-3570k
Xeon E3 1230v2

Und auch alle noch im Einsatz


----------



## sHagooN (20. März 2014)

P4 2,66GHZ
C2D E 7400 2x2,66GHZ
Q6600 2x2,4GHZ
Xeon E3 1230v3


----------



## tsd560ti (20. März 2014)

C2D E6300 2×1,83
Fx6100 6× 4,38


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. März 2014)

Athlox X2 4200+ verdammt laut und langsam


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. März 2014)

Intel Pentium 3 800Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
Intel Pentium 4 3,00 GHz (OC @ 3,80GHz)
Intel Core 2 quad q8200 OC @ 2,80 GHz 
Intel Core I5 3570k @ stock


----------



## _chiller_ (20. März 2014)

PII 400MHz
Athlon XP 2800+
Athlon 64 4000
Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6GHz
Core i5-3470 @4,0GHz

Nebenbei noch:
PII 266MHz
P3 1000MHz
Core i3-2330M
Celeron G1620


----------



## rackcity (20. März 2014)

Intel Pentium 3
amd athlon x2
amd phenom x4
intel dual 1.80ghz (lappi)
i7 930
i7 2600k
i7 4770k


----------



## Eayson (20. März 2014)

Haha xDDDD

- AMD Athlon II X4 640 @3,00 GHz
- Intel Core i5 4670k (Ab nächster Woche) xD


----------



## DerBusch13 (20. März 2014)

Ich mach auch mal mit 

- Intel Celeron aus dem Jahr 2006 oder so ^^
- Intel Pentium D 2,8 GHz 
- AMD Sempron 2,8 GHz 
- AMD Athlon II X3 450 (AMD Phenom II X4 B50)


----------



## Chicago (20. März 2014)

Intel 268 @ 12MHz
AMD K6/2 450 @ 500MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2200MHz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2800MHz
AMD Athlon 64 7750BE @ 3100MHz
Intel Pentium E2180 @ 3400MHz
Intel C2D E8400 @ 3800MHz
Intel C2Q Q6600 @ 3400MHz

Aktuell am laufen:
AMD Athlon II X4 630
Intel i7 2670QM
Intel i7 4702MQ
Intel i3 3220


----------



## Stern1710 (20. März 2014)

*Räusper*
Athlon XP 1800
*großer Sprung mach*
Phenom II x4 955
i5 3470


----------



## sledgeseeebi (20. März 2014)

Erstes Sys mit nem AMD Athlon 64 x2 4400+ von 2,3 auf 3,1 GHz und mein jeztiges mit nem AMD Fx 8350 von 4(4,2) auf 4,8 GHz mit LuKü getaktet.


----------



## matt1314 (20. März 2014)

Intel Pentium 4 @ 2.53 GHz, danach Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.33 GHz und jetzt Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4.3 GHz.


----------



## HardwarePumpe (20. März 2014)

Amd athlon ultra2 @2x2,44Ghz
i5-650 @2x3,4Ghz
i5-3317u @2x1,7Ghz (Laptop)
i5-4670k @mall schauen (ab morgen)


----------



## N00bler (20. März 2014)

- Intel Atom (Netbook)
- AMD Athlon (Notebook)
- IntelCore i5-3450 (In meiner Kiste verbaut)


----------



## sHagooN (21. März 2014)

E7200
Q6600
Xeon E3 1230v3


----------



## Fockich (21. März 2014)

Pentium4 
Intel atom
Athlon64 x2 5600+/ 250
Phenom2x4 840/945/965be/970be
Fx-8320
A10-5800k
A10-7850k


----------



## Razzor (21. März 2014)

amd1200MHz
P4 Celeron 2,66GHz
P4 Pentium 2,4GHz FSB533
P4 Pentium 2,8GHz FSB800
E6750
Q9550
3570K


----------



## -H1N1- (21. März 2014)

1st: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE

2nd: Intel Xeon E3-1230V2

now: Intel Core i7-3770k


----------



## soleval (21. März 2014)

386 dx40
486 dx266
AMD K6-400
-- PC Pause --
Nen paar Celerons im Notebook
Core2Duo im Notebook
-- PC Pause Ende --
Dual Atom auf D510MO Mainboard

Und bald
Core i5-4570


----------



## Heroman_overall (21. März 2014)

AMD Athlon 1000
AMD Athlon XP 2400
ADM Athlon 64 3500+
AMD Athlon x2 4200+

Intel Q6600
Intel i7 4770k


----------



## Dremor (21. März 2014)

Der erste war ein Komplett PC mit irgend einer Intel CPU im Slot Design, aber ka welche.
Athlon XP 2800+ 
Athlon XP 3200+
Core 2 Duo e6600
Phemom II X4 955BE
Xeon 1230 v3


----------



## maydNNN (21. März 2014)

ab 1993:
Intel Pentium 90 
AMD K6 233
AMD Duron 1200
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ @2,2 GHz
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,8 GHz
Intel i5 4670K @ 4,4 GHz


----------



## cutterslade1234 (13. Juni 2014)

Pentium 90
Pentium 200
AMD Duron 700 @ 750 MHz 
AMD Athlon 1200@1350Mhz
AMD Athlon M 2000@ 2450 MHz 
AMD X 2 3800 @ 3400 MHz 
Intel Core 2 Duo 6750 @ 3,6 GHz 
Intel Core  2 Duo 8400 @ 4,05 GHz 
Intel 3770 @ 3,9 GHz


----------



## ins3rtn4me (13. Juni 2014)

Intel Pentium II 400Mhz
Intel Celeron D 2800 MHz
AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 4000 Mhz
Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4400 MHz


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Juni 2014)

Intel i5 460m 
Intel i5 4670K @ 4,4 ghz


----------



## Jan565 (13. Juni 2014)

Intel Celeron 466MHz
Intel Pentium 4 2,66GHz
Intel Celeron 2,93GHz
Intel Pentium E2160
Intel E6300
Intel E6400
Intel E6320
Intel E5300
Intel E7300
Intel Q9450
Intel i5 3570K
AMD Athlon 2800+
AMD Athlon 3000+
AMD Athlon 3200+
AMD Athlon 3500+
AMD Athlon 3700+
AMD Athlon 3800+
AMD Athlon X2 4400+
AMD Opteron 165
AMD Athlon FX55
AMD Phenom X4 9500
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE (fliegt noch rum)
AMD Athlon 5350 (wird ein Car PC irgendwann)

Ok das war es bis heute, mal sehen was irendwann noch dazu kommt. Und nein die Reihenfolge habe ich jetzt nicht eingehalten. Irgendwann vergisst man das. Und davon waren auch nur die wenigsten im Haupt PC.


----------



## JinuHunter (13. Juni 2014)

Athlon XP 2xxx
Intel Pentium 4 (130W TDP) alias das "Northwood-Bügeleisen"
Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
Intel i7-920


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juni 2014)

Ziemlich viele, bei den meisten weiß ich es nicht einmal mehr genau. Angefangen habe ich mit nem 286er, irgendwann kam ein 386er und danach drei 486er (33 MHz, 66 MHz und ich glaube 100 MHz). Damals konnte ich relativ häufig wechseln, da mein Vater mit Computerzubehör gehandelt hat und so häufiger gebraucht an günstige CPUs gekommen ist.

Als nächstes kam, glaube ich, ein AMD K6-2 mit ... 266 MHz? (mein erster AMD-Prozessor) Danach kamen noch ein paar andere Prozessoren, u. a. ein Pentium 4 und ein AMD Athlon 64 3200+, den ich sehr lange hatte. Irgendwann kamen dann die ersten bezahlbaren Dualcore Prozessoren auf den Markt und ich hatte dann kurzzeitig einen AMD 64 4000+, der die Lebensdauer meines 939 Mainboards noch ein wenig verlängerte.

Danach gab es nen fetten Performance-Boost in Form eines Phenom II 940 BE, der mich damals mit seiner Leistung ziemlich umgehauen hat. Dennoch hab ich den nur etwa 2 Jahre behalten und durch einen Intel i5 2500k ersetzt, den ich bis heute habe und der derzeit mit 4,4 GHz läuft. Bisher bin ich 100%ig mit der CPU zufrieden, daher habe ich in den nächsten 12 Monaten auch nicht vor, die CPU zu ersetzen (zumal die Leistungssprünge im CPU-Bereich seitdem ohnehin nicht allzu groß waren).


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2014)

Intel Core i7 3770K
 Intel Core i5 4670K 
 Intel Core i7 4770K
 Intel Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz) 
 Intel Core i7 4960X 
 Intel Core i7 3960x
 Intel Core i7 980x
 Intel Core i7 965x
 Intel Core 2 E7200 (2.53Ghz)
 Intel Core i7 920 
 Intel Pentium 4 630 
 Intel Celeron LGA775 336 
 Intel Core i7 870 
 Intel Core i5 750 
 Intel Pentium 4 531 
 FX-6100 
 Intel Pentium 4 D 820 
 Intel Core 2 E6600 (2.4Ghz)
 Intel Core 2 E6400 (2.13Ghz) 
 Intel Core i5 3470 
 Intel Core i7 4770 
 Intel Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) 
 Intel Core 2 Q9650
 Intel Core i5 3450 
 Intel Core i5 4670 
 Intel Core 2 E6420 (2.13Ghz) 
 Intel Core 2 Q9400 (2.66Ghz) 
 Intel Core i3 4360 (HR)
 Intel Core i3 3220
 Intel Core i7 4770T 
 Intel Xeon E3-1230 V3 
 Intel Core i5 2400 
 Intel Core 2 E4400 (2.0Ghz) 
 Intel Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) 
 Intel Core i3 4340 
 Intel Core i5 4570S 
 Intel Core i5 4570 
 Intel Core i5 4570T 
 Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) 
 Intel Core i5 3350P 
 Intel Core i5 2300 
 Intel Core i3 4130 
 Intel Pentium E2140 (1.6Ghz) 
 Intel Core i5 4440 
 Intel Core i5 4430 
 Intel Pentium G3420 
 Intel Core i3 2100 
 Intel Core i3 4330T 
 Intel Pentium G3220 
 Intel Celeron G1830 
 Intel Celeron G1820 
 Intel Celeron G1610
 Intel Celeron G1610T
 Intel Celeron G1620 
 Intel Celeron G1630
 Intel Xeon 2.8Ghz (Irwindale) 
 Intel Celeron G1820T 
 Intel Celeron G470 
 Intel Celeron G440 
 Intel Core i5 4460 (HR)

 hihi .....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

True Monkey hol dir mal nen X5650


----------



## TheCGamer (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur irgendeinen Intel Pentium 4 mit 2,6 Ghz in nem uralten Aldi Fertig pc

Und bis heute meinen schönen i5 2500K


----------



## --Icebreaker-- (13. Juni 2014)

Intel pentium 4
Amd phenom ii 840
Amd fx 8350


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Juni 2014)

Aktualisiere mal...

Intel Mobile Pentium III 600MHz
Intel Pentium 4 1,3GHz
AMD Athlon XP 2400+ Throughbred B
Intel Mobile Pentium 4 2,66GHz Northwood
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ S.939 Manchester
AMD Athlon II X2 250
Intel Mobile Pentium Dual-Core T2130 1,86GHz 
Intel Core i5 2500K
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
Intel Core i5 4670K


----------



## Useful (15. Juni 2014)

Pentium 4 @ 2,5 GHz
Core 2 Quad @ 2,5 GHz (Q8300)
Core i7 4770K

In nem Notebook noch nen i5 480M
und irgendwann vor dem Pentium 4 mal nen uralten Celeron


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn der Thread mal wieder oben ist ne Aktualisierung:

Intel 386 DX-2 (oder wie der hieß ), ich glaub 30 oder 40 MHz
Intel Pentium 133 MHz
Intel Pentium III 450 MHz @ 504 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (Barton) 2133 MHz @ 2260 MHz
AMD Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz @ 2640 MHz
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 2400MHz @ 3510 MHz
Intel Core i7 920 2660 MHz @ 4000 MHz
Intel Core i7 3930K 3200 MHz @ 4200 MHz

Ende des Jahres:
Intel Core i7 5960X 3000 MHz @ (werden wir sehen) MHz + Wakü


----------



## erazor12 (15. Juni 2014)

sooo

AMD K6 300 @ 333
Intel Celeron 400 @ 466 
Intel Pentium 3 450 @ 550
AMD Athlon 1000 bei OC abgeraucht...
AMD Athlon XP 2100+ 1733Mhz @ 2188 Mhz
Amd Ahtlon 64 3400+ standart
AMD Phenom x3 8650 2.3 Ghz @ 2.5 Ghz 
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE 3.2 Ghz @ 3.7 Ghz 
Intel Core I7 4770K  4.1 ghz

achja und mobile
Intel Celeron M 330 1.4 Ghz
Intel Pentium M 1.7 Ghz
Intel Core I5 3337U 1.8Ghz @ 2.5Ghz Turbocore

glaub das waren alle


----------



## edge1984 (15. Juni 2014)

als Haubt PC
Intel Pentium 2 350 mhz (slot 1
AMD Duron 1000 mhz (sockel A)
AMD Mobile Athlon XP 2200+ (sockel A)
AMD Athlon Barton 3000+ (sockel A)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (sockel AM2) (zurzeit verbaut)
AMD Phenom II X4 960 T Black Edition (sockel AM3)  (zurzeit verbaut)

als weiten PC
Intel Pentium 3 1000 Mhz (sockel 370)
AMD Athlon Sempron 3000+

als Retro PC
Intel Pentium 3  450 mhz (slot 1)
Intel Celeron 400 mhz (sockel 370)
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1000 mhz (sockel A) (zurzeit verbaut)

im Laptops
Intel Pentium MMX 233 mhz (verlötete)
AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-50 (sockel S1) (zurzeit verbaut)
AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-58 (sockel S1)

Netbook 
Intel Atom N450 (verlötete) (zurzeit verbaut)


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Juni 2014)

Pentium 4
Athlon 64 3800+
i5 520m
FX8350
i5 3320m


----------



## hornhautman (15. Juni 2014)

Intel Celeron 300A Mendocino
AMD Athlon 1333 Thunderbird C
AMD Athlon XP 2400+ Thoroughbred B
AMD Athlon64 3200+ Venice
AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ Manchester
Intel Core2Quad Q9550 Yorkfield
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell


----------



## DarK_COiN (15. Juni 2014)

[Vergangen...]

 AMD Athlon XP 2400+
 AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
 Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (E1 Stepping)

 [Aktuell]

 AMD FX 8350 - PC
 Intel Atom N270 - Netbook
 Intel Atom Z2768 - Tablet


----------



## Benie (15. Juni 2014)

Intel  386DX 40Mhz
 Intel  486SX 25Mhz
 Intel  486DX 50Mhz
 Cyrix 486DX 100Mhz
 Pentium 75Mhz
 Pentium 133Mhz
 Pentium 233MMX
 Pentium III 500Mhz
 Pentium III 1000Mhz

 AMD Athlon XP Thoroughbred 2200+
 AMD Athlon XP Barton 3200+
 AMD Athlon 64 3500+

 Intel C2D E6850 3Ghz
 Intel i7-2700K 3,5 Ghz

 Chronologisch geordnet


----------



## esprimopc (16. Juni 2014)

Hatte mal:
AMD Sempron 3600+
Intel Pentium 4 3GHz 
Hab ich jetzt:
Intel Xeon X5650
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
Intel Pentium E2140
Intel Core i3-4310


----------



## Evotech (17. Juni 2014)

Meine History: 

*Vergangen*

Intel P3 450 Mhz
Intel Celeron D 2800 Mhz
AMD Athlon X2 4600+
Intel Core 2 Duo E7500
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
AMD Phenom X6 X1055T


*Aktuell*

Intel Core i5 3570k (Hauptrechner) 
Intel Core i5 2400  (Rechner Freundin)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 (Fileserver)


----------



## debalz (17. Juni 2014)

MOS Technology 6502
MOS Technology 6510
AMD Athlon XP Barton 3200+
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
Intel I5 3570 K


----------



## Nightwing381 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte mal einen uralten celeron mit 800 MHz einen amd Athlon x2 2200, ans Athlon x4 640 mit boxed kühler auf 3,6 GHz übertaktet mein letzter amd war ein fx 6300 und nun habe ich einen Intel I5 4670k auf einem z97 MSI gamig 5 Board


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Juni 2014)

Puhhh, wird schwer  

1. AMD 80486 DX2-80
2. AMD K5 ? -350
3. AMD K6/2 -500
3. AMD Athlon 700
5. AMD Duron 800
6. AMD Athlon XP 2400+ 
7. AMD Athlon XP-M 2100 @ 2,9 GHz 
8. Intel core2duo E6400
9. Intel Core2quad -Q6600
10. Intel i7 - 4770k 

Ich glaub es fehlen noch ein 300er AMD zwischendurch und ein XP 1800 , aber genau weiss ich es nicht mehr


----------



## Talhuber (18. Juni 2014)

Hi zusammen - also das hat mal so angefangen:

angefangen mit dem VC-20 und anschl. mit dem VC-64 waren das dann:
dass ich mir Ende 1981 schon ein Modem gekauft habe, habe ich schon erwähnt - (kein Koppler)
PS: hatte dann ne ziemlich hübsche Freundin und darum die lange Durststrecke...

Intel 486DX90 Overdrive 75MHz
Pentium 100
Pentium 133
Pentium 166
Pentium 200
Pentium 233
da war noch irgend ein Cyrix 6x86MX dabei
AMD K6-400
AMD K6-450 MKII
AMD K6-475 MKIII - der lief sechs Jahre ohne zu Mucken...
Pentium 800
Pentium 1000
Pentium 1300
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Intel Core 2 Duo E8600
Intel Core i7-3820X (in Betrieb)
Intel Core i7-3970X (in Betrieb)
Hatte ich dann auch noch geschenkt bekommen: Intel Core i7-980X

Und mein nächster wird auch ein I7-5960er oder höherer Xeon...
Gruß an Alle...


----------



## JuniorJack (18. Juni 2014)

- Athlon XP 2200+
- Athlon XP 2400+
- Athlon XP 3000+
- Athlon X2 5000+
- Athlon X2 6000+

Intel

- Pentium 4 2,8 Ghz
- Intel i5 3570k


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Atom N450
Celeron G1610
Celeron G1620
Celeron G1820T
Celeron G440
Celeron G470
Celeron LGA775 326
Core 2 T6400 (2Ghz)
Core i3 3240
Core i3 4330T
                    Core i5 3570K                                                                                                             Core i5 4430
Core i5 4670K
Core i5 650
Core i7 2630QM
Core i7 3770K
Core i7 3820
Core i7 4770
Core i7 4770K
Core i7 4770T
Core i7 950
Core i7 Extreme 965
Pentium G3420
Xeon E5 2687W V2


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Juni 2014)

Athlon XP 2500+
Core 2 Duo E6850
Core 2 Quad Q9550
Phenom II X2 550BE @X4
Core i7 920
Core i5 2400 (iMac)
Core i7-3610QM (MBP)
Core i5 3570k


----------



## MARCU5 (19. Juni 2014)

2005 Pentium II oder III mit 466 MHz
2006 Pentium D 820
2007 Core2Duo T6500
2008 Athlon 64 X2 5200+ OC @ 3,2 GHz
2009 Phenom II X4 920 OC @ 3,5 GHz
2013-heute  FX 8320 OC @ 4,5 GHz

Was meine Freundin betrifft: 
Jahrelang einen P III 700MHz als sie noch bei Ihren Eltern gewohnt hat
Als sie dann zu mir gezogen explodierte die Leistung förmlich im Vergleich zu vorher 
2012: Pentium D 930 OC @ 3,3 GHz
2013-heute: Core2Quad Q 6600 OC@ 3,0GHz



Wie man sieht ist meine Liste recht kurz, da ich erst mit 14 meinen ersten eigenen Rechner bekommen habe. Mit den anderen CPUs bin ich aber auch immer so gefahren dass ich eig. nie Probleme hatte. Den Athlon hab ich im Endeffekt auch nur abgegeben weil mich der Phenom II sehr gereizt hat (wollte vorher nen Q6600, hatte da aber kein geld für und da ich dann durch den Athlon schon ein passendes AM2+-Board hatte fiel die Wahl zu Weihnachten im Endeffekt auf den Phenom II für 130€ damals. Ich hatte nie auch nur eine CPU dabei die mich mehr als 130€ gekostet hat und konnte bisher immer alles spielen was ich zu dem Zeitpunkt spielen wollte. Wenns eng wurde gabs eher ne neue Grafikkarte


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Juni 2014)

Kann gar nicht mehr die Jahreszahlen aufzählen aber ich hatte schon folgende CPUs in verschiedenen Rechnern verbaut

 Pentium MMX 200MHz
 Pentium II 350MHz
 Pentium III 700MHz
 Pentium III 900MHz
 Pentium 4 1,6GHz (Northwood A)
 Athlon XP 1700+
 Athlon XP 2000+ (Thoroughbred A)
 Pentium 4 HT 2,6GHz (Northwood C)
 Celeron D 336
 Core 2 Duo E4300
 Pentium Dual Core E5200
 Athlon II X2 250
 Core i3 550
 Core i5 2500

 Müssten eigentlich alle gewesen sein die ich mal in verbauten Rechnern gehabt habe.


----------



## Panagianus (19. Juni 2014)

Pentium mobile 2006
Celeron mobile  2008
I3 530 (mobile)  2010
I7 3517u (mobile) Ende 2012
Xeon E3 1230V3 am 20.5 bekommen am 24.5 2014 verbaut
Das sind nicht viele und die ersten beiden hab ich erst 2009 bekommen aber ich bin ja erst 13


----------



## Roraty (19. Juni 2014)

Mein erster war ein AMD Athlon 7450 Dual Core. Der zweite ein AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE und der dritte, der wiederum der jetztige ist, ist ein AMD FX 8350 und auf 4,6 Ghz geprügelt


----------



## Sandercrab (19. Juni 2014)

Ganze 2 Stück:

AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 3,0 GHz

Intel Core i5 4570


----------



## xfire89x (19. Juni 2014)

Phuu gute frage... Mal überlegen...

Intel Pentium 3
Amd Athlon XP/64 oder sowas, lange her.
Amd sempron 2800+ glaube ich.
Intel I5 750
Intel xeon 1230 v3


----------



## Knussperkopp (20. Juni 2014)

Intel Pentium MMX  233 MHz  ~ 1999
Intel Pentium III 866 MHz ~2002
AMD Sempron 1200+ 1200 MHz 2006
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ 1600 MHZ 2007
AMD Athlon 64 x2  5000+ 2600 MHz 2008
AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+ 3100 MHz 2009
AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE 3400 MHz 2010
AMD FX 8350 4100 Mhz 2013
Intel Core I7 4770K 3900Mhz 2014


----------



## BertB (20. Juni 2014)

MOS 6510 (c64)
pentium 100
pentium III 800MHz
core 2 duo T 5250
i5 430m
phenom II x4 965BE
Llano A6 3500
fx8350
xeon e3 1230v3
fx8320

edit: amd e450 vergessen


----------



## NEoCX (1. Oktober 2014)

der 1300ste Post gebührt mir als Threadstarter  Spaß! Ein "neuer" Prozessor ist hinzu gekommen, ein alter Core 2 Quad 9450, der für ein Serverprojekt angeschafft wurde. Und ja, mittlerweile ist der 2600k seit fast 3 Jahren in meinen System, aber ganz ehrlich, ich sehr noch keinen Grund, wechseln zu müssen. Die Leistung ist mit 4,5 GHz immer noch mehr als ausreichend. Auch wenn er im vergleich zu aktuellen Prozessoren mit gleichem Takt sicher das Nachsehen hat, so groß sind die Prozente noch nicht, das es sich lohnt!!


----------



## RyuUUU (1. Oktober 2014)

soo 

AMD Geode (Sockel A)
AMD Sempron ( Sockel A)
i5 2410M
Phenom 1 x4 9650
FX6300 
i5 3570K 


In genau dieser reihenfolge

MIt den Sockel A rechnern habe ich ca. 4 jahre gespielt von 2006-2010 Da ic erst relativ spät nen eigenen rechner bekam und 2010 dann zur jugendweihe nen Laptop mit dem i5 2410M


----------



## dertyp (1. Oktober 2014)

Desktop:
Pentium 133
AMD K6 300 @ 333 MHz
Intel Celeron 400 @ 466 MHz Slot 1
Intel Pentium III 450 @ 560 MHz Slot 1
Intel Pentium III 1000 Slot 1
AMD Athlon 1000 Slot A
AMD Athlon XP 2100+ @ 2180 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3400+ 
AMD Phenom x3 2,3 @ 2,5 GHz
AMD Phenom II X 4 955 BE 3.2 @ 3.7 GHz
Intel I7 4770k @ 4.1 GHz

Mobile:
Intel Pentium 2 MMX 266
Intel Celeren M 330 1.4GHz
Intel Pentium M 735 1,7 GHz
Intel I5 3337U 2,5 GHz


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2014)

Update:

Intel 386 DX-2 (oder wie der hieß ), ich glaub 30 oder 40 MHz
Intel Pentium 133 MHz
Intel Pentium III 450 MHz @ 504 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (Barton) 2133 MHz @ 2260 MHz
AMD Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz @ 2640 MHz
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 2400MHz @ 3510 MHz
Intel Core i7 920 2660 MHz @ 4000 MHz
Intel Core i7 3930K 3200 MHz @ 4200 MHz
Intel Core i7 5960X 3000 MHz @ 3800 MHz


----------



## butzler (1. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Auflistung in chronologischer Reihenfolge:

Intel 80286  (mein erster, ca. 1982)
Intel 80486
Core 2 Duo 4300
Core 2 Duo 6600
i5-750
i7-860
i5-2500K
i5-3570K
i3-2100
i3-2120
Pentium G 2020
i3-3240
i3-2100


----------



## Amon (1. Oktober 2014)

Intel 80286 16 MHz 
Intel 80486 DX 33 MHz 
Intel 80486 DX2 66 MHz 
Pentium 75 MHz
Pentium 200 MHz
Pentium II 450 MHz
Pentium III 800 MHz
Athlon (keine Ahnung wie der hiess) Sockel A hatte glaub ich 1 GHz
AMD Opteron (kein Plan mehr welchen genau) der erste den ich übertaktet habe 
ne ganze Reihe Athlons (alle übertaktet)
Core2Duo E6750 @ 2,9GHz
Athlon FX 965BE @ 3,8GHz
Core i5 3570K @ 4,2GHz


----------



## edge1984 (1. Oktober 2014)

Desktop 
Intel Pentium 2 350 mhz (OC 395 mhz)
Intel Celeron A 400 mhz
AMD Duron 1000 mhz
Intel Pentium 3 1000 mhz
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1000 mhz (Heute noch im Retro PC)
AMD mobile Athlon XP 2200+ 1800mhz
AMD Athlon Barton 3000+ 2200 mhz
AMD Athlon Sempron 3000+ 2000 mhz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2*2600 mhz (Arbeits PC)
AMD Phenom 2 X4 960T Black Edition 4*3000 mhz (OC 3400 mhz) (Haupt PC)

mobile
Intel Pentium MMX 233 mhz
AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-50 2*1600 mhz (Notebook)
Intel Atom N440 1660 mhz (Netbook)


----------



## TroaX (1. Oktober 2014)

386er (weiß nicht, ob das ein Intel oder ein AMD war)
Pentium 3 900 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2500+
AMD Athlon XP 3200+
AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE
Intel Atom N270
AMD E2-1800

Viele waren es nicht ^^


----------



## Horstinator90 (1. Oktober 2014)

IBM Cyrix 133mhz 
IBM Cyrix 2 300mhz (bin mir nicht mehr sicher aber musste der 2 sein)
Pentium II 350mhz
AMD duron 800mhz
Athlon XP 2100+
Athlon 64 3000+
Athlon 64 3800+ x2
Intel core 2 duo e8300
Athlon x2 240
AMD phenom II 965be
Intel i5 2500k

Joa hatte schon ein paar CPU seit 1996 ^^


----------



## HardcoreKoH (2. Oktober 2014)

AMD Sempron 2600+ (1,8 GHz)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (2x 2 Ghz)
Intel Pentium E5200 (2x 2,5 Ghz)
AMD Phenom II X4 945 (4x 3 Ghz)
Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 (4/8 3,4 Ghz)


----------



## SoCloseToToast (2. Oktober 2014)

Öhm ... mal schauen ob ich meine Odyssey noch zusammen bekomme 

Intel 286er mit ~4 MHz
Intel 386er mit ~16 MHz
Intel Pentium 133
Intel Pentium MMX 233 
Intel Pentium 2 266
Intel Dual Celeron 400 (zusammen mit Win 98 ... ich war jung )
AMD Athlon 1333
AMD Athlon XP 2100+ (erste und einzige CPU, die ich übertaktet habe - damals um ganze 77 MHz auf ~1800 MHz) 
<Laptop> Intel Pentium M mit 1.4 GHz (T41)
<Laptop> Intel Core2Duo T9400 mit 2.53 MHz (T500)
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 mit 2,4 GHz
<Laptop> Intel Core 2 Duo (T9600) mit 2.53 GHz (MacBook Pro Late 2009 15")
<Laptop> Intel i5-3210M mit 2.5 GHz (MacBook Pro Late 2012 13") <-- mein aktuelle Laptop-CPU
Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 mit 3,3 GHz <-- meine aktuelle


----------



## steffen1403 (2. Oktober 2014)

AMD Sempron 3000+ @1800MHZ
C2D E8400 @4GHZ
I7 3770K @ 4,2GHZ
bald kommt wohl noch ein I7 2600k dazu


----------



## Kusarr (3. Oktober 2014)

ich komm mir hier echt klein und mickrig vor ^^"

i7 920
und mein derzeitiger i5-3570k 

das is ja nix im vergleich zu euch xD


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Oktober 2014)

puhhh.... also als aktive prozis... die ich wirklich genutzhabe
- Core 2 Duo E8400
- I5 2500K
- i7 4770K

Zum benchen... boah... dutzende xD... an was ich mich noch gut erinere...
- i7 920
- einige Athlon x4 (aber fragt mich nimmer welche)
- einige Celeron (fragt mich hier bitte auch nicht welche^^)
- Core 2 Duo E6400, E4700, E6750
- Core 2 Quad Q6600 und Q6700
-und einige weitere an die ich mich leider nimemr so genau erinere^^

oc werte kann ich nirgends dazus chreiben... bei allem auser dem 4770k weis ichs nimmer... und bei mein 7i bin ich nochnicht vertig mit dem austesten was alles geht)


----------



## nudelhaus (3. Oktober 2014)

p3 450mhz
p4 2,6ghz
p4 3,4ghz
x2 4800+
x2 6000+ (3,1ghz)
x4 920
x4 965
fx 8350


----------



## J4ckH19h (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallöchen, hier meine bescheidene Auswahl.

C 64 😂
GameBoy? 😨
486 DX2 80 Mhz
AMD Athlon K7 500
AMD Athlon XP 1000
AMD Athlon XP 1200
INTEL C2Q9550
INTEL Ci7 4770K

Alle, ausser der aktuelle natürlich, haben nach dem Dienst unter meiner Führung noch viele Jahre den neuen Besitzer erfreut.


----------



## dsdenni (3. Oktober 2014)

Athlon XP 1.8GHz
Athlon II X4 630 2.8 GHz

Intel Core i5 4670K 4.2GHz


----------



## Cubana85 (3. Oktober 2014)

*2004 amd athlon xp 2200+  

2007 amd athlon 64 x2 4200+

2008 amd athlon 64 x2 6400+

2012 amd Phenon II x4 965

2013 amd Fx 6300 

2014 intel Core i5- 4690K*


----------



## Preisi (7. November 2014)

Hier mal meine CPU-Sammlung an Desktop-CPUs:

AMD Athlon XP 1400+
Intel Pentium 3
Intel E8400
Intel Atom 330
Intel core i7 3770k

MfG preisi


----------



## Valadur83 (7. November 2014)

intel 80386 SX 20
intel 80486 DX2 66
intel Pentium MMX 200 MHz
intel Celeron 400 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 2 GHz 
AMD Athlon 64X2 3,2 GHz
AMD Phenom II X4 945

hab vermutlich noch Zwischenschritte vergessen, wie zB meine Notebook-CPUs^^


----------



## PiEpS (7. November 2014)

athlon xp 1700+
athlon xp 2100+ jihub oder wie das stepping hieß
athlon xp m 2500+ 
athlon x2 4400+ mit doppelten cache 
phenom x3 720@x4 b20
phenom x2 550@x4 b20
xeon 5650


----------



## B4C4RD! (8. November 2014)

phenom II x4 955 @ 4,6GHz
2500k @ 4,7GHz
G3258 @ 4,2GHz


----------



## Athlon1000TB (9. November 2014)

Athlon 1000 Thunderbird @ 1060 MHz 
Q8200 @ 2800 MHz
3930k @ 4000 MHz

Ich fande alle 3 Prozessoren klasse. Ich denke der aktuelle wird mich ähnlich lange begleiten, wie die anderen beiden.
Der nächste wird defintiv ein 8 Kerner oder höher. Aber bis dahin wird noch viel Zeit vergehen.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (9. November 2014)

Irgendein core 2 duo mit 2,5ghz
Core 2 duo q8300
Xeon X3320
i5 2500
i5 2500k
i7 2600
i7 2600k
i5 3570k
Celeron G1820 (aktuell)
i3 4130 (aktuell)
Xeon E3 1230V3 (aktuell)


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

Intel Celeron 466MHz
Intel Pentium 4 2,66GHz
Intel Celeron 2,93GHz
Intel Pentium E2160
Intel E6300
Intel E6400
Intel E6320
Intel E5300
Intel E7300
Intel Q9450
Intel i5 3570K
AMD Athlon 2800+
AMD Athlon 3000+
AMD Athlon 3200+
AMD Athlon 3500+
AMD Athlon 3700+
AMD Athlon 3800+
AMD Athlon X2 4400+
AMD Opteron 165
AMD Athlon FX55
AMD Phenom X4 9500

Alles ehemalige CPUs!

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
AMD Athlon 5350
Intel Xeon X5650 

Alles aktuelle CPUs die ich habe.


----------



## loler24 (9. November 2014)

1. Sempron 210U
2. Pentium III 450 Mhz
3. i3 2.4 GHz
4. FX 6300
5. Pentium g3258


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (9. November 2014)

Uff,

1. AMD Athlon II X2 irgendwas
2. AMD FX-4350

und aktuell
3. AMD FX-6300


----------



## zipmar (12. November 2014)

Super Sache ich dann auch mal ...

MOS-8501 (Commodore C16)
MOS-6510 (Commodore C64)
Motorola 68000 (Commodore Amiga 500)

Intel 80486 DX2 66 MHz
Intel Pentium 75 MHz
Intel Pentium 120 MHz
AMD K5 PR166 133 MHz
Cyrix PR200+ 150MHz
AMD K6 300 300MHz
AMD K6-II 3D 350 MHz
Intel Celeron 300A @450MHz
AMD K7 Duron 800MHz
AMD K7 XP 2000+ 1,67MHz
Intel Pentium 4 1.6GHz @3Ghz
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2,4GHz
Intel Core2 Duo E6600 2,4GHz
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 2,4GHz
Intel Core2 Duo T7250 2GHz (Notebook)
AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Intel i7-2600K 3,4GHz
Intel i3-4330 3,5GHz (aktuell)

VG


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> 2001: Pentium 4 mit 1,8 GHz bis 2008(!)
> 2008: Phenom I  X4 9600 BE bis 2010
> 2009: Core2Duo P8600
> 2010: Phenom II X6 1055T @3,976 GHz (1,45V) bis 2013 (verkauft)
> ...


update:
2015: Core i7 4820K


----------



## iReckyy (30. März 2015)

Athlon Thunderbird 1GHz - 1999-2001
Pentium 4 3GHz - 2002-offen
Pentium E5400 2,7GHz - 2009-offen
Core i7 4770K - 2014-offen
Core i7 2600K - 2015-offen


----------



## Watertouch (30. März 2015)

2006: Pentium D 950 Presler,
2009: Phenom II X4 945,
2009: Phenom II X6 1100T,
2012: FX 6300 ( Aus DUMMHEIT, langsamer als der Phenom)
2014: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3

Ich denke ich werde in Zukunft bei Intel bleiben, aber mal sehen was AMD mit Zen bringt  bin eigentlich eher ein AMD Fan 
Ich meine ich hatte schon früher mal nen Xeon weiß aber nicht mehr welches Modell ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2015)

Übersichtlich:

Pentium 3-800 (Jahr 2000)
Athlon 64 7750 (2008)
Pentium Dual Core E6600 (2010)
i7-2700k (2012)
i7-2600k (2014)


----------



## DeathCracker (31. März 2015)

Aaaalso:
 - Pentium MMX
 - Pentium 2
 - Pentium 3
 - Pentium 4
 - Pentium M
 - AMD Duron (welcher weiss ich nimmer)
 - AMD Athlon X2 4400+
 - Core 2 Duo E6700
 - Core 2 Quad Q6600
 - AMD FX6300
 - Intel Core I7 4790K

Und das alles mit meinen stolzen 17 Jahren  Jawoll!


----------



## Mottekus (31. März 2015)

386er  sx
486er dx 2/66 MIT TURBO TASTE !!!
Pentium 2
LAAAAAAANGE PC PAUSE 
AMD Athlon x2 245
AMD Phenom x4 955
Intel i5-2500k


----------



## gorgeous188 (31. März 2015)

Intel Pentium 1 133MHz
Intel Celeron Mendocino
Intel Pentium 3 Coppermine
AMD Athlon K7
Intel Pentium 4 Northwood
Intel Pentium 4 M Northwood
Intel Core Duo Yonah
Intel Atom Pineview
Intel Core Sandy Bridge

Und das waren nur die, die ich selber tatsächlich in Betrieb hatte. Verbaut habe ich noch wesentlich mehr


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2015)

AMD K6-2 350 Mhz
AMD Duron 750 Mhz
AMD Athlon 1.6XP
AMD Athlon 3.0XP
Intel Core2Duo E7200
Intel Core2Duo Q9950
Intel Sandybridge i5-2500k

Meinen ersten eigenen PC hatte ich erst mit Anfang 20. Aber mein erster Computer war 1986 ein C-64. Danach hatte ich in meiner Jugendzeit Konsolen wie SUper NES, Atari Jaguar und PS1. Ein guter PC hat da schon mal ~2000 Mark gekostet, das war für mich damals zuviel Geld. 386´er/486´er Games hatte ich bei Freunden gespielt.


----------



## Kuschel-H4mster (31. März 2015)

Intel Celeron D @ stock
AMD FX 8120 @ stock
FX 8350 @ 4,8 Ghz


----------



## bschicht86 (31. März 2015)

Ähm, wo fang ich nur an. 

386 16MHz, 32MHz Turbo
P1 75
P1 166
P1 200
P1 200 MMX
K6 350
P3 500
K6-3 450 @600MHz
K7 1400+
K7 2100+
K7 2600+ Mobile @3200+
K7 2800+ Mobile
K7 3200+
K8 3000+ @ 2,7GHz
K8 3500+
K8 3800+ x2 @3,0GHz
K8 4600+ x2 @2,8GHz
K8 FX60
K8 Opteron 170
Phenom 2 940BE
Phenom 2 1100T
FX8350
4x Opteron 8431
2x Opteron 2435 

Ja, all diese hatte ich selbst mehr oder weniger lange in Betrieb.


----------



## rum (31. März 2015)

Motorola 68000
Motorola 68010
Motorola 68020
Motorola 68040

AMD Duron 700
AMD Athlon XP 2400+ (Thoroughbred B)
AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (Barton FSB333)

AMD Athlon 2 X2 240
AMD Phenom 2 X4 965 Black Edition

AMD A8 7600  (aktuell im Linux Arbeits-PC)

AMD Ryzen5 1500 ( (aktuell im Win10 Spiele-PC)


----------



## onlygaming (31. März 2015)

Pentium 4 2007-2012
Pentium D 820 2012-13
Core 2 Quad Q8200 2013-14
i5 2500K 2014-


----------



## iGameKudan (31. März 2015)

Ich aktualisiere mal....

- Intel Pentium III Mobile 600MHz
- Intel Pentium IV 1,3GHz 
- AMD Athlon XP 2400+
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
- Intel Core i5 2500K
- Intel Pentium Dual-Core Mobile T2130 
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
- Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
- Intel Core i5 4670K
- Intel Core i7 920
- Intel Xeon X5650
- Intel Core i7 3820
- AMD FX 8320


----------



## Sam_Bochum (31. März 2015)

Pentium MX 233
Celeron D 315
AMD Duron 900 mhz
AMD  Athlon "T-Bird"  1000 mhz
AMD Athlon "T-Bird"   1200 mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2200
AMD Athlon XP 3200+
AMD Sempron 3000
Athlon 64 3200
Athlon X2 250
Phenom II X4 955 Be
AMD FX 6300 
AMD FX 8350 Be
Pentium i-3 4330

Geplant ist :  Intel Xeon dann AMD Zen.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (31. März 2015)

Dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein:

Intel Pentium III MX 500MHz
AMD Duron 1200+
Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 630 (3GHz)
AMD Athlon XP 3200+
Intel Pentium D Presler 960
AMD Athlon 64 3800+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
Intel Core2Duo E6600 (<- hatte ich ganze 6 Jahre lang )
Intel Core2Duo E8500
Intel Core2Quad Q6600
Intel Core i7 4790K

Laptop mit Intel Atom N260

Ansonsten hatte ich noch diverse Opteron und Xeon Prozessoren (..fragt mich aber nicht welche....)


----------



## maCque (1. April 2015)

Intel Pentium I 90 MHz
Intel Pentium III Coppermine 133 MHz FSB (EB-Modell): 667 MHz
... sehr lange Durststrecke ...
Intel Core 2 Duo (warscheinlich P8400 in einem Osiris Nexoc Notebook)
AMD Athlon II X4 640 mit 3GHz
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition mit 3,2 GHz
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T mit 3,2 GHz
Mobilen i5 mit ca. 3GHz der grundsätzlich zu heiß wird
2,5 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 Quad-Core-Prozessor


----------



## Fabio_OC (1. April 2015)

AMD Athlon 64 (2003?)
Intel Pentium T4200 (M)
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Intel Core i5 3210 (M)
Intel Core i7 3700K


----------



## DoGyAUT (2. April 2015)

Sockel 370 (800Mhz CPU, weiß nicht mehr welche)
Intel Pentium 4 2,8Ghz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,4GHz (3,2GHz OC)
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 3,3GHz (3,8GHz OC)
Intel Core i5-2500K 3,3Ghz (4,5GHz OC)
Intel Core i5-4670K 3,4GHz (4,2GHz OC)
Intel Core i7-4790K 4GHz (4,4GHz  OC)

PS: Alle CPUs aktiv noch im Einsatz außer P4 und älter


----------



## Brokoli1 (2. April 2015)

Intel Pentium III 1GHz (Coppermine) 2001-2008
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (2008-2009)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (2009-2011)
Intel Core i7 2600K ( 4,2GHz OC) (2011-2014)
Intel Core i5 2550K ( 4,2GHz OC) (2014-?)
Intel Skylake


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. April 2015)

Wenn richtig alte Sachen auch dazu gehören, dann:

- Commodore 6510 @ 0,985249 MHz (dann kam eine ganze Weile gar nichts)
- AMD K6 @ 166 Mhz
- Intel Pentium II @ 266 Mhz
- Intel Pentium III 800EB @ 800 Mhz
- AMD Athlon XP 1900+ @ 1600 Mhz
- Intel Pentium 4 Prescott @ 3000 Mhz
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ @ 2400 Mhz
- AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition @ 3400 Mhz (zeitweise 3800 Mhz)
- Intel i5 4670k @ 4000 Mhz

Derzeit habe ich noch ein Windows Tablet mit:
Intel Celeron N2930 @ 1830 Mhz

(Bei den älteren CPU's bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher bezüglich genaue Modelbezeichnung)


----------



## SparkMonkay (2. April 2015)

Intel P4@2.8 GHz  //erster PC
Intel P4 Mobile@? //halb kaputter Laptop mit dem man im 2010 basteln durfte
AMD Turion 64 X2 @? //siehe P4 Mobile
i5-        750@ 2.66 GHz //Mutti's CPU
i5- 3210m@2.5GHz  //Im Schlepptop
i5-     4460@3,2GHz  //ab nächste Woche :3


----------



## Peter_Shaw (14. April 2015)

Witziger Thread. 

Hier mal meine Auswahl, manche Modelle liegen zeitlich nah beinander, da ich oft Zweit-PCs hatte und habe:



i386SX ________________    (80386) ________________ 1x 25 MHz
Pentium II ____________ ("Klamath")     ____________ 1x 266 MHz
Pentium III 800EB     _____ ("Coppermine") _________ 1x 800 MHz
Athlon C     ______________ (K7, "Thunderbird")     ____ 1x 1333 MHz
Athlon X2 3800+ EE ____    (K8, "Windsor") ________ 2x 2000 MHz
Athlon X2 4850B     _______ (K8, "Brisbane")     _______     2x 2500 MHz
Celeron G420     __________ ("Conroe-L")      ___________ 1x 1600 MHz
Core 2 Duo E6300     ______ ("Allendale") __________     2x 1866 MHz
Pentium G620T     _________ ("Sandy Bridge") _______     2x 2200 MHz
Core i3 2105 __________ ("Sandy Bridge") _______     2x 3100 MHz
Wird wohl langsam Zeit für was Neues...


----------



## woodstock69 (14. April 2015)

Mit einem Zilog Z80 hat es angefangen und aktuell habe ich einen i7-4790K. Ich habe vergessen wieviele CPUs dazwischen lagen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. April 2015)

Pentium 4
AMD Athlon x2
AMD Phenom x4 955
AMD FX 8320 (Aktuell)


----------



## DarkWing13 (15. April 2015)

MOS Technology 6510 @ 0,985 MHz (Commodore 64)
Motorola 68000 @ 8 MHz (Atari ST)
Motorola 68000 @ 7,09379 MHz (Amiga 500)
Intel 80286 @ 12MHz (Turbo!)
Intel 80386 @ 25MHz
Intel 80486 @ 33MHz
Intel 80486 @ 66MHz
AMD 486DX  @ 120MHz
AMD K6 @ 200 MHz
Pentium II @ 400 MHz
AMD Duron @ 700Mhz
AMD K7 Thunderbird @ 1,3 GHz 
AMD Athlon XP 2100+ @ 1,733Ghz
Intel Core2 Duo @ 2,1 GHz
Intel Core2 Quad @ 3,2 GHz
Intel i7-4790K @ 4,5GHz (aktuell)

Musste wirklich lang überlegen...ein oder zwei CPUs könnten auch fehlen...einige wurden im 2. PC noch länger weiter verwendet. 

So long,...


----------



## ChrisMSI (22. April 2015)

amd athlon xp 1500 1,5ghz
pentium 4 620             2,8ghz wird grade wiederbelebt im retro pc
core i7 920                   4,0ghz


----------



## Penman (22. April 2015)

Intel Pentium 80501 @ 66 MHz
Intel Pentium 80503 @ 233 MHz
Intel Pentium II A80522 @ 266 MHz
Intel Pentium III 500E @ 500 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ @ 1.667 Mhz
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 1.800 MHz
*Intel Pentium M 755 @ 2.000 Mhz*
Intel Core2Duo E8400 @ 3.000 MHz
Intel Atom 330 @ 2x1.600 MHz
*Intel Core2Duo T9400 @ 2.533 MHz*
*Intel Core i5-3570K@ 3.400 MHz*

Lange Liste; in *bold* Prozessoren, die noch im Einsatz sind.


----------



## wooty1337 (22. April 2015)

Intel Pentium 4 3200MHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 
Intel Core i5 750


----------



## nonameguzzi (22. April 2015)

Althlon XP (kp welcher)
Pentium 3 (kp welcher)
Athlon 64 (kp welcher)
A10 5700M (Notebook)
Athlon x4 760k (maximal @5,3Ghz ;D)
i7 4770k (aktuell)


----------



## GusTarballs (22. April 2015)

Amd Athlon xp 1700+ @2,3ghz
einn Amd Mittelklasse / Untersklasse Modell ein paar Jahre nach dem 1700+
Intel i7-4790k


----------



## Warrior86 (22. April 2015)

AMD Duron @ 850Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 3100 @ 2200Mhz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2400Mhz
AMD FX 4350 @ 4800Mhz
AMD A8 7600 @ 3800Mhz (noch Aktuell)
Intel Core i5 4430 @ 3200Mhz ( wartet auf Mainboard)


----------



## RonGames (27. April 2015)

Intel Pentium 3 SL3VL (700 MHz)
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
2x Intel Xeon SL7DX (3,2 GHz)
2x Intel Xeon SL8MA (2x2,8 GHz)
2x Intel Xeon 7140M (2x 3,4 GHz)
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400
Irgendwelche Intel i486
Intel Core i5-2500K


----------



## Duesterland (27. April 2015)

Intel Pentium 4 
Phenom II X4 955 
Xeon 1230 v3


----------



## mardsis (10. Juni 2015)

AMD Athlon II 250 X2 3GHz (@3,2)
Intel Core i5 2400 3.1-3.4GHz

Im Zweit PC/Testweise im Einsatz

Intel Pentium 4 2,8GHz
Intel Celeron 430 1,8GHz
AMD Athlon x2 5200+ 2,7GHz
Intel Core2Duo E6420 2.13GHz (@3,2GHz)
AMD Phenom X4 9500 2,2GHz
Intel Core i3 3220 3.3GHz


----------



## stuxcom (11. Juni 2015)

AMD Athlon 4400+ 
AMD Phenom II x6 1090t
INTEL i5 3570k

ende


----------



## kloanabua (11. Juni 2015)

AMD Athlon 64 3500+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
Intel Core 2 Quad 9300 
Intel Core i5 4590 
Intel Xeon E3 1231 V3 
Und ein Core 2 Duo P7450 im Laptop.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2015)

NEoCX schrieb:


> Welche CPUs hattet ihr schon


Woher soll ich denn wissen, was in meinen Vibratoren für CPUs stecken?


----------



## Uchebuike (15. Juni 2015)

Irgend ein AMD Laptop Teil von 2012 mit 2,6 GHz und i7 4790k.


----------



## Domi_Bal (15. Juni 2015)

Bisher hatte ich folgende CPU´s:

Intel Core i5 2500K 3,3 Ghz
Intel Core i7 3770 3,4 Ghz


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Juni 2015)

Aktuell kann ich Quartett spielen  was ich derzeit im Haus habe:
Core i5 2320 4x 3,0GHz 95W 32nm
Core i3 2130 2x 3,4GHz HT 65W 32nm
Celeron G550 2x 2,6GHz 65W 32nm
Celeron G1610 2x 2,6GHz 55W 22nm
Core2Quad Q6600 4x 2,4GHz 95W 65nm


----------



## HMangels91 (18. Juni 2015)

2001 Intel Pentium 1 oder 2 mit 66Mhz/99MHZ
2003 Intel Pentium 3 500Mz
2004 AMD Semprom 2800+ Jippie war der schnell...
2008AMD Athlon 4400+ X2<- Erster selbstgebauter PC2*2,1GHZ
2009 AMD Athlon 6000+ X2 2* 3,0 GHZ
2013 AMD FX 6300 -> Endlich gute Hardware zum Ende der Ausbildung3/6 * 4,7GHZ
2014 Intel Xeon 1230v3 - > Hoffentlich letzter Wechsel für 3-4 Jahre 4/8 * 3,3GHZ


----------



## ZeNoT (21. Juni 2015)

Intel i486 DX2-66 MHZ
IBM 6x86MX PR300 66 MHz
AMD K6 200 MHZ
AMD K6-2 400 MHZ
AMD K6-2 550 MHZ
AMD K6-3 450 MHZ
Intel Pentium II 450MHz- Slot1
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ 
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ ---------------------noch im Einsatz ( BackUP vom BackUP )
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 ( OC 3,6 GHZ )
Intel Xeon x5450 ----------------------------noch im Einsatz ( BackUP Server )
Intel Xeon x5650 ( OC 4 GHZ ) ------------noch im Einsatz ( Hauptrechner ) 


Laptop: 
IBM T30  - INTEL PENTIUM IV 2.0 GHZ
Acer 5930 - Dual Core T5800 2Ghz ------noch im Einsatz


----------



## S754 (21. Juni 2015)

Desktop:

AMD 486 DX2 --- noch im Einsatz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 --- noch im Einsatz
Intel Core 2 Duo Q6600
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500
AMD A4 5300 --- noch im Einsatz
AMD A10 6800k
AMD FX4100
AMD Sempron 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 3400+
AMD Mobile Athlon 64 4000+ 
Intel Core i3 4150
Intel Core i5 4690k --- noch im Einsatz

Laptop:
Intel Core i3-4100M --- noch im Einsatz
Intel Mobile Pentium 3 650

Zeitlich nicht geordnet^^


----------



## nudelhaus (21. Juni 2015)

p3 450mhz
p4 1,8/2,6/3,4ghz
x2 4800+/6000+
p2 x4   920/965
fx 6300+/8350


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. Juni 2015)

Intel Pentium IV 2,0 GHz
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2,4 GHz > später im gleichen PC ersetzt durch
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3,1 GHz
AMD FX 6100 3,5 GHz ²)
AMD Phenom II X4 940 3,5 GHz* ³) 
Intel i5 3570K 4,6 GHz *³)
Intel i5 3230M 3,2 GHz * (im Laptop)

*Diese Rechner sind noch in Betrieb
²) Den hat Edit ergänzt, hatte ich ursprünglich vergessen
³) CPU übertaktet


----------



## paddypitt87 (1. Juli 2015)

Richtig verwendet im Haupt PC diese:

2003: Intel Celeron 2,4 Ghz (meeega lahm)
2004: Intel Pentium 3,06GHz
2006: AMD Athlon 64 3000+@2,4GHz 
2007: AMD Athlon 64 4000+@2,8GHz
2007: AMD Athlon 64 FX 62@3GHz
2009: AMD Phenom 940BE@3,5 GHz
2013: Intel Core i5 4430 (aktuell)

Und noch mehr aber diese waren dann wirklich nur kurz mal so als test CPUs (Core 2 Duo E4300@3,2GHz, Pentium dualcore E2140@3GHz, Q6600@3GHz........ keine Ahnung mehr )


----------



## Chomper666 (2. Juli 2015)

Bei mir sind es auch noch nicht soviele 

2007-2010: Intel Pentium 4 (2,8Ghz)
2011-2013: AMD Athlon X4 640 (4x3,0Ghz)
2014-jetzt: Intel i5 4670K (4x3,4Ghz)


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2015)

Cyrix P100+
Pentium 133 
AMD K6 233MHz
AMD Athlon Slot A 750MHz
AMD Athlon 3200+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Intel E6600
AMD Phenom II X4 955
AMD FX 8150
Intel i5 2550K
Intel i7 4770K
Intel i5 4690K

Ich gebe keine Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit und Reihenfolge.


----------



## Tharganoth (3. Juli 2015)

-80286 12 MhZ
-80386 DX 40
AMD K5 133
Cyrix 686 166 MhZ
Pentium 60
Pentium II 233
Pentium III 500
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300
Intel Core i5 760
AMD FX 6100
Intel Core i5 4570
Intel Core i7 950
Intel Core i7 980@ 3,7 GhZ Allcore
Phenom II 1090T BE 3,7 GhZ Allcore NB 2327 MhZ

Sogar in der richtigen chronologischen Reihenfolge


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Juli 2015)

Du hast ernsthaft mit dem 500MHz-Pentium bis zum i5 760 durchgehalten?


----------



## Tharganoth (3. Juli 2015)

Ja, damals reichte der für Diablo II 
Damals hat man wenigstens noch etwas vom Prozessortausch gemerkt^^

Aber nein, du hast Recht, ich habe zwei vergessen, ich trage sie gleich nach


----------



## Damir (3. Juli 2015)

I7 - 4790K - 2015


----------



## Endkopf (5. Juli 2015)

Intel SX 25mhz (1997)
Intel DX2 66mhz (1999)
AMD Athlon 800mhz (2000)
AMD Athlon XP Mobile 2600+ (2004)
Intel Pentium 4 1,4ghz (2004) gebraucht aus schrott und ebay zeug gebaut
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (2005)
Intel Pentium D 820 (2006)
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 (2007)
Intel Atom N270 (2010) netbook
Intel Pentium T2330 (2011) gebrauchter laptop als ersatz für das netbook, es war einfach zu lahm
AMD Phenom 2 X6 1100T (2011)
Intel Core i3 2330m (2012)
Intel Core i5 4670k (2013) hier war leider das Board fehlerhaft und die CPU überhitzte extrem sodass ich beides zurückschickte
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 (2014)
Intel Celeron G1840 (2015) für HTPC


----------



## Homerclon (5. Juli 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Direkt in meinem Besitz waren/sind:
> 
> Intel Pentium III 450MHz (Katmai)
> AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (Barton)
> ...



Im Okt. letzten Jahres, kam ein _Intel Core i7-4790K_  hinzu.
Läuft noch ohne Übertaktung, da die Leistung völlig ausreicht, außerdem bremst die aktuelle GraKa.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2015)

Schauen wir doch mal an was ich mich noch erinnere...
HauptPC:
Athlon XP 2700+(Thoroughbred)
Athlon 64 3000+(Winchester)
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Pentium DualCore E2160(bis heute mein prozentual am stärksten Übertakteter)
Core 2 Duo E6600
Core 2 Quad Q6600
Xeon X3320
Phenom II X4 965 black
Phenom II X4 960T(@X6)
Core i7 920
Core i7 3960X

Laptop:
Pentium M 750
Core 2 Duo U7700
Core i5 2520m(etwa 7 Tage lang)
Core i7 2630qm


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. Juli 2015)

Cyrix 686 <- Nicht schlagen, das Teil war in einem Gebraucht PC verbaut und ich hatte keine Ahnung von der Materie zu dem Zeitpunkt.
Pentium 3
Athlon XP
Core 2 Duo E6600
Core 2 Duo E6750 <- War noch bis 2011 das Herz meines PCs und hat zuletzt eine ATI 5850 mit Daten versorgt.
I7-2600 <- Und wenn das mit der Prozessorentwicklung so weiter geht, dann wir er noch lange verweilen. Das Teil hat inzwischen 4 GPUs mit Daten versorgt (GTX570; GTX670; GTX680 und GTX980).


----------



## mgiceman311 (5. Juli 2015)

Intel 80386
Pentium II 233
Duron 800 MHz
Pentium III 1000
Pentium IV 1533
Athlon 64 3800+
Athlon 64 X2 5200+
Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
Phenom II X4 965 BE
Phenom II X6 1090T
Core i7 2600K (immer noch und es gibt keinen Grund den zu ersetzen...)


----------



## Hoffmann515 (11. Juli 2015)

Intel Pentium II 233MHz 1997-2001
AMD Duron 900MHz 2001-2006 (CS und WoW Phase  In Verbindung mit einer Nvidia Riva TNT und später dann einer GeForce 6200 LE, konnte ich trotz der Krücke viele Spiele spielen, wenn auch nur in niedrigsten Einstellungen)
Intel Pentium D 805  2006-2009 (Hitzkopf)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2009-2012 (Andauernd Bluescreens gehabt mit der CPU, hatte in den 3 Jahren 4 verschiedene Mainboards gehabt und trotzdem lief die CPU nie richtig)
AMD FX-8120 2012-2014 (Ließ sich wegen der Hitzeentwicklung so gut wie gar nicht übertakten und war von der Leistung her wirklich mies, war in manchen Spielen sogar langsamer als der Q6600, absoluter Fehlkauf)
Intel Xeon E3 1231V3 seit 2014 (Hält hoffentlich solange wie der Duron )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

Seit kurzer Zeit lungert ein C2Q 9450 hier herum, die Frage ist nur wie lange noch


----------



## SwissBullet (11. Juli 2015)

Also da wären :
Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.2 GHz
Intel C2D E6700
Intel C2D Q9550
Intel i7 920
Intel i7 3770K


----------



## Rixx (12. Juli 2015)

E6600
E6750
Q6700
E8400
X3330
Q9550
Q9650 ( immer noch aktuell )


----------



## Teamworks (13. Juli 2015)

Nicht allzu viele

Desktop:
Intel 486DX
AMD Duron 1200 (?)
AMD Sempron 3100+ (?)
Q9400   -> da zockt mein Vater immer noch drauf
i7 950     -> läuft jetzt bald wieder bei ´nem Freund mit 4GHz und ersetzt da irgend eine alte AMD CPU
i7 3820   -> der bleibt noch mindestens bis Skylake-E, falls das in diesem Jahrtausend noch mal auftaucht

Notebook
Pentium Dual Core (Nummer hab ich vergessen, war noch einer aus der Core2-Zeit)
i7-4702MQ


----------



## mad-onion (13. Juli 2015)

OK, dann will ich auch mal, ich beginne mit der frühesten und arbeite mich dann zeitlich bis heute:



 Intel I386 SX 25MHz 
 Intel I486 DX 50MHz 
 Intel Pentium P55C 133 MHz 
 Intel Pentium II 266 MHz 
 AMD K6 II 500MHz 
 AMD Athlon C 1400MHz (Thunderbird) 
 AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (Palomino) 
 AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (lief prima als 3200+) 
 AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 
 AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 
 AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 
 AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 
 AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (aktuell in Betrieb) 

Das sind jetzt nur die Desktop-CPUs der Hauptrechner, inkl. Mobil und Htpc etc. wäre die Liste sicher 3 mal so lang.


----------



## mks1970 (14. Juli 2015)

MOS Technologies 6507 (Atari 2600)
MOS Technologie 6502C (Atari 800 XL)
Motorola 68000 (Atari 520 ST)
Intel 486 DX/50 (erster PC)
Intel Pentium 60 (war kaum schneller als der DX... Ein totaler Reinfall!)
Cyrix 200+ (Der war sehr flott... Schade, dass es Cyrix nicht mehr gibt)
Intel Pentium II 300Mhz (den hab ich wirklich lange gehabt...)
AMD Athlon x2 6000+ (Boah, war das ein Sprung vom Pentium II...)
AMD FX 6350 (Lief gut, aber mir fehlte einfach noch ein Modul zum "guten Gefühl"!)
AMD FX 8320 - OC 4,8 Ghz (Den will ich dann die nächsten Jahre behalten...)


----------



## Dean0 (14. Juli 2015)

Ging mit 12 Jahren los, weiß es nicht mehr so genau in ca. 16 Jahren 9 CPU´s. Ich hatte nur den letzten Athlon wirklich ne längere Zeit, bis dahin haben meine Brüder mich mit gebrauchten CPU´s versorgt. 
AMD K6-2  ~325MHz 
AMD K6-3(Slot) 600MHz
AMD Duron ~800MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1,4GHz (?)
AMD Athlon 64 ??GHz
AMD Athlon X2 ~3000+ (-)
AMD Athlon X2 4200+
AMD Athlon X2 4600+
Intel i7-4790K


----------



## Agares89 (14. Juli 2015)

Intel Pentium MMX 200 MHz (2000)
Intel Pentium III 500 MHz (2002)
Intel Pentium 4 HT 3,0 GHz (2004)
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 (2008)
Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5670 (2009 - Notebook)
Intel Core2Duo Mobile T9300 (2014 - Notebook)
Intel i7-4790K (2014)


----------



## bschicht86 (14. Juli 2015)

mks1970 schrieb:


> AMD FX 9590 (in Planung...Den will ich dann die nächsten Jahre behalten...)



Falls ich mich OT-mäßig einmischen darf, würd ich zum FX8370E greifen, da der sich besser auf so hohen Takt bringen lässt und das bei weniger Spannung


----------



## Aslinger (14. Juli 2015)

1991 oder 92 gings los

Intel 286 16MHz war so ein IBM PS/2 System
Intel 486 DX2/66
Intel Pentium 90@100 Mein erster ÜBertaktungsversuch, 120 MHZ gingen auch noch, stürzte aber immer wieder ab  Highscreen Bigtower
Intel Pentium II 400@450 hatte einen freien Multi auch ein Highscreen Bigtower von Vobis (die CPU war damals beim Kauf im Jahre 1998 Highend und kostete alleine um die 10.000 Schilling), das komplette Sys glaub ich um die 40.000 Schilling
Intel Pentium III 500 Katmai 
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1000B (erstes Selbstbau Sys)
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Palomino
AMD Athlon XP 2100+ Palomino
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ Barton
AMD Athlon XP-M 2500+ Barton
AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+ Barton IQYHA ging bis ca. 2,6GHz mit  1,75V VCore (somit 8 Jahre Socket A benutzt  )
Intel Core i7 920 (war jetzt 6 Jahre im Einsatz)
aktuell Intel Xeon X5670 (der Nachfolger vom 920er seit ca. 3 Monaten  )


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Juli 2015)

Ich aktualisiere mal wieder...

- Intel Pentium III Mobile 600MHz
- Intel Pentium IV 1,3GHz 
- AMD Athlon XP 2400+
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
- Intel Core i5 2500K
- Intel Pentium Dual-Core Mobile T2130 
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
- Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
- Intel Core i5 4670K
- Intel Core i7 920
- Intel Xeon X5650
- Intel Core i7 3820
- AMD FX 8320
- Intel Core i5 2500K
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
- Intel Core i3 4170
- Intel Core i7 2600K


----------



## rhyn2012 (31. Juli 2015)

FX 4100
FX 6100
FX 6300
FX8320
FX 8350
FX 9370
i3 2120
i3 3220
i3 4130
i5 2500
i5 3550
i5 3470
i5 4440
i5 4690k
i7 4770

Machen FX mehrfach und die alten davor wie Phenom 2 Athlon etc. hab ich jetzt nicht mehr so im Kopf


----------



## Stern1710 (31. Juli 2015)

Im Hauptrechner
Athlon XP mit 1,9 Ghz
Phenom II X4 955
Intel Core i5 3470

Testsystem
Intel Core i7 2600

Bastelsystem
AMD Athlon 5350


----------



## Guru4GPU (31. Juli 2015)

- Intel Pentium P54CS
- AMD Athlon XP 3500+
- Intel Celeron 1,7GHz 
- Intel Pentium D 945
- Intel Core2Duo 8500
- AMD FX 6100


----------



## Stevy (31. Juli 2015)

+AMD Am5x86
+Intel Pentium 4 1,7Ghz
+Intel i7 920
+Intel i7 3770K


----------



## Xanten (1. August 2015)

Bin schon ziemlich lange mit PCs unterwegs. Ich hoffe ich krieg sie noch alle zusammen und in der richtigen Reihenfolge.
80286
80386 mit mathematischem Co-Prozessor
80486 DX II 66
80486 DX IV 100
Pentium 166
Athlon 1.3
Atlhon 1.8+
Athlon 3400+
einer der ersten AMD Dualcore mit glaube ich 1.8 GHz  Sockel 939(Name entfallen)
Board abgeraucht und bin auf AMD X4 965 BE gewechselt. Für mich einer der besten CPUs. Lief mit 4.2GHz 
Im Moment qäle ich einen FX 8350 mit 4.7GHz
Und zwischen drin aus Restbeständen für meine Kinder diverse K7 und  auch ein Turlon (glaube so hieß der mit 1GHz)
Anmerkung: Hab schon immer versucht mehr aus meinen CPUs zu holen. Mal mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg und ab und an auch Totalschäden.  That`s life, hat aber immer Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2015)

Die Langsamen AMDs hießen Duron. Der 1,8GHz Dualcore müsste ein Athlon X2 3600+ gewesen sein. Den gab es aber erst später, also wahrscheinlich war es eher ein 3800+ mit 2x2GHz.


----------



## Xanten (1. August 2015)

Ja, Du hast recht. Aber es waren halt doch schon einige und es war recht spät/früh für den Post. 
Danke


----------



## Der-Bert (2. August 2015)

Boh meine ersten CPU´s kenn ich nicht mit genauen Namen aber die MHz hab ich noch im Kopf. 

1. Pentium 100 MHz
2. Pentium   66 MHz
3. Pentium 4 1,4 GHz
4. Pentium Dual Core E5400 2,7 GHz@ 3,7GHz
5. AMD Phenom ll X4 960T 3,0 GHz@ 3,6 GHz
6. Intel i5 3570K 3,4 GHz@ 4,2 GHz

Und vor kurzem hab ich noch nen Intel Celeron D320 2,4 GHz geschenkt bekommen zum foltern .


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. August 2015)

Achja, diese Nostalgie. Dann fang ich mal an:
AMD K6-2 450 MHz
AMD K6-2+ 600 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+ (der OC Hammer damals)
AMD Ayhlon xP 3200+
AMD Athlon 64 3700+
AMD Athlon II X4 640
Intel core i7 920
Intel Core i7 930
Intel Core 2 duo - eigentlich alle Modelle der 7000 und 8000 Reihe
Intel core 2 Quad Q9550, Q9450, Q9650
Intel core i7 860
Intel Xeon X3450
Intel Xeon X3360
Intel Xeon X3110
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Intel core i5 2400
Intel Core i7 2600K
Intel Xeon W3530
Intel Xeon X5620
Intel Xeon X5650 - aktuell

Ist sicher nich 100% chronologisch richtig, dafür wechsle ich zu oft


----------



## Jobsti84 (3. August 2015)

Ui, da muss ich mal grübeln, und rechts auf meinen Tisch lunsen....
Denke alle bekomme ich nicht mehr zusammen.


AMD K7 (Athlon) 500 (Slot A)
AMD Duron 800 + 1200
AMD Athlon 900 & 1300
AMD Athlon XP, ziemlich alle Modelle mit Palomino, Thoroughbred, Thorton und Barton, ab dem 1700+
Auch hatte ich das Übertaktungswunder XP 1700+, der eigentlich ein M war, da gab's ja nur paar Stück am Markt.
AMD Athlon XP-M, hier nur den 2600+ _(das OC-Wunder mit 45W)_  & 2800+

Einen Athlon 64 für Sockel 754
Einen Athlon 64 3500+ Sockel 939

Diverse 64  für AM1
Diverse Sempron, Athlon 64 und X2 für AM2 und AM2+ (noch vorhanden: X1 3000+, BE-2350, 5200B, 3800+, Sempron 3600+...)
Den ersten Phenom X4 9600 und auch einen der Letzten Phenom X4
Für AM3 dann den Phenom II X6 1090T, zwei Stück Phenom II X4 , einen Phenom II X3, zwei Athlon X2, einen Athlon x3 und einen X4.
Recht kurz den ersten FX-8150 und jüngst den FX-8320E
Im Büro habe ich auch zwei der APUs, welche müsste ich nachschauen.
Im Werkraum werkelt ein E350 und hier steht auch noch ein kleiner ITX mit A4-5000
Ob ich einen K6 hatte, weiß ich gar nicht mehr, wenn dann nur kurz.

Das ist so das, was ich noch paprat habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben AMD hatte ich auch paar Intels, wie den 333er Celeron, 
ein paar Slot Pentium II im Bereich 350 mHz afaik, zwei Pentium 4 und
sogar zwei Cyrix, einer als Socket 7 IBM 6x86 
Hier an der Wand hängt sogar noch ein funktionstüchtiger Dual P3.
Ebenfalls fliegen hier auch noch ein Core2Duo und Core2Quad, als auch zwei C2D 
E6320 und E4600 rum 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. August 2015)

öhm...kb ales aufzuzählen je weil ich nochbed weks was ales bei ist, war nen bundle...aber 74 socket 462 cpus  ales dabei athlon, duron, sempron ... xp wie mp varianten


----------



## technogirl (3. August 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum, 

Ich weiss bin komplett falsch hier für meine Frage, aber weiss sonst nicht wo ich hin soll.

Besitze ein Mainboard mit dem CPU I5-4430.


Alter Mainboard : 

chipsatz Intel H87
Hersteller _MSI
Form         µATX
sockel LGA 1150 

CPU :

Intel Core I5-4430


Der CPU möchte ich gerne behalten und mir ein neues Mainboard kaufen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt 

Kann ich mein CPU in jedes Mainboard einsetzen , vorausgesetzt das Mainboard hat den richtigen Sockel und chipsatz dafür ??


Ich lese fast überral; Mainboard intel i5-4460 , ich habe aber i5-4430. Könnte ich aber dieses Mainboard kaufen ??


Diesen möchte ich jetzt haben, wo wiss ich jetzt , dass mein CPU dafür geeignet ist ?? 

Asus H97-PRO GAMER Socket LGA1150 Intel H97 4x DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Narbennarr (3. August 2015)

Ob ich das noch alles hinbekomme...

Pentium oder AMD K6 200MHZ (weiß ich nicht mehr)
Pentium 3 900MHZ
Ahtlon XP 2000+
Athlon XP 2600+
Athlon XP-M 2600+
Athlon 64, ka welches Modell aber S939
Core2Duo 4500
Core2Quad Q9550
2500k
3750k
4790k


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. August 2015)

technogirl schrieb:


> Diesen möchte ich jetzt haben, wo wiss ich jetzt , dass mein CPU dafür geeignet ist ??
> 
> Asus H97-PRO GAMER Socket LGA1150 Intel H97 4x DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Hallo und willkommen im Forum. Ja, dieses Mainboard ist kompatibel, das kannst du kaufen.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. August 2015)

kanst du kaufn...aber warum machste nich wi jeder hilfesuchende n neuen thread auf


----------



## wagga (3. August 2015)

2003: Intel Celeron 2 GHZ Gebraucht  gekauft Compaq fertig PC
2005: AMD Athlon 64 3500+
2008: Intel 2 Quad 6700 P5E XMS2 DDR2-800, E6 600 Watt, 4850 256 MB seit 2009 5750 512 MB
2014: Intel i7 4790k *Aktuellste* Asus z97-A, 32 GB Kingston ValueRAM 1600, R9 390 8 GB, E9 580 Watt, BH16NS40, 840 EVO


----------



## Euda (5. August 2015)

AMD K6 200 MHz
AMD K6-2 450 MHz
AMD K6-2 500 MHz
Mobile Pentium III CUMine @ 850 MHz
Pentium 4 Prescott @ 3.2 GHz
Pentium 4-M @ zweikomma...acht? GHz
Pentium M "Dothan" 760 @ 2.0 GHz
Core2-Atom "Slug" (mir bekannte Specs: Lahm!)
CoreDuo "Yonah" T2400 @ 1.83 GHz
Mobile Pentium III CUMine @ 900 MHz
AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 3.0 GHz
AMD Phenom II X4 850 "Propus" @ 3.3 GHz 
AMD FX-8350 "Piledriver" ät 4.0 GHz
Intel Core i7 740QM "Clarksfield" @ 1.73 GHz
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 "Haswell" @ 3.57 GHz


----------



## King_Camper98 (14. August 2015)

Intel Core I3-350M
AMD A8-5500      
AMD Sempron 3850


----------



## Uchebuike (21. August 2015)

Ich aktualisiere mal:

AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (400 MHz FSB)
Intel Core i7 4790k


----------



## Baker79 (29. August 2015)

Baker79 schrieb:


> AMD K6 166MHZ
> Intel Pentium 233MHz (grad keinen Plan, ob P1 oder P2)
> AMD AthlonXP 1700+
> AMD AthlonXP 2600+
> ...



kleines Update:
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz
und aktuell seit einer Woche einen I5 4670K @ 4,5 GHz unter Wasser


----------



## FortuneHunter (29. August 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Cyrix 686 <- Nicht schlagen, das Teil war in einem Gebraucht PC verbaut und ich hatte keine Ahnung von der Materie zu dem Zeitpunkt.
> Pentium 3
> Athlon XP
> Core 2 Duo E6600
> ...



Wie heißt es so schön ... was intressiert mich mein Geschwafel von gestern ... neue Tech musste ins Haus und so habe ich jetzt eine i7-5820K.

Die i7-2600 wird nächsten Monat mit den Rest meines damaligen Rechners in den Besitz meines Neffen übergehen. Er soll ihn zum Geburtstag bekommen.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. September 2015)

- Intel Pentium III Mobile 600MHz
- Intel Pentium IV 1,3GHz 
- AMD Athlon XP 2400+
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
- Intel Core i5 2500K
- Intel Pentium Dual-Core Mobile T2130 
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
- Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
- Intel Core i5 4670K
- Intel Core i7 920
- Intel Xeon X5650
- Intel Core i7 3820
- Intel Core i7 4702MQ
- AMD FX 8320
- Intel Core i5 2500K
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
- Intel Core i3 4170
- Intel Core i7 2600K
- Intel Core i7 3630QM


----------



## PitBull (13. September 2015)

Intel Pentium 500Mhz
Intel Pentium III 933Mhz
AMD Athlon 2500+
AMD 3700+
Intel Core 2 Duo 8400
Intel Mobile T8200
Intel Core 2 Quad 9650
Intel i7 870
Intel i7 2600k
Intel i7 3770k
Intel i5 3570 noch im Besitz 
Intel i5 3570k OC Perle beim Kollegen im Rechner 
Intel i7 5820k
Intel i7 5930k
Intel i7 5960x aktuell im Besitz


----------



## GamesBond91 (13. September 2015)

Pentium 3 700 MHZ
Pentium 3 1300 MHZ
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
AMD FX 4100

Aber jetzt wirds Zeit für nen neuen, ein Intel soll es werden, genug AMD gehabt


----------



## DaXXes (14. September 2015)

Pentium 3 (keine Ahnung mehr welchen genau) 
AMD Athlon 64 3600+ => Die Dualcores hab ich irgendwie übersprungen, es ging weiter mit
AMD Phenom II X4 920
Intel Xeon E3 1270 (immer noch aktuell)

Bei mir also ein gerechtes Unentschieden, Intel 2 : 2 AMD


----------



## argon71 (15. September 2015)

Pentium 75                                75@115Mhz
Pentium 200 MMX               200@266Mhz
Celeron 400                            400@533Mhz
Pentium 800                           800@850Mhz
Athlon XP1700                  1433@2200Mhz       Preis 35€         2004    verkauft
Athlon XP2500M              1866@2500Mhz       Preis    5€      2005    verkauft
Intel E4500                          2200@2800Mhz       Preis 15€         2007    verschenkt
Intel E5200                          2500@4000Mhz       Preis 45€         2008    liegt rum  
Intel Q6600                         2400@3600Mhz       Preis 65€         2009    hat meine Tochter
Intel Q9550                         2833@4000Mhz       Preis 45€         2011    mein Rechner


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2015)

C64
286  - 25MHz mit Coprozessor
386 DX - 40MHz
486 DX - 66MHz
Pentium 3 - 1 GHz
(diversere Firmenlaptops mit so ziemlich allen Intel Prozessoren)
 FX-9590 - 5,3 GHz
i5-4670K - 4,5GHz


----------



## Decrypter (15. September 2015)

Ich zähle mal auf, was ich hier noch so rumliegen habe. Alle CPUs wurden jedoch auch genutzt.

Intel 486 DX 2-66
Intel Pentium 75
Intel Pentium 133
Intel Pentium 200 MMX
Intel Pentium 233 MMX
Intel Pentium 2 300
Intel Pentium 2 350
Intel Celeron 266
Intel Celeron 400
Intel Pentium 3 450
Intel Pentium 3 550
AMD Duron 850
AMD Athlon XP 1700
AMD Athlon XP 2000
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800
Intel Pentium 4 2,0 GHz (Northwood)
Intel Pentium 4 3,4 GHz (Prescott)
Intel Core 2 Duo 6320
AMD Phenom 2 X6 1055T
Intel Core i5 3470
AMD FX 8320

Bis auf den X6 sind die letzt genannten auch noch in Betrieb und natürlich der P3 550 auf dem Retro Rechner.
Sind schon ein paar CPUs in den Jahren seit 1993, als es mit dem 486 DX2/66 anfing zusammen gekommen. Mittlerweile ist der i5 3470 auch schon fast 3,5 Jahre alt, aber eigentlich immer noch für alles ausreichend. Solange hatte ich bisher noch keine CPU. Nur die Videobearbeitung ist dem FX 8320 übertragen worden, da dieser in diesem Falle doch deutlich schneller als der i5 3470 ist. Mal schauen, was als nächstes kommt. Derzeit sehe ich aber nicht wirklich Bedarf....


----------



## rschwertz (17. September 2015)

Intel 386 DX20
 AMD 386 DX40
AMD 486 DX2/80
 Intel Pentium 133
 Intel Pentium 200 MMX
 AMD K6-III 450
 Intel Pentium 3 850
 AMD Athlon 1133
 AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon 64 3700
AMD Athlon X2 4600
Intel Core 2 Duo 6600
Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
AMD Phenom 2 X4 945
 AMD Phenom 2 X6 1045T
AMD FX 6300
Xeon E3-1225v3

Die letzen drei noch voll funktionstüchtig, die Quad Cores als  Testmaschinen nur mit Boot Laufwerk und eine mit Diskette.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (17. September 2015)

Intel Single Core @3GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo Exxxx
Intel Core 2 Q6600 (erste overclocking versuche -> 3.20 GHz)
Intel Core i5 3570k (3 Boards gekillt -> AMD)
AMD FX 8350


----------



## Chriss100 (18. September 2015)

AMD 3200+ 
AMD X2 3800
AMD Athlon ii x4 635
AMD FX 6300
Intel Core i5 4460  

Wäre AMD gerne länger Treu geblieben...


----------



## GEChun (18. September 2015)

-Intel Pentium 3 800Mhz
-Intel Pentium 4 3,0 Ghz
-Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
-Intel Core 2 Duo E8200
-Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
-Intel Core I7 2670QM
-Intel Core I7 2760QM
-Intel Core I7 5930K
-Intel Core I7 950

Und in der PS4:
AMD GCN


----------



## TheRev90 (18. September 2015)

AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Phenom II X4
AMD Athlon II X4 640
Intel Core i5 2500k
Intel Core i7 6700k


----------



## RonGames (20. September 2015)

Intel Pentium III 700 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
2x Intel Xeon 3.2 Noctona
2x Intel Xeon 3.6 Irwindale
AMD Athlon 64 ?
Zahlreiche Intel Celeron D/Pentium 4/Pentium D/Core 2 Duo/Pentium Dual-Core (alle LGA 775)
Ein Pentium 4 PGA 478
AMD Turion II X2
Intel Core i5 2500k
Intel Core i7 4820k


----------



## Guallamalla (21. September 2015)

Hauptrechner:
Intel Pentium II MMX 233Mhz
Intel Pentium IV 2.6 Ghz
Intel Core2Quad Q9450 2.6 Ghz
Jetzt bestellt und auf die Lieferung wartend: Intel Core i7-6700k

Laptop Nr1: Intel Core Duo 1.66Ghz
Laptop Nr2: Intel Core i7-4710HQ

Ich habe immer aus Kostengründen relativ große Sprünge gemacht, der "Boah-Effekt" ist unbezahlbar


----------



## GottesMissionar (21. September 2015)

486er
Pentium 90
Pentium 233
AMD Duron 
Einige wahllose Notebook-CPUs in 10jähriger Abstinenz
Intel i7 720/740qm
Intel i7 4900qm
Intel 5820K


----------



## wagga (16. November 2015)

1996-1997 Pentium 50 MHZ leider keine weiteren Daten bekannt, noch zu klein.
2003:Celeron 2,0 GHZ Compaq 850 Evo PC
2005: Athlon 64 3500+ A8V Deluxe 2x 512 MB DDR1- Kingston Value RAM
2008: Q6700 Asus P5E E6 600 Watt Samsung 501 LJ, Samsun 1033UJ, Samsung 203WI, LG DVD Brenner 2x XMS 2 800 2 GB RAM
2014: Asus z97-A i7 4790k E9 580 Watt R9 390 32 GB Kingston RAM 1600 840 Evo 500 GB Seagate 3 TB HDD BH16NS40


----------



## AMD-FXler (16. November 2015)

In meiner Liste befinden sich

286 DX33
386 DX40
Pentuim 166
Pentium 2 mmx
Athlon 4800+
Athlon x2 4200+
Athlon x4 860
Pentium D 925
Core2Duo
FX 6300
FX 8350

Laptop: AMD-K8 2,6 Ghz

Derzeit warte ich auf meinen 6700k (Umstieg vom FX8350)


----------



## Shaav (16. November 2015)

Athlon XP 2600+
C2D E6400
Phenom II x4 955BE
Ci5 3570k


----------



## DaMuffinman (16. November 2015)

Intel P4 2GHz (2002-2006)
Intel P4 3GHz (2006-2008)
AMD Phenom X4 9550 (Das war n Sprung von single auf Quadcore  | 2008-2010)
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (2010-2013)
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 (seit 2013)


----------



## Valkyrie_IV (16. November 2015)

Intel Celeron 600 MHz
Athlon XP 2200+
Athlon 64 3000+
Intel Core2Duo E6850
Intel Xeon E3-1220v3 (HTPC)
Intel Core i5-4260U (MacBook)
Intel Core i5-5675C (Haupt-PC)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. November 2015)

Mittlerweile 
I5 4460
Core Duo T2400 
Pentium E2220
Pentium E5200
Athlon XP 3000+


----------



## TessaKavanagh (19. November 2015)

Desktop:
Pentium I 100 Mhz (P54C)
Pentium II 266 Mhz (Klamath)
Pentium III 500 Mhz (Katmai)
Pentium III 800 Mhz (Coppermine)
Core 2 Duo E4300 (Allendale)
i7-4770K (Haswell)

Mobile:

Pentium M 1,6 Ghz (Banias)
i7-720QM (Clasrksfield)

und vermutlich noch so 2-10 weitere die mir namentlich nicht mehr einfallen


----------



## Nono15 (29. Dezember 2015)

Meine bisherigen CPU´s, chronologische Reihenfolge:

- AMD 80486 DX-2 50Mhz (1996)
- AMD 80486 DX-4 100Mhz (1997)

- Intel Pentium II 400Mhz (1999) 
- Intel Celeron 566Mhz (2000)
- Intel Celeron 800Mhz (2001)
- Intel Celeron 1 Ghz (Slot 1 mit Adapter) (2001)
- Intel Celeron 1,3 Ghz (Slot 1 mit Spezialadapter) (2002)
- Intel Pentium III-S 1,4 Ghz (Slot 1 mit Spezialadapter) (2003-2004)

- AMD Athlon XP 2400+ (T-Bred “B”) / 1x 2Ghz (2003)
- AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (Barton) / 1x 1,91Ghz (2004)
- AMD Athlon XP 3200+ (Barton) / 1x 2,2Ghz (2004 bis anfang 2012)

- AMD Phenom II 960T / 4x 3,0Ghz (Turbo bis 3,4Ghz) / Dauer-OC-Betrieb ohne Turbo mit 3,8Ghz (anfang 2012 – mitte 2014)
- AMD FX6300 / 6x 3,5 Ghz (Turbo bis max 4,1 Ghz) (mitte 2014 - …?)


----------



## wagga (29. Dezember 2015)

Löschen,Doppelpost.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Mittlerweile
> I5 4460
> Core Duo T2400
> Pentium E2220
> ...


Und im Geschwister PC ein Athlon 64 x2 3800+


----------



## Haasinger (29. Dezember 2015)

Bin erst 24, daher keine wirklich alten:
Pentium 2 266Mhz
Pentium 4 1,8Ghz
AMD Sempron 2800+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
dann umstieg auf Notebooks:
AMD Turion  X2 mit 1,8Ghz
Intel Core i5-2450M 2,5Ghz

zwar noch Glücklich mit i5 aber in stiller Vorfreude auf Zen


----------



## Fireb0ng (29. Dezember 2015)

Die woran ich mich noch erinnere
P3 800Mhz
P4 2,8Ghz
Athlon 64 3700+ (das ding lief wie Hund)
Q6600
T6600
I5 2400
I5 3570K

Der Athlon und der Q6600 waren echt lange im dienst (Q6600) ist es immer noch.
Für den Retrofaktor wir hatten damals eine Gurke mit Win95 und 33Mhz, wenn mann den TURBOKNOPF am Gehäuse drückte mit 66Mhz rannte


----------



## lord_mogul (20. November 2016)

Dann will ich auch mal:

Pentium MMX 200 (Mein erster eigener, erinnere ich mich immernoch gerne zurück)
Pentium 3 450 MHZ (OEM Katmai auf Slot 1, Sperrmüllfund, have aber trotzdem vor den mal zu testen)
Pentium 3 933 EB (Rennt immernoch im Retro-System)
Pentium 4 505J
Celeron 440 (Interessant was so ein Single Core Conroe kann, muss den nochmal gegen den P4 benchen)
Core 2 E4600
Core 2 Q6600
Core 2 E8400 (hat mir fast 8 Jahre lang gedient, und ist immernoch ziemlich flott)
Core 2 E8200
Xeon X5460 (der rennt derzeit mit 4.1 GHz in meinem late-midrange-System, hat den E8400 ersetzt)
Core i5 3570K (im Hauptrechner)

Man merkt alles Intel, hat aber eher mit der großen Reichweichte vom Sockel 775 und der aktuellen Marktituation zu tun.


----------



## True Monkey (20. November 2016)

110 verschiedene 

True Monkey @ HWBOT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2016)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 110 verschiedene
> 
> True Monkey @ HWBOT


Bekommst Du die gestellt, oder kaufst und verkaufst Du sie auf eigenen Kasse?


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2016)

^^Ich bin unabhängig 

Bedeutet ich finanziere mich selbst und komme so nicht in Verlegenheit nicht sagen zu dürfen was ich will


----------



## Merowinger0807 (21. November 2016)

386 SX20
486 DX33
486 DX66
Pentium 100
Pentium 166 MMX
AMD K6 2 350MHz
AMD K6-3 500MHz
Pentium 3 600
AMD K7 600 (Slot A war echt ne Umgewöhnung  )
AMD Duron 800
AMD Athlon 1800+
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
AMD FX 8370
Intel Xeon 1231v3


----------



## JanJake (21. November 2016)

Im Hauptrechner:

Intel Celeron 466Mhz Sockel 370 (1999)
Intel Celeron 2,93Ghz Sockel 478 (2003)
Intel Pentium 4 521J (lahme Krücke) (2005)
AMD Athlon X2 4400+ (Geniale CPU! gewesen) (2006)
AMD Phenom X4 9500 (schrott CPU gewesen!)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
AMD Phenom 955BE 
Intel Core i5 3570K
Intel Xeon X5650
Intel Core i7 3820
Intel Core i7 5820K

2. PC Aktuell

Intel Pentium G3258
AMD Phenom 965BE (noch unverbaut)

So nebenbei was mal herein kam und wieder weg ging.

AMD Athlon 3000+ / 3700+ / 3800+
AMD Sempron 3200+
Intel E6320 / E5400
Pentium E2160
AMD Athlon 5350

Nicht viele, aber werden noch mehr.


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. November 2016)

Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr wirklich an meine ersten PCs. Waren in erster Linie ausgesonderte Firmen-PCs meines Dads. 
Meine erste CPU hatte auf jeden Fall 60 Mhz. Der zweite PC war ein Toshiba-Laptop mit 133 Mhz. Dann hatte ich glaube ich einen Ebay-PC mit 1,2 Ghz. Danach einen weiteren Ebay-PC mit einem Athlon X2 3200+. Danach wieder einen Ebay-PC mit einem Pentium D945 (2x 3,4 Ghz). 2011 kam dann der erste Eigenbau-PC mit einem i5-2500K (der immer noch läuft) und im März 2016 bin ich auf einen i7-6700K umgestiegen, den ich voraussichtlich  wohl die nächsten 6-8 Jahre nutzen werden.


----------



## defender197899 (21. November 2016)

Hier mal meine CPUs
Intel Pentium 100 ( mein erster Rechner gebraucht dahaben alle Arbeitskollegen  ihre gebraucht hardware  reingepackt)
Intel Pentium 200 MMX ( Kein viertel Jahr später hat mich der wahn gepackt. Ein Kumpel hat mir den zusammenbau erklärt )
Intel Pentium II 350( nach dem Board hab ich mir die Füsse platt gelaufen  ein BX Board im AT Format von Gigabyte)
AMD Duron 600( mein erster AMD  war preisleistung sieger damals )
AMD Athlon 1400 (Habe ich von nem Bekannten gekauft  mit nem roten MSI Board)
AMD Athlon XP 2400+( damit habe ich meine ersten Overclockingversuche gemacht , war zu der zeit auch schon nicht mehr up to date )
AMD Athlon 64 3800+(War ein echt schnelles Teil zu Singlecore Zeiten , damit war ich wieder auf der höhe der Zeit )
Intel Core2Duo E 4300( Ich hatte damals wenig Geld und die ertsen Core 2 Duo der 6000er Reihe   waren mir zu teuer , bis dann diese auf den markt kamen . Mein erster 2 Kerner.)
Intel Core I7  860 ( das war dann auch ein großer schritt 4 Kerne und 8 Threads  , der läuft heute noch )
Intel Core I7 3770( ich hätte mal die 30€ mehr für den K ausgeben sollen , aber er läuft immer noch  . schon mit dem dritten netzteil und 2. Board  )


----------



## Flautze (21. November 2016)

Puuh.

386-sx mit 20MHz Turbo
Intel Pentium 100 MHz
Intel P3 ???
...... (ich weiß nicht mehr, ob hierzwischen noch was war)
Core 2 Duo E8400
Phenom II X4 965 BE
Xeon 1231v3 (nur 1 Monat)
i7-6700K (aktuell)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. November 2016)

Neben i5 4460, Core Duo T2400, E5200, E2220, Athlon XP 3000+ und Athlon 64 x2 3800+ 
Einen Phenom II x4 945
Einen P4/S478+775
Einen Celeron D /S478+S775
Einen E2160
Einen i3 2100
Einen E5400
Einen i5 2520m


----------



## Bariphone (21. November 2016)

Intel Pentium 133
AMD Athlon x2 1900Mhz (Notebook)
AMD Athlon 
AMD Athlon X2 6000+ 3,0GHz
AMD Athlon XP 3,15Ghz
AMD Phenom II X4 920@ 3,4Ghz
I5 2500 3,3Ghz
AMD FX 8320E @ 4,4 Ghz


----------



## Gast201808272 (21. November 2016)

AMD K6-2 450 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+
AMD Athlon XP 3200+
AMD Athlon 64 3700+
AMD Athlon 2 X4 620

Das war meine AMD Ära, seitdem habe ich nur noch Intel gehabt:

Intel Core 2 Duo  - eigentlich fast alle Modelle der 6000, 7000 und 8000er Reihe
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300, Q9450 und Q9550
Intel Xeon X3360
Intel Core i7 920
Seitdem nur noch Xeons
Intel Xeon X3450
Intel Xeon E5620
Intel Xeon E5645
Intel Xeon X5650
Intel Xeon E5 2670 - aktuell

Bin also aktuell bei der Sandy Bridge Architektur angekommen. Bin ich altmodisch?


----------



## MiCz (22. November 2016)

Ältester irgendein Athlon dann Phenom x2 955 BE,  jetzt 3570k


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. November 2016)

Intel 80486 DX2 66 MHz
Cyrix 6x86MX 166 MHz
AMD K6-II 3D 350 MHz
 VIA Cyrix III 733 MHz
Intel Pentium III 700 MHz
Intel Pentium D 3400 MHz
AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+ MHz
Intel Core2 Duo E8400 (Notebook)
Intel Core i5 2430M (Notebook)
Intel Core i3 3220
Intel Core i5 4690k
So in etwa müsste die Liste aussehen.
Vorher noch diverse Home Computer wie den Amiga 500 oder C64 und Atari ST auch 800XL, ich glaub das war es.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. November 2016)

386SX/25Mhz
486DX/33Mhz
Pentium 60Mhz
Pentium 133Mhz
Pentium MMX 266Mhz
K6-2 500Mhz
Athlon Thunderbird 1333Mhz
Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon XP 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 ????Mhz
Athlon Phenom II X4 940BE
I7-2600K
I7-5820K (Aktuell)

Ich hoffe ich habe keinen vergessen, aber ich denke das waren alle.


----------



## MOD6699 (22. November 2016)

Selber hatte ich einen AMD 1700 (weiß leider das Modell nicht mehr), AMD Phenom II X6 und jetzt einen i5 6500

War/bin mit allen drei CPUs zufrieden


----------



## Triniter (22. November 2016)

Also ich hatte:
Pentium 1 100
AMD K6-2 400MHz
AMD Duron (Spitfire) 600 MHz
AMD Duron (Morgan) 900 MHZ 
Bei den beiden Durons bin ich mir von der Frequenz her nicht ganz  sicher, über 1 GHz war das aber noch nichts. Aber legendär war der Duron  schon, Multiplikator per Bleistift freischalten.
Intel Pentium 4
Leider weiß ich hier nicht mehr genau was es für einer war, weder Modell  noch Taktrate, ich vermute es müsste ein Northwood oder Prescott  gewesen sein.
Intel Core2Duo 6600
Intel Core2Quad 6600 (jaja...)
Intel i5 2500
Intel i7 2600k (auch hier wieder eher mäßiger Leistungssprung) 
Intel i7 6700k


----------



## BernardSheyan (22. November 2016)

Welche Prozessoren?
- Z80A
- Intel 8088
- NEC V30
- 80486SX
- Cyrix MII
- AMD K6-III
- Athlon64 3200+
- PhenomII X4 945
- FX-8320


----------



## eisenhardt (23. November 2016)

athlon 64 x2 5000 
phenom2 940BE RIP wegen oc wakü abgefallen  
phenom2 1055 
snapdragon 800ab @ 2.8ghz in der gefriere 
xeon w3690


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2016)

-Intel Pentium 1 133 MHz
-Intel Pentium 2 233 MHz
-AMD Athlon 700 MHz @ 900MHz
-AMD Athlon 900MHz @ 1000 MHz
-AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (Toroughbred)
-AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (Barton) @ Athlon XP 3200+
-AMD Athlon 64 3400+ Sockel (754)
-Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3GHz
-Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4GHz
-Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,4GHz 
-Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4 GHz
-Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4,5 GHz

So langsam könnte mal wieder eine AMD CPU kommen....


----------



## steffen1403 (28. November 2016)

So ein 800mhz Prozi^^
AMD Sempron 3000 @1,8ghz (2005?)
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @3ghz(2008)
Intel Core i7 3770k @4,3ghz(2012)
Intel Core i7 2600k @4,2ghz(2014) 
Intel Core i7 5820k @4,3ghz(2016)


----------



## Rangod (28. November 2016)

Intel Pentium 133 Mhz
Intel Pentium II 233 Mhz
Intel Pentium III 850 MHz
AMD Athlon TB 1,3 GHz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ - diesen habe ich direkt beim Einbau geschrottet. Damals gab es noch so lustige Schieberegler die die Spannung am Netzteil umstellten - Ups.
AMD Athlon 64 3800+
AMD Phenom II X4 820
Intel Core i5 3570k
Intel Core i7 6700k


----------



## cutterslade1234 (29. November 2016)

Haupt Pc:
Cyrix 133 MHz
PII 200 MHz
Duron 700 MHz @750 MHz 
Thunderbird 1200@1350 MHz 
Barton 2000+@ 2500 MHz 
Amd X2 3800@ 2500 MHz 
Intel core2duo 6550 @3200 MHz
Intel core2duo  8400@3600 MHz
Intel core2duo  8400@4050 MHz
Intel i7 ivy bridge @4025 MHz 

HTPC:
Intel core2duo 6550 
Intel core2duo 8400
Intel skylake 6500 

Laptop i5  1.Generation 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PC-Michi (29. November 2016)

Intel Core i7 2630QM
AMD FX 6300
Intel Xeon E3 1231-V3
Intel Core i5 5675C


----------



## ddawgg (30. November 2016)

Intel P4 @ AldiPC '01
Athlon 64 3700+
AMD Phenom X4 9850 BE
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
AMD FX-6300 BE
Intel Xeon 1231v3


----------



## Testo250 (30. November 2016)

Desktop
Intel Pentium 2
Intel Pentium 3
Intel Pentium 4
AMD Sempron 2800+
AMD Athlon II x3 440
Intel i5 4590

Laptop
Intel Core 2 Duo T7700
Intel Celeron N2840
Intel i5 7200U


----------



## ForceOne (30. November 2016)

E5200
Q9300
i5-2500k


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2016)

MOS 8502
Cyrix P100+
Intel Pentium MMX 133
AMD K6-2 233MHz
AMD K7 500MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Athlon XP 2700+
AMD Athlon 64 3800+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3200+
Intel C2D E6600
AMD Phenom X3 720
AMD Phenom X4 955
AMD FX 8150
Intel Core i5 2550K
Intel Core i7 4770K
Intel Core i5 4690K
Intel Core i5 6500
Intel Core i7 6700K

Hab bestimmt irgendeinen vergessen oder falsch in Erninnerung.


----------



## pseudonymx (3. Dezember 2016)

boahh an alles vor dem athlon x2 2770+ erinner ich mich nicht danach war alles vertreten aber wirklich genutzt hab ich folgende

AMD:
Athlon x2 2770+
phenom x4 (öhhhh 955 und 965? keine ahnung mehr)
phenom x6 (glaub 1055)
sogut wie alle i5 topmodelle( aus allen gens)sowie i7 4770k und 4790k
auf der arbeit alle i7 X topmodelle (aktuell 5960x)
nach dem i7 4790 hab ich nen jahr nen pentium g3258 anny genutzt der wurde jetzt durch nen skylake i5 6600k ersetzt möglich das der aber auch wieder rauskommt jenachdem was der i7 7700k kann und was AMD mit zen macht


----------



## Gamer68 (4. Dezember 2016)

AMD 3800
AMD 4200x2
Intel E6420 
Intel E6600
Intel Q6600
Intel Q9300
Intel i7 920
Intel Xeon w3520
Intel i5 750
AMD 965
AMD 1090T
Intel 2600K
Intel 3770K
Intel 3570k
Intel 4770k
Intel 6700k
Intel 6800k


----------



## Doggycat (4. Dezember 2016)

1.C2D E6600
2.I7 2600
3.I5 4690
4.Celeron g3900 Sockel 1151
5.I7 6700k
6 hoffentlich irgendwas mit mehr als 4 kernen &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## chiem (4. Dezember 2016)

Athlon XP
Q6600
i5 4670k


----------



## sgdJacksy (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich mag auch mal:

Ti99/4A
80286 16Mhz
80386DX 33Mhz
Am486DX4 100Mhz
Pentium-S 133
Pentium III 450Mhz
Celeron 1000Mhz (Tualatin)
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (Barton)
Intel P4 HT 3,2Ghz
AMD 64 3200+ (Venice 754  )
Pentium D 805
Core2Duo E6400 (Conroe)
Core2Duo E6600 (Conroe)
Core2Quad Q6600 (Kentsfield)
Pentium E2200 (Allendale)
Core2Duo P8800 (Mobil)
Xeon X5482
i5 4690
i7 4790k


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Dezember 2016)

ich behalte meine immer recht lange.. ist günstiger^^

Einen K5 und K6 genau weiß ich das nicht mehr

AMD Duron 800
AMD Duron 1800
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Winchester - noch im Einsatz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ Toledo    - Noch im einsatz
AMD FX 8350  Visehra                          - im Einsatz
Hoffentlich bei Lohnen ZEN den Dicksten^^ :-0


----------



## Magera (6. Dezember 2016)

Himmel wenn man das hier so liest traut man sich  fast garnicht was dazu zu packen :-/

Ich mach es trotzdem 

Pentium 2 
2 x Pentium 3
Pentium 4
Core 2 Duo E8600 (glaub ich) ( Mobilprozessor im Laptop)
AMD Phenom II x 4 950 Black Edition
Intel I7 4790 K


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2017)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> 2001: Pentium 4 mit 1,8 GHz bis 2008(!)
> 2008: Phenom I  X4 9600 BE
> 2009: Core 2 Duo P8600
> 2010: Phenom II X6 1055T (verkauft)
> ...


update:
2017: Ryzen 7 1700


----------



## edge1984 (12. Mai 2017)

Desktop 
Intel Pentium 2 350 mhz (OC 395 mhz)
Intel Celeron A 400 mhz
AMD Duron 1000 mhz
Intel Pentium 3 1000 mhz
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1000 mhz (Heute noch im Retro PC)
AMD mobile Athlon XP 2200+ 1800mhz
AMD Athlon Barton 3000+ 2200 mhz
AMD Athlon Sempron 3000+ 2000 mhz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2*2600 mhz (Retro PC 2)
AMD Athlon 2 X2 260 2*3200 mhz (Arbeits PC)
VIA Eden nano 8000 800 mhz (als Internet Radio) 
AMD Phenom 2 X4 960T Black Edition 4*3000 mhz (OC 3400 mhz/ Turbo 3600 mhz) (Haupt PC)

mobile
Intel Pentium MMX 233 mhz
AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-50 2*1600 mhz (Notebook)
Intel Atom N440 1660 mhz (Netbook)
Intel Pentium B980 2*2400 mhz (Notebook)
Intel Atom x5-Z8300 4*1440 mhz Turbo 1840 mhz (Windows Tablet)


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Mai 2017)

Angefangen hat bei mir alles mit dem C64, keine Ahnung welche CPU der drinn hatte, anschließend kam ein Amiga 2000, ab dann kamen PCs mit CPUs die ich benennen kann:
i386 SX 20 MHz, später noch mit Coprozessor
i486 DX 33 MHz
i486 DX 100 MHz
Pentium MMX 200 MHz
Pentium III 450 MHz
Pentium III 1000 MHz
Pentium4 (Prescott LGA775) 3,2 GHz -> heute noch in Verwendung im Zweitrechner, siehe Signatur!)
Core i3-2100 -> heute noch in Verwendung im Hauptrechner, siehe Signatur! Die beste CPU, die ich bis jetzt je hatte!
Core i7-4770K -> machte die ganze Zeit über nur Probleme und ist jetzt anscheinend komplett kaputt, die schlechteste CPU, die ich bis jetzt je hatte! 
A10-7800, in einem Komplettrechner, leider nur mit Singlechannel-DDR3-1600-RAM, natürlich noch in Verwendung.


----------



## nexx (12. Mai 2017)

Athlon Thunderbird 1100 Mhz
Athlon XP 2500+ @ 2800+
Q6600 (momentan)
Ryzen 5 1400 (sobald mehr AM4 mITX Boards da sind)

War nie der Notebookuser.. in meiner alten Gammelkiste von 2006 steckte irgendein Centrino der ersten Generation.


----------



## sethdiabolos (16. Mai 2017)

Intel i486 DX 2 66Mhz (alter Schulrechner)
AMD Duron 800 Mhz (Müll)
Intel Celeron 2,2 Ghz (Mein erster und letzter Komplett-PC)
Intel Pentium 4 C 2,6Ghz
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2,2 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E 6300 1,86Ghz (geiles Teil)
Intel Core 2 Duo E 8400 3,4 Ghz
AMD Phenom 2 965 BE 3,4 Ghz
AMD FX 8350 4,0 Ghz (war damals ein Traum beim Video-Encoding, leider kurz nach Kauf defekt)
Intel Core i5 3570k 3,4 Ghz 
Intel Core i7 3930k 3,8 Ghz (bester Prozessor, den ich bisher hatte).


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Mai 2017)

Abgesehen vom C64 und Amiga 500 (sind zwar keine PC`s in dem Sinne, aber man konnte schon was anfangen damit) waren es noch,
Am486DX2 40MHz
K7 600MHz
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ 
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650
Intel Core i7 920
Intel Core i7 2600/aktuell
Intel Core i7 2600K/aktuell
Intel Core i7 4770K/aktuell
Intel Core i7 3930K/aktuell

Bis jetzt war für mich noch kein Anlaß zu tauschen.
Wird sich aber mit Skylake-X sicher ändern.


----------



## na:L (16. Mai 2017)

Intel Celeron 266 MHz
Intel Celeron 533 MHz
AMD Athlon XP 2,1 GHz
AMD Athlon XP Barton 2,6 GHz
AMD Athlon 64 Venice 3,8 GHz
AMD Phenom X3 8450 Toliman 2,1 GHz ~ 2,8 GHz
AMD Phenom II X4 925 Deneb 2,8 GHz ~ 3,5 GHz
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Thuban 3,2 GHz ~ 3,6 GHz
AMD FX8350 Vishera 4,0 GHz ~ 4,4 GHz
AMD Ryzen R5 1600 Summit Ridge 3,2 GHz ~ 3,4 GHz

zweiter Takt sind immer 24/7 OC vor dem X3 kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, nur das es kein Standardtakt war ab dem ersten Athlon


----------



## janekdaus (16. Mai 2017)

Intel Pentium 4
Amd Athlon 64 x2 5000+
Amd Phenom II X4 945
Intel Core I5 2500k
Intel Core i7 2600
Intel Core i7 6700
Amd Ryzen 5 1600

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## meeen (16. Mai 2017)

Desktop:

Intel Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz in Komplettrechner (Einziger und Letzter - war erst 10 Jahre alt)
AMD Phenom II X4 965 (erster selbst zusammengestellter Rechner) 
AMD Ryzen R7 1700 @ 3,7 Ghz ( erster Rechner der auch selbst zusammengebaut wurde)

Ist ja jetzt nicht so die lange Liste  Aber da wird noch einiges kommen - man wird ja immer älter und "reicher"


----------



## synergon (16. Mai 2017)

Celeron  450mhz 1999 erster PC
Athlon 900mhz
Duron 1,5ghz
Athlon XP 2ghz
Core2duo 6320 glaublich
3570k @4,7 ghz 2012-2017
6900k seit 2mon

Mobile 
Pentium mobile ~1,3ghz
Core2duo
I7 u 2gen
I7 7700hq


----------



## DrSin (16. Mai 2017)

Hmm sieht ja fast sparsam bei mir aus:

Amd 486 dx2 66mhz
Intel pentium 1 166mhz
Amd K6-2 450mhz
Amd athlon 700
Amd Xp 2600+
AMD Xp 3200+
AMD athlon 64 3400+
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Intel i5 2500k
Intel i7 6700k


----------



## DeathCracker (18. Mai 2017)

Intel Pentium M als erstes Notebook
Intel Pentium 3 1000Mhz
Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz
Intel Celeron Dual Core
Intel E6600
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.66 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Amd Phenom 2 X6 1090T
Intel Core I7 4790K
Intel Core I5 2500k
Intel Core I5 2400
Intel Xeon X5650 (2x)

Es waren noch ein paar AMD`s und Notebooks dabei an die ich mich nicht erinnere


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

(Amiga 1000)
486 DX33
Pentium 1 100
Pentium 2 266
Athlon K7 700
Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
unbekannte mobil CPU (Intel) #1
unbekannte mobil CPU (Intel) #2
I7 2600
I7 3770K


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (19. Mai 2017)

AMD K6-2 333
AMD Duron 900
AMD XP 1800+
AMD XP 2200+ 
Intel Core2Duo E6300
Intel Core2Duo E8500
AMD X2 550
AMD X3 450
AMD X4 640
AMD Phenom II 965 
Intel Xeon X5650

Captain


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Mai 2017)

- Intel Pentium III Mobile 600MHz
- Intel Pentium IV 1,3GHz 
- AMD Athlon XP 2400+
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
- Intel Core i5 2500K
- Intel Pentium Dual-Core Mobile T2130 
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
- Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
- Intel Core i5 4670K
- Intel Core i7 920
- Intel Xeon X5650
- Intel Core i7 3820
- Intel Core i7 4702MQ
- AMD FX 8320
- Intel Core i5 2500K
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
- Intel Core i3 4170
- Intel Core i7 2600K
- Intel Core i7 3630QM
- AMD Sempron LE-1100
- Intel Core i5 4200U
- Intel Core i5 6500
- Intel Core i7 3820 Nr 2
- Intel Core i7 3930K
- Intel Pentium G4560
- Intel Core i5 6400


----------



## Jonaah (19. Mai 2017)

Zuerst hatte ich einen i5m  Prozessor,weiß leider nicht mehr welchen.
Dann einen i7 4500u
und jetzt seit über einem Jahr einen i7 6700k


----------



## Donner123 (20. Mai 2017)

Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 (verkauft)
Intel Core i5 2300 (verkauft)
Intel Core i5 3210M (im Laptop)
Intel Core i5 4690 (liegt im Schrank)
Intel Core i7 7700k (aktuelle CPU)


----------



## NCphalon (20. Mai 2017)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Intel Pentium 3 933MHz, 256KB, S370 (Coppermine)
> AMD Sempron 2800+ 2GHz, 256KB, S462 (Toroughbred-B)
> Intel Celeron D 345J 3,06GHz, 256KB, S775 (Presscott-256)
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2GHz, 512KB, S939 (Toledo-512)
> Intel Core2Duo E6750 2,67GHz, 4096KB, S775 (Conroe)



AMD Athlon II X2 240 2,8GHz, 2x 1024KB, SAM3 (Regor)
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8GHz, 6x 512KB, 6144KB, SAM3 (Thuban)
Intel Core i5 3570 3,4GHz, 4x 256KB, 6144KB, S1155 (Ivy Bridge)


----------



## GEChun (20. Mai 2017)

In folgernder Reihenfolge, teilweise parallel im Einsatz waren:

Intel Pentium 3  800Mhz
Intel Pentium 4  3GHZ
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Intel Core 2 Duo E8600
Intel Core 2 Quad 9550
Intel Core I7 2670qm
Intel Core I7 2760qm
Intel Core I7 5930K
Intel Core I7 920
Intel Core I7 3770k
AMD FX 4300
AMD FX 9590
Intel Core I7 6900K
Intel Core I7 6700k
AMD Ryzen 5 2400G
Intel ATOM Z8350  
AMD Athlon 200GE
AMD Athlon 220GE
AMD Ryzen 3 3300X
Intel Core I7 1065G7
AMD Ryzen 7 5800X


----------



## Domenic365 (20. Mai 2017)

amd fx 6300
intel i3 6100

ich brauch nicht mehr


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (20. Mai 2017)

Intel "Single-Core 3GHz"
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Intel Q6600 (OC@ 3,2 GHz)
Intel Core i5 3570k (OC@4,3 GHz)
AMD FX 8350 (OC@4,7 GHz)
Intel Pentium G3258 (OC@4,4 GHz)
Intel Core i5 4690k (OC@4,4 GHz) (aktuell)


----------



## drebbin (22. Mai 2017)

AMD Athlon XP 2200+
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
Intel P8400 (Notebook)
Intel i5-3570k (max. 5.510GHz)
Intel i7-4790k (max. 4.8GHz)
Intel i7-5775c (max. 4,0GHz) leichte Tendenz zu erkennen


----------



## Lucifer2607 (23. Mai 2017)

Mein erster war ein Pentium 4 mit 3,6GHz,
dann ein FX8120,
zwischendurch mal ein i3 im Notebook, und jetzt seit gut einem Jahr ein 6600K.


----------



## forg1vr (23. Mai 2017)

Puh, da musste ich nochmal stark nachdenken:

Intel Celeron mit 333 Mhz [hachja ]
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
[Laptop: Core 2 Duo T7300 für einige Jahre]
Intel Core i5 750
AMD Ryzen 1700


----------



## ACDSee (27. Mai 2017)

Ich bin mir in den Anfängen nicht mehr sicher, was ich hatte. Auf jeden Fall war ein Pentium mmx dabei, den ich übertaktet hatte. Ob von 166 auf 187.5 oder 200 kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Irgendwann hatte ich dann einen AMD K6 dann später einen Athlon 2700+ in einem Fertig PC. Der wurde durch einen Core 2 Duo Laptop ersetzt, 2010 kam ein i7-860, dann ein i7-2600k, dann ein i5-3450 und jetzt hab ich wieder einen i7-6800k. Wenn ich den noch zu einem guten Kurs loswerde, gönne ich mir einen Ryzen 7.


----------



## Hywelo50 (1. Juni 2017)

AMD FX 6350


----------



## HairforceOne (1. Juni 2017)

Ich aktualisier mein Geraffel hier dann auch mal 

2001 - 2009 Intel P4 2,6 GHz
2009 - 2011 Intel Core i3 330m (Notebook)
2011 - 2012 Q6600 @ 3,0  GHz
2012 - 2013 gleicher Q6600 @3,2 - 3,4 GHz
2013 - 2017 Intel Core i5 3570k @4,0 GHz
Aktuell: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @3,6 GHz @ 1,275 Volt - Da bin ich noch am austarieren


----------



## Sheridan579 (2. Juli 2017)

P 166 MMX
K6- 2 350
K6- 3 450
Duron 800
Athlon 1200 MHz
Athlon XP 1600+
Athlon XP 2100+
P4 Northwood 2500 MHz
P4 Northwood 3400 MHz
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Athlon 64 X2 4600+
Core 2 Quad 6600
Core 2 Duo irgendwas mit 3 GHz meine ich (übergansweise)
Phenom 2 965
Core i3 (übergangsweise)
Core i7 3770 
Ryzen 5 1600X (aktuell)


----------



## Doggycat (2. Juli 2017)

1.C2D E6600
2.I7 2600
3.I5 4690
4.Celeron g3900 Sockel 1151
5.I7 6700k
6 Ryzen 5 1600


----------



## megasthenes (2. Juli 2017)

DX486
AMD K6-2 350
Pentium III 800 MHz
Pentium 4 Northwood 2530 MHz
Phenom II X2 555BE 
Pentium G3258 AE
Phenom II X4 960T
Athlon II X2 240
i3-4160
i5-4460
i5-4590
FX8320e
FX8300
E5400
Q6600
i7-930
Xeon E5649 + X5650 (aktuell)

i5-5200u
T9400
i5-560m
i5-520m


----------



## KnSN (2. Juli 2017)

Intel Celeron D 331 (Prescott) 
Intel Pentium E6600 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (Brisbane) 
AMD Athlon II X2 260 
AMD FX-6300 
AMD FX-8350 
Intel Core i7-6700K (aktuell)


----------



## iAcki (3. Juli 2017)

Moinsen,

da will ich auch mal, wobei ich leider nur drei hatte. :'(

Core 2 Duo 
i5 2500k
Ryzen 7 1700X

Gruß Christian


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Juli 2017)

Ich bin in jungen Jahren von einem Amiga 500 mit 1MB Speichererweiterung direkt so angefangen:

Intel Pentium 100 (später OC auf 120)
Intel Pentium MMX 200
Intel Celeron 600
AMD Athlon K1 1,2 GHz
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1600+
Intel Pentium 4 2,6 GHz 
Intel Pentium Core 2 Duo 1,6 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,2 Ghz
Intel i7 2600k
Intel i7 4790k (aktuell)


----------



## AchtBit (3. Juli 2017)

mal sehn ob ich die noch alle zusammen bekomm.

Intel 486 DX2 66, OC: nope
AMD 486 DX4 133, OC: nope
P 133, OC: nope
P 200 MMX , OC: 250mhz
Celeron 300A, OC: 450mhz
PIII 800, OC: 900mhz
PIII S 1400, OC: 1740mhz
AMD Athlon 64 3200+, OC: nope
C2D e6400, OC: 3000mhz
C2D e6600, OC: 3000mhz
aktuell C2Q x6800, OC: 3466mhz (nicht tot zu kriegen )


----------



## egert217 (5. Juli 2017)

Nur die Hauptrecher CPUs in der reihenfolge in der ich sie hatte:
Q6600
PHII X4 965 BE
Q9550
i7 2600K
X5650
i7 6700K
X5650

Und dann noch 10 trays 775er, 2 trays 478er, 2trays 1366er, 1 tray 1155er, 8 trays 462er und noch nen haufen unsortierter müll, in dem ich irgendwie einen 5,8GHz 2500K gefunden hab letzte woche...
TAGG`s CPU Frequency score: 5867.3 mhz with a Core i5 2500K
Wenn man alle CPUs die ich gebinnt habe mitzählt muss man noch ca. 80-90Kg 775er dazurechnen 

2 meiner CPU Laden und der Kübel (Österreichischer Eimer von schwedischer Möbelkette, hergestellt in China ) mit dem Ausschuss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meeen (5. Juli 2017)

egert217 schrieb:


> Nur die Hauptrecher CPUs in der reihenfolge in der ich sie hatte:
> Q6600
> PHII X4 965 BE
> Q9550
> ...



Wo bekommst du solche Mengen an CPU´s her und was machst du damit?


----------



## egert217 (5. Juli 2017)

Ganz einfach, bekanntschaften mit Leuten die in Recyclingcentern arbeiten und eBay (Altmetall und Schrott kategorie), was ich damit mache sollte sich durch meine Signatur recht einfach erkennen lassen  Übertakten natürlich


----------



## Askard (9. Juli 2017)

Mal Laptops und Tablets außen vor gelassen:

2003: Athlon XP 2700+
2008: C2D E8500 (ab 2009 OC auf 4,1 GHz)
2011:  i7-3930k  (aktuell bei 4,2 GHz)

sind eigentlich gar nicht so viel


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juli 2017)

- Intel Pentium III Mobile 600MHz
- Intel Pentium IV 1,3GHz 
- AMD Athlon XP 2400+
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
- Intel Core i5 2500K
- Intel Pentium Dual-Core Mobile T2130 
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
- Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
- Intel Core i5 4670K
- Intel Core i7 920
- Intel Xeon X5650
- Intel Core i7 3820
- Intel Core i7 4702MQ
- AMD FX 8320
- Intel Core i5 2500K
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
- Intel Core i3 4170
- Intel Core i7 2600K
- Intel Core i7 3630QM
- AMD Sempron LE-1100
- Intel Core i5 4200U
- Intel Core i5 6500
- Intel Core i7 3820 Nr 2
- Intel Core i7 3930K
- Intel Pentium G4560
- Intel Core i5 6400
- Intel Core i7 3770K

Der grün Markierte ist heute neu dazu gekommen. Ein Freund hat mir den Tausch gegen einen i7 3770K, 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactial DDR3-1866er-RAM, ein ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 und 50€ angeboten. 
(Er hat die höhere Singlecore-Leistung gebraucht, mir bringt die Multicore-Performance mehr...)


----------



## Pedrobeamer (15. Juli 2017)

-Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor 2,66 GHz
-Intel Core2Duo E6600
-Intel Sandybridge i5 2500k
-AMD Ryzen 1700x
-AMD Ryzen 1600x


----------



## VrainaK (16. Juli 2017)

AMD K7 
AMD Athlon XP FSB 400
Core 2Duo E6300
Core 2Duo Q6600
AMD Athlon II
Pentium G620  
Intel I5 4570
Intel I7 6700K


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (16. Juli 2017)

In Laptops
Atom N270 @ 1,6GHZ

Core i3 5050U @ 1,7GHz bei 0,6V 
Core i5 6200U @ 2,3GHz 
Core i7 4610Y 
Core i5 7200U @ 3,1GHz @ 0,7V

Desktop CPUs
Core 2 Duo E4400 @ 2    GHz
Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 2,5GHz

Core 2 Quad E6600 @ 2,4GHz 

FX 6100 @ 4,5GHz
FX 8350 @ 4,5GHz

Core i5 6600K @ 4,5GHz
Core i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz
Core i7 4770K @ 4,7GHz
Core i7 6700K @ 4,8GHz (aktuelle CPU) 

Bin doch noch froh ein paar zusammen bekommen zu haben  bald kommt auch ein Ryzen in die Familie.


----------



## chaotium (16. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte nur die:

intel i5 4670
intel i5 4690K
intel i5 5930K (aktuell)

Und ich denke den werde ich noch ne gaaaanze weile haben... hoffe ich XD


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (17. Juli 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur die:
> 
> intel i5 4670
> intel i5 4690K
> ...



Entweder ist das ein i7 oder ein anderes i5 Modell  also der aktuelle


----------



## Crush4r (17. Juli 2017)

AMD Athlon XP 1900
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Black Edition
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Intel Core i7 920
Intel Xeon E3 1230v3
AMD Ryzen 7 1700

in zweitrechnern hatte ich dazu noch:
Intel Core 2 Duo E 6600
AMD Phenom X2 955 Black Edition
Intel Celeron G1840
Intel Atom D525
Intel Celeron J1900
Intel Pentium G3260
AMD A4-5300

und dann noch der rechner von eltern wo ich absolut keine ahnung habe welcher dadrin war. es war definitiv ein intel vor P3 xD

den haben wir recycled als ich meinen ersten geholt habe. meiner hatte einfach wesentlich mehr power xD


----------



## chocochipsbaer (18. Juli 2017)

AMD Athlon X2 3800+
AMD Athlon X2 7750+ Black Edition
Intel i5 2500k
Intel i7 7700k


----------



## Maexen (24. Juli 2017)

Ich nenne mal nur die im jeweiligen Hauptrechner für mich, also nicht nur etwas, was mal kurz gestartet war. (Update meines Posts von Ende 2011)

Motorola MC68000 (Amiga 600)
Sockel 7: Intel Pentium MMX, 166 (MHz)
Sockel 370: Intel Celeron, 466
Sockel 370: Intel Pentium 3, 667 EB
Sockel 370: Intel Pentium 3, 1000 EB 
--> später dann 2x Pentium 3, 1000 EB
Sockel AM2: AMD Athlon 64 X2 2350 (2,1 GHz)
Sockel AM2: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ BE (2,7-3,1 GHz)
Sockel AM2: AMD Athlon X2 7750 (2,7-3,1 GHz)
Sockel AM3(+) AMD Phenom II X2 550 (3,1-3,6 GHz) 
Sockel AM3(+) AMD Phenom II X6 1045T (Standard 2,7, über FSB bis 3,3 Ghz bislang betrieben)

Der X6 verrichtet inzwischen schon seit April 2012 treu seine Dienste, aktuell gäbe das Budget auch nichts her. Fokus würde ich auch zunächst eher auf die Graka setzen.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (27. Juli 2017)

Intel 486 SX 33MH
Intel Pentium 133MHz
AMD K6-2 450MHz
Intel P3 1200Mhz
Intel Core2Duo 2400MHz
Intel i5-4670k  3400MHz
Intel i7-6700k 4200Mhz


----------



## Der_Strumpf (27. Juli 2017)

Intel 80286 8Mhz
Intel 80486 33Mhz
Intel Pentium 90Mhz
Intel Celeron 433Mhz
AMD Duron 650Mhz (glaub ich zumindest bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher welche Taktrate der hatte)
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Intel Centrino 1,8Ghz
Intel Core 2Quad Q9450
Intel Core I7 3770K
Intel Core I5 4690
Intel Core I5 4300U
AMD Ryzen R7 1700X


----------



## AlexM2 (29. Juli 2017)

Ich krieg die Reihenfolge wohl nicht mehr ganz hin. Vor allem mit den Laptops und Zweitrechnern.

1. 80286 mit 16Mhz
2. Cyrix 6x86 mit 120 MHz
3. Pentium 2 300 MHz 
4. AMD K6 ?MHz
5. AMD K6-3 meine 500 MHz
5.1Intel Celeron 650 Mhz
6. Intel Pentium 3 833 MHz
7. Intel Pentium 4 1,4Ghz
8. AMD Athlon Xp 1800
9. Intel Centrino 1.7 Ghz
10. AMD Duron 1,8 oder 2 GHz.
11. AMD Phenom 1 mit irgendwas um 2 GHz.
12. AMD Phenom 2 1090T BE, 3,1 GHz
12. AMD FX 8350, 4Ghz 
13. AMD Lliano 3ghz und zwei kleinere
14. AMD Ryzen 1600x 3.6 GHz.

Und es fehl3n bestimnt noch einige.


----------



## Noname1987 (29. Juli 2017)

Intel i386
Pentium 2 
Pentium 3
Pentium 4
Amd Athlon 1800+
Amd Athlon 3200+
Amd Athlon 4200+
Amd Phenom ii x4 645
Amd Phenom ii x4 965
Amd fx8320
Intel Xeon 1231v3


----------



## EyRaptor (29. Juli 2017)

Intel Pentium 4 2,8 Ghz
AMD Fx 6100 6"Kerne" @ stock
i7 5820k 6 Kerne @ 4,5 - 4,6
Intel Xeon E5-2695 v3 14 Kerne @ ca. 2,8
i5 6300hq notebook 4 Kerne

Meine CPU Liste ist noch echt mickrig ...  
Und der Pentium ist auch nur als letztes als bastel /retro/test CPU hinzugekommen.


----------



## onlygaming (29. Juli 2017)

Pentium D 820 2,8 Ghz
Core 2 Quad Q8200 2,33 Ghz
Core i5 2500K @ 4 Ghz

und seit Juni 2017 ein schöner 

Ryzen R5 1600 @ 3,8 Ghz


----------



## MisterJo (13. Oktober 2019)

Zilog Z80
Motorola 68000
Motorola 68030
Motorola 68040
AMD K7 750MHz
AMD XP 2400+
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+
AMD Athlon64 X2 4850e (für HTPC)
AMD Phenom II X4 940
AMD FX Series FX-8150
Intel Core i7-3770K 
CPU AMD Ryzen 9 3900X


----------



## NEoCX (13. Oktober 2019)

Es ist interessant zu sehen, das dieser 12 Jahre Thread immer noch etwas lebt!! Hab das mal zum Anlass genommen und meinen Startpost auch mal aktualisiert!!


----------



## sethdiabolos (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich aktualisiere auch mal.

Intel i486 DX 2 66Mhz (alter Schulrechner)
AMD Duron 800 Mhz (Müll)
Intel Celeron 2,2 Ghz (Mein erster und letzter Komplett-PC)
Intel Pentium 4 C 2,6Ghz
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2,2 Ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E 6300 1,86Ghz (geiles Teil)
Intel Core 2 Duo E 8400 3,4 Ghz
AMD Phenom 2 965 BE 3,4 Ghz
AMD FX 8350 4,0 Ghz (war damals ein Traum beim Video-Encoding, leider kurz nach Kauf defekt)
Intel Core i5 3570k 3,4 Ghz
Intel Core i7 3930k 3,8 Ghz
AMD Ryzen 7 1700@OC 3,8Ghz Allcore
AMD Ryzen R7 3700X


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (14. Oktober 2019)

Intel Core i7-6700K im Desktop-Rechner für alles was nach Leistung schreit
Intel Core i7-8559U im MacBook Pro 
Intel Core i5-8250U im Surface Pro 6

Wobei so ein kleiner i7-8559U erstaunlich viel Leistung aus dem Boden stampft für das wahnsinning geringe TDP-Budget.


----------



## heamer_GER (14. Oktober 2019)

Irgend ein AMD XP müsste das gewesen sein (Familenrechner )
AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+  (Fertig Pc )
Intel Core 2 duo E8400      (1. Selbstbau mit GTX260)
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Intel Xeon E5240 (mit Sockel 775 mod als Ersatz für den E8400 im 2. PC)
AMD Ryzen 5 1600


----------



## cutterslade1234 (14. Oktober 2019)

Dann aktualisiere ich auch mal: 

Desktop:

133 MHz Cyrix Sockel 5

200 MHz Intel MMX

700 MHz AMD Duron @ 750 MHz

1200 MHz AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1200@1350 MHz

2500+ m AMD Thoroughbred @ 2500 MHz (eine Laptop CPU die auch im Desktop Sockel lief)

3800 X2 AMD Toledo @ 2500 MHz

6700 Intel Core 2 duo /2666 MHz @ 3500 MHz

8400 Intel Core 2 duo /3000 MHz @ 3800 MHz

8400 Intel Core 2 duo / 3000 MHz @ 4050 MHz, 
war damals echt noch erschwinglich (ca 140 Euro) und zu meinen anderen Wolfendale 20 Euro Aufpreis und endlich 4 GHz 

Intel 3770 non k /3,4 GHz @ 4,1 GHz  hat mir über 7 Jahre Treue Dienste geleistet 

Aktuell:

AMD 3700x Stock [emoji14] 

HTPC

Intel Core 2 duo 6400 

Intel Core 2 duo 8400 / Mein 4 GHz Wolfi in Rente

Aus Platz und Wärmegründen und das die Grafikkarte raus kommt aktuell:

Intel Skylake 6500



Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2019)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> 2001: Pentium 4 mit 1,8 GHz bis 2008(!)
> 2008: Phenom I  X4 9600 BE
> 2009: Core 2 Duo P8600
> 2010: Phenom II X6 1055T (verkauft)
> ...


Ryzen 5 3600


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2019)

1986: Intel 386
1989: Intel 486
1992:Intel 486DX2 läuft immer noch als Schreibmaschine beim Papa
1996: Intel Pentium Pro
1999: Pentium III
1999: Athlon XP bis heute 
2000: Pentium IV (Northwood)
2004: Pentium IV (Prescott) läuft auch noch
2006: AMD Phenom auch bis heute
2009: I7-920
2011: I7-2600
2012: Xeon 1230V2
2014: Xeon 1231V3 bis heute
2017: AM4 1700 verkauft
2017: AM4 1600 läuft als Multimedia-PC
2018: AM4 2700x bis heute


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2019)

Kann ich nicht mehr zählen,......

Aber bei 50 verschiedene halte ich den Weltrekord 

True Monkey @ HWBOT


----------



## rschwertz (15. Oktober 2019)

386 DX20, DX40
486 DX33, DX50, DX2-80, DX4-100
Pentium 133, MMX 200
K6-II 350
K6-III 450
P3-866
K7 1133, 2400
K8 3200
Opteron 170
Athlon X64 4600, 5900
C2D 6400
C2Q 6600
PhenomII 945, 1075
FX 6300
Pentium  G4400, 4560
Core i7 7700K
Core i3 8100, 8350K
Core i5 9600K


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2021)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> 2001: Pentium 4 mit 1,8 GHz bis 2008 (!)
> 2008: Phenom I  X4 9600 BE (verkauft)
> 2009: Core 2 Duo P8600
> 2010: Phenom II X6 1055T (verkauft)
> ...


2021: Ryzen 9 5900X


----------



## IICARUS (31. Juli 2021)

1985: Comodore C128D
1988: Amstrad pc1640DD
1992: Intel 386
1994: Intel 486
1996: Intel Celeron 533 MHz
1098: Intel Pentium 3 833 MHz
2002: AMD Athlon XP 2000+
2006: AMD Athlon64 X2 4850e
2006: Turion 64 (Mobil)
2010: AMD Phenom II X4 965
2014: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
2016: Core i7 6700K
2018: Core i9 9900K

Alle sind aber nicht mit dabei, an manche kann ich mich nicht mehr richtig erinnern.


----------



## sethdiabolos (31. Juli 2021)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich aktualisiere auch mal.
> 
> Intel i486 DX 2 66Mhz (alter Schulrechner)
> AMD Duron 800 Mhz (Müll)
> ...



Der R9 3950X ist dazu gekommen und ich denke mal, der wird am Längsten verbleiben. Enorm, was der Prozessor für eine Leistung hat. Mit immer stärkerem Fokus auf Multicore sollte er noch so 5+ Jahre halten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Übersichtlich:
> 
> Pentium 3-800 (Jahr 2000)
> Athlon 64 7750 (2008)
> ...


Mal ein bisschen updaten die Liste

i5-3330 (2017)
i5-3450 (2017)
R7 3700X (2020)
i3-10100F (2021)


----------



## cordonbleu (1. August 2021)

Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht so viele waren das gar nicht. Aber wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke, sinds doch schon einige. Ich versuche mal aufzulisten. Ein paar weiß ich nicht mehr und die Jahre sowieso nicht mehr. Einige von den alten Dingern hab ich auch immer noch rumfliegen und teilweise in Gebrauch.

AMD K6-2 350 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Core2Duo E8500
Core2Quad Q6600
AMD Athlon II X2 220
AMD Athlon II X3 400e
AMD Athlon II X4 640
I3 390M
Celeron J3160
I7 2600
I7 3770K
I3 3220
I5 4200M
I5 4690
I7 4770
Xeon e3-1230 v3
I5 7600
I5 10400F
I3 12100F
AMD Ryzen 5 1600x
AMD Ryzen 5 2600
AMD Ryzen 5 2600x
AMD Ryzen 5 3400G
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
AMD Ryzen 5 4600H
AMD Ryzen 5 5600x
AMD Ryzen 7 5800x


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schauen wir doch mal an was ich mich noch erinnere...
> HauptPC:
> Athlon XP 2700+(Thoroughbred)
> Athlon 64 3000+(Winchester)
> ...


HauptPC ging weiter mit
Core i5 5765C (genau genommen ist die große GPU in den Rechner gezogen der den Broadwell schon parallel zum 3960X hatte)
Ryzen 5 3600

Der (privat) Laptop ist immernoch der selbe.


----------



## SpinningFlop (1. August 2021)

Bei mir bleibt die Liste auch übersichtlich:

Intel i386 33 MHz (aufgerüstet auf 40 MHz, Happy, dass die Fenster etwas schneller aufpoppten 
Intel i486 66 MHz
AMD Athlon 64
AMD Phenom II X4 955
Intel i7 3930k
AMD Ryzen 9 5900X


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2021)

SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Intel i486 66 MHz
> AMD Athlon 64


Das war aber ein harter Sprung


----------



## SpinningFlop (2. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das war aber ein harter Sprung


Stimmt. Also wenn, dann muss da ein Pentium II dazwischen gewesen sein. Ich kann mich aber absolut nicht an das Model erinnern, auf jeden Fall kein Celeron. Bei Betrachtung der CPU-Liste triggert der Name Deschutes mit 333 MHz am besten. Für mich waren damals die PC einfach nur die bessere Schreibmaschine und ich bin oft zum Schreiben von Arbeiten lieber an die Rechner im Uni-Rechenzentrum gegangen.


----------



## jphoerth (25. August 2021)

486 SX 
386 DX
Pentium 1 75 Mhz
AMD K6-2
Pentium 3 Slot1
AMD Sempron 3000
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000
AMD Phenom II X4 955
AMD Phenom II X6 1090 
AMD FX 8350
Und nun AMD Ryzen 3700

bestimmt hab ich den ein oder anderen vergessen

Notebook 
Intel Core 2 Duo T 2050
Intel Core 2 Duo T 5700

Aktuell Intel Core i5 5300


----------



## Torben456 (25. August 2021)

Intel Pentium 2 - 450 MHz
Intel Pentium 3 - 1,4 GHz
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Intel Pentium Dual Core E5300
Intel Core 2 Duo E6700
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300
Intel Core i3 4150
Intel Core i5 4570
Intel Core i5 4690K
AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Und aktuell einen Ryzen 5 5600x

Notebook
Intel Pentium M - 1,73GHz
Intel Atom x5-z8350
Intel Celeron N4100
Intel Core 2 DUO P8400

aktuell Ryzen 5 2500U (Acer Nitro 5) und einen i5 3210M (Macbook Pro Retina von Late 2012).


----------



## pedi (25. August 2021)

FX 8350 schon sehr lange, und solange der tut was er soll, bleibt er.


----------



## cx19 (25. August 2021)

Intel i486 66 Mhz (PC war Dauerleihgabe)
Intel Pentium MMX 233 Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 667 Mhz (Coppermine)
Intel Pentium 4 3 Ghz (müsste ein Prescott gewesen sein)
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200
AMD FX 6300 (wollte AMD ne Chance geben)
Intel Core i5 10400F (wollte eigentlich Ryzen 3600 kaufen, der war aber deutlich teurer)

Mobile hab ich vergessen!

AMD Turion 64 X2 (ASUS Notebook, müsste mit TL-56 gewesen sein)
AMD Turion II Neo (ThinkPad Edge 13 mit K625, noch in Gebrauch!)


----------



## Unfaced (25. August 2021)

Puh...... Moment.....

MOS 6502
Intel 80386 SX
Intel i486DX2
Intel Pentium 120MHz
Intel Pentium 3 450MHz
AMD Athlon 1GHz Sockel A FSB 133MHz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (Thoroughbred B)
Intel Pentium 4 M Northwood 2.53GHz in einem Notebook - war n guter Schoßwärmer 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Intel I7 4770k
AMD Ryzen 5 4600U (aktuell noch vorhanden auf dem Laptop)
AMD Ryzen 9 5950x (aktueller PC)
Schöner Mix, danke für den Nostalgie Trip


----------



## Nathenhale (25. August 2021)

Also ich hoffe ich bekomme noch alle zusammen
Intel Pentium 3 
Intel Pentium Dou 
Intel e5200
E6400
Q6600
AMD FX 8150
Intel Core i 7 2700k
Intel core i7 3700k
Ryzen 7 1700
Ryzen  7 3700x
Ryzen 5 5600x
Und noch irgendwas vor dem Pentium 3 mit 500mhz und 6 mb RAM aber keine Ahnung was genau


----------



## Dreak77 (27. August 2021)

In exakter Reihenfolge bei mir

AMD Duron 1200
AMD 64 3000+ auf Sockel Sockel 754
Intel C2D E4500
Intel C2D E8400
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE auf Sockel AM3+
Intel i5-4670K
Intel i7-8700K

Ab dem E4500 (E4500 ausgenommen, liegt irgendwo noch rum ) existieren alle voraussichtlich noch in ihren ursprünglich von mir konfigurierten und zusammen gebauten Systemen und laufen und laufen. ^^


----------



## cutterslade1234 (30. August 2021)

cutterslade1234 schrieb:


> IBM            120 MHZ


Intel P1 200 MHZ


cutterslade1234 schrieb:


> Duron         700 MHZ
> Thunderbird 1200@1333 MHZ
> Athlon XP 2600+
> Athlon Xp-M 2600+ @2550 MHZ
> ...


Update:
Intel C2D 6400  @3,2 GHZ
Intel C2D 8400 @3,8 GHZ
Intel C2D 8400E0 @4042 MHZ (der wanderte untervoltet im HTPC
Intel i7 3770 @ 4,2 GHZ mit 7 Jahren mein Dienstältester Prozessor
Ryzen 3700x Stock nur leichte Ramoptimierung

Im HTPC ein Intel i5 6500 Skylake untervoltet mit einem Z170 Asrockboard für DDR3


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. August 2021)

Intel 486
AMD Athlon x64
Intel C2D E8400 damals neuen PC gekauft wegen Crysis, Cpu ist heute noch in meinem Retro PC
Intel i7 950
Sandy Bridge i5 2500k hätte ich nicht verkaufen sollen, ging gut übertakten, Luft 4,8Ghz
Ivy Bridge i5 3750k
Haswell i7 4770k


----------



## HardcoreKoH (2. September 2021)

AMD Sempron 2600+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Intel Pentium E5200
AMD Phenom II X4 B35
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
AMD Ryzen 5 3600


----------



## TriadFish (2. September 2021)

386er mit 25 Mhz

Pentium 1 mit 166Mhz

Pentium 3 mit 450Mhz

Athlon XP 2000+ (Hitzeprobleme im Sommer ohne Übertaktung)

Athlon 64 3500+ (ebenfalls Hitzeprobleme im Sommer gehabt ohne Übertaktung. Seitdem mache ich um AMD einen Bogen)

Core 2 Quad Q9550 (man war das ein Biest von einer CPU... Ist selbst heute noch für Low-End Gaming brauchbar. Nicht schlecht für eine 13,5 Jahre alte CPU)

i7 5820k (ebenfalls ein Biest, bei guter Übertaktung selbst heute noch sehr solide für den mittleren Anspruch, fast 7 Jahre alte CPU)

i7 11700k (aktuelle CPU im frisch gekauften System, bin bisher sehr zufrieden)


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Warum auch immer man die CPU Auswahl an dem Kühler fest macht den man in der Vergangenheit verbaut hatte  .


----------



## TriadFish (2. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum auch immer man die CPU Auswahl an dem Kühler fest macht den man in der Vergangenheit verbaut hatte  .



Kann man natürlich so sehen. Ich habe damals die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man bei AMD eher eine Mentalität des bis knapp ans harte Limit taktens gefahren ist und bei Intel da deutlich mehr Spielraum hatte, sodass auch einfachere Kühllösungen vollkommen ausreichten. Auch nach einigen Jahren, wenn der Blower schon gut Staub angesetzt hat. Mit einer Intel CPU bin ich @ Stock noch nie auch nur Ansatzweise ans Temp Limit gekommen, und das lag nicht daran, dass ich da bessere Kühler hatte als bei den beiden AMD Systemen. Allgemein ist auch mein Vertrauen in AMD, auch was GPUs angeht eben nicht besonders groß. Mag heute zum Teil unberechtigt sein, aber ich fühle mich wohler mit Intel /NVidia.


----------



## GamingX (2. September 2021)

1. AMD Phenom II X4 945
2. AMD Ryzen 1600
3. AMD Ryzen 3600
4. AMD Ryzen 5600X (aktuell)


----------



## Athlon1000TB (5. September 2021)

Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Athlon 1000 Thunderbird @ 1060 MHz
> Q8200 @ 2800 MHz
> 3930k @ 4000 MHz
> 
> ...


Nach 7,5 Jahren wurde der 3930k in den verdienten Ruhestand geschickt und durch  einen 5900x ersetzt.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. September 2021)

Der erste PC fürs Büro war ein  Am486DX2 mit 40MHz. Danach folgte noch der ein oder andere AMD Prozessor. Der bis Dato letzte war ein  Amd athlon 64 x2 5600+.
Als dann unser Nachzügler das PC Gaming endeckt hatte kam der Umstieg auf Intel.
Core 2 Duo E8500
Quad 6600
Quad 9550
Quad 9650
i7 920
i7 2600
i7 2600K
i7 3930K
i7 4770k
i9 7920X

Das bisherige Schlußlicht (Kauf) setzt mit dem R9 3900X wiederum eine CPU von AMD.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. September 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Intel Pentium IV 2,0 GHz
> AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2,4 GHz > später im gleichen PC ersetzt durch
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3,1 GHz
> AMD FX 6100 3,5 GHz ²)
> ...



Über 6 Jahre ist das schon her, dass ich hier was geschrieben hab? 😳 
Wird mal Zeit für eine Aktualisierung: 

AMD Phenom II X4 940 3,5 GHz ➡️ wurde ersetzt durch Phenom II X4 975, Rechner ist noch in Betrieb 
Seither neu dazu gekommen: 
Intel i7 3740QM (Notebook) und 
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X.


----------



## Stefan_96 (13. September 2021)

Intel Pentium P4 1,7 Ghz @ Geforce 4  MX 440 / ATI 9700 Pro 
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ X800XT PE 
Intel i5 Core 460M @ HD5650 (Studentenzeit)
AMD Ryzen 2600 @ RX570
AMD Ryzen 5800x @ RX5700XT


----------



## ShiZon (14. September 2021)

Mein Einstieg begann eher durch Zufall, war bis dato S-NES Zocker und bekam

C64, mit Datasette
486 DX 50
Intel Pentium 133
Intel Pentium II 266
Intel Pentium III 500 (oder so?)
Intel Celeron 800
AMD Athlon 1200
AMD Athlon 2000
AMD Athlon II X2 3200+
AMD Athlon II X2 4600+
AMD Phenom II X4 920
AMD Athlon II X4 740 (das Vieh war nur Übergang, aber gut)
AMD FX 8320 (den hatte ich verdammt lang und werde den auch wieder aufbauen, dann kam)
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 (das Ding rockt immer noch)

Habe die eine oder andere CPU vergessen, das war im groben alles bis dato, der kleine Stinker Ryzen ist aktuell.


----------



## Rapotur (14. September 2021)

Pentium 4
AMD Athlon 3800+
i7 2600k
Ryzen 3600


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. September 2021)

so neue liste seit 2006

duron 1600 (komplett pc) 2006 defekt zu viel oc gewollt 256mb ram (Xp)
athlon64 2400 Aufrüstung bzw Ersatz ~200€ 2006 512mb ram (Xp)
athlon 64 x2 3700 Aufrüstung 200€ 2007 1gb ram ddr1 (Xp)
XP war das OS was ich am häufigsten neu installieren musste etwa 20-30 mal wegen Fehlern ich war damals offline.
athlon 64 x2 5200 Wechsel auf ddr2 150€ 2008 2gb ram ddr2 (vista 64bit)
phenom2 x4 920 upgrade 150€ 2009 4gb ddr2 (vista Sp2)
Wichtig seit win vista genau 3 mal neu aufgesetzt
phenom2 x6 1090t (noch als backup retro  pc (upgrade 160€) 2012 8gb ddr3 (vista  sp2 und ab 2014 win 8,1)
Win 8,1 neu aufgesetzt genau 2 mal
core i7 5820k aktuelles backup system teuerste cpu bisher 420€ 2016 16gb ddr4 (win 8,1 und win 10 ab 2019)
r7 3800xt aktuell 310€ 2020 32gb ddr4 (win 10 und dann seit august 2021 win 11)  win 10 neu aufgesetzt 2 mal

Geplant ist bis zen3d aufzurüsten ~2024 (maxed 12kerner für max 300€)
ram eventuell behalten
Die gpu liste
ati 9600 256mb direkt ausgemustert wegen Treiber Probleme damals war ich offline 2006 gebr
geforce 6600 128mb 190€ 2006 (ich war damals naiv bei saturn gekauft) 100gflops
geforce 8800gts 320mb 290€ (defekt nach 2 Jahren lötstellen Problem kein Bild mehr.) 2007 300gflops
geforce 9800gtx+ 150€ Ersatz 2009 380gflops
gtx460 1gb 160€ 2010 1,1tf
gtx760 2gb 230€ 2013 2,6tf
gtx1060 6gb 295€ 2016 4,95tf
rtx3060 12gb 479€ 2021 9,2tf (Umrechnung da hier auch die hybrid renderleistung vom treiber und cpu overhead abhängt theoretisch 9,6tf)
Geplant rtx3/4060(s) 12gb sofern ampere refresh 40-48sm hat und 120w tdp maxed 299€ ~2024 2025
mein verdacht 6nm tsmc ga114 2,2ghz ~17,0-20,0tf

Dazwischen laptop mulins apu gcn1,1 6cu (~9600gt) 60-100gflops
daher beruhen meine amd Erfahrungen beim aktuellen Treiber
geplant amd rdna apu oder amd gcn5,1 apu min 7cu
bsp r5 5500u oder r7  5700u (~gtx 460/HD5770 1,1tf)
Oder nächstes Jahr r5 6500u r7 6700u mit rdna2 6cu-8cu (~gtx1050ti 2,7tf)


----------



## tigra456 (10. Oktober 2021)

...davor ists dunkel...irgend nen AMD
I7 - 920
I7-3770K
I7-7700K
I7-8086K
I9-9900K
I9-10900K


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Oktober 2021)

Früher keine Ahnung 
Irgendeine CPU mit 60mhz und Turbotaste auf 100 MHz 
Danach ein Pentium mit 400 MHz 
AMD phenom 2 1055t
I5 3450 
Ryzen 1700x
Ryzen 2700x 
I7 8700k 
Ryzen 3700x
Ryzen 3900x 
I9 10850k 
Ryzen 5800x 
Sohnemann PC 
3600x 
I7 10700kf


----------



## PCGH_Dave (11. Oktober 2021)

Alle


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. Oktober 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Intel Pentium IV 1,8 GHz
> Intel Pentium P6100 2 x 2,0 GHz (immernoch, im Lappy)
> Intel Celeron E3500 2 x 2,7 GHz
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 4 x 2,4 GHz (kurzfristig)
> ...


Ich möchte ergänzen:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Intel Atom 330 (aktuell, für mein Laser-Projekt )
Intel Core i7-8750H (aktuell, im Laptop)
Intel Core i7-7700K (aktuell, im PC)

Wenn man den Win95-Rechner dazu zählt, komm ich somit auf 10 CPUs  für mich ist das viel, aber für andere sicherlich Peanuts


----------



## B4C4RD! (31. Oktober 2021)

Q6600 (mein erster geschenkter Pc)
Phenom II x2 7750 (erster eigenerPc zusammengestellt)
Phenom II x4 955 (c3-step Oc-Tot)
i5 2500k (5,1GHz Oc-Tot)
i5 4590k (war Angeblich gekoepft)
Phenom II x4 960T (freigeschaltet zum x6)
i7 5820k (vor der ersten "mining" Kriese komplett verkauft)
FX 9590 (lief 3Std danach wieder Verkauft)
i7 920 (liegt zusammen mit dem x5650 + Board aufm Dachboden) 
xeon x5650
Ryzen 3 1200
Ryzen 7 2700
Ryzen 9 3900x
Ryzen 9 5900x (aktuell)

Ich hab mit Sicherheit noch den ein oder anderen Vergessen, welcher Mir grad noch in Kopf kommt war der Pentium glaub auf Sockel1155 den man Oc'n konnte weil's ne 'Sonderedition' war, damit hab Ich versucht Battefield3 auf Twitch zu Streamen X'D


----------



## Amd-spieler (1. November 2021)

Also ich selber hatte echt ne mänge. Bestimmt vergesse ich noch n paar.

intel 386
intel 486 dx2
intel Pentium mmx 200mhz socket 7
Intel Pentium 2 mmx 233mhz
Intel Pentium 3 1Ghz dual socket 370
AMD Duron 1 GHZ
Intel Pentium 3 Mobile 733mhz soweit ich weis
AMD Athlon XP 3200+ Socket A??

Ne mänge Semprons.
Intel Pentium 4 1,7ghz socket 423
Intel Pentium 4 HT 3,2 Ghz so.478
AMD Turion 64 x2 1,8 Ghz TL 56 Mein Erster Dual Core
Intel Pentium M 755 2Ghz
Intel Celeron 900Mhz (Mobile Eee Pc 900)
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ So.754
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ x2  So.939
Viele Pentium D´s für 775
Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 2,8Ghz So.775
Intel Core 2 Duo e8400 3Ghz- So.775
AMD Phenom 9550 2,2 Ghz So. AM2+ -  (Mein Erster Quad Core)
AMD Athlon 64 6000+ x2 3Ghz So.AM2
AMD Athlon II X2 250 3Ghz So.AM3
AMD Athlon II 640 x4 3ghz  So.AM3 - (Habe den für BF3 als es rauskam Geholt.)
Irgendwelche Celeron´s
AMD FX 8120 3,1 Ghz So.AM3+ Oc 3,5Ghz -(Erste 8 Thread CPU)
Intel Core 2 Duo P8800 2,66Ghz (Macbook 2010)
Intel Core i5 3210M
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 So.775
AMD Phenom II 1090T 3,2Ghz So.AM3
AMD Athlon II x3 450 So.AM3
(welche dann zu x4 freigeschaltet wurden)

Intel Atom N270  1,6Ghz
Intel Pentium Dual Core so.1155
Intel Core i5 2500 So.1155
Intel Core i5 2320 So.1155
Intel Core i7 2600K So.1155
Intel Core i7 3770 So.1155
Intel Core i5 3330 So.1155
Intel Core i5 3570K So.1155
Intel Core i5 4670T So.1151
Intel Core i7 3630qm
Intel Xeon e5 2670 2,6Ghz So.2011 - (Erste 16 Thread Cpu)
AMD Fx 8320 2x Cpu´s So.Am3+
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 So. AM4
AMD Threadripper 1900X 3,8Ghz So.Tr4 - (Schnellste CPU die ich jemals Besaß bis heute.)
AMD Ryzen 7 1700 3,0 Ghz So.AM4
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 Oc 4,4Ghz! So.AM4
Intel i7 7820X So.2066 - (Zweitschnellste)
AMD Ryzen 3 1200 So.AM4
Intel i7 6800K 6Core So.2011v2
Intel Core I5 6600 so.1150
AMD Ryzen 5 3500u
Intel Core i5 8400 So.1150

Aktuell im Haupt Pc der R5 1600 Oc 3,8Ghz

Noch Xeons 4 Core x 2 für den Sockel 771 (server)

Reihenfolge ist in etwa Passend.

Dann noch einige Notebook´s 4-5Gen Intel

Einige CPU's hatte ich auch Doppelt, da ich später für Freunde Pc´s gebaut habe usw..
Manche wurden im zweit Rechner verbaut. Manche einfach so zum Testen
Ebenso hatte ich auch etliche Grafikkarten

Bis heute habe ich noch n Paar CPU's hier

Hatte einiges zum Testen da


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2021)

Amd-spieler schrieb:


> Ne mänge Semprons.





Amd-spieler schrieb:


> Viele Pentium D´s


Wenn ich mir Länge und Detailgrad der restlichen Liste anschaue hätte die komplette Liste wohl auch das Beitragslimit gesprengt


----------



## defender2409 (1. November 2021)

Meine Liste:
Pentium 100
Pentium 200 MMX
Pentium II 350
Duron 600
Athlon 1400
Athlon XP 2500
Athlon 64 3800
Core2Duo 4300
I7 860
I7 3770
Ryzen 7 1700X
Ryzen 7 3700X


----------



## MatthiasK76 (1. November 2021)

Hmm... Da muss ich aber mal scharf nachdenken. Sind ein paar... 

- MOS 6510/8500 in einem C64-C (gekauft 1990)
- Intel-386 DX-40 (mein erster und bisher einziger AMD , in einem Highscreen von VOBIS, gekauft 1993)
- Intel Pentium mit 60MHz (inklusive MMX-Technologie und FDIV-Bug  (ausgetauscht), gekauft 1995)
- Intel Pentium-II mit 400Mhz (Deschutes, Slot-Prozessor , gekauft 1999)
- Intel P4 mit 2GHz (Prescott, gekauft 2004)
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 mit 3GHz (Yorkfield, gekauft 2009)
- Intel i7-3770K @4.2GHz (Ivy Bridge, gekauft 2012)
- Aktuell: Intel i9-11900K @4.7-5.3GHz (RocketLake, gekauft Oktober 2021)

Arbeitslaptops sind nicht enthalten. An die erinnere ich mich schlichtweg nicht.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (1. November 2021)

hier meine 3 der letzten 10Jahre,
i5 2500K @ 3,8Ghz
i7 6700K @ 4,4Ghz
i9 9900K @ 5,0Ghz


----------



## lord_mogul (5. November 2021)

Da ich meine Chips für ne gute Weile einsetze und dann kaum noch Wiederverkaufswert haben, bleibt der meiste Kram halt in der Sammlung. Dafür hab ich dann aber auch was da, was sich später für Tests und Retro-Projekte einsetzen lässt.

Hatte:
Pentium MMX 200 (P55C)
Core 2 Quad Q6600 (Kentsfield)

Habe noch rumliegen (man merkt, dass ich viel mit LGA775 mache):
Pentium III 450 (Katmai)
Pentium 4 505J (Prescott)
Pentium 4 HT 631 (Cedar Mill)
Celeron 440 (Conroe-L)
Core 2 Duo E4600 (Allendale)
Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (Windsor)
Core 2 Duo  E8200 (Wolfdale)
Core 2 Duo  E8400 (Wolfdale)



Im Einsatz:
Pentium III 933 EB (Coppermine)
Xeon X5460 (Harpertown), mit LGA771 zu LGA775 Adapter
i5-3570K (IvyBridge)


----------



## Downsampler (7. November 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Alle


Na, na, nicht lügen Dave.


----------



## TausendWatt (10. November 2021)

Boah, muss wohl mehr Sudoku spielen. Wie könnt ihr euch so detailliert an alle CPUs erinnern?

Aus dem Stand kann ich sagen

Amiga
Schneider PC
386er
486er
Athlon XP (4400?)
Pentium 4
diverse Core2Duo
Intel Quadcore
AMD Mobile CPU (Model vergessen)
Amd Ryzen 1600
Amd Ryzen 2600 (Wohnzimmer PC)
Amd Ryzen 2700x
Intel 9900k
Intel 10850k
Intel 12900k (In Warteschleife -> Schublade und wartet auf ITX Verfügbarkeit)


----------



## LJSilver (13. November 2021)

286 mit 8 Mhz
386 SX (Mhz weiss ich nicht mehr)
486 DX2-66 (mein erster Eigenbau PC)
AMD K6-2 350
Pentium III 800
Athlon XP 1800+
Athlon 64 (weiß nicht mehr welchen)
=> danach habe ich mir geschworen: Nie wieder AMD!
Core 2 Quad Q9450
Core i7 860
Core i7 6700k
Core i5 9600k (Wohnzimmer PC)
Core i5 12600k


----------



## JanJake (15. November 2021)

Mal schauen ob ich noch alle zusammen bekomme!  

Sockel 370:
466MHz Celeron (Bezeichung weiß ich nicht mehr)

Sockel 478:
2,93GHz Intel Celeron (was eine lahme Krücke!)

Sockel A: 
Athlon 2800+

Sockel 939:
Athlon 3200+
Athlon 3500+
Athlon 3800+
Athlon 3800+ X2
Athlon 4400+ X2
FX55
Opteron 165

Sockel AM2:
Phenom X4 9500

Sockel 775:
Pentium 4 519K
Pentium 4 2,66GHz(Bezeichnung entfallen)
Pentium E2160
Core 2 7400
Core 2 5300
Core 2 6320
Core 2 Quad Q9450

Sockel AM2/+/3/+:
Phenom 2 X4 955BE
Phenom 2 X2 550BE
Phenom 2 X6 1090T
FX8300

Sockel 1150:
í5 3570K

Sockel 1366:
i7 920
i7 930
Xeon 5650

Sockel 2011:
i7 3820

Sockel 2011-3:
i7 5820K

AM4:
Athlon X4 950
Athon 200GE
Ryzen 5 2200G
Ryzen 5 3200G
Ryzen 7 1700
Ryzen 7 3700X

Denke das ich ein paar vergessen habe.  

Und wenn ich eine CPU aussuchen müsste, welche mich bissher am Zufriedensten stelle, dann war es ganz klar der 955BE. "OC Monster" was mit 4,3GHz lief.


----------



## seventyseven (15. November 2021)

Meine CPU-Liste ist doch recht überschaubar.


Ab ca. 2002/2003...

-Sockel 375
Pentium 3 700mhz

-Sockel 775
Pentium 4 HT 3,2ghz.

-Sockel AM3
AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Series 

-Sockel 1155
Core i5 3570k

-Sockel AM4
Ryzen 7 5800x

...Bis Heute


----------



## biosat_lost (25. November 2021)

Intel Pentium S mit 800MHz?

Intel Pentium 4 mit 2,4GHZ


AMD Phenom 9850 BE

AMD Phenom II 965 BE mit 140 Watt TDP

AMD Phenom II 965 BE mit 125 Watt TDP

AMD Phenom II 970 BE

AMD FX 8150 BE

AMD Sempron

AMD FX 6300 BE

AMD Phenom II 955

AMD Athlon II 240


Intel Xeon E3-1240 V3

Intel Core 2 Duo E 6400

Intel Pentium D

Intel Core 2 Quad 9450

Intel Core I5 4670K

Intel Core I5 4570

Intel Xeon E3- 1246 V3

Intel Xeon E3-1270 V3

Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3

Intel Xeon E3-1225 V3

Intel Xeon E3-1225 V0

Intel Xeon E3-1220 V0

Intel  Xeon E3-1280 V0

Intel Core I5 3570K

Intel Core I5 3470

Intel Core I7 4790K

Intel Core I5 2400

Intel Core Extreme QX6700

Intel Xeon E5-2620 V0

Intel Xeon E5-2620 V2

Intel Xeon E5-2650 V0

Intel Xeon E5-2670 V0

Intel Xeon E5- 2690 V0

Intel Core I7 3820

Intel Core I7 3930K

Intel Xeon E5-1650 V0

Intel Xeon E5-1620 V0

Intel Xeon E5-1620 V2

Intel Xeon E5- 1680 V2

Intel Core I7 7820X

Intel Core I9 7900X

Intel Xeon E5-1660 V0

Also einige dieser CPU´s hatte ich nat. mehrmals und ich hab versucht sie in zeitlicher Reihenfolge zu schreiben.

Dabei aber AMD und Intel voneinander abgegrenzt.

Mag sein, dass ich ein paar vergessen hab und dass die zeitliche Reihenfolge ein klein wenig anders war.

Ich hatte die ja auch oft zeitgleich und wen interessiert das schon.

Jetzt habe ich jedenfalls wieder einen E5-1660, wie schon vor dem E5-1680 V2 und diesen Core I9 7900 X hab ich auch noch im Schrank liegen.

Jedenfalls die, die hier stehen hab ich auch gehabt teilweise 3-4 mal.

Interessant wäre mal eine Auflistung aller Mainboards. Ich glaube da käme ich unter die ersten 3.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (27. November 2021)

2002: Pentium III 450 (Slot 1)
2003: Pentium III 850 (Slot 1)
2004: Athlon 64 3000+
2005: Pentium 4 3.06GHz (erste O.C. Versuche auf 3.5GHz)
2006: Athlon 64 3500+
2008: Core 2 Duo E4500 (24/7 auf 2.8 GHz übertaktet)
2009: Core 2 Quad Q8200 (24/7 auf 3GHz übertaktet)
2010: Core i5 750
2010: Core i3 530 (24/7 auf 3.78 GHz übertaktet)
2011: E350 APU
2012: FX 8120
2012: Core i5 2320
2013: Core i7 3770K (zum Testen auf 4.4 GHz übertaktet)
2017: Xeon E5 2670 (erster 8-Kerner, gebraucht für 100€)
2018: Xeon E5 1620v2 (40€, entspricht einem Core i7 3770)
2019: Ryzen 7 2700
2021: Core i7 12700K
Der i3 530 war mir bisher der liebste:

Günstig
2 Kerne, 4 Threads
Overclocking über den System-Bus auf fast jedem Sockel 1156 Mainboard
Dank damals neuer 32nm Fertigung einfach und mit wenig Spannungserhöhung hoher Takt
Erste Intel CPU mit integrierter Grafik*
*war damals noch ein separater Chip auf dem Package (wie aktuell der I/O Die bei Ryzen)


----------



## der_yappi (29. November 2021)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Intel Pentium 133MHz
> AMD K6-2 300
> AMD K6-2 500
> AMD Athlon 1200 C Thunderbird
> ...


Mal von damals ergänzen

Intel Xeon E3-1230 v1 (SandyBridge) - der Prozzi der die längste Zeit bei mir hatte (Ende 2011 bis Anfang 2020)
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X


----------



## IICARUS (12. Dezember 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> 1985: Comodore C128D
> 1988: Amstrad pc1640DD
> 1992: Intel 386
> 1994: Intel 486
> ...


Neu: 12900K


----------



## Taypahn (19. Dezember 2021)

Commodore C64
286er
Intel Celeron 266
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 800
AMD Athlon XP 2100
AMD Athlon XP 2400
AMD Phenom II X6 1090t
Intel Core i7 6700k
Intel Core i9 12900k

An den Thunderbird erinnere ich mich noch sehr gut. War der erste Rechner in komplettem Eigenbau.
Die Leistung der Thunderbirds zu der Zeit war mega.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Dezember 2021)

Pentium III noch als Steckkarte
Core 2 Quad Q6600
Phenom II X4 955 BE
FX 6300
R5 4500U im Laptop
R5 3600 (aktuelle CPU)
Hatte noch eine von AMD als SoC aber weiss nicht mehr welches Modell


----------



## USAFALKE (23. Dezember 2021)

AMD Atlhon  64 +5200 besitze ich immer noch!
Intel i7 2600k ist noch in Nutzung!


----------



## iceman305 (26. Dezember 2021)

Commodore C16
Commodore Amiga 500
Pentium 120
Pentium 133
AMD K6-2/300
Intel Core2 duo e8400
Intel i5 4590 ( Haswell )
Intel i7 6700k ( Skylake )
Intel i7 8700k ( Coffee Lake )
AMD Ryzen 7 5800x
Aktuell AMD Ryzen 9 5900x

zwischen dem K6 und dem Core2 duo hatte ich noch einen anderen Prozessor, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern welchen ( werde langsam alt  )


----------



## svenscherner (29. Januar 2022)

Intel 386 @ 33 MHZ
Intel P3 700 MHZ
AMD Duron 1000 MHZ
AMD Athlon64 3200+
AMD Athlon64 x2 3800+
AMD Phenom x4 9850 Black Edition
AMD Phenom 2 x6 1090T
AMD Ryzen 1800
2x AMD Ryzen 3950X


----------



## NEoCX (23. März 2022)

Er lebt immer noch, hier mal der TE!!! Ich update mal meine Liste, neu ist der 12700k


----------



## lucky1levin (23. März 2022)

Nicht viele da erst nach 2010 im Pc Bereich eingestiegen. Davor gabs nur Konsolen wie N64/PS/PS2/3/Xbox/360.

AMD Athlon64 (Keine Ahnung welcher)
AMD FX 6300
AMD FX 8350 (Von Bruder übernommen)
Intel Core i7-7800X (Skylake-X) 2017-2022
Aktuell: i7-12700K (Alder Lake)

Bleibt jetzt wieder viele Jahre drin.


----------



## Noel1987 (23. März 2022)

NEoCX schrieb:


> Er lebt immer noch, hier mal der TE!!! Ich update mal meine Liste, neu ist der 12700k


Wird ja auch Mal Zeit das nach 15 Jahren was neues kommt 🤣


----------



## psalm64 (23. März 2022)

Puuuh. Gute Frage.

Irgendwas 80086artiges oder nen 286? War irgendein riesiges IBM Teil und hatte als Laufwerk nur ein 5 1/4" Laufwerk.  Müsste sowas in der Art gewesen sein: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_Computer_XT#/media/Datei:Ibm_px_xt_color.jpg
Intel irgendwas 386er-artiges oder so?
Amiga 600
?
Keine Ahnung mehr was dazwischen war
?
Intel i7 2600K
AMD R7 1700X
AMD R7 5800X (aktuell)


----------



## NEoCX (24. März 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Wird ja auch Mal Zeit das nach 15 Jahren was neues kommt 🤣


Naja, im laufe der Zeit sind schon einige neue Prozessoren dazu gekommen, siehe Startpost! Aber die Frequenz des Wechseln lässt langsam nach. Weiterhin ist bei mir eine deutliche Tendenz zum blauen Lager zu beobachten, ohne jetzt eine besondere Abneigung gegen AMD zu haben ... Ich finde das BigLittle Prinzip, das Intel mit der Alder Lake Generation vorgestellt hat, einfach interessant


----------



## seth1911 (25. März 2022)

Soooo viele (nur alle aus dem stehgreif eigentlich warens viel mehr):

C2D 6300
C2D 8400
C2Q 6600
C2Q 8300
C2Q 9650

Athlon x4
Phenom x6

Core I3 530
Core I5 655K (5,6 GHz mit einem Noctua)
Core I5 750
Core I7 860

A6 6400K ( 5,4 GHz mit Luftlülung)
A8 3650
A83670K
A8 5500
A8 5600K
A10 5800K
A10 6800K
A8 7670K
A10 7870K

Core I3 4160
Core I5 5675C

Core I3 10100F
Core I3 10105F


----------

